#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-03
<Ubulette> asac, tell me what you think
<Ubulette> good thing is we can drop 3 patches in ff-trunk
<Ubulette> asac, I just created http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk.dev to go with it
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... i will look at the client tomorrow
<asac> today i had too much of network-manager to be in a mood to look at anything else :)
<Ubulette> k
<asac> i am pretty sure that wpasupplicant sucks ... its obvious, because i have to install libqt4-dev in order to build it :/
<asac> and it returns aribtrary garbage responses through its control socket
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Hello...
<asac_> Admiral_Chicago: please remember today hilario goes for membership 13 UTC
<asac_> AlexLatchford: ^^^
<hjmf> hi all, I've just arrived, seems that the meeting has started
<hjmf> I'll ping you when my turn arrives <- asac gnomefreak Admiral_Chicago AlexLatchford  Ubulette tonyyarusso
<asac> hjmf: yes
<asac> i hope gnomefreak isn't in the hospital again
<hjmf> hmm, yes I hope that he's OK too
<hjmf> I'll be the first one since the other guy hasn't logged yet
<asac> hjmf: cool
<hjmf> yes :)
<hjmf_> two agenda items before my turn ...
<hjmf> I'm next <- asac gnomefreak Admiral_Chicago AlexLatchford  Ubulette tonyyarusso
<asac> yeah ... i see
<hjmf> council is with the loco team
<hjmf> asac: seems that you'll be my one and olny sponsor :P
<asac> hmm ... well ... should be fine
<hjmf> which should be more than enough :)
<hjmf> yea
<hjmf> h
<hjmf> asac: my turn in seconds :)
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> Go, hjmf...
<hjmf> Thank you asac :)
<hjmf> I can relax now :)
<hjmf> thank you too Jazzva
<Jazzva> Congrats, hjmf :)...
<asac> hjmf: well done
<hjmf> asac: Jazzva Thank you again, I'll have a happy afternoon now :)
<Jazzva> Off to lunch and to sleep after that... see you later.'
<Jazzva> Have fun, hjmf ;)...
<hjmf> asac: just for the record, in the last days we are getting a relative high ammount of crashes because of usage of themes different than the default
<hjmf> asac: bug #129007 ; bug #133277
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129007 in firefox "MASTER firefox-bin crashed with crux theme [@moz_gtk_widget_paint]  at #10" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133277 in firefox "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@moz_gtk_widget_paint at #6]  [@nsNativeThemeGTK::DrawWidgetBackground] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133277
<hjmf> the master has 7 dups.
<asac> hjmf: are those themes the reporter mention default themes?
<hjmf> I have asked for feedback
<hjmf> the guys in the master bug seem to use crux
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, did you have a chance to look at my mozclient branch ?
<Ubulette> yet
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: sorry i completely forgot about membership. I had meetings that drove that out of my head
<Admiral_Chicago> congrats anyways hjmf
<asac> Ubulette: not yet ... will try to remember tomorrow ... was probably too late yesterday :/
<asac> hjmf: is crux a standard theme (e.g. do we provide that by default?)
<Ubulette> asac, we have a bug in nss-trunk
<Ubulette> ca certs
<Ubulette> asac, i think we moved libnssckbi.so in /usr/lib/nss instead of sonaming it in /usr/lib
<Ubulette> hi gnomefreak !
<gnomefreak> hi Ubulette
<Ubulette> how do you feel ?
<gnomefreak> im gonna start xulrunner
<gnomefreak> like shit i should have stayed in hospital
<Ubulette> yep, you should have
<gnomefreak> well in about 72 hours i should beable to eat something
<Ubulette> don't play with your health. get some rest
<gnomefreak> xulrunner should take a few hours to build so i can take meds and relax than upload
<Ubulette> sure
* gnomefreak slept all day. from about 4am its now 5:42
<Ubulette> :)
* gnomefreak wishes oxycodine was stronger since im still always in pain
<gnomefreak> bbs i got about 30 minutes until downloads are done than i will do updates than build i hope
<asac> Ubulette: yesterday? you claimed that it is only the stgraber site that gives you the warning ... so what is the case now?
<asac> gnomefreak: oh ... take care!
<gnomefreak> will do im getting xulrunner for build atm
<asac> what did the doctors say?
<asac> gnomefreak: btw, hjmf became member today
<asac> i said that I am sure that you would support him  :)
<gnomefreak> alther panreittus(sp) and its getting worse
<asac> hope that wasn't wrong
<gnomefreak> oh yes i would have
<asac> gnomefreak: getting worse?
<asac> gnomefreak: isn't there a plan for a cure?
<Ubulette> asac, in fact, i was not impacted yesterday as a while ago, i did a symlink and forgot about it. i found at today at work
<gnomefreak> yeah but there is only one thing i can do and the docrots cant seem to do it
<gnomefreak> there is no cure
<gnomefreak> its damaged and the only way to stop these attacks is to lower triglisorides
<asac> Ubulette: we ship a symlink in firefox stable
<asac> maybe we don't have it in xul/ffox=
<asac> gnomefreak: is it the liver that is damaged?
<asac> Ubulette: at least not shipping that symlink makes the certs disappear for stable ffox/tbird
<gnomefreak> no pancrese
<asac> from what i read you should really stay in hospital until this is fixed
<asac> the cause was gallstones?
<gnomefreak> no galbladder is good
<asac> doesn't sound good (well at least its good:))
<asac> but  i am sure you will recover :)
<asac> Ubulette: asac@hector:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/libnssckbi.so
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2007-09-01 19:11 /usr/lib/firefox/libnssckbi.so -> ../nss/libnssckbi.so
<Ubulette> yes, but that's ugly
<asac> erll ... i don't really think its ugly ... but i don't have a real opinion on it either
<asac> why do you think its ugly?
<Ubulette> 1/ nss is supposed to be standalone and 2/ ff and xul want system nss
<gnomefreak> ok im going to pop pills and laydown while it builds
<Ubulette> so a link between the two is (ihmo) ugly
<asac> i don't think its ugly
<asac> its just like a copy
<asac> the idea is that apps ship their own certs
<asac> so we link to the default nss certs
<Ubulette> that lib is supposed to be internal to nss
<asac> i don't think so
* gnomefreak wonders why updates mounted my filesystem as an external disk :(
<asac> apps should be allowed to ship and replace that lib with their own
<asac> (assuming that its just a build-in cert lib)
<asac> we could as well copy that lib to ffox dir ... but as long as we don't deviate from nss default certs we can just link
<gnomefreak> well have fun
<asac> gnomefreak: you are about to leave?
<gnomefreak> to laydown and try to get rid of pain
<asac> gnomefreak: please fix that thing. it really scares me. hope you don't eat
<gnomefreak> im having beef broth
<asac> beef?
<asac> that doesn't sound like intravenous nutrition
<gnomefreak> ill be back to normal by the weekend if not ill be back in hospital
<gnomefreak> its clear liquid so i can have it
<gnomefreak> concidered alteady
<asac> ok ... just just thought that nothing should go into stomach at all
<gnomefreak> no i have to eat but no solids or soda or nothing like that
<asac> ok
<asac> go early to hospital ... and get back to intravenous feeding ... if you don't see improvements
<asac> (but who am i to tell you that)
<gnomefreak> i will and if i keep throwing up ill be back there as well
<asac> ok thanks!
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> you wont see me again till tomorrow most likely
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> hey ... i am out anyway :)
<asac> so stay away as well ;)
<asac> night
<Ubulette> asac, if i soname it, trunk looks for this lib 1st in user profile (sonamed), then in /usr/lib/firefox-trunk/ (no longer sonamed), then in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/ (no soname) then in ld library/load path (still no soname)
<Ubulette> so, it seems soname is not the right thing to do
<Ubulette> asac, debian/libnss3-0d.links creates links in usr/lib/xulrunner which works for debian but is ugly with our /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre
<Ubulette> as it will tie nss and xul
<Ubulette> same thing with /usr/lib/firefox-{trunk,gp}
<Ubulette> maybe xul should do that
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-04
<shirish> Ubulette:  you up m8?
<shirish> anybody else up?
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: is crux a standard theme (e.g. do we provide that by default?)
<hjmf> asac: yes iirc
<hjmf> asac: gtk2-engines and gtk2-engines-ubnutulooks are installed by default
<hjmf> the themes that come with gtk2-engines are: libclearlooks.so libcrux-engine.so libglide.so libhcengine.so libindustrial.so libluaengine.so libmist.so libredmond95.so libsmooth.so libthinice.so
<hjmf> asac: ^^^
<asac> hjmf: thanks
<asac> hjmf: can you add the gtk2-engines package as a target to that bug and let me know?
<asac> i will then bug seb about it
<shirish> asac: you up m8?
<asac> not really up ... but at least flat :)
<shirish> lol :P
<shirish> asac: Is Ubulette keeping gnash too in repository or know anybody who's doing that also?
<asac> i don't think so
<asac> i update gnash in official archives from time to time
<shirish> asac: oh ok, for I saw gnash got to rc3 just a few days back.
<asac> 0.8.1 ?
<asac> ok thanks for the info
<asac> i will talk to them if its worth another release
<asac> but i hoped to have it final already :)
<shirish> 2007-08-29 0.8.1
<shirish> http://www.gnashdev.org/?q=node/42
<shirish> asac: it would be nice to see the new version in ;)
<asac> yes ... i will figure out ... if they plan to release final tomorrow or so then i will just wait :)
<asac> but i doubt that it brings any significant improvements over what we currently have in gutsy
<shirish> asac: I know what you mean, but who knows, for times when I'm on some sites with gnash, it just freezes, nothing happens :(
<asac> if you can reproduce it by just starting gnash URL.swf ... then let me know
<asac> upstream certainly wants more of those cases posted
<shirish> asac: that way... ok. will try. For right now, I do know that for e.g. in facebook it sometimes freezes and I get some error.
<shirish> asac: something about threads not cleaned up or something like that.
<asac> hmm
<asac> well reproducing in standalone gnash player is better to nail down the problem
<shirish> asac: ok will try that, here's an excerpt of what happened yesterday, also day before that.
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36078/
<asac> shirish: but other flash things work for you? like youtube?
<shirish> asac: some flash movies work on youtube, some don't, 40-60 perhaps.
<shirish> asac: i.e. 40% working-60% not working something like that.
<asac> strange
<asac> but might be true ... what do you see in log for those that don't work?
<asac> (e.g. on console)
<shirish> asac: haven't really seen, would look & report back, where do you think the testcases should go?
<shirish> asac: sorry I meant logs about movies which don't work, where they should go?
<asac> to a bug report ... if its reproducible
<asac> then we can forward upstream
<asac> shirish: start ffox from console
<shirish> asac: ok will do ;)
<asac> then you will see the gnash output on console
<shirish> asac: I always do that ;) whether ff, ff-gp or ff-tr ;)
<asac> good
<asac> then you should be well prepared ;)
<shirish> asac: maybe you can help
<asac> me?
<asac> on what?
<shirish> asac: I'm looking for one of those price comparator addons/scripts on greasemonkey, any recommendations or ideas?
<asac> no ... i am really a user with little need for extra/addons et al
<shirish> asac: or even just addons for ff which do price comparisions between some sites
<asac> no idea ... sorry
<shirish> asac: ok understood, any idea who would be the guy to know stuff like this?
<asac> i think i only have ubufox extension installed :)
<asac> no idea ... maybe on mozillazine forums
<asac> at least they should point you to the right forum if its off-topic there
<shirish> asac: does the mozillazine forums follow the https:// protocol?
<asac> you really ask too much :)
<asac> i would have to try to know :)
<asac> http://forums.mozillazine.org/
<asac> its just http
<shirish> asac: isn't that a pity :(
<asac> maybe they use it for login
<asac> otherwise ... its not really sensible data on there
<asac> so ... i have no hard opinion on it
<shirish> asac: negative, they don't use it for login also
<asac> yeha ... i have no problem with it
<asac> just pick a trivial password :)
<asac> like "trivialpass" :)
<shirish> lol, that's a good one ;)
<asac> or "snifferscomein"
<asac> snifferswelcome
<shirish> asac: when you update a password, does it remember that it has been updated? It does though ask to remember.
<asac> why don't you just try ... iirc it should ask you to remember
<shirish> asac: I just tried, it makes another one, this is not good :(
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> if you use a new login id you will have two afterwards
<asac> when you use the same login id but change password it should overwrite from what i can tell
<shirish> doesn't matter really, I just resolved it, I removed both stuff & did it right.
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> i am happy when you are happy :-D
<shirish> :)
<asac> at least until someone else gets unhappy :-P
<shirish> asac: than
<shirish> oops
<shirish> I just wanted to say thank you for your efforts
* shirish out, seista time
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: can you add the gtk2-engines package as a target to that bug and let me know?
<hjmf> asac: done :)
<hjmf> bug #129007 and bug #133277 (which can be tag as dup of the former IMHO)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129007 in firefox "MASTER firefox-bin crashed with crux theme [@moz_gtk_widget_paint]  at #10" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133277 in gtk2-engines "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@moz_gtk_widget_paint at #6]  [@nsNativeThemeGTK::DrawWidgetBackground] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133277
<asac> hjmf: thanks
<asac> hjmf: did we ever get a success full auto-dupe from retracers?
<hjmf> asac: yes, but just only in a couple of cases in thunderbird, since always either at ff and tb we get the apport-failed-retrace
<hjmf> so there the autodupe does nothing
<hjmf> asac: do you know why we cannot get good coredumps and why the users when they retrace with firefox -g they get good retraces?
<asac> hmm
<asac> are the retraces really bad?
<asac> or maybe its just that they contain a ?? and thus apport marks them as failed?
<hjmf> from the coredumps almost always are bad, ether from autoretrace and from myself
<hjmf> eg bug #136869
<ubotu> Bug 136869 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/136869 is private
<hjmf> like that one, almost all of them.
<hjmf> I cannot get a better retrace myself
<hjmf> but some others (the minority) are OK, like bug #136747
<ubotu> Bug 136747 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/136747 is private
<asac> hjmf: ok cool we have a fix :)
<asac> for this drawing crashes
<hjmf> asac: great
<hjmf> it will be a patch for firefox or the fix comes from gtk2-engines package
<hjmf> ?
<asac> firefox
<asac> please close the gtk-engine tasks ;)
<asac> sorry
<hjmf> asac: ok :)
<hjmf> done
<asac> hjmf: mozilla bug 394876
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394876 in GFX: Gtk "moz_gtk_option_menu_get_metrics is incorrectly freeing border" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394876
<asac> all drawing crashers are probably related to that
<hjmf> cool I've seen your patch there, adding the upstream link to our master
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> what's new here ?
<Ubulette> asac, mozclient ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette:  xulrunner failed to build
<Ubulette> oh ?
<gnomefreak> broken pipe
* gnomefreak on too many drugs to think atm
<gnomefreak> ill pastein error
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/193566
<gnomefreak> if you need more of error please let me know
<Ubulette> looks like the nsinstall issue
<Ubulette> what branch did you use ?
<gnomefreak> did you update nss nspr lately?
<Ubulette> it's not related
<Ubulette> i've patched nsinstall.c a while ago but it has been integrated upstream
<gnomefreak> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.ubuntu.trunk
<Ubulette> so the patch is still in .trunk but no longer in .dev
<gnomefreak> i was told to use trunk for gutsy and gp for feisty
<Ubulette> no, that's nss. which xul ?
<gnomefreak> oh give me a sec
<gnomefreak> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.dev
<Ubulette> bingo
<Ubulette> use .trunk
<gnomefreak> thats the only one we have for mozilla team
<Ubulette> unless you dled the proper tarball
<gnomefreak> there is no other xulrunner even on your branches
<Ubulette> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.trunk
<gnomefreak> where is this one at?
<Ubulette> same place
<Ubulette> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/
<gnomefreak> hmmmm why did it list it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> ok ill run that one
<gnomefreak> ok ill let you know give me a few hours to build bins
<Ubulette> sure
<gnomefreak> xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8~cvs20070829.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> btw, i've trimmed orig.tgz for ff-trunk
<gnomefreak> that is right tarball right?
<Ubulette> hmm, hold on
<gnomefreak> there were only 2 that was latest i saw
<Ubulette> hmm strange.
<gnomefreak> is that the right tarball?
<Ubulette> thought is as 0824. let me check
<Ubulette> was
<gnomefreak> asac: can you set up the PPA feisty repo on our testing page since its pretty much done for now
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i do seee a 24
<gnomefreak> i see a 24 a 28 and that the 1.8...
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: can you give me a minute im gonna restart see if it fixes this mounting file systems as external driver
<gnomefreak> drive
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 392722
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392722 in Build Config "nsinstall chokes on double slashes in path" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392722
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, use http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8~cvs20070829.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> and .trunk
<gnomefreak> that was the one wasnt it
<Ubulette> basically, never build ppa with .deb branches
<Ubulette> .dev
<gnomefreak> xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8~cvs20070829.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> yep
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> oh ty ill try it
<gnomefreak> have to build .debs :(
<gnomefreak> hjmf: congrats on membership sorry i couldnt be there
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ty ill le tyou know what happens
<Ubulette_> k
<Ubulette_> (stupid daily disconnection)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes will add the repo
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> ok its started im going back to drink lunch and laydown
<hjmf> gnomefreak: thank you. I really hope you are OK :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: ill live ;)
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> once pain goes away ill be back to as close to normal as possible
<Ubulette> asac ?
<shirish> hi all ;)
<Ubulette> hi
<shirish> Ubulette: got your reply, thanx :)
<Ubulette> shirish, you'd really should consider lurking here, it would be easier to see your questions and answer them
<shirish> Ubulette: the problem is, my comp. is shared by my mum & me, and she is the solitaire type, just plays solitaire.
<shirish> hence when she is around, then pidgin is closed, also electricity is pretty much uncertain.
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<shirish> Ubulette: the question about pidgin was in my heart/head for quite sometime now
<shirish> Ubulette: so now you know, hence if I just seem to goof of for no apparent reason or not responding, there is a big possibility that electricity might have gone off or is very low hence its gets switched off automatically.
<Ubulette> i see. no problem
<shirish> Ubulette: btw are you a big addons-user or like asac none at all?
<Ubulette> i was with ff2
<Ubulette> ff3 is as you know poor regarding addons compat
<shirish> Ubulette: did you use greasemonkey in your add-ons journey?
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> shirish, did you try today's ff3 ?
<Ubulette> i think I fixed your ca certificates issue
<shirish> Ubulette: ok cool, lemme try it then & report back
<shirish> Ubulette: ok its downloading 27 MiB or thereabouts (with a few dbgsym packages involved)
<shirish> oh drats, there are other packages too, apart from ff3 also
<Ubulette> not sure but it seems the dbgsym are broken (too small)
<shirish> Ubulette: that's what I had been noticing from few days, thought I should ask you but then thought better of not to ask.
<shirish> Ubulette: they're supposed to be bigger than the files aren't they?
<Ubulette> for xul, yes. for the new ff3, i don't really know yet
<shirish> Ubulette: ok the xulrunner -dbgsym file is 7132 bytes as opposed to the file itself which is 8151 KiloBytes which are poles apart.
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> i'll check that another time
<shirish> Ubulette: ok as far as you know that's good enough, I'm sure one of these days you'll try to see what can be done about that :)
<shirish> Ubulette: as it is without a kernel or gdb or whatever is broken is not fixed. the dbgsym packages are useless, we just make sure we have them when they do get fixed.
<shirish> uh oh, have to logout, pidgin-libnotify is also getting upgraded, bb in a while.
<gnomefreak> asac: seems that iceape buildd failed for lpia by looking at build logs the 99_configure and the 20_gcc g++ patches were never applied during build. here is the log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9111562/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.iceape_1.1.4-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz i could swear i added them to branch with bzr add. i cant look into this (i will have to wait till i can think better this oxycodon is really making me weird. i
<Ubulette> applying patch 99_configure to ./ ... ok.
<gnomefreak> ah yes so its just the 20_bleh patch
<gnomefreak> sorry over looked it
<Ubulette> yep, no 20_
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> let me try something
<gnomefreak> asac:  did you pull from my personal branch or from mozillateam
<gnomefreak> im pulling my branch to make sure i added it
* shirish back
<shirish> just for a while though ;)
<Ubulette> damn, songbird build system is really ugly :(
<shirish> Ubulette: damn, that was gonna be my next question :P
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: in email i got notice about nss being changed from testing to current version was the version changed?
<gnomefreak> nss 3.11.7-1
<Ubulette> hm, no reason that i know
<Ubulette> should be 3.12.0+cvs20070903t1011+bbot-3
<shirish> Ubulette: till now, it seems good, the ca certificates issue seems to have been resolved , if you did that, then you should patch it upstream also, if that needs patching up.
<Ubulette> no, upstream is fine as they bundle nss within both xul and ff
<Ubulette> I think i'm gonna drop exaile for good from my bot
<Ubulette> svn: Can't connect to host 'exaile.org': Connection refused
<Ubulette> everyday
<shirish> Ubulette: that's because they have moved everything to launchpad
<Ubulette> really ?
<shirish> Ubulette: yup really
<Ubulette> url ?
<shirish> Ubulette: I bzr up everyday
<shirish> Ubulette: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main/
<asac> gnomefreak: its 20_ missing and apparently also the appropriate refresh of 99_configure
<asac> so in short ... everything ;)
<shirish> that's what  bzr info gives me for exaile but for branch.
<gnomefreak> im pulling branch to see wha tit is but i ran autoconf2.13 after adding patch
<asac> shirish: i think bzr up is not the same as bzr pull
<shirish> Ubulette: that's what bzr. info gives me for exaile, but for co of branch dunno about trunk though.
<shirish> asac: it isn't?
<asac> gnomefreak: well but you have to update the 99_configure patch after running autoconf2.13
<asac> e.g. the changes from autoconf2.13 have to be in 99_configure
<asac> shirish: i don't think it is
<asac> shirish: always use pull if you want to get the latest from remote repository
<gnomefreak> i thought autoconf2.13 would update the patch since i was dpatched into the patch
<shirish> asac: oh oh
<asac> gnomefreak: ok yes then it should
<asac> shirish: compare bzr help up .... bzr help pull
<gnomefreak> it told me it updated it when i was done
<asac> there is obviously a different
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... but if you forgot to apply 20_ ... the autoconf2.13 didn't bring anything new
<asac> so your procedure to update 99_configure was right
<asac> :)
<asac> but you you didn't have 20_ ... applied :)
<gnomefreak> its in branch
<gnomefreak> on shit
<asac> gnomefreak: is it in 00list as well?
<gnomefreak> 20_force-no-pragma-visibility-for-gcc-4.2_4.3.dpatch
<gnomefreak> ill look
<shirish> asac: what does M stand for?
<shirish> asac: I mean as http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36370/
<gnomefreak> asac: yes it is 20_force-no-pragma-visibility-for-gcc-4.2_4.3
<gnomefreak> everything should be fine
<asac> ok
<asac> then it might have been my fault
<gnomefreak> asac: you grabbed from my personal branch right?
<asac> shirish: that you just retried changes
<gnomefreak> i never updated MT branch
<asac> :)
<shirish> asac: what does it mean retried changes?
<asac> shirish: so before you probably didn't retrieve any updates from remote repository
<asac> retrieved
<asac> sorry
<asac> gnomefreak: which version did i upload?
<gnomefreak> 1.1.4
<asac> well ... thats clear ... i mean from which branch?
<gnomefreak> 1.1.4-1ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> same version in MT branch but missing all the other changes
<gnomefreak> for mt its #
<gnomefreak> for mt its By Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com> on 2007-08-16
<gnomefreak> merge from debian as of 1.1.4-1 unstable release
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> By John Vivirito <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com> on 2007-08-30
<gnomefreak> * debian/changelog: Updated for iceape 1.1.4-1ubuntu2, fixed lpia
<gnomefreak> build for gutsy.
<gnomefreak> is the lates from mine
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i never uploaded the gcc changes
<asac> i uploaded ubunt1
<gnomefreak> ah that may be why
<asac> so either i forgot or you never asked me to :)
<gnomefreak> i just asked you to upload it sorry
<asac> ok let me see
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess i didn't upload though, right?
<gnomefreak> hold on let me see filure date
<gnomefreak> Queued:  2007-08-18
<gnomefreak> yeah you didnt upload by the looks of it
<asac> 2007-08-19
<asac> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> pulling
* gnomefreak wonders why im still getting emails on it do they keep trying after a certain time?
<asac> gnomefreak: look at bzr diff -r 87..88
<asac> in your branch
<asac> its a mess
<asac> there is something completely wrong with it
<shirish> asac: doing it again, so each time going in the exaile directory, I should do bzr pull instead of bzr up?
<asac> gnomefreak: first you added a complete +--- ubuntu-1.1.x~/configure.in~ file
<asac> (HUGE)
<asac> (NOT NEEDED)
<gnomefreak> huh?
<asac> gnomefreak: remember that you must be sure that you don't have any backup files lying around when exiting the dpatch shell
<asac> otherwise those will just be added
<asac> you can strip that file from the 20_... patch manually
<asac> 2nd: even though 20_ does the right thing for configure.in ... 99_configure is not updated
<asac> in that checkin
<asac> well its updated ... but with something completely unrelated
<asac> gnomefreak: my advise: remove the configure.in~ patch from the 20_... patch manually
<asac> then uncommit the last to checkins
<asac> last two checkins
<shirish> asac: bzr doesn't seem to be consistent with bandwidth as far as checking out is concerned, anybody else noticed that?
<asac> gnomefreak: then rerun autoconf2.13 update in dpatch shell
<asac> done
<asac> gnomefreak: verify with bzr diff debian/patches/99_*
<asac> if the modification to 99_confiugre really contain what they should
<gnomefreak> --- ubuntu-1.1.x~/configure.in~	1969-12-31 19:00:00.000000000 -0500
<gnomefreak> +++ ubuntu-1.1.x/configure.in~
<asac> shirish: well bzr is slow over http ... thats known
<gnomefreak> that part
<asac> gnomefreak: yes the 10000 lines after that need to be wiped from that patch
<asac> gnomefreak: dpatch is a pain ... and i agree ... and this is one of the reasons i find dpatch insane
<shirish> asac: I'm sure somebody must have put up a bug about it.
<asac> shirish: well its well known ... don't bother
<asac> shirish: there are no comments needed for these issues ... unless you can fix it of course :)
<shirish> asac: I was just going to subscribe it, not add comments to anything :P
<asac> shirish: ah
<gnomefreak> 1000 lines my ass its more like 7000
<Ubulette> bzr is slow for big projects too
<asac> gnomefreak: read above ... i wrote 10k :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: thats just a guess from endless scrolling
<asac> garbage
<asac> :
<asac> shirish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/ ... search for 'slow'
<gnomefreak> start at diff -urNad ubuntu-1.1.x~/configure.in~ ubuntu-1.1.x/configure.in~?
<asac> shirish: there should be a match :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes you don't want these files
<asac> gnomefreak: just clean up the patch
<asac> the only thing you want in there is just a tiny diff against configure.in
<Ubulette> shirish, http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2007-01-26/vcs-migration-headaches/
<shirish> asac: actually doing the same as we speak, we seem to have the same mind...somewhat.
<asac> nothing more
<gnomefreak> shit this is bad
<asac> gnomefreak: its not that bad
<gnomefreak> ok lets see what i can do
<asac> uncommit two commits
<gnomefreak> asac: i hav 3eto rebuild it
<asac> gnomefreak: then clean up that patch
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i dont have build-area
<asac> the enter 99_configure patch edit shell
<gnomefreak> since you said you would upload it i cleaned up
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... you can stop the build after it unpacked
<asac> then run ./debian/rules clean
<asac> to be sure its clean
<asac> the do what we are talking about
<shirish> asac: dunno why but it seems to be too much of a pain of saying bzr pull http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main exaile rather than going to exaile sub-directory & just saying bzr up
<asac> shirish: haha
<asac> bzr up doesn't give you anything new
<asac> so if you like to get stalled then use bzr up :)
<shirish> bzr up had never failed me today, I always used bzr up for last 4-5 days & that seemed to work
<shirish> asac: that should have been until today=today
<shirish> bzr up had never failed me  until today, I always used bzr up for last 4-5 days & that seemed to work
<gnomefreak> am i going to have to rerun bzr add 20_patch?
<gnomefreak> after i uncommit the revision?
<asac> gnomefreak: you can confirm whats going on by looking at bzr stat
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> if its added its marked as A otherwise as unknown
<gnomefreak> k ill look as soon as i get a chance
<asac> gnomefreak: we appear to have a auto reply guy on bug 60995 again
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60995 in firefox "The backspace key pages up instead of going back in history" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60995
<asac> retrieved 5 bounces in my mailbox so far
<gnomefreak> i havent gotten any :)
<gnomefreak> but that should go to #launchpad
<gnomefreak> they disablet hat crap
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea if its not in the bug then the bounces got to me privately?
<asac> already deleted them
<asac> if i don't get more then lets not bother
<gnomefreak> ii havent gotten any but i checked mail a little while ago for fisrt time since sat
<shirish> Ubulette: that link of the blog you gave about mozilla cvs is really entertaining :)
<Ubulette> indeed
<Ubulette> i have more
<shirish> please go right ahead
<Ubulette> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/124
<Ubulette> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/125
<gnomefreak> oh no not more mark blogs
* shirish thinks Ubulette is also a sucker like shirish for knowing what this version control is all about :P
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, don't like him ?
<gnomefreak> oh no its not that
<gnomefreak> i do like him but last blogs i read were the ones  about debian annd clsasroom stuff
<Ubulette> shirish, http://versioncontrolblog.com/2007/06/24/mozilla-version-control-system-shootout-redux-redux/
<shirish> lol, cooler
<gnomefreak> and it caused alot of bad blogs after
<Ubulette> well, i read him in rss, so i skip the comments
<shirish> Ubulette: I found one of the comments quite interesting though , http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/124 in that what Thorsten Wilms says
<shirish> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/124#comment-110955
<shirish> to be more exact.
<Ubulette> maybe but i read about 200 rss
<Ubulette> so comments...
<gnomefreak> asac: how close are you to other core devels?
<Ubulette> btw, rss are from blogs and blogs are all interlaced
* gnomefreak has a disterbing idea that would be cool ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you mean with 'close' ?
<gnomefreak> to suggest something for gutsy+1 and them accutally think about it
<asac> gnomefreak: well if it makes sense ... ?
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking package-a install it and when installed send a configure options and basically a hello world app that says something like hello $nick and/or good by $nick (the $nick is enttered duringg config) doesnt have to be part of main install
<asac> gnomefreak: i can certainly peek at opinions if its something i support ... and if there is enough positive feedback one can make a spec out of it et al
<shirish> gnomefreak: I just hope that there is more discussion on the printing side of things, even now its pretty ugly.
<gnomefreak> shirish: i cant do anything for a while im really sick
<asac> gnomefreak: i somehow don't understand ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: but i got idea while reading bug 1 comment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<asac> gnomefreak: so you want a greeter?
<gnomefreak> asac: at log in pc says hello $nick and on log out it says goodby $nick
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i think it would  be prretty cool
<asac> does it have any use-cases except from being cool :)
<gnomefreak> asac: it would  help marketing i guess
<Ubulette> it's already possible with gdm themese
<asac> gnomefreak: i still don't seem to understand
<asac> gnomefreak: where should the "hello $nick" pop-up ?
<asac> when?
<gnomefreak> asac: it speaks
<asac> it speaks?
<gnomefreak> not text
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> hm
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> crazy
<gnomefreak> asac: as a default voice
<asac> and where do you get all the spoken names from?
<gnomefreak> crazy yes but that is what you get for me on drugs
<asac> gnomefreak: i think you would need to add that to rosetta ;)
<asac> which would be a crazy efford ... indeed :)
<gnomefreak> asac: a config box upon install of package
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't know how to technically make the computer speak any possible name in a decent fashion
<asac> but Ubulette should know :)
<gnomefreak> biggest issue would bee pronouncing names right
<asac> indeed ;)
<gnomefreak> but likee i said its a crazy thought but a thought
<asac> yeah
<asac> you can make a web 3.0 efford out of it ... a huge community where you can find people to produce your personal greeter ;)
<gnomefreak> other fix would be config alllows you to pronouce it from mic but not everone has a mic
<asac> yeah
<asac> actually you can already do that :)
<asac> you can just set the start and logout sound to whatever thing you want
<Ubulette> try festival maybe
<gnomefreak> i think we have something like it now but im not sure if it uses include greeters
<asac> the problem is to get the data
<gnomefreak> as good point
* gnomefreak might givve that a shot but that wont happen til gutsy is stable
* asac starts to revice his scheme-fu
<asac> s/revice/revive/
<asac> gnomefreak: try festival
<asac> no idea how it works
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> asac, tried mozclient yet ?
<gnomefreak> i can look at it
<gnomefreak> but thought it was good idea (while on drugs)
<gnomefreak> brb pain is starting to come back
<Ubulette> hmm, annoying bug in ff trunk that i can't find on bugzilla
<Ubulette> some pages are partially rendered, then completely rendered below that "aborted" rendering
<Ubulette> a7 is fine, trunk is not
<asac> Ubulette: i am sure that it works ... i am just not yet sure how we can improve it :)
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> it = ?
<asac> not like fix it ... but like make it do more
<Ubulette> ???
<asac> well as i said its not yet completely clear to me what i want ;) ... but let me try
<shirish> 3:30 a.m. my side of the world hence
* shirish out
<asac> maybe it helps me to understand what i want :)
<asac> shirish: night
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: night guys
<Ubulette> shirish, night
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> Ubulette: first thing that pops into my mind is ... what is that?
<asac> i mean its a standalone thing right?
<Ubulette> what ?
<Ubulette> what is that "it" you keep talking about ?
<asac> mozclient?
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> i thought that this was the context :)
<Ubulette> that's my branch with client.mk
<asac> sorry
<asac> ah now i think i know :)
<Ubulette> modified to fetch nss, nspr, ff without xul
<asac> so is it a demo of a patch you want to submit upstream?
<asac> or is it ment for regular use?
<asac> imo the patches for nss/nspr are clearly upstream patches
<Ubulette> we could use that for sure but posting it, i'm not sure
<asac> however xulrunner doesn't scale that well
<asac> i mean it doesn't fix it for all mozilla applications, but just for browser
<asac> better fix it for all and send it upstream
<asac> the other aspect of that branch i see is the Makefile
<asac> for Makefile i currently see the use case of patching
<asac> client.mk before checkout
<asac> right?
<asac> and provide the checkout and orig tar up
<asac> features
<asac> s/xulrunner/xulbrowser/ ... sorry (10 lines above)
<Ubulette> so what's your idea to make that scale ?
<asac> (for the Makefile) my point is ... if there are long term use cases for this Makefile ... we certainly want a mozilla-SOMETHING.mk that we can package up and include in our rules file
<asac> Ubulette: (about scale) i am not yet sure ... but certainly we don't want a new target for every application
<asac> so make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser MOZ_CO_EXCLUDE=xulrunner|libxul
<asac> instead of MOZ_CO_PROJECT=xulbrowser
<asac> or the other way around: so make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser MOZ_CO_WITH=xulrunner
<asac> and ... make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser
<gnomefreak> i will finish xulrunner and iceape i might get to trunk either tonight or tomorrow
<Ubulette> asac, they will not want that as it will break all existing scripts
<asac> Ubulette: you mean variant 2? or at all?
<Ubulette> 2
<asac> ok
<asac> yes ... thats right
<asac> maybe for mozilla 2 :) ... if the default is the other way around
<Ubulette> problem of the 1st one is that it's not that easy.
<asac> i never said its easy ;) ... but its definitly worth the efford (if reasonably possible at all)
<asac> and it shouldn't be that hard either
<Ubulette> they said they'll move to hg for the next release
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: why does xulbrowser need necko?
<asac> toolkit?
<Ubulette> makefile mess scanning dirs for nothing
<Ubulette> but it's cryptic
<asac> huh?
<asac> you probably have to provide an equivalent patch for Makefile.in ?
<Ubulette> well, i started with a minimal list of modules, and added the ones missing to make the current build system happy
<Ubulette> but for 2 cases, i thing the build system is at fault
<Ubulette> yet patching that was not trivial, and probably intrusive for win32 or mac
<asac> tier_50_dirs    += toolkit/components/gnome
<hjmf> night all
<Ubulette> anyway, I'll keep my branch and add some targets to build our tarballs
<asac> sure its certainly good to have
<Ubulette> and maybe improve the build system a bit
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> xulrunner better prove to work better than without it
<gnomefreak> its already pissing me off
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, with it, the .dev branch of ff is much smaller
<Ubulette> less sources, less patches, and it (ff) compiles in 1 minute
<Ubulette> instead of 1 hour
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubulette> but now it means maintaining xul
<gnomefreak> that doesnt help with anything else other than building?
<Ubulette> xul could be shared
<gnomefreak> i was hoping for rendering but if its just source size it makes no sense its just another package to maintain
<Ubulette> i'm trying to package songbird with our new xul but even without it, it doesn't build :P
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: that could be a reason i havent tried it
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i have some moron cant find update-manager nad whats to upgrade to gutsy
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i hope it will be used by epiphany, totem, kazehakase, liferea
<Ubulette> and more
<Ubulette> (xul)
<gnomefreak> we need to get ff off the depends list for alot of packages and use xul
<Ubulette> yep, that's the idea
<asac> memory footprint should be smaller ... if you run mutliple apps at once
<gnomefreak> btw who wants to upgrae kazehakase to lates version for gutsy?
<asac> gnomefreak: ping the guy who uploaded last version
<asac> actually ... its one of the libxul rdepends right
<asac> ?
<asac> we should see if it can run against xulrunner 1.9
<asac> because otherwise it blocks the way into gutsy for that
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> the new xul could live with the old one
<asac> could != should
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> maybe we should to xul-1.8 then
<Ubulette> do
<Ubulette> or 1.8.1
<asac> maybe ... does it work?
<Ubulette> it should
<asac> point is ... how will people update xulrunner?
<Ubulette> make install just does that
<asac> never, but just through depends?
<Ubulette> without the debian patches
<asac> ok
<asac> i think there will be more issues ;)
<asac> but in general i agree
<Ubulette> just a provide/replace should do
<Ubulette> for 1.8 only, not 1.9
<asac> hmm ... what behaviour would we achieve by that?
<asac> or do you mean we want that when we abandon 1.8 ?
<Ubulette> we could using 1.8 for ff2 (maybe)
<asac> i think that won't work ... and definitly not for gutsy
<Ubulette> of just provide 1.8 for users that depends on stable xul
<asac> we cannot introduce such a huge change at this time of the release
<asac> for such an important package
<Ubulette> maybe not
<asac> Ubulette: why do we want to provide an xulrunner-self-maintained-upgrade path at all?
<asac> i mean its just enough if the rdepends upgrade there dependencies
<asac> once we don't support 1.8 anymore there shouldn't be any depends anymore and thus removing the package from the archive will remove it from peoples disks on dist-upgrade
<Ubulette> you sure ?
<asac> sure about what?
<Ubulette> dist upgrade will wipe that ?
<Ubulette> I'm not
<asac> hmmm ... not sure :) autoremove will
<asac> if they never explicitly installed it
<asac> Ubulette: but think i know that it does
<Ubulette> autoremove is sometimes crazy, like when it wants to remove the kernel or libc
<asac> in debian packages get removed from your disc when they are removed from the archive
<asac> otherwise you couldn't remove packages
<Ubulette> they are just marked as not installed, that's it
<asac> but ... i am not really sure ... its just that i always that that's the case ... might be based on a quick read or something
<Ubulette> they are just marked as not installable, that's it
<asac> ok
<asac> anyway ... i don't think its a problem
<asac> if they never explicitly installed it ... it will be marked for autoremove
<asac> if they installed it explicitly then let them keep it (on their own risk) until a depends becomes incompatible ;)
<asac> anyway ... i am sure there are more than one exit-strategies ... which we can decide when we need to exit :)
<gnomefreak> why the fuck isnt it saving my changes
<gnomefreak> bzr merge: fix conflicts : bzr resolve : bzr push
<gnomefreak> and i still get diverged
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr commit
<asac> not push
<asac> push only after commit
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> uploading xulrunner atm
<gnomefreak> and pushing iceape
<gnomefreak> asac: take iceape its al yours
<asac> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> anytime atleast should be there
<asac> so you didn't uncommit?
<gnomefreak> may look same but its not i got tired of thinking too hard
<asac> what did you merge at the end?
<asac> gnomefreak: you should have overwritten the branch
<asac> because you uncommitted
<asac> not merge
<asac> you need to uncommit that merge
<asac> and push again without it
<asac> gnomefreak: it contains zero changes anyway :)
<gnomefreak> no it doesnt
<cwong1> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> it better now
<gnomefreak> not
<asac> --overwrite is bad ... but for the sake to not have something that cluttered its ok to do that on your provide branches
<gnomefreak> i uncommited and fixed everything
<asac> gnomefreak: the last checkin has zero changes
<asac> gnomefreak: yes the last checkin (the merge) was superfluous
<asac> cwong1: whats up (i am on my way away) :)
<cwong1> asac: Have you upload the latest browser to the gusty repo.?
<gnomefreak> i didnt --overwrite
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> last checking was changelog
<gnomefreak> i didnt change the changelog as it wasnt needed
<asac> cwong1: yes
<asac> its build and all ... upgrade should bring it to you
<asac> for me image creator created bogus things today ... all crashing
<cwong1> asac: I did an upgrade and it didn't?
<asac> so i couldn't verify how well it works
<cwong1> s/?/
<gnomefreak> changelog == no need for anyone to know i had to go back and fix it and i wasnt gonna bump version for this
<cwong1> image-creator is messed up now
<asac> yes
<cwong1> asac: I will check later.
<asac> but dist-upgrade messed up my image creator chroot as well
<asac> (before i restarted with image-creator from scratch)
<asac> so i think its a broken package
<asac> cwong1: if you get it going let me know how well midbrowser works
<cwong1> asac: ok  I will.  But u are saying that if I do an upgrade I should get the new one, right?
<asac> cwong1: what package version do you have?
<cwong1> asac: 1 sec
<asac> cwong1: don't use any internal mirrors if you want the latest :)
<asac> cwong1: it should be on all primary mirrors already
<petal> hi! I just wanted to upgrade from thunderbird 1.5 to 2.0 and it has to remove the 1.5 install. I have several inboxes active, a full calendar by use of the Lightning-extension etc. and I'm afraid of losing all of that... Is there a way to re-import or something? Thanks!
<asac> just in case you didn't get that upgrade
<asac> :)
<cwong1> asac: I don't trust my internal mirror
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<asac> good attitude
<gnomefreak> mon^arh should be joinign here to ask in ff is still broekn
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> because the comment is ff still broken none can help him with so maybe he can give you better insite
<asac> petal: backup your .mozilla-thunderbird directory (to be safe) ... but in general package upgrades should not remove your data
<asac> (if you use thunderbird binaries directly downloaded from mozilla.org its no .mozilla-thunderbird but just .thunderbird
<asac> petal: both directories are in your $HOME directory
<petal> asac: Thank you! Will Thunderbird use .mozilla-thunderbird if I upgrade via Synaptic and automatically recognize the already present data?
<asac> the idea is that it should .. but keeping backups is good ... just in case
<gnomefreak> asac:  mon^rch > i could not get the preferences dialog to open to
<gnomefreak>                           change settings and the delicious extension wasnt
<gnomefreak>                           working
<asac> he should run in -safe-mode
<gnomefreak> me thinks its the extension
<asac> if it fixes it ... then remove delicious extension
<gnomefreak> thats what i just told him to do
<asac> so is delicious extension completely broken?
<cwong1> asac: what version number should I see?
<asac> if you can verify it ... we should add it to our future extension blacklist
<asac> cwong1: latest
<gnomefreak> i dont know hes not answering me
<cwong1> asac: the actual version number is?
<asac> cwong1: if you tell me what oyu ahve i can say yes or now
<asac> no.
<asac> :)
<cwong1> :)
<asac> the package is 0.1.6b-0ubuntu1
<asac> cwong1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/midbrowser
<asac> there you can always track the packages ... where they are build ... where they failed et al
<cwong1> k
<gnomefreak> mon^rch > gnomefreak: it works without the extension, but I  cannot open the preferences dialog still and hey... I  wanna use that extension!
<gnomefreak> think it has some laying around shit
<asac> no idea
<gnomefreak> i told him to remove it not run safemode :(
<asac> are preferences broken in -safe-mode?
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: can you run ff is safemode
<gnomefreak> -safe-mode even
<mon^rch> yes
<mon^rch> but I want to use my delicious bookmarks ... i'm sorry but its indispenseable
<gnomefreak> asac: you got this i need to go laydown pain is back at full force
<gnomefreak> mon^rch: its also not ubuntu extension
<asac> gnomefreak: yes lay down
<asac> gnomefreak: now he is gone
<Ubulette> lol
<gnomefreak> im gone
<asac> probably troll'ish
<asac> gnomefreak: if you have time ... maybe you can test how bad that extension is
<asac> not today
<asac> at some point
<asac> :)
<asac> or remind me to test it
<Ubulette> you should have a todo list on the m-t wiki
<petal> asac: Ok, I upgraded and everything went smoothly! Thanks so much for your help! Good to be on TB2! ;)
<asac> Ubulette: yeah thats a fantastic idea
<asac> Ubulette: i even think there is such a page
<asac> petal: yeah
<asac> petal: have fun
<Ubulette> asac, btw, can i edit the wiki too ?
<asac> Ubulette: why not?
<petal> asac: thanks!
<asac> Ubulette: go ahead
<Ubulette> donno, never tried
<asac> Ubulette: if you want to do some radical changes just give me a short prenotice ;)
<Ubulette> nothing of that sort
<asac> Ubulette: you need an account on wiki.ubuntu.com
<asac> but its just a sign up button
<asac> nothing more
<asac> and it will remember your cookie forever (well at least for a very long time)
<asac> like launchpad
<Ubulette> ok, i'll have a look
<Ubulette> btw2, how can i have an irc cloak here ?
<asac> Ubulette: i think dfarning started such a todo ... or work list
<asac> Ubulette: welll ... ubuntu members can get one for free
<asac> so you would need to become an ubuntu member first
<asac> otherwise you need to sponsor freenode some monetary money ... that would be unaffeliated cloak
<Ubulette> hmm, freenode is not free
<asac> the cloaks are not
<asac> they are for contributors of freesoftware projects though
<asac> e.g. like debian/developer, mozilla/developer, ubuntu/member ... whatever
<asac> i think come companies have cloaks as well ... but they probably donated a bunch to get a card blanche
<asac> s/come/some/
<asac> Ubulette: no idea if i support that approach
<Ubulette> all that seems not worth the effort
<asac> well its not ment as an incintive :)
<asac> to get involved in open-source projects
<Ubulette> i don't believe in that kind of practice
<asac> what kind?
<Ubulette> money for a line of conf
<cwong1> asac: apt-get upgrade did pull down the latest but it failed to start.  I am looking into it now.  :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-05
<Ubulette> from a pretended free service
<asac> cwong1: i think i tested it here before my image broke
<asac> cwong1: now i have no chance to test it anymore
<cwong1> asac: It should be back up tonight
<asac> Ubulette: well its free ... but you get something when you donate :)
<asac> cwong1: ok i will try tomorrow
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: but please fix the chroot
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> receiving only when you donate, in my country means pay
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ;) ... if i donate to greenpeace i get a brochure :)
<asac> Ubulette: though i consider this a waste of money ... i don't think i pay for it
<asac> Ubulette: the difference between pay and donate is a contract :)
<asac> Ubulette: if you donate you have no right to get something ... while when you pay you usually do
<Ubulette> it's even worse
<Ubulette> well, forget about this, i'll never connect from anywhere but home then
<asac> oftc doesn't cloak at all
<asac> i think irc.gnome.org and mozilla.org do though
<asac> (by default)
<Ubulette> i give up with songbird. it's not ready to be packaged. too much work to do to get rid of all the stuff bundled
<Ubulette> no support at all for any system libs
<Ubulette> just ugly, or too young, or both
<Ubulette> i've already made a dozen of patches and it still doesn't compile without the prebuilt deps in the source tree
<Ubulette> 'night
<Bernardo> good morning
<asac> hi
<asac> Bernardo: you had ipw3945?
<Bernardo> yes, I have one
<Bernardo> I debugged it with you a few days ago, had to enable showing the ssid for it to connect under gutsy
<Bernardo> asac: do you want me to do more tests?
<asac> yeah right
<asac> actually we fixed the driver for a bunch of bugs ... would still be curious to see though why it doesn't connect to hidden
<asac> but not right now ... will you be here later? or tomorrow?
<Bernardo> yes, it's even better  for me if it is later, as I  about to leave
<Bernardo> I managed to connect fine just now, after the latest bunch of updates to kde, etc.,  AFTER restarting NetworkManager. I even had to do a couple "kill -9" to get it to die
<Bernardo> before that it would just hang (I had just restarted X after the updates) claiming that there was a scheduled activation to eth1, and would sit there for ever
<asac> hmm strange
<asac> we haven't uploaded a thing
<asac> ;)
<Bernardo> I think it was possibly some "communication error" between knetworkmanager and NetworkManager
<Bernardo> the update might have broken something temporarily
* Bernardo is away: Ausente por agora.
<asac> Bernardo: cu
* gnomefreak not happy at all
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you here?
<gnomefreak> cant grab the trunk package i want
<gnomefreak> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk gives error
<gnomefreak> nvm i missed something
<gnomefreak> asac: how did iceape go?
* gnomefreak thinks trunk is last package for the week as the pain is not getting better :(
<gnomefreak> i go to dr today i hope
<gnomefreak> in about 4 hours (to be on safe side) the gutsy repo is ready the feisty should already be ready
<gnomefreak> ok trunk is uploading im out for a bit again
<asac> gnomefreak: i will take a look tomorrow
<asac> aeh today :)
<gnomefreak> asac: k
<gnomefreak> damn trunk orig is huge
* gnomefreak thought we made that smaller
<asac> ffox?
<asac> hi TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey asac
<asac> Ubulette: TheMuso found out why ffox ftbfs on powerpc :)
<TheMuso> I have worked out why firefox-granparadiso FTBFS on PowerPC if anybody is interested.
<asac> sure!
<TheMuso> Thanks to some autoconf/automake changes somewhere.
<TheMuso> Exactly what was changed I haven't figured out, but I at least know of a hacky solution to get it to build.
<asac> you found the right place to fix it?
<asac> ok let us know :)
<TheMuso> I'm currently test-building trunk, just to be sure it works.
<TheMuso> The problem is that all the Makefile code, particularly for xptcall, checks OS_ARCH and OS_TEST joined together for the string Linuxppc
<TheMuso> For some reason, since alpha7 I think, this string with these two vars represents Linuxpowerpc, which makes the xptcall code compilation fail with a not implemented message, since it doesn't match any checks.
<TheMuso> The hacky solution is to place a reassignment call in configure.in/configure to force OS_TEST to be ppc, if a powerpc cpu is detected.
<TheMuso> asac: WOuld it be easier if I were to show you with a patch?
<asac_> sorry was offline
<asac_> 13:36 < TheMuso> The problem is that all the Makefile code, particularly for xptcall, checks OS_ARCH and OS_TEST joined together for the  string Linuxppc
<asac_> 13:38 < asac> right
<asac_> 13:38 < asac> now its ppc64? or what?
<asac_> thats the last i had
<asac_> TheMuso: ?
<TheMuso> ok hang on a sec.
<TheMuso> For some reason, since alpha7 I think, this string with these two vars represents Linuxpowerpc, which makes the xptcall code compilation fail with a not implemented message, since it doesn't match any checks.
<TheMuso> The hacky solution is to place a reassignment call in configure.in/configure to force OS_TEST to be ppc, if a powerpc cpu is detected.
<asac_> you mean it changed in ubuntu ... or in firefox?
<TheMuso> The hacky solution is to place a reassignment call in configure.in/configure to force OS_TEST to be ppc, if a powerpc cpu is detected.
<TheMuso> asac_: Sorry, in firefox.
<TheMuso> Trunk shows similar behavior.
<asac_> well ... i mean did firefox change code?
<asac_> TheMuso: please go to bonsai.mozilla.org
<TheMuso> in configure.in, yes, but what they changed to break this, I don't yet know.
<asac_> then search on HEAD (preselected) for configure.in file ... and select "since beginning of time"
<asac_> at the button
<asac_> then you should see modifications to configure.in ... if you find the checkin that changed it let me know
<TheMuso> asac_: Ok.
<asac_> s/button/bottom/ :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<TheMuso> asac: When was alpha5 released? I need a date to work from.
<asac> hmm end of may?
<TheMuso> asac: Ok, I've found out.
<TheMuso> asac: If I am viewing a diff, is there a way I can actually download a copy of the diff to be applied with patch?
<TheMuso> asac: nvm go one.
<TheMuso> asac: I have a tentative finding. I backed out the changes to that commit, and am testing.
<TheMuso> asac_: ^^
<TheMuso> asac: The commit on 2007-07-14 15:00, version 1.1843 for configure.in, committed by asquella@gmail.com for mozilla bug 372428, to fix a bug allowing a 64-bit kernel and a 32-bit userspace seems to be the commit that broke linux ppc building.
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 372428 in Build Config "firefox configure.in does not work currently with a 64 bit kernel and a full 32 bit userland" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372428
<asac> TheMuso: ok i will oook after lunch
<asac> now out for lunch
<TheMuso> sure.
<asac> TheMuso: i think this has to be fixed for real ... there are multiple places that match for ppc which probabyl should now match for powerpc
<asac> Ubulette: ok lets prepare xulrunner and firefox-granparadiso for gutsy
<asac> ;)
<asac> Ubulette: i can do the work needed to get things going for paradiso ... just wanted to know if you see any issues up-front?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, i wanted to do that directly with a8
<asac> ok cool ...
<asac> let me look
<asac> ok next tuesday
<asac> today is freeze for m8
<asac> is there anything we can do upfront? ... e.g. merging trunk branch to paradiso and switching to without-system-{nss,nspr} ?
<asac> or better do that right after release?
<Ubulette> it's better to have a8 tarball 1st. otherwise, patches will have to be updated twice
<asac> Ubulette: ok
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> asac: had to reboot because strigi filled my home partition and crashed X, and networkmanager seems to be working fine, connected without problems.
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: hey guys
<shirish> what's up?
<Ubulette> hi
<shirish> Ubulette: nice to know that you're up, btw you should start writing a blog or something
<shirish> Ubulette: with the cool links you know & stuff you do, me mere mortals can learn a thing or two from you for sure :)
<shirish> Ubulette: and at the same time come to know what new is cooking :)
<shirish> Ubulette: so were/are you able to get songbird up?
<Ubulette> people in gutsy's forum already asked me the same thing
<Ubulette> songbird is too young i'm afraid
<Ubulette> it's filled with binaries
<Ubulette> it needs a serious rework of the build system to be packaged in an acceptable way
<shirish> Ubulette: oh sorry to repeat the query then
<shirish> Ubulette: see ;) a rant/query/whatever it is makes for a very good blog post.
<shirish> Ubulette: any idea as to what's happening with gnash by any chance? I know you're not involved with it but as asac is perhaps you know what's going on in there
<Ubulette> sorry, no clue
<shirish> Ubulette: ok no issues, just do me a favour, if & when asac's around & if you do remember to ask him, please ask him about the status of gnash, although I'm equally looking forward to trying out swfdec as & when that can happen :)
<Ubulette> sure
<Ubulette> hmm, addons now need to be secured in trunk
<shirish> Ubulette: thanx, and either of you drop me a mail whenever things are moving
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/addons-no_secure_updates.png
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/addons-no_secure_updates2.png
<Ubulette> should work around that
<Ubulette> hm, easy
<shirish> Ubulette: secure updates, something on the lines of having some kind of digital signature or something, from let's say mozilla foundation or what?
<shirish> or a.m.o ?
<Ubulette> no, just updates through https i guess
<shirish> hmm... that shouldn't be so hard but then its not so hard to forge through https:// also
<Ubulette> forge https ? no
<Ubulette> as the update url is in the package, it's good enough as long as the original install was genuine and from a secured site
<shirish> I attended a security conference some days ago & they showed how easy its to manipulate, but whatever
<shirish> simply speaking, either its becoming harder to take assumptions or I'm becoming more paranoid with all the hacks happening all over the place ;)
<shirish> dunno what else to say
<shirish> Ubulette: anyways, so we can expect this in today's build? the no_secure_updates thing, its actually better than before for sure.
<Ubulette> was already there yesterday as i'm still in the middle of today's upgrade
<Ubulette> hmm, strange. gusty's ahead of my bot for file-roller
<shirish> Ubulette: that's curious as I didn't get it. I downloaded couple of add-ons from a.m.o
<Ubulette> probably because all yours are updating on https
<Ubulette> tabmix+ dev is over http
<Ubulette> plain tabmix+ doesn't work with trunk
<shirish> ah ok, will try that for kicks, let this update/upgrade happen & let's see what happens ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: didn't we pass m8 , feature-freeze or they pushed back the dates?
<Ubulette> hmm, no bump yet
<shirish> Ubulette: ok cool
<shirish> Ubulette: I might have asked you this question before, if so please pardon me, but do you know who's packaging Kazehakase ?
<Ubulette> that should be automatic in my repo
<Ubulette> nope
<shirish> Ubulette: you have Kazehakase in your repo. ?
<Ubulette> nope
<shirish> any idea if you will go for it sometime?
<Ubulette> maybe as it would be interesting to make it work with our new xulrunner 1.9
<TheMuso> asac: SO what do you mean exactly? As I said, changing that one commit has caused things to work here on PowerPC.
<shirish> Ubulette: I'm sure it would be, just lemme know if you do something on that front, I do like Kazehakase, maybe because it's so different in some ways
<shirish> Ubulette: also unlike ff, its pretty lightweight at 1.4 MiB or even less.
<Ubulette> ff is light now :)
<shirish> it is but Kazehakase is much lighter than it ;)
<shirish> anyway, gotta sleep , see you tomorrow, take care
<shirish> bye
<Ubulette> cu
* shirish out
<cwong1> asac: Question on MOZ_NO_REMOTE
<Ubulette> asac, is Kazehakase maintained in a vcs ?
<asac> Ubulette: debian? no idea
<asac> cwong1: what question?
<asac> TheMuso: i am not sure ... but now the use target_cpu instead of OS_TEST=$(uname -m) to match the arch
<asac> apparently its powerpc instead of ppc ... while for other archs it appears to work
<asac> Ubulette: does it look doable to move kazehakase to xulrunner-1.9?
<cwong1> asac: I was looking into the problem why midbrowser wouldn't start in the new target. It appears to be screwed up somewhere in the XRemoteClient's SendCommandLine.  If I set MOZ_NO_REMOTE to yes and it ran ok since it doesn't use remoteclient. The question really is should it go thru XRemoteClient?
<asac> cwong1: XRemote client is used to open new windows/tabs if you click on links in other applications ... i think we cannot live without it
<asac> cwong1: why the hell would it break?
<asac> that sounds like a rather big bug in the xserver
<cwong1> asac: I don't know yet.  I don't think the problem is in our code
<cwong1> asac: I have a version of the browser that ran in the old target but as soon as I did an upgrade it started failing
<TheMuso> asac: We  need to know where TARGET_CPU/target_cpu is getting its value from...
<TheMuso> I guess.
<asac> cwong1: currently the image is still broken for me
<asac> cwong1: i couldn't even open xeyes
<asac> and the marque panel crashes when clicking on the application switcher
<asac> and the application menu doesn't look reasonable as well
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screen1.png
<asac> thats an up-to-date image-creator created chroot about 12 hours ago.
<cwong1> asac: somthing is wrong with the hildon-desktop.  They know about it. Would that be the causeof the problem?
<Ubulette> looks fun. too bad i don't have such a device :)
<asac> Ubulette: its just a xephyr window :)
<asac> cwong1: i think we should not bother until i can at least open such basic applications like xeyes
<asac> export DISPLAY=:2
<asac> xeyes
<asac> doesn't start for me
<cwong1> asac: I agree.  We should wait til things settle.
<asac> cwong1: its a bit wierd so
<asac> just xephyr + matchbox doesn't allow me to start midbrowser as well
<asac> maybe i will take a look again tomorrow
<asac> but since there was a xephyr upload yesterday i assume that i might have broken something
<cwong1> ok
<Ubulette> asac, Kazehakase's patch contains much more than just debian/*, is that right ?
<Ubulette> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/194347
<asac> let  me look
<asac> Ubulette: its probably the diff needed to build against debian xulrunner
<asac> maybe we can drop that
<asac> i would just start with debian/ dir and see whats going on
<asac> maybe you can see in changelog what was done to the Makefile's
<Ubulette> debian bug 352084
<ubotu> Debian bug 352084 in kazehakase "kazehakase: Build-Dep on mozilla (library), should transition to xulrunner" [Serious,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/352084
<Ubulette> mike patched configure to look for his xul 1.8, is/was not supported upstream
<asac> yeah thats what i thought
<asac> does upstream support our sdk?
<Ubulette> don't know yet
<Ubulette> the makefile patches are all for:
<Ubulette> -       -DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1 \
<Ubulette> -       -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1 \
<Ubulette> -       -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1
<Ubulette> bug 137269
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137269 in kazehakase "[FTBFS]  kazehakase" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137269
<Ubulette> the web site is messy
<Ubulette> hm, the japanese version is better
<Ubulette> if test "$gecko_version_major" != "1" -o "$gecko_version_minor" -lt "7" -o "$gecko_version_minor" -gt "9"; then
<Ubulette>         AC_MSG_ERROR([Unsupported Gecko version $gecko_version_major.$gecko_version_minor] )
<Ubulette> fi
<Ubulette> asac, seems good
<Ubulette> if test "$gecko_version_major" = "1" -a "$gecko_version_minor" -ge "9"; then
<Ubulette>         AC_DEFINE([HAVE_GECKO_1_9] ,[1] ,[Define if we have gecko 1.9] )
<Ubulette> fi
<asac> nice
<Ubulette> GECKO=
<Ubulette> AC_ARG_WITH([gecko_engine] ,
<Ubulette>         AS_HELP_STRING([--with-gecko-engine@<:@=mozilla|firefox|thunderbird|seamonkey|xulrunner@:>@] ,
<Ubulette>                        [Whether to use mozilla, firefox or thunderbird or seamonkey xpcom (default: mozilla)] ),
<Ubulette>         [GECKO="$withval"] )
<Ubulette> $PKG_CONFIG --exists xulrunner-xpcom
<Ubulette> gasp, we don't provide that so far
<Ubulette> seems moz guys renamed those .pc files
<TheMuso> asac: I guess it wouldn't make sense to put a test case in for Linux and powerpc, to use uname -m, or force OS_TEST to ppc...
<asac> Ubulette: isn't xulrunner-xpcom a debianism? or is that shipped somewhere in dist ?
<asac> TheMuso: i don't think that its the right thing to do
<Ubulette> asac, the $PKG_CONFIG --exists xulrunner-xpcom test is from kaze cvs
<asac> Ubulette: yes it is
<Ubulette> asac, xul 1.9 seems to ship libxul.pc and libxul-embedding.pc
<asac> ah right
<asac> 1.8 shipped xulrunner-xpcom
<asac> ok
<asac> maybe they changed that recently and kaze code is not yet adapted
<Ubulette> libxul-embedding is for -lxpcomglue
<asac> yes kaze should use that i guess
<Ubulette> libxul.pc is for -lxpcomglue_s -lxul -lxpcom
<asac> -lxpcomglue? thats not static?
<Ubulette> -lxpcomglue_s is static
<Ubulette> well
<asac> right which makes me wonder if libxul-embedding is right
<Ubulette> both are static
<asac> iirc there is no shared glue available by default ... is there?
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> libembed_base_s.a  libembed_base_standalone.a  libmozreg_s.a  libunicharutil_external_s.a  libxpcomglue.a  libxpcomglue_s.a  libxpcom.so  libxul.so
<Ubulette> in /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/sdk/lib/
<Ubulette> so for kazehakase, that means tweaking configure to call pkg-config on libxul-1.9
<asac> i think kaze should use -embedding
<asac> its not a xul app ... just gecko embedder
<Ubulette> yep right. it's just that they are looking for xpcom everywhere
<Ubulette> just to get the gecko version at the end
<TheMuso> asac: An alternative is to change all the Makefile checks to check for Linuxpowerpc instead of Linuxppc... - Just thinking out loud here...
<asac> TheMuso: look in the .mk files
<asac> you will find where it is
<Ubulette> it would be nice to *print* those $OS_whatever during build so we can see them in the logs.. instead of guessing
<TheMuso> asac: I know its there, as thats how I found out what the problem is. I am just trying to think of sane ways to fix it.
<TheMuso> Ubulette: I found the settings for OS_TEST and OS_ARCH by looking in config.status.
<TheMuso> Doesn't help while building, but still useful.
<Ubulette> because you have access to a ppc box :) we don't
<Ubulette> or at least, i don't
<TheMuso> Ubulette: As I've said. I know what the problem is, and its just a matter of working out a sane fix.
<Ubulette> (that's why i never fixed the ftbfs of granparadiso)
<TheMuso> Ubulette: Yeah I thought as much.
<TheMuso> target_cpu is worked out from the target, which varies from arch to arch. On powerpc its powerpc-linux-gnu, i386 its i386-linux-gnu, etc.
<TheMuso> Found out from looking at the configure script, and getting it to spit out the values of target and target_cpu.
<TheMuso> asac: Turns out that out of the whole source, there is only one lot of code who's makefile needs to check for Linuxppc. That is the xptcall code.
<asac> maybe they match *-linux-gnu) somewhere?
<TheMuso> asac: Well the first part of that is used to determine the CPU type, which obviously helps with the 32-bit userspace on 64-bit kernel.
<asac> yes
<TheMuso> And yes they do match it, but only to set optimization/CFLAGS.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-06
<asac> so you don't see how to fix it properly?
<TheMuso> The only way I can see to fix this properly is to change the test case in xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix/Makefile.in from Linuxppc to Linuxpowerpc
<TheMuso> Thats unlikely to break anything else, but I am still running a grep to see if its anywhere else in the tree.
<TheMuso> Ok, it seems that its only checked for in the above mentioned file.
<TheMuso> So it can build ppc xptcall code.
<TheMuso> for linux
<TheMuso> Either that, or e use CPU_ARCH instead of OS_ARCH in the check.
<TheMuso> sorry, CPU_ARCH instead of OS_TEST
<Ubulette> asac, lol
<Ubulette> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner_1.8.1.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Ubulette>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/xulrunner', which is also in package xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> that's not good
<Ubulette> i guess a diversion will do
<asac> Ubulette: assume that its gone
<asac> we don't need a diversion
<asac> later we need an alternative
<asac> if we want two parallel installs
<asac> or drop the unversioned link completely
<asac> TheMuso: how about powerpc64? is it the same?
<TheMuso> asac: Without having a ppc64 box I can't say for sure, but as far as I am aware, all userspace stuff is all powerpc, and the kernel is either powerpc or powerpc64. i.e unlike amd64, userspace for both powerpc and powerpc64 is the same. I am having another look however to be sure.
<asac> TheMuso: have you looked in nsprpub and security ... they have their own build system and probably match for arch as well
<TheMuso> I'll take a look.
<TheMuso> asac: Except for kernel and glibc packages, everything else is standard powerpc, including compilers, so if firefox is built on a ppc64 ubuntu, it sould still see the powerpc-linux-gnu build. uname -m on a ppc64 box would in fact give ppc64 as the result, so the change that was made is correct.
<TheMuso> As for nsprpub, it uses a similar check in configure.in for OS_TEST that was used before the toplevel configure.in was changed to use cpu_target. i.e nsprpub uses uname -m.
<gnomefreak> asac: whats wrong with iceape?
* gnomefreak is heading to hospital tomorrow and i will have only laptop so i wont beable to do much with building as its slow (low mem low ram)
<gnomefreak> well i guess ill check with you tomorrow
<Jazzva> asac, I suppose you're not online?
<Jazzva> Anyone up who could help me a bit with layouts in XUL?
<Jazzva> Hmm... nevermind, it works now. asac, there'll be a new upload to my ubufox branch which will fix the icon alignment.
<asac> gnomefreak: wrong? i think i just didn't come to sponsoring it
<asac> gnomefreak: i will look now
<asac> gnomefreak: the configure checkin doesn't update configure properly
<asac> most likely because you didn't add the 20_force... to 00list before you ran autoconf2.13
<asac> cwong1: i uploaded a fixed midbrowser
<asac> cwong1: it was a packaging bug after all
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you mean. it was added to 00list long before i did autoconf. the only thing that didnt change is the changelog
<asac> no you didn't
<asac> i fixed it now
<asac> will upload to mozillateam
<asac> you can look at bzr log to see that you didn't add to 00list before updating 00configure
<asac> 99
<gnomefreak> i had to since dpatch added it to 00list
<asac> gnomefreak: well look at bzr ... and look at the diff of your 99_configure ... you will see that the VISIBILITY changes you patch against configure.in are not in there
<gnomefreak> so as long as dpatch did what it was supposed to do it was added first
<asac> and i uncommitted ... committed first 00list then ran dpatch-edit-patch 99_configure; autoconf2.13; exit 0
<asac> and all was fine
<asac> committed 99_configure ... changelog
<asac> done
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to verify everything manually
<asac> gnomefreak: don't just hope that dpatch did something ... verify that it did
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i cant get a diff :(
<asac> that will safe you from lots of nasty bugs ;)
<gnomefreak> bzr diff gives me nothing
<asac> you will figure out ... you have to diff revisions
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: 89
<gnomefreak> i continue to get that no matter what revisions i use
<gnomefreak> the problem i am missing is that 20_force was in 00list i edited it (it stayed in 00list) than i ran autoconf2.13 so it had to be there before, remember you asked me before i started it was there before i removed the garbage from it
<gnomefreak> cant go by bzr revisions as they had deverged so when i merged they ended up in that order
<asac> reallly ... it just worked here ... so you must have done something wrong.
<gnomefreak> it looked fine here. but anyway how is n-m on detected networks?
* gnomefreak hopes to have a connection in hospital and i couldnt get one in PA but i could have been doing it wrong
<gnomefreak> like can i go in and choose a network to use that it detected or is there more to it
<gnomefreak> once you push iceape to MT ill pull from it and go from there (not really too concered with it atm)
<asac> gnomefreak: what chipset?
<gnomefreak> its a dlink card not sure of chipset
<gnomefreak> im gonna have to pull it out and find out huh?
<asac> ok ... you can see in syslog when you plug in card i guess
<gnomefreak> give me a few im gonna take some more pills and set it up
<gnomefre1k> asac: does this help? 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<gnomefre1k> i looked in syslog but didnt see anything helpful
<asac> yes
<asac> is it broken?
<gnomefre1k> im on it so it cant be oo broken
<asac> gnomefre1k: search for interface_add in syslog ... tell me what that line looks like please
<gnomefre1k> the t button is broken
<asac> do you use wpa?
<gnomefre1k> i dont think so
<asac> please search for what i asked above
<embeemb> hey, i
<embeemb> i'm not sure if i'm at the right place or not, but i need help with xulrunner
<asac> which xulrunner?
<asac> the one packaged in ubuntu?
<embeemb> i got it from the mozilla webbie
<asac> then we are not the right channel ;)
<embeemb> oh :$ any idea where else should I look
<asac> #xulrunner irc.mozilla.org (if that channel exists)
<embeemb> cool ! thanks a mill !
<gnomefre1k> asac:  cat syslog | grep interface_add brings up nothing
<asac> case-insensitive
<asac> its INTERFACE_ADD
<asac> lunch now
<gnomefre1k> thas odd
<asac> bbl
<gnomefre1k> have fun ill keep looking
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: anybody up?
<shirish> tonyyarusso: whenever you are up, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer , afaik Kompozer isn't in the repositories yet. I did updates just now & still its not up. If its going to be lemme know, cheers
<asac> shirish: i am
<shirish> asac: I know its lame but any idea about the roadmap of gnash? I went through the mailing list of gnash today but couldn't find any sort of roadmap of it :(
<shirish> asac: also, are you building the final 0.8.1 to push for inclusion in gutsy or no?
<shirish> asac: also do you read otte's blog http://blogs.gnome.org/otte/ , I find it highly interesting :)
<tonyyarusso> shirish: It's sitting in the NEW queue for processing, so yes, technically it's not in yet, but should be "any time now" (figured that would be close enough - didn't expect many people to actually read that yet)
<shirish> tonyyarusso: ok cool , thanx for the quick reply, I am subscribed to it  :)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<shirish> I'm sure guys have read this one, its an old blog post http://blogs.zdnet.com/Stewart/index.php?p=177 but equally interesting
<tonyy> Do we intend to package Songbird when a full release is made?
* tonyy is just trying it out for the first time - kinda nifty
<tonyy> (I needed a free media player for Windows, so it was either this or VLC)
<nich2chien_> hi
<Ubulette> tonyyarusso, i will probably package songbird, but it's not straight forward. upstream is kinda messy, filled with prebuilt deps and calling files from dep source trees to build core songbird.
<Ubulette> so it needs serious rework of the build system to be acceptable
<Ubulette> as for a media player for windows, i don't see why you ask here...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-07
<Bernardo> hi
<Ubulette> asac, I've updated my mozclient. It now create proper tarballs for nss, nspr, xulrunner and ff3
<Ubulette> +s
<mertiki> Hi ! I would like to know if there's somebody who can look to a new mozilla package in REVU and give comments on it
<mertiki> I made language packs for sunbird, and they are pending approval. I asked for an exception because it's just language packs and perhaps it could be added to repositories same if Gutsy is freeze
<mertiki> the source package is here :
<mertiki> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=211
<asac> Ubulette: rock.
<asac> Ubulette: will test mozclient tomorrow :)
<asac> mertiki: please ping me tomorrow or the other days ... we can certainly punch locales for sunbird through et al.
<asac> mertiki: i just need to be remembered ;)
<asac> mertiki: at best stay in this channel and lets work it out the next days
<asac> g'night
<Ubulette> asac, nspr-trunk produces a ftbfs /w kazehakase
<Ubulette> something like missing xulrunner-nspr.pc
<Ubulette> which was a link to nspr.pc before
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-08
<mertiki> asac : Thanks, I'll be there tomorrow
<Ubulette> asac, kazehakase's configure has to be deeply modified for xul 1.9
<Ubulette> .pc files are totally different, includes are now flat (no more sub directories)
<tonyyarusso> http://us.cypherbios.org/browser-extension.htm
<janimo> which is the right project/package to report bugs on the xulrunner-1.9 package in PPA?
<Ubulette> don't
<Ubulette> lp is not for ppa stuff
<Ubulette> (as far as i know)
<janimo> Ubulette: then should I bring them up here?
<Ubulette> tell me, as I packaged it myself
<janimo> the xulrunner-1.9-dev package should depend on libnspr4-dev explcietly as it uses it
<janimo> Ubulette: are you planning it for gutsy proper as well?
<janimo> Ubulette: nice work btw :)
<Ubulette> i fixed that locally while building kazehakase yesterday
<Ubulette> i'll push to bzr soon
<janimo> Ubulette: ok then. Another thing could you add --enable-extensions=python/xpcom as well?
<janimo> ok, I am trackking PPA so will get the fix
<Ubulette> i'll have a look at that. I'm still fighting with kazehakase though..
<janimo> Ubulette: I am trying to build the XO Sugar inetrafce which depened on xulrunner 19 and uses the python bindings. I'd rather use the moziila teams package then package my own
<janimo> thanks, I'll keep an eye on the PPA then
<Ubulette> janimo, ok.
<Ubulette> what is XO Sugar btw ?
<janimo> Ubulette: the UI on the 100$ laptop
<janimo> OLPC
<janimo> it uses a pythn warpper around xulrunner for browsing
<Ubulette> ok, I'll see what I can do later.
<janimo> Ubulette: thanks. bye
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> asac, seems I can't push my kazehakase branch anywhere
<Mirv> asac: I think it'd be time to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/126112 , it seems there is no further input at the moment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126112 in thunderbird "[gutsy]  .desktop translation updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Mirv> asac: ie. see my last attachment for the update .desktop file
<mertiki> asac : you asked me to remain you my sunbird language pack project yesterday, it's here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/130807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130807 in lightning-sunbird "sunbird langpacks doesn't exist yet" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<mertiki> asac : the language pack package for ubuntu is on REVU but would need to be reviewed by mozillateam
<mertiki> asac :  you asked me to remain you my sunbird language pack project yesterday, it's here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/130807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130807 in lightning-sunbird "sunbird langpacks doesn't exist yet" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<tonyyarusso> At some point between now and february, could someone teach me what may be involved in packaging Firefox extensions?  (as in what would be different for extensions compared to standalone apps)
<tonyyarusso> I may be interested in packaging Brief (RSS reader - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4578) for Hardy.  More to my liking than Sage was.
<Ubulette> (I like google reader as rss reader)
<Admiral_Chicago> akregator ftw
<Ubulette> google reader could be accessed from everywhere (as it's a web app) and could be read with one finger
<shiris1> Ubulette: hi :)
<Ubulette> hi
<shirish> Ubulette: have you looked at the microformats thing?
<Ubulette> not much
<Ubulette> just the things from the author
<shirish> Ubulette: apparently there was talk of having microformats in ff3 but somehow it didn't take off, although the idea is nice.
<shirish> Ubulette: another thing, do you know how I can remove gnash completely & use swfdec in place of that?
<Ubulette> dpkg --purge ?
<shirish> Ubulette: I remember we did some kind of symlink to get things working in ff as well as ff3
<shirish> Ubulette: will dpkg --purge also remove the symlinks or does that have to be done some other way?
<Ubulette> it will remove what has been installed, not what you did manually
<shirish> Ubulette: ok will do, lemme update/upgrade to see if something new has hit the mirrors or not , either way, will remove gnash & its brethen.
<shirish> Ubulette: gonna try & see how things work with swfdec for a while ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<shirish> as it is it seems it was uploaded to the repository either today or in the last couple of days :)
<shirish> Ubulette: btw its really nice, the additional security near the location bar, knowing the certificate & stuff, although dunno how much help it would be while spoofing.
<Ubulette> yep
<shirish> in the sense if somebody is spoofing on some website, and one is there, unless he has been constantly alert, dunno if he'll come to know of any difference.
<Ubulette> i think it makes the urlbar too long...
<Ubulette> btw, i've found a bug two days ago
<Ubulette> go to a page playing video or audio in flash (like youtube or any podcast), play it, click on "back" while it's still playing, sound goes on
<Ubulette> could you confirm ?
<shirish> Ubulette: ok will do, what are you using gnash or swfdec?
<Ubulette> not gnash for sure
<Ubulette> i have swfdec installed
<Ubulette> and Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<Ubulette> i guess it's the later
<Ubulette> bug occured between sept 5 and 6
<shirish> Ubulette: I don't have shockwave flash and don't think I'm going to install it either, about swfdec, will do it in few moments, after ff3 has been updated/upgraded.
<asac> Hi
<asac> what is up? i see a couple of topics in scrollback :)
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> Ubulette: did you manage to publish your bzr branch?
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> nope
<shirish> asac: hi
<Ubulette> it fails and create a /+junk/ branch
<asac> Ubulette: whats the problem?
<asac> hmm
<asac> how do you push?
<Ubulette> like always
<asac> Ubulette: https://code.launchpad.net/kazehakase
<asac> so there is not yet a kazehakase project
<asac> where did you try to push?
<asac> will you create a project? or shall i?
<Ubulette> do it please
<shirish> nice, it would be nice if we get access to kazehakase new also ;)
<Ubulette> btw kazehakase is not at all ready for xul 1.9
<asac> Ubulette: ok crewated
<asac> https://launchpad.net/kazehakase
<Ubulette> i wonder why configure is even looking at it
<asac> whats the point?
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> how does it fail?
<asac> why isn't it prepared?
<Ubulette> everything is for 1.8
<asac> symbols? or build infrastructure doesn't adapt to our sdk
<asac> Ubulette: what do you mean by "everything" :) ?
<Ubulette> plenty of stuff that changed 6 months ago in 1.9 are still used in kazehakase
<asac> You have an example?
<asac> so API changes?
<Ubulette> let me push my branch
<asac> Ubulette: cool
<asac> Ubulette: do you push full sources?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> i've started with the current orig from gutsy
<Ubulette> i'll update later
<asac> ok
<asac> lets see ... if we need to do big code changes for 1.9 we should consider to host the full sources imo
<asac> Ubulette: i see you push .. kazehakase.ubuntu.dev ... i guess that implies that that branch is ment to be suitable for xulrunner.dev at some point ... right?
<asac> you already have a 1.9 patch?
<Ubulette> partial
<Ubulette> dont pull, i've pushed an old branch
<Ubulette> i'll overwrite
<Ubulette> done
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: i have xulrunner trunk here, is that ok?
<Ubulette> now, it fails on something which seems to be a missing extension in xul
<Ubulette> i've tried to enable all xul entension, it ftbfs
<Ubulette> +s
<shirish> sad :(
<Ubulette> asac, i wouldn't mind some help here
<asac> Ubulette: sure ... whats the problem?
<Ubulette> make[3] : Entering directory `/src/bzr/build-area/xulrunner-1.9-1.9~a8~cvs20070908/mozilla/toolkit/library'
<Ubulette> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `../../staticlib/components/libgkdebug.a', needed by `libxul.so'.  Stop.
<asac> is that an upstream code regressions or because you enable more extensions in xul?
<Ubulette> i added more
<asac> which ones?
<Ubulette> --enable-extensions=all
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> oh right ... thats known to be broken
<Ubulette> really ?
<asac> afaik its one of the things that they always want to fix, but never get to it
<Ubulette> it seems just a makefile order issue here
<asac> yes ... enable-extensions=all doesn't build
<Ubulette> libgkdebug.a is build from extensions/layout-debug
<asac> but the build failure doesn't really look extension realted
<asac> related
<asac> ah
<asac> layout debug?
<Ubulette> it's part of "all"
<asac> Ubulette: is the directory wrong?
<asac> e.g. ../../staticlib/components/libgkdebug.a ?
<asac> maybe it exists in some other place?
<Ubulette> no, it's just not there yet
<asac> so its a build sequence issue?
<Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/library/libxul-config.mk#342
<asac> what is mxr?
<Ubulette>  342 ifneq (,$(filter layout-debug,$(MOZ_EXTENSIONS)))
<Ubulette>  343 COMPONENT_LIBS += gkdebug
<Ubulette>  344 endif
<Ubulette> that's the only place related to gkdebug build
<Ubulette> mxr ? donno, like lxr i guess
<asac> yeah ... is it from "mercurial" ?
<asac> let me get the build depends right et al
<Ubulette> for what ?
<Ubulette> i've already touched that
<Ubulette> for nsrp-dev
<asac> no :) .. i have to install them  ;)
<Ubulette> i've also bumped cvs to today's
<Ubulette> in .dev
<Ubulette> want me to push ?
<asac> Ubulette: have you tried to manually make the gkdebug tree ... then see if build works fine?
<asac> Ubulette: let me do catchup :)
<asac> i am installing libnspr et al from ppa
<asac> is that not good enough?
<Ubulette> it is
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> except xul, let me push to dev then you take that
<Ubulette> so we see the same thing
<asac> ok now i am currently building trunk ... which should be ok as well ... so this problem is committed to .dev ?
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> stripped trunk or the big one ?
<asac> i produces the orig with debian/rules neworig ... if thats what you mean
<asac> now i will clone your .dev branch
<asac> the mt branch?
<asac> ok nm its the only branch that exists after all :)
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> Ubulette: so i use mozclient to create the orig for .dev ?
<Ubulette> yes, or take from my website
<Ubulette> I'll sync it in a sec
<asac> ok i just want to use mozclient to see what it does
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> Ubulette: do you pass parameters to the sub makes?
<Ubulette> hmm, i did a rev, let me push it 1st
<asac> e.g. make xulrunner-orig MOZ_CO_TAG=MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH ?
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> tag not supported ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> one could always use make mozclient
<asac> oh
<asac> right :)
<asac> no
<Ubulette> pushed rev3, you can go
<asac> Ubulette: tar zcf xulrunner-1.9_~cvs20070908.orig.tar.gz ... the version looks a bit broken
<Ubulette> yep, take rev3
<asac> was that my fault?
<asac> mozclient?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> just pull
<asac> no rev to pull :/
<asac> ok now
<Ubulette> try make
<asac> one more run ;)
<asac> how far have the trunk + dev branches diverged?
<Ubulette> xul ?
<asac> do you merge things down instead of redoint?
<asac> redoing?
<Ubulette> xul or ff ?
<asac> both ... currently looking at xul though
<Ubulette> xul trunk/dev and ff trunk/dev are "mergeable"
<Ubulette> ff gp cannot
<asac> yes
<asac> Ubulette:  mean i see commits to dev: Update debian/changelog to use a proper versionning scheme.
<asac> on trunk its committed as well .. but not merged
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> i did it in trunk 1st and dev was already ahead
<asac> (no idea if bzr is smart enough to merge that without conflict later if you do two distinct commits)
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> i should have done that in dev, then bumped trunk by merging
<asac> yes ... you can also cherry-pick merge
<asac> single checkins
<asac> (you probably know)
<asac> ok the version of the dev orig looks good
<Ubulette> yep, but i barely use that, never tried with bzr in fact
<Ubulette> so pull dev and build
<Ubulette> it will fail at gkdebug
<asac> i am building now
<asac> lets see
<asac> trunk still building
<Ubulette> ??? trunk should take 1 minute
<asac> why?
<Ubulette> ff-trunk
<asac> no xul-trunk
<Ubulette> oh :)
<Ubulette> 1 hour :)
<asac> i am only on xul ;)
<asac> well i hope 30 minutes
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> maybe more with all extensions on
<asac> but now i have two builds running
<asac> yes certainly more with all extensions
<asac> Ubulette: does mike build all extensions in debian?
<Ubulette> dont know. I started from scratch
<shirish> guys bbiab new kernel up ;)
<asac> hmm trunk fails
<Ubulette> where ?
<asac> in accessibility
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/195898
<asac> whats that? a compiler thing?
<asac> hmm still 4.1.3
<Ubulette> got no problem in there
<asac> ok i have fixed it
<asac> will push the patch
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> what did you change ?
<asac> well gcc is picky about declaring things as nsDocAccessible::SOMETHING in the nsDocAccessible class
<asac> so it fails
<asac> interesting that you don't get that
<asac> maybe you use gcc-4.2?
<asac> or even snapshot?
<Ubulette> gcc version 4.1.3 20070831 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu1)
<Ubulette> gutsy
<asac> thats strange
<asac> is that code actually compiled for you?
<asac> maybe its because if have some -dev package installed that is not in build-depends but is detected by moz during configure?
<Ubulette> yes, i have nsAccessibleWrap.o
<asac> maybe its different on amd64 vs i386 ? i am on amd64
<Ubulette> i'm i386
<asac> ok
<asac> .dev still building
<shirish> back
<asac> Ubulette: now it failed because nsIGConfService is not build ... whats going on?
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/195899
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: I have uninstalled gnash & installed swfdec but it doesn't show up in plugins, in plugins nothing shows up?
<asac> which swfdec did you install?
<asac> from where?
<shirish> asac: the newest one from ubuntu gutsy repository
<shirish> universe 0.5.1
<Ubulette> asac, what dir is that ?
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> thats my mess
<asac> forget about it ;)
<mertiki> asac : You asked me to remember you my sunbird language pack project yesterday, you can look at my new package here : e https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/130807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130807 in lightning-sunbird "sunbird langpacks doesn't exist yet" [Undecided,New] 
<mertiki> When you have time of course :)
<asac> mertiki: let me look
<mertiki> asac : Thanks!
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: either please take a look at http://pastebin.ca/687536 and lemme know what I need to do
<asac> mertiki: can you please ensure that update-xpi target works?
<asac> mertiki: from what i see its probably broken
<asac> mertiki: i just would like to have that package in a state that allows it to be updated by anyone :)
<shirish> I know its something to do with making a symlink to the .mozilla/plugins/ directory from one of the .so files either /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so
<asac> mertiki: ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so
<asac> shirish: ^^^
<shirish> mertiki: I think asac wanted to tell me,
<asac> mertiki: sorry :)
<shirish> ;)
<shirish> asac: thanx
<mertiki> asac : Fiou :D
<asac> mertiki: read above?
<mertiki> asac : Yes and I must admit that I don't have big skill around packaging, so I'm not sure to understand exactly what do you mean
<mertiki> I worked hard to bring a sunbird language pack package, but it's clearly possile that there's some details that you know better than me to fix before this package could be accepted
<shirish> mertiki: whats Fiou means?
<asac> mertiki: look at debian/rules ... there is code that allows you to auto update the orig.tar.gz (e.g. download the latest .xpi files) ... please try to fix the FETCHADDRESS ... and maybe it will work
<asac> just try
<asac> to test you run
<mertiki> shirish : it just means that I didn't understand what asac told me, and I was happy to see that a part of this wasn't for me :P Sorry I'm french, each sentence is hard to write
<asac> ./debian/rules update-xpi
<shirish> Ubulette: I know what you mean, I just saw about:plugins, File name:  libswfdecmozilla.so Shockwave Flash 9.0 r100
<mertiki> asac : Ok! I'll look for this
<mertiki> asac : Actually, this package is a clone of the thunderbird language pack package, but it has been modified for Sunbird
<asac> mertiki: yes ... maybe it just works if you adapt FETCHADDRESS to point to the right ftp url
<mertiki> Mmm looking at this, though I changed it already..
<mertiki> the actual FETCHADDRESS is =ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/sunbird/releases/1.5/linux-i686/xpi/
<asac> Ubulette: ok .dev bumped into the same problem as you
<mertiki> isn't that correct?
<asac> test it :)
<asac> its wrong ;)
<Ubulette> asac, good, well.. sort of ;)
<asac> mertiki: start ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar ... then search :)
<mertiki> owh..
<mertiki> wouldn't that be better ? : ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/releases/0.5/langpacks/
<mertiki> asac : is this a better FETCHADDRESS link?
<asac> if the .xpi files are there ... then yes
<mertiki> yah they are, the old address wasn't good
<asac> Ubulette: looks like gkdebug is not really prepared for libxul
<mertiki> how can-I test if the xpi-update works?
<asac> Ubulette: wallet as well
<Ubulette> asac, you sure ?
<Ubulette> i need wallet for kazehakase
<asac> yes
<asac> lets try to fix those
<asac> there are two issues:
<asac> 1st. some extensions are not prepared for libxul
<asac> 2nd. toolkit wants to link in gkdebug even though extensions are build after toolkit :)
<asac> i already hate the 2nd
<asac> ;)
<asac> maybe there are bugzilla bugs already?
<Ubulette> aren't the daily built xul complete ?
<Ubulette> i mean, tinderbox will be red with that
<mertiki> asac : I modified the FETCHADDRESS in the rules file, is there some other bad things that I can fix into my package?
<asac> Ubulette: i think normal builds use default ... not all
<asac> Ubulette: thunderbird trunk should fail as it needs wallet
<asac> mertiki: please test if update-xpi works
<Ubulette> default means 2 ext, all is more than a dozen
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... doesn't matter ;)
<asac> default is what gets build on tinderbox most likely
<mertiki> asac : Ok, no problem, I just need to know how, sorry I'm new and I don't want to loose your time, I'll do what you ask me to do
<Ubulette> i mean, there's a lot to do :P
<asac> Ubulette: well ... lets see
<asac> its probably the same issue everywhere
<asac> so fix one ... fix all
<asac> (except the 2nd one i named)
<asac> mertiki: read above
<asac> mertiki: i told you how to test it
<asac> 22:50 < asac> ./debian/rules update-xpi
<mertiki> asac : Yeah, I just need to know how, just by typing ./rules update-xpi?
<mertiki> asac : Thanks
<asac> Ubulette: i think for 2nd we have to prebuild layout-debug before toolkit is build ... all other extensions should be build as usualy
<shirish> Ubulette: any idea when the downloading issue in ff-trunk will be taken care of?
<Ubulette> shirish, what issue ? i don't remember any around dling files
<shirish> Ubulette: I have never been able to download any files, let's say even .torrent files through ff-trunk
<Ubulette> hmm, I don't have a problem with that either
<Ubulette> maybe one of your addons
<mertiki> asac : Mmm, update-xpi doesn't work, and the problem is even present in the thunderbird-locales source file.. I think that it's just a little folder error
<mertiki> asac : the script downloads the xpi file successfully but don't update them
<shirish> Ubulette: nope, I disabled all of the addons, but I still can't download :(
<asac> mertiki: hmm
<mertiki> but the rules file seems to be designed to be run outside the debian folder
<asac> Ubulette: which extensions do build successfully?
<Ubulette> asac, all pref/*
<asac> ok
<mertiki> asac : there's a line in the rules file which refers to a non-existent file
<mertiki> asac : -mv -f $(CURDIR)/packages.list $(CURDIR)/packages.list.old
<mertiki> asac : this file doesn't even exist in the thunderbird locales source package
<asac> hmm
<asac> mertiki: did you take a look at the firefox-locales-all package?
<asac> mertiki: that one is most likely in the most decent state
<mertiki> asac : not yet, I'll look
<Ubulette> asac, I have an idea. gonna try it
<asac> Ubulette: what issue are you on?
<Ubulette> xul
<asac> yes 1 or 2 ?
<asac> (gkdebug?)
<Ubulette> 2
<asac> or wallet et al?
<asac> Ubulette: when is libxpcom.so build?
<asac> for me it doesn't exist after make in xpcom
* shirish out
<asac> Ubulette: the idea is to build it early in top level Makefile.in
<asac> howver for that to happen it has to build at all ... which it currently doesn't
<asac> so better concentrate on 1 :)
<mertiki> asac : the firefox rules file doesn't have a update-xpi option..
<mertiki> asac : I searched it and tried it but.. can't find it
<mertiki> asac : tested for mozilla-firefox-locale-all-2.0.0.1ubuntu
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<mertiki> asac : maybe you can look at this.. but I think that you'll not find any update-xpi in the rules file
<asac> mertiki: ok please upload a new version with the fixed FETCHADDRESS
<asac> and add that info to the bug
<asac> i will do it and upload
<asac> thanks
<mertiki> asac : thanks a lot for all your work
<asac> mertiki: yes ... drop info to bug when you uploaded a new revision
<asac> thanks
<mertiki> asac : I have a last question : When a package isn't accepted in repositories yet, do I have to change the ubuntu version number to upload it into REVU?
<Ubulette> asac, seems to work. i'm in cairo now
<mertiki> asac : I'll do it
<asac> Ubulette: please don't do too hacky things
<asac> since you don't tell what you do, i cannot tell if its good ;)
<asac> mertiki: i have no idea
<asac> mertiki: ask scottk or someone who is more used to revu
<mertiki> asac : Ok thanks
<asac> mertiki: i think you have to bump ubuntu revision
<asac> but not sure
<mertiki> asac : I'll ask my question on the #ubuntu-motu chan, they will probably know that
<Ubulette> asac, I think i did a (one) fix, not a hack.
<asac> Ubulette: so all extensions build now?
<Ubulette> seems so
<asac> ok great
<asac> what did you do?
<asac> Ubulette: kazehakase ... nsIPassword is somehow not installed ... any ideas?
<asac> ah right
<asac> thats wallet
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: so you have any patch i can use to build  wallet?
<Ubulette> my port of kazehakase is not complete
<asac> well ... for now it fails because of missing wallet extension in xulrunner
<Ubulette> i just ported files one by one and stopped at nsIPassword, then jumped to xul
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> there are probably many other things to port
<asac> what did you do to build all extensions?
<Ubulette> pushed
<Ubulette> rev14
<asac> Ubulette: that makes the whole build succeed?
<Ubulette> hmm. thought it did but not
<Ubulette> it jsut stopped
<asac> in extensions right?
<asac> for me libxpcom.so is not build at that point of time ... though it is in trunk -dev package
<Ubulette> no, same place but it built tons of stuff before
<asac> ok
<asac> i dropped it from libxul-config.mk
<asac> to get ahead
<asac> but extensions fails
<asac> xpcom not avail ... and i made it avail, but now symbols are missing
<asac> probably need to link against the static xpcom libs
<asac> but i doubt it
<asac> there must be something else
<asac> we need at least wallet i guess for kazehakase
<asac> but that fails
<asac> maybe needs to be ported
<Ubulette> hmm it seems almost complete
<TheMuso> asac: So is there anything I can do to get a ppc fix in somehow? I'd like to see this fixed soonish if possible.
<asac> TheMuso: which application?
<asac> (sorry, but i lost context)
<asac> ah you say for trunk?
<asac> granparadiso?
<TheMuso> asac: firefox3, well whatever. It needs fixing in trunk at least.
<asac> ok
<asac> you have a patch?
<asac> (i know you had  .... but i don't know where)
<TheMuso> No I don't have a patch yet, as we were trying to work out what the cleanest fix would be.
<asac> ah
<asac> yes
<asac> TheMuso: what file did we touch last?
<asac> Linux.mk ?
<asac> was that enough to build for you?
<TheMuso> asac: We didn't touch anything. I was experimenting to see where the best place would be to fix the problem. I thought that xpcom/reflect/xptcall/md/unix/Makefile.in was the best place to fix it.
<TheMuso> Linux.mk had nothing to do with it, and I haven't had a lok at it, but I will now.
<asac> well ... if its enough to fix there, then maybe use that
<asac> i have no idea if Linuxpowerpc64 could exist as well
<asac> maybe adapt the Makefile.in to match that as well
<asac> TheMuso: ^^
<asac> ifneq (,$(filter Linuxpowerpc,$(OS_ARCH)$(OS_TEST))
<asac> or something
<TheMuso> right
<asac> at best do a quilt patch which we can include in our branches then
<asac> but please test that the binaries actually work :)
<TheMuso> Sure.
<TheMuso> BTW there are only 2 Linux.mk files, and they appear to only be for parts of the code.
<mertiki> asac : Sorry for the time it took, I uploaded the new sunbird-locales and notified it in the launchpad bug
<asac> mertiki: thanks
<asac> mertiki: if you don't see it acked or uploaded within two days, bug me ;)
<asac> but since i set it to in progress and assigned to me i should remember
<TheMuso> asac: Ok, I think the affected Makefile.in is the best solution.
<mertiki> asac : Cool thanks!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-09
<mertiki> asac : I go now, but you can email me at any time if you need me to do something around that
<mertiki> @++
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 384154
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384154 in Layout "layout-debug component does not build" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384154
<Ubulette> asac, look at comment #5
<Ubulette> that guys said tested with layout-debug+enable-libxul
<Ubulette> i'm rebuilding with --enable-extensions=layout-debug
<asac> Ubulette: use default,layout-debug
<asac> not just layout-debug
<Ubulette> i'm just testing the build system, it's not for commit
<asac> Ubulette: it doesn't build that way
<asac> at least my guess
<asac> the point why it will fail is that the build is attempted before xpcom/stub is build
<asac> i don't see why that should work
<asac> Benjamin says "It looks like it lives outside of libxul, which means that
<asac> it needs to start using frozen linkage."
<asac> thats the right fix we need
<Ubulette> frozen linkage ?
<asac> Ubulette: ok i think the patch was incomplete
<Ubulette> asac, which one ?
<asac> Ubulette: isn't there a linker option that allows symbols to be present at runtime?
<asac> and not at build time?
<asac> (when producing shared libs)
<Ubulette> you mean -rpath ?
<asac> no  i mean i use nsIXPCOMSomething
<asac> but produce shared lib without -lxpcom
<asac> but it still works ;)
<Ubulette> lo
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> it seems wallet will be removed and replaced by satchel
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 304309
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 304309 in XP Apps "convert to satchel from wallet" [Enhancement,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304309
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 390025
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 390025 in XP Apps "Move to LoginManager and remove wallet from SeaMonkey" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390025
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 394502
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394502 in Build Config "make SeaMonkey build with libxul" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394502
<Bernardo> hi
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... otherwise is would suggest to build with default,wallet and make wallet a libxul component
<asac> we certainly don't want to make layout-debug a libxul component which would then be always enabled
<Ubulette> wallet is totally broken
<Ubulette> we never built it before in ff3
<Ubulette> (without libxul)
<Ubulette> so it's one more thing to port in kazehakase
<Ubulette> ie use the new password manager instead of depending on wallet from xul 1.8
<Bernardo> asac: if you want me to do some tests with knetworkmanager/ipw3945, I'm free right now
<Ubulette> asac, ..or we can open a moz bug for wallet and ask if wallet is still maintained or not
<Ubulette> asac, imho kazehakase should now use nsIPasswordManager instead of nsIPassword
<Ubulette> typeaheadfind is broken too
<Ubulette> make[6] : *** No rule to make target `-lgkgfx', needed by `libsuitetypeaheadfind.so'.  Stop.
<asac> Ubulette: isn't it nsIPassword elements you get from nsIPasswordManager?
<asac> Bernardo: Bernardo what does  modinfo ipw3945 | grep ^version: ... give you?
<asac> Ubulette: libsuitetypeaheadfind is probably for suite ... not for xulrunner et al
<Ubulette> it's part of 'all' dammit. they should test their stuff
<Bernardo> asac: got called, let me check now
<Bernardo> version:        1.2.2mp.ubuntu1
<Bernardo> btw, this one (updated a few hours ago and rebooted) connected to my fonera using wpa2 without problems, the previous one wouldn't connect
<asac> yep
<asac> ok thats good
<asac> can you test open network as well?
<asac> Bernardo: ^^^
<Bernardo> yes
<Bernardo> I have the open fonera network
<Bernardo> (daughter woke up, sorry for the delay)
<Bernardo> I also have a vodafone network nearby
<Bernardo> do you want me to test it now? I'll go offline for a couple minutes, even if it works
<Bernardo> asac: ^^^
<asac> Bernardo: yes ... please
<Bernardo> ok, brb
<Bernardo> ok,  it worked - but going back to wpa gave a error and killed network manager
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/688742
<Bernardo> "FON_AfonsoL" is the open network
<Bernardo> "Bernardo" is the wpa2 network
<Bernardo> asac: ^^^
<asac> Bernardo: strange crash ... haven't seen that before
<asac> Bernardo: anyway, next network manager upload should improve switching back and forth between wireless networks
<asac> Bernardo: its just important that the driver allows nm to connect at all for now
<Bernardo> When I restarted networkmanager it connected to the open network again
<Bernardo> and then when it finally populated the networks list I switched to the wpa2 one, and this time it didn't crash
<asac> yes ... but it should fail more or less often when switching networks
<asac> usually without a crash though
<Bernardo> should I try now with a hidden SSID for the wpa2 network, or that doesn't work yet?
<asac> i doubt it works ... but please try
<asac> can you try open net + hidden?
<Bernardo> That would be harder, but I think I can.
<asac> why harder?
<Bernardo> I have to restore wpa2 config before my daughter wants to see one of her videos on the living room media center... :)
<asac> ah
<asac> well test wpa2 then
<Bernardo> I'll test both, brb
<Bernardo> asac: as you said, switching networks is a bitch
<asac> yep ... fine. how about hidden`
<asac> ?
<Bernardo> I don't know, I think the router crashed
<Bernardo> sorry for the delay
<Bernardo> the router web interface has hung on the wireless basic page, it seems
<Bernardo> I'll have to check from another machine if the ssid is being shown
* Bernardo finds swiftweasel crashed too
<Bernardo> ok, have to reset the router (wrt54gl)
<Bernardo> ok, when the router crashed it didn't change the ssid broadcast
<Bernardo> going to test it now
<Bernardo> the connection didn't drop completely during the change of broadcast enabled to disabled, I'm now going to try "reconnecting"  to the network
<asac> Bernardo: restart NetworkManager at best
<Ubulette> asac, only xml-rpc venkman inspector irc gnomevfs cview tasks reporter python/xpcom could be built
<Ubulette> asac, I had to drop: wallet layout-debug help sroaming typeaheadfind datetime finger sql xforms schema-validation python/dom
<asac> Ubulette: thats fine imo
<asac> Ubulette: we should add wallet ... and do the same that was done for layout-debug
<asac> e.g. maybe it a libxul component
<asac> there is just two much string api stuff to migrate imo
<asac> s/maybe/make/
<Ubulette> eh? i didn't touch layout-debug, i dropped it
<asac> Ubulette: i got it working
<asac> its all done ... except one tiny thing ... the Makefile.in need FORCE_STATIC_LIB=1
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> however we cannot use it
<asac> but we should use the same for wallet to get kazehakase going
<asac> (we cannot use it because nobody wants layout-debug to be always installed)
<Ubulette> i'd prefer kazehakase not to use wallet as upstream will drop it soon. no need to waste time on this
<asac> fine ... if you know how to read the password entries out of passwordmanager without that class ... go ahead ;)
<asac> whats your idea?
<Ubulette> ..same for you, if you know how to fix wallet, go ahead ;)
<asac> Ubulette: anyway I agree that for now we should just build all extensions that are usable/buildable
<asac> Ubulette: i said how ;)
<asac> Ubulette: build it as internal xul lib
<asac> you remembe the bug you had for layout-debug?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> the patch is exactly the same
<asac> just replace the layout-debug with wallet
<asac> then add FORCE_STATIC_LIB = 1 in Makefile.in of wallet
<asac> so it will get linked into libxul and can access hidden symbols
<asac> Ubulette: but i can do it
<asac> (try i mean :))
<asac> Ubulette: if you add FORCE_STATIC_LIB = 1 to the layout-debug Makefile.in it will just build
<Ubulette> for now, i'm fixing the dev branch to build the list i've mentionned above
<asac> ok
<asac> thats good
<asac> have you pushed something i should work against?
<Ubulette> i need to install python properly
<Ubulette> not yet
<asac> if you push, can you push same changelog date? so i don't need update my orig?
<Ubulette> i didn't bump since yesterday
<asac> Ubulette: python xpcom is more or less abandoned upstream (in case you care) :)
<asac> but we probably want it anyway
<Ubulette> someone asked for it yesterday
<asac> i know :(
<asac> Ubulette: you will need a patch for python 2.5 i guess
<asac> Ubulette: i have submitted it upstream ... guess it hasn't been applied yet - because of reasons above :)
<Ubulette> i'm not familiar with python..
<asac> no ... the python api has changed
<asac> so it fails to build against python 2.5 api
<asac> while i works with python 2.4
<asac> wait a sec
<Ubulette> could you take care of that ?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386610
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386610 in XPCOM "pyxpcom fails to build against python 2.5 (api changed)" [Normal,Assigned] 
<Ubulette> i mean, xul built with python/xpcom, now we need to install that
<asac> oh ... i should update that patch ;)
<asac> it built?
<asac> strange
<asac> maybe python api was fixed then ;)
<Ubulette> let me put dev in shape then try it :)
<asac> Ubulette: take a look what files are separated by mike in xulrunner
<asac> its just libpython-xpcom.so and .xpt file most likely
<Ubulette> I read http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xulrunner/xulrunner_1.8.1.4-2ubuntu3.diff.gz
<asac> which needs to go to a separate package
<Ubulette> it's a mess
<Ubulette> I'd prefer you doing the python stuff completely as you seems familiar with it already ;)
<asac> well familiar is something else :) ... but i can give it a try
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> i'll uncommit the last change 2 broken commits
<Ubulette> and redo 1
<asac> whatever you want ... haven't updated branch in last 2 days or so
<asac> let me know when i shall pull
<Ubulette> i'll redo rev13
<asac> i'll be off again
<asac> actually i wanted to not be online at all this weekend
<asac> haven't even checked my mail for last 2 days ;)
<asac> will look in this channel though ;)
<Ubulette> asac, pushed
<Ubulette> you should see rev13 at the top
<asac> $(DEB_SRCDIR)/_tests
<asac> i think we should --disable-tests
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> this should be fixed upstream using the proper $GARBAGE
<asac> GARBAGE_DIRS
<Ubulette> both
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> there are some files too
<asac> you sure GARBAGE_DIRS doesn't remove recursively?
<asac> (i am not ... but should be easy to figure out)
<Ubulette> it does, but look at the rule, it drops links (to .cpp) and .pyc
<Ubulette> + too
<asac> -rm -rf $(ALL_TRASH_DIRS)
<asac> yes ...
<asac> those are a different thing ... agreed
<asac> though pyc should probably be cleaned in some generic clean rule
<asac> e.g. auto garbage ;)
<asac> like .o et al
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> the links are ugly ;)
<Ubulette> i got lazy, it could be cleaned with a proper patch later
<Ubulette> in fact, i was tired to see dpkg-buildpackage failing because of this
<asac> Ubulette: i think _OBJS in rules.mk
<asac> should be extended
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> (i'll auto-deco soon... damn dyn ip)
<Bernardo> asac: total disaster
<Bernardo> asac: only managed to connect after showing essid again and rebooting
<Bernardo> also found out that 8139too is broken for my laptop - couldn't use ethernet to connect
<Bernardo> the media detection is broken, doesn detect that I connect a cable to the ethernet port
<Bernardo> I don't know which update broke it, as I haven't used it for a while
<Bernardo> brb
<asac> Ubulette: btw, xul ftb as expected because of change python api
<asac> you probably have tweaked your alternatives or only have python 2.4
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/196412
<Ubulette> asac, i only have 2.5 in that chroot
<Ubulette> 2.5.1-5ubuntu1
<Ubulette> nothing at all for 2.4
<asac> no idea then ... the code should definitly fail to build ... look at the error
<asac> only thing i could imagine is some CXXFLAGS tweakage ... like non-fatal-warnings ;)
<Ubulette> asac, btw, mxr means mozilla cross reference
<Ubulette> asac, that nsIPassword is a trick. It's indeed in wallet but they duplicated it in embedding/browser/gtk/src
<Ubulette> so wallet is not needed anymore
<shirish> hi all, anything new cooking?
<Ubulette> a xul with more extensions by default
<Ubulette> no progress with kazehakase wilth xul 1.9. code is for 1.8
<shirish> Ubulette: ok cool
<shirish> :(
<shirish> Ubulette: btw I have been reading quite a bit about larry today :)
<Ubulette> larry ?
<shirish> Ubulette: larry- the security UI thing
<shirish> Ubulette: look at left of the address bar, there is a rectangular box, go to any site, click on that box, what does it show?
<shirish> the guy in the hat, he's lovingly called larry by the guys at mozilla
<Ubulette> you mean the popup with the cop that landed a few days ago ?
<shirish> Ubulette: yup, the cop, he's known as larry ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> url ?
<shirish> oh ok hang on.
<shirish> http://blog.johnath.com/index.php/2007/06/04/will-firefox-have-a-green-bar/
<shirish> actually this is the most recent one, there are couple of others which describe the idea in the 1st place.
<Ubulette> thx
<shirish> Ubulette: nothing to thank about, we just help out in understanding things
<shirish> Ubulette: anything new on your side that you've been reading (anything interesting)?
<Ubulette> http://web.glandium.org/blog/?p=161
<Ubulette> javascript performance compared
<shirish> Ubulette: GDKWebkit this is a new browser or what?
<Ubulette> http://web.glandium.org/blog/?p=157
<shirish> Ubulette: do I have to do anything for the xul with more extensions or just do my everyday thing?
<Ubulette> it's not in yet. I've hold my bot for today as I was still working on that.
<Ubulette> btw, i don't know if there's be something visible
<Ubulette> s/s/ll/
<shirish> Ubulette: doesn't really matter, its just to know if I'm doing things right
<Ubulette> should be in my repo in about 1h
<shirish> Ubulette: btw this webkit seems to be gtk based, which means another browser in GNOME, XFCE universe.
<Ubulette> well, i don't know if i'll work on it or not. mike (debian) modified too many things, as usual
<Ubulette> i mean, for my taste
<shirish> Ubulette: hmm... is this the same as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webkit ?
<shirish> ok, this probably is targetted more towards the mobile stuff I guess
<shirish> anyway, a new browser is always welcomed no matter what ;)
<Ubulette> http://webkit.org/projects/goals.html
<shirish> ok so its like what a library is to an app.
<fuoco> hi
<fuoco> TheMuso: if you are here, i was told in the forums that you have a fix for powerpc build of granparadiso?
<fuoco> by Ubulette :)
<Ubulette> :)
<fuoco> by the way does the trunk build? (minefield)
<Ubulette> fuoco, as i said, we'll do our best to push it for a8
<Ubulette> no, same issue
<fuoco> i see
<Ubulette> a8 is expected this week
<Ubulette> iirc
<shirish> yes, it is :)
<Ubulette> fuoco, we could have done that a while ago but none of the active maintainers have access to a ppc box
<Ubulette> and the new ppa is only i386 and amd64
<fuoco> by the way does totem plugin work ok on granparadiso?
<Ubulette> gutsy's one, no
<Ubulette> i fixed it
<Ubulette> patch is in launchpad
<Ubulette> bug 131658
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131658 in totem "[gutsy]  totem browser-plugin makes firefox-granparadiso crash" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131658
<Ubulette> i've been running that patch myself for more than a month, no problem
<Ubulette> shirish, do you use my totem ?
<shirish> Ubulette: not yet unfortunately
<shirish> Ubulette: anything new in it?
<Ubulette> well, it's HEAD
<Ubulette> like everything else
<Ubulette> so whatever is new upstream, you have it :)
<shirish> true, let today's big list of updates be done then might do it
<fuoco> what about gnash?
<Ubulette> no idea
<shirish> a m8 after my heart
<shirish> Ubulette: you should think about having gnash sometime in your repository too ;)
<Ubulette> what's their vcs ?
<shirish> Ubulette: hang on, will find out
<shirish> Ubulette: cvs just like mozilla
<shirish> ;)
<Ubulette> ok. i'll have a look when i have time
<shirish> "export CVS_RSH="ssh" cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/gnash co gnash"
<Ubulette> shirish, do you use my gstreamer ?
<shirish> Ubulette: not yet, all that I have yet to download, how would I do those? both gstreamer as well as totem?
<shirish> Ubulette: also are they good on ff 2.0 series or just with ff 3.x series?
<Ubulette> add the corresponding mini repo
<Ubulette> as far as i know, yes
<Ubulette> ff2/ff3/rhythmbox/totem are all happy with my gst
<Ubulette> well, ff2/ff3 has nothing to do with gst directly ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: hmm... cool, other than rhythmbox which I hate, I like exaile better & compile it myself everyday
<shirish> ;)
<shirish> ok will be out your hair for sometime, gotta sleep its already hovering the 3 a.m. mark here.
<shirish> Ubulette: take care, would try the other things tomorrow for sure :)
* shirish out
<TheMuso> Ubulette, asac, I have a working patch, which works with the latest gran-paradiso source in gutsy. Just doing a test build, and will ensure the browser works, but should be able to put the patch somewhere in a few hours. Whats the easiest way for me to get it to you?
<asac> TheMuso: either submit a patch suitable for debian/patches, a debdiff or push up a bzr branch that we should merge from.
<TheMuso> asac: Its a patch that goes in debian/patches.
<TheMuso> well thats how I have it working here, patching against alpha7.
<Ubulette> TheMuso, show me, i'll merge in into trunk now so when a8 is out, i'll (back)port it automatically
<Ubulette> asac, don't you also have a gcc bump patch for lpia ?
<TheMuso> Ubulette: Ok hang on a sec. I don't want to declare it as final yet, but since its only a patch against the build infrastructure, there shouldn't be a problem
<asac> Ubulette: not yet done for trunk ... but its basically the same
<Ubulette> asac, ok, i'll have a look myself then
<TheMuso> ?c
<asac> its just VISIBILITY_FLAGS="-fvisibility=hidden" ... even though the pragma push testcase does succeed
<asac> Ubulette: you will see once you look at that patch
<asac>          if test "$ac_cv_have_visibility_builtin_bug" = "no" -a \
<asac>                  "$ac_cv_have_visibility_class_bug" = "no"; then
<asac> -          VISIBILITY_FLAGS='-I$(DIST)/include/system_wrappers -include $(topsrcdir)/config/gcc_hidden.h'
<asac> -          WRAP_SYSTEM_INCLUDES=1
<asac> +          VISIBILITY_FLAGS='-fvisibility=hidden'
<asac>          else
<asac>            VISIBILITY_FLAGS='-fvisibility=hidden'
<asac> configure.in that is
<TheMuso> Ubulette: http://www.themuso.id.au/ubuntu/xptcall-powerpc-fix.patch
<TheMuso> That patch ensures that if powerpc64 is being used, it will still be identifiable, however I have no ppc64 hardware/other distro to verify with, so can't be 100% sure on that.
<Ubulette> TheMuso, why two nested tests ?
<asac> TheMuso: why not ifneq (,$(findstring Linuxpowerpc,$(OS_TEST)))
<asac> ?
<asac> of course $(OS_ARCH)$(OS_TEST)
<TheMuso> Ubulette: I copied what is done for the sparc detection code.
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll rework it.
<Ubulette> don't worry, i can do it
<TheMuso> ok thanks
<Ubulette> hmm, i even think we should keep the existing test.. ie allows both Linuxppc and Linuxpowerpcc so it doesn't break what's already working
<TheMuso> fair enough
<asac> Ubulette: he?
<Ubulette> ifneq (,$(filter Linuxppc Linuxpowerpc,$(OS_ARCH)$(OS_TEST)))
<asac> Ubulette: you know the reason why this breaks now?
<asac> Ubulette: they have changed how OS_TEST is detected
<Ubulette> supposing the upstream code works for some ppc, i'd like to keep that too
<asac> there shouldn't be a ppc case anymore ... at least i hope ;)
<asac> Ubulette: ?
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> whats the difference in your eyes from ppc to powerpc?
<TheMuso> asac: We don't know how other distros have their build target set. It could be ppc-linux-gnu for all we know.
<TheMuso> Or, powerpc64-linux.gnu, or ppc64-linux-gnu...
<TheMuso> s/./-/
<asac> TheMuso: the old OS_TEST was uname -m
<asac> what is it now?
<asac> why would that be different for other distributions?
<Ubulette> asac, look at bsd: ifneq (,$(filter NetBSDmacppc NetBSDbebox NetBSDofppc NetBSDprep NetBSDamigappc,$(OS_ARCH)$(OS_TEST)))
<Ubulette> why is ifneq (,$(filter Linuxppc Linuxpowerpc,$(OS_ARCH)$(OS_TEST))) not good enough
<asac> well ... thats not linux ;)
<Ubulette> yea
<asac> why not ifneq (,$(filter Linuxfun1 Linuxfun2 Linuxppc Linuxpowerpc,$(OS_ARCH)$(OS_TEST))) ?
<TheMuso> asac: powerpc is determined from the build target that gcc uses, in our case its powerpc-linux-gnu. I386 has i386-linux-gnu, etc.
<asac> yes right ... isn't that upstream gcc behaviour?
<asac> if it is, then we just need Linuxpowerpc ;)
<TheMuso> I _think_ you can possibly change that when bootstrapping... Gentoo allows such a thing I think...
<asac> yes, but thats nothing you can cover ... they probably change it to fun1
<TheMuso> But I don't know enough about it to be sure.
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> asac, what the problem of keeping the moz test and just add ours ?
<asac> because its an upstream bug we should fix and submit at some point?
<Ubulette> i assume their tinderbox would be red if the moz test was obsolete for their ppc box
<asac> if powerpc is ubuntu specific then that should be investigated
<Ubulette> though i don't know
<asac> i think its pretty safe to say its an upstream bug
<asac> they don't have that many powerpc users building trunk ;)
<TheMuso> Let me grab a gentoo stage1 tarball for ppc. I'll see what its target is set to.
<Ubulette> TheMuso, do you want you real name + email in commit logs ?
<Ubulette> your
<TheMuso> Ubulette: Luke Yelavich
<TheMuso> Ubulette: themuso@ubuntu.com
<TheMuso> will do
<Ubulette> ok
<TheMuso> thanks
<Ubulette> pushed in xul .dev (rev 14)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-01
<fta_> no idea. why doing backports at all ? to avoid security patches ?
<asac> i dont think that security patches are less work.
<asac> actually i'd use backports and security releases as a synomym here
<asac> but yeah. when we do something we want to do it more in a security upload way
<fta_> who is taking care of all security updates in universe -1, -2, .. ?
<asac> is there anyone?
<fta_> so if there's none, why should we ?
<fta_> except for be nice as you said
<asac> thats the question ;)
<fta_> being
<asac> but i am not sure ... if we should follow that path
<asac> also at least browsers are the most exposed thing on the system
<asac> so security threads are really important for all the users
<asac> fta_: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<asac> thats the list of security advisories
<asac> so most likely in universe the proportion is quite similar
<asac> which means that we would be responsible for half of the packages that need security updates
<asac> s/half of the packages/half of the uploads/
<asac> of course the number is a bit high
<asac> just to show the point
<fta_> we need a bigger team then. people willing to do old stuff :P
<asac> yes. i just want to raise awareness that we are also talking about old stuff when talking about new ;)
<asac> ok ...i think security backports are done (well, beta channel state :) ... http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mozilla-security/1.8.1.17/
<fta> you still have a bunch of in progress in bug 218534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218534 in xulrunner "[Needs Packaging] JavaScript vulnerability in Firefox/Thunderbird/SeaMonkey/Xulrunner before 2.0.0.14/1.1.10/1.8.1.14" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218534
<asac> i ment backports -> patches ;) ... not packages. but you are right. those should be not forgotten again this time
<asac> seamonkey and xulrunner that is
<Jazzva> asac, bug 250769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250769 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox opens new popup window when leaving any page with swfdec content" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250769
<Jazzva> seems like it's not nspluginwrapper-related bug... (the problem with npviewer popping up)
<gnomefreak> well it seems to be my gpg key set up
<gnomefreak> !info gnupg-agent hardy
<ubottu> gnupg-agent (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - password agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (hardy), package size 252 kB, installed size 564 kB
<gnomefreak> !info gnupg-agent intrepid
<ubottu> gnupg-agent (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - password agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.9-2 (intrepid), package size 281 kB, installed size 628 kB
<gnomefreak> ok i need someone to send me an encryped email to johnvivirito@gmail.com
<asac> gnomefreak: key id?
<gnomefreak> 0x764D5E13
<asac> gnomefreak: you should add that mail to the IDs of that key too
<asac> anyway. send
<gnomefreak> asac: can firefox use libgcc1 instead of libstdc6++
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> err those are no replacements
<gnomefreak> asac: thats what i thought but needed to make sure
<gnomefreak> gnupg-agent needs to get fixed
<gnomefreak> btw today is a holiday in US so people may or may not show up. im here for a little while heavily testing firegpg so far all works well but only without gnupg-agent
<gnomefreak> asac: i send you email to test sending some more this would be 4th email sent using firegpg
 * gnomefreak loves when things work :)
<gnomefreak> however you have to have gnupg-agent disabled/removed since there is a bug with passwords+gnupg-agent
<gnomefreak> filed bug already
<asac> gnomefreak: havent got any mail from you
<gnomefreak> sent it to your ubuntu.com address :(
<asac> gnomefreak: never send with HTML
<asac> that goes to /dev/null
<asac> most likely you did through gmail
<gnomefreak> ah i might have but didnt see option to toggle but let me see if its in firegpg preferences
<gnomefreak> there is no way to change it and i didnt see any in gmail interface
<asac> ok your mail is in the spam folder
<asac> appears to be encrypted ... but strange format ;)
<asac> e.g. inline encryption
<asac> but should be fine
<gnomefreak> im going through gmail settings and i think i found a way to use UTF-8 instead of html but it just says "default" "gmail will decide the best format to use"
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. i think gmail is hard about keeping your mail in html
<gnomefreak> yeah from what i see it is
<gnomefreak> but it works and that makes me happy ;)
<gnomefreak> well i updated my bug on gnupg-agent so maybe someone will look at it since as of now noone has
<gnomefreak> asac: from what ive seen its safe to push to intrepid the only thing that causes it to not work right seems to be gnupg-agent however it works without it and with it disabled
 * gnomefreak not sure what else to test on it but sending=signed, encrypted adn decrypt works and it adds all the buttons  that it should in gmail (i dont have any email other than gmail at this time
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna go back to sleep its been a very long morning
<gnomefreak> works with 3.1 too :)
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a while
<XioNoX> hi !
<gandi> heya!
<gandi> XioNoX: howdy?
<XioNoX> gandi,  ?
<gandi> XioNoX: how do you do?
<XioNoX> Fine
<XioNoX> I've finish my first school day
<XioNoX> but I have a crappy wifi connexion :(
<gandi> hah
<gandi> I just landed in Victoria
<gandi> :)
<XioNoX> gandi, and you ? what about canada ?
<gandi> landed yesterday
<XioNoX> ok
<gandi> going to look for an apartment today
<XioNoX> nice
<asac> gandi: movin?
<gandi> and invade my new school
<gandi> asac: yea, I'm on the exchange in Victoria right now :)
<asac> ah ... ok university? what city?
<asac> cool cool
<asac> unfortunatly the winter will come any time soon :)
<XioNoX> Lannion :D
<asac> sorry for that ;)
<gandi> asac: I hate you now
<fta_> XioNoX, you're in Lannion or in Rennes ?
<gandi> who cares? I hate him now!
<asac> gandi: what did i do?
<asac> ;)
<asac> winter can be great ;)
<gandi> asac: reminded me about the upcoming winter :D
<gandi> it's pretty worm here right now
<asac> well. at least in hamburg we hardy ever had a real winter. so i would like the experience
<asac> but i guess one winter would be enough :)
<armin76> anyone knows if there's a way in the livecd to not load a module?
<armin76> asac: ^
<asac> armin76: there probably is :)
<asac> but i dont know how :(
<armin76> pfff, bad dev :P
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906897
<Volans> ah ecco
<alefteris> hi, what is the name of the .deb that includes the localization (translations) for firefox 3?
 * Volans ops... wrong channel, sorry :)
<fta> alefteris, language-pack-fr-base
<fta> language-pack-fr-base: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com
<alefteris> fta, looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/language-pack-fr-base/filelist, there is no files for firefox
<alefteris> how can i find the package that this extension gets installed with?
<fta> hmm, hold on
<fta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=fr.jar&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<fta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/language-pack-gnome-fr-base/filelist
<alefteris> fta, aha thanks. I have this package installed, put the extension files are not there, that is weird, i should try reinstalling it
<fta> is /usr/lib/firefox-addons empty ?
<alefteris> fta, it contains only the en extensions
<fta> try a --reinstall of language-pack-gnome-fr-base then
<alefteris> fta, i reinstalled the package, but the files do not appear yet. tha package manager says that "Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended". but the files should have been copied in their position right?
<fta> righy
<fta> right
<fta> do you have the right deb ? 1:8.04+20080415 ?
<fta> hm, indeed, i don't see it in the deb
<fta> alefteris, oh, it's in language-pack-fr
<alefteris> fta, yes, i have tha right version, i downloaded manualy the deb, extracted and copied over the extension files
<alefteris> I know, is bad :)
<fta> try with language-pack-fr, i just tested on hardy, it's in there
<alefteris> I restarted firefox and in the addon window the extension has ver. numb 3.0b5 and it says it is not compatible with 3.0.1
<alefteris> blody hell, i should have copied tha files from updates :/
<fta> try apt-get install --reinstall language-pack-fr
<fta> $ grep em:version=  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com/install.rdf
<fta>                em:version="3.0.1"
<alefteris> fta, yea!! worked
<fta> great
<alefteris> fta, i think the problem was that the extensions where in gnome-base at some version and then moved to language-pack-el-base at some later stage.
<alefteris> is that right?
<fta> something like that yes, it was a hot topic last year. in intrepid, it moved again
<alefteris> fta, where to this time?
<fta> language-pack-fr-base apparently
<alefteris> going back and forth..
<fta> should be transparent
<alefteris> fta, thanks a lot for your help :)
<alefteris> fta, do you know if there is any progress with the spellchecking dict, consolidation?
<fta> i'm not working on that, sorry.
<fta> but for firefox, it should be working just fine
<alefteris> fta, firefox still has hunspell embeded, yes? I thing there was a plan to plit it out
<alefteris> like the guys from fedora did
<fta> split it out from what ?
<alefteris> from firefox source code
<fta> we use the system one
<alefteris> curently it has a version of hunspell integraded, which is a bad thing
<fta> as i said, we don't use it, we use the one installed on the system
<alefteris> fta, are you sure? I dont see any depentensy of firefox for hunspell
<fta> lsof -p 18663| grep spell
<fta> firefox-3 18663  fta  mem    REG        8,1   204416   541758 /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.1.so.0.0.0
<alefteris> fta, you are right, but firefox still can't take advantage of the system installed hunsell dictionaries
<fta> it should as /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.*/dictionaries is a link to /usr/share/myspell/dicts/
<fta> hm, right, i have more dicts installed than i can see in ff
<alefteris> yeap, you have to install an extension from mozilla addons to get spellingchecking in another language
<alefteris> the blueprint is at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/consolidate-spell-checkers
<alefteris> it says beta, but dont know if there is going to be in intrepid
<asac> alefteris: you probably need hardy-updates enabled
<asac> the latest langpacks are in language-pack-fr
<asac> but those are only in hardy-updates
<alefteris> asac, i have them enebled, I dont know what happened with the particular package
<asac> alefteris: then reinstall the language-pack-fr and language-pack-fr-base
<asac> as well
<alefteris> asac, I did that and solved the problem :)
<alefteris> when i reinstalled language-pack-fr
<alefteris> -el actually
<asac> alefteris: makes sense
<fta> damn, valgrind is crashing
<fta> gdb too
<fta> does glib has something to print the stack ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-02
<Venus_Mars> Has anyone before played with nsIProcess?
<asac> fta: you can look in NM which dumps the stack somehow
<fta> asac, i did it with glibc
<fta> it's not to the level of gdb but it was good enough
<fta> http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2008-09-01-n47.html
<fta> http://ejohn.org/blog/google-chrome-process-manager/
<asac> fta: ok i pushed the webbrowser thing and will plumber a build3 release on top now
<asac> or are we at build4 already?
<asac> fta: ok sispoty gave you a +1 as well
<asac> so i think you there is only one left from the council. not sure if he is on holiday or something
<asac> fta: did you answer sispoty's last question?
<asac> mozilla bug 120380
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 120380 in File Handling "needsterminal flag in mailcap must be respected" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120380
<amitk> bug 262693 is causing firefox to shutdown. I guess I'll just turn off flash.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262693 in flashplugin-nonfree "Flash not working: Intrepid, 2.6.27, FF3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262693
<asac> amitk: is that amd?
<gnomefreak> asac: do you want me to push changes in XPI.TEMPLATE to MT branch?
<amitk> asac: no, it is intel core 2 duo, running 64-bit ubuntu intrepid
<asac> gnomefreak: at best push to your area and request merge so i can take alook
<asac> amitk: well ... thats amd technically ;)
<amitk> asac: aah, amd64 you mean. Yes :)
<gnomefreak> ok already pushed to my branch but only change was update to Standard version in control file
<asac> i am not that deep in the food chain that i would care about actual processor models ;)
<asac> amitk: does downgrading to nspluginwrapper 0.9x* help?
<gnomefreak> asac: Dependent Branch would be mine right?
<asac> gnomefreak: you push to your branch
<asac> and then request merge
<asac> give it a try :)
<gnomefreak> asac: it was the merge question but it errored so i changed it
<gnomefreak> merge needs to be reviewed
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets see if i get a mail ;)
<amitk> asac: downgrading to nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.5-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb fixes the problem
<asac> amitk: did you need to --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> ?
<amitk> asac: no. Just installed nspluginwrapper and restarted firefox
<asac> fta: can you please release mozilla-devscripts 0.10
<asac> i need that for this upload now
<armin76> lies
<fta2> asac, ok, i will delay my changes then
<gnomefreak> where in gconf is the system beep setting?
<asac> fta2: please close the changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure
<asac> gnomefreak: search for "bell" in gconf-editor might give you some keys
<gnomefreak> mybe i can get to it through control center
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks ill try it
<fta2> asac, done
<fta2> #172
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks it worked so im guessing its still broken
<gnomefreak> can someone use the name gnomefreak i need to find out if i fixed the system beep
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak,
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<gnomefreak> it works ;)
<gnomefreak> thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, wd :) np.
 * Kamping_Kaiser goes to sleep now ;)
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: good night
<asac> gnomefreak: beep ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> pitti blacklisted it
<asac> blacklisted what?
<gnomefreak> asac: snd_pcsp module
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> due to vmware users
<gnomefreak> is what i got out of the bug report
<asac> Jazzva: i think i fixed a bunch of amd64 issues in nsplutinwrapper upload (and push to ~ubuntu-dev) i just did
<asac> at lesat windowless flash shouldnt crash ffox anymore
<Jazzva> asac, cool :D
<Jazzva> what was the problem?
<asac> Jazzva: look at the branch
<Jazzva> k
<asac> the visual id patch was required to fix the crash
<asac> the others i just robbed from fedora
<asac> not sure what they are about :)
<asac> well. .. i think one takes care that if nplugin.viewer crashes, that it gets restarted
<asac> the other i cant remember ... but appeared to make a bit sense
<Jazzva> mhm, I see...
<Jazzva> nice :). I'll check it out later
<Jazzva> right now, I'm fighting with my threads and IO :)
<asac> Jazzva: you should have done that without threads ;)
<asac> using nio :)
<Jazzva> I don't think I can do that :)
<asac> at least that forces one to think before developing
<Jazzva> Threads + sockets and RMI for communication
<asac> and thus removes issues later on ... that you usually get when using multiple threads
<asac> RMI ;)
<asac> well ... RMI should be transparent
<asac> to threading
<Jazzva> right...
<Jazzva> One part of the program is using it... and that works pretty nice
<asac> for sockets you use nio and then you dont need listener threads and such anymore
<fta2> asac, if ff3.1 is not entering universe, there's no point for me to stick to a2, right ?
<Jazzva> asac, I'll read on that tomorrow... right now it's too late to switch. I should make it work by tonight :)
<asac> fta2: i'd say if we reach beta we might consider to upload it ... otherwise if we manage to do the qt split
<asac> fta2: so when you dont think that qt split is reasonable to do now on a2, go ahead
<asac> (my opinion)
<fta2> ok, i'll move forward then
<asac> fta2: how sure are you that we are moving in b1 direction?
<asac> is it official that there wont be a3?
<asac> (wonder since you used ~b1~hg)
<fta2> they bumped trunk to b1pre just after a2
<asac> lets hope they stick to it ;)
<asac> well ... otherwise we can just stay with b1~hg for a3 release ;)
<fta2> it's not me, my script takes what is in the sources
<asac> kk
<asac> pfft. firefox build will probably take the whole day ;)
<fta2> ?
<Volans> Hi asac, sorry for the stupid question, FF3 final will be available on gutsy in some official archive?
<asac> Volans: i am currently trying to figure tha tout
<Volans> oh good, and it will be in -updates or -backports ?
<asac> -backports would be my bet
<Volans> ok, thanks :)
<asac> Volans: i am trying to get input from jdong who previously did the backports and appears to be back from busy now
<jcastro> asac: so when people inevitably ask about google chrome packaging -- would this be something you guys would be interested in doing?
<jcastro> or should I just point people to create a chrome team?
<asac> jcastro: i dont understand what google crhome packaging is ;)
<jcastro> asac: google is launching a new oss browser based on webkit
<jcastro> and when people start asking about it I would like for us to have some kind of idea what we're going to do
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah. send them here.
<jcastro> like, would the webkit team handle it, or you guys?
<asac> webkit team?
<jcastro> there's a webkit team on lp
<fta2> jcastro, i'm interested but afaik, there's no public code yet, right ?
<asac> jcastro: url?
<jcastro> http://launchpad.net/~webkit-team
<fta2> jcastro, and it seems we are having a problem to add new packages in universe..
<jcastro> fta2: yeah, apparently the windows port gets released today with linux forthcoming. I don't know if/when the code will be available
<jcastro> I was just thinking it might be a good idea to figure out what we're going to do.
<jcastro> and if maybe I should ping google for some info to make it easier for us to throw it up someplace.
<asac> jcastro: i have no clue what the team mission of them is
<asac> jcastro: if they want to do ubuntu work we can certainly entangle
<jcastro> asac: ah, so wait, you don't know the webkit team guys then?
<jcastro> that seems wrong
<asac> jcastro: getting some info from google would be great
<jcastro> I will send him a mail to come hang out
<jcastro> and then ask google if they want to help
<jcastro> it would be cool if we could have it in a ppa for their launch or something
<fta2> jcastro, i will probably work on it at some point (i'm busy with work)
<jcastro> fta2: well, at the very least if it's in the team ppa we could spread the load.
<Volans> jcastro: I know that today only the Windows version will be released and atm there are no timeline for the linux and mac versions
<jcastro> Volans: right, but that doesn't mean we can't get our stuff in order in preperation
<Volans> and iirc Google use a sort of Ubuntu derivative internally so I think that for the Linux version they are surely interested to package it (if they don't have already done it)
<jcastro> at the very least we can tell people to help out the team instead of having 30 individual people shoving it into PPAs or whatever
<Volans> sure, look always ahead ;)
<fta2> jcastro, ppa is not a problem, but it seems i will not go further, all my work seems stuck at the ppa level :(
<asac> fta2: which is better then without PPA :-D
<asac> just kidding
<asac> fta2: seriously i really hope your application will soon be ackknowledged
<jcastro> plus it's past feature freeze anyway, so it's PPA time!
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> did it not get approved yet?
<asac> nope
<jcastro> dang
<jcastro> let me ask daniel what's up with that
<asac> motu council has reached a stale
<asac> jcastro: not in fta's application, but emmet retracted from voting :)
<asac> until MOTUs figure out what they want :)
<asac> i think kirkland's application caused this and now things move slowly
<jcastro> oh boy
<jcastro> ok daniel is going to ping them again
<fta2> even without that, it seems we have a problem here too. our recent "discussion" about ff3.1 proved it, and also the fact that nothing is moving on songbird or flock, i doubt google-browser will be better treated.
<asac> fta2: google browser most likely wont introduce a new copy of xulrunner code
<asac> and btw, i am reconsidering if we should really hold them back because of that
<asac> they wont be able to enter main, but maybe allowing them into universe be ok
<asac> fta2: but still i dont see what the recent ff3.1 discussion proved
<sebner> asac: is ff 3.0.2 already official?
<asac> i just gave my opinion that we should at least try to consider that pushing things to universe also requires long term maintenance ... which we cannot provide for so many mozilla apps easily
<fta2> i took that as a definitive no-go
<asac> fta2: well. i wanted to raise awareness that i wont feel gooda bout new mozillas that will never get security stability upgrades
<asac> unless we sort out what we want.
<asac> for instance, can we provide security for 9 month in universe would be a good improvement
<Volans> IMHO google chrome is not related with mozilla stuffs, it is webkit (and not gecko) based and not related with mozilla itself
<asac> the interest in backports goes down after next release is out, so maybe providing support for universe for 9 month would cover most
<asac> sebner: no. thats build3
<sebner> asac: 3.0.2+build3
<sebner> not 3.0.1+build3?!
<asac> yes
<gandi> heya
<asac> hi gandi
<sebner> asac: /me is confused O_o
<asac> sebner: about what?
<asac> its a beta-channel build ... aka Release Candidate
<sebner> asac: 3.0.2 rc?
<asac> this will dwell in QA for a week or so and if no regressions pop up it becomes final
<asac> sebner: yes. except that i dont call it rc, because those are builds that are just released as final when there is no problem and i dont want to reupload to make the package version fix
<sebner> asac: /me = n00b. Didn't know that ;) Thx for the info \o/
<asac> jcastro: is anything accessible anywhere yet?
 * fta2 going to drink some guiness with friends. cu++
<jcastro> asac: no
<jcastro> asac: windows version later today and then linux afterwards sometime, so we've got time.
<Volans> asac: for google chrome? as I know not yet... but in the day they will publish the window version, probably here: gears.google.com/chrome/ (now the domain is redirected)
<asac> and the code?
<asac> most likely they'll use BSD?
<sebner> asac: weill you become the google browser maintainer as well? ^^
<Volans> probably in the same place... I have read only that will be opensource, not sure what license
<asac> sebner: first there has to be something ;)
<Volans> if you have some time take a look at the Google Chrome comic book;) http://blogoscoped.com/google-chrome/
<sebner> asac: and then?
<Volans> they explain some concepts that they have used in the browser
<Volans> (new JS, multiprocessor, etc...)
<asac> we have to look into it
<asac> look who in debian will maintain it ... how well that goes
<asac> if we can directly contribute there
<sebner> asac: i'm pretty curious. maybe it runs with wine xD
<Volans> sebner: LOL
<sebner> Volans: well, today only win builds are comming
<Volans> sure! I have my VM on VBox :)
<Volans> but why not to try...
<sebner> Volans: I have problems with vbox and 2.6.27 kernel
<asac> ok ... i am going for food
<sebner> asac: HF
<Kai_wp> Does anyone know when the "huge spaces" glitch in FF3 on Ubuntu will be fixed?
<Kai_wp> I'm currently experiencing the bug where all words have the equivelent of 4-6 spaces between them. This goes for all text, not just on web pages, but everywhere in FF3 (i.e the menus, preferences, message boxes).
<Kai_wp> This also is happening in SongBird, which, coicedentally is powered by Mozilla.
<Kai_wp> So perhaps this is a glitch with Mozilla?
<asac> Kai_wp: try a different font. try a different driver
<asac> which firefox version are you using?
<asac> wqhich firefox-3.0 package version is installed ... and which xulrunner-1.9 package
<asac> ?
<Kai_wp> Actually, it seems that this problem "... is actually in pango-graphite".
<Kai_wp> I just need to remove it to fix the prob.
<jcastro> asac: fta: https://launchpad.net/googlechrome
<jcastro> it will apparently be announced in ~40 minutes, I'll start an import then and then push anyone interested here?
<asac> jcastro: yes give it to me ;)
<asac> jcastro: what kind of import? source?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> according to the video I am watching it's BSD licensed.
<asac> what i thought ;)
<asac> forks hooray \o/
<jcastro> I am mostly concerned about having 34985734 people on the forums making debs and stuff
<jcastro> so I will push everyone towards this page
<asac> well ... lets hope that google is a strong enough contributor to hold everything in the mainstream ;)
<jcastro> I just sent dibona a mail about it
<asac> jcastro: right.
<jcastro> If we could get the same level we do with moco I will be happy
<jcastro> but I suspect they won't, they're typically a "throw code over the wall" bunch
<jcastro> in my experience
<asac> thats what i fear a bit
<asac> jcastro: do you know if they have a webkit fork?
<jcastro> it sounds like they are contributing upstream
<jcastro> I am still watching the video, they're not into those details yet
<asac> since they said their javascript engine is twice as fast i think its a fork
<jcastro> the js engine is brand new, it's called V8
<asac> like a v8 motor ;)
<asac> so they punched their own js engine beneath webkit ;)
<asac> well ... lets wait
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the ui looks fun
<jcastro> like, they have this cool start page
<asac> jcastro: where is that vid?
<jcastro> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10030035-2.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
<jcastro> click on windows media or real player
<jcastro> I couldn't get it to work so I am watching it on my gf's laptop
<jcastro> oh nice
<jcastro> it has a "porn mode"
<sebner> asac: are you planning the late haXX0r intrepid release? ^^
<jcastro> asac: ooh, plugins in a seperate process
<[reed]> um, guys...
<[reed]> you do know that Google Chrome is only being released for Windows today, right?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I wonder if they will release the code source today though
<armin76> asac will add it to intrepid anyway *g*
<jcastro> if they don't that will be pretty lame.
<asac> i am writing a FFe ;)
<sebner> hrhr
<[reed]> http://gears.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html?hl=en
<jcastro> [reed]: that's kind of weak
<asac> jcastro: what did you expect? :)
<jcastro> well, after the last three pages of the freaking comic was about how awesome they are for driving the web forward and doing it in open source ...
<jcastro> you'd figure they would you know, release the code.
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> http://code.google.com/chromium/
<asac> thats what is linked from the page with "Open Source"
<jcastro> ok so this guy says it'll all come out, so I guess the web guys just have to flip the switch
<asac> i think chromium it will be
<asac> like above
<Volans> http://gears.google.com/chrome/?hl=en
<Volans> I see something here
<asac> yeah, but chromium is the code ;)
<Volans> oh now it opens... before not :)
<asac> yay
<Volans> asac: you can also leave your email for the linux version here: http://gears.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html?hl=en
<asac> hmm code is still password locked ;)
<jcastro> holler at me as soon as you see the svn url. :D
<Volans> damn!
<jcastro> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome
<jcastro> Note: If you want to use a Chromium-based browser, you should look elsewhere. Although many Chromium modules build under Linux and a few unit tests pass, nothing actually runs.
<jcastro> heh
<asac> yeah
<jcastro> they have #chromium on freenode
<asac> jcastro: the good thing is that they name "ubuntu 8" on their build instructions page
<asac> "On Ubuntu 8, you can fetch all of the above as follows:"
<jcastro> heh
<Volans> LOL 8.* ?
<Volans> jcastro: #chromium seems to not be an official irc channel
<jcastro> that's what their webpage says
<Volans> look at the channel's topic
<jcastro> hahaha, awesome
<Volans> you are able to download it? I see only more information and that for linux is not yet available... surely it know that I'm running linux... but if I want to download it?
<jcastro> I got it for windows on my gf's laptop
<Volans> LOL
 * Volans starting XP virtual machine...
<armin76> Volans: it detects your OS by the useragent
<Volans> sure, but many sites put the link other platform
<Volans> like Mozilla's one ;)
<XioNoX> Hi!
<fta> jcastro, it's ironic that a webkit project is owned by the mozilla-team ;)
<jcastro> fta: don't tell anyone, it'll be our little joke.
<jcastro> heh
<fta> jcastro, do you know if it requires a specific version of webkit ? ie, if the one we take from debian is good enough
<jcastro> I am unsure, haven't looked at anything yet
<jcastro> trying to get the import started
<fta> people for mozilla often claim that webkit is not feature complete and that its api is not stable, so google may have a lower limit, or even a specific req
<fta> it's a (not-so-)cold war i don't want to enter
<sebner> wow. nearly 500 kb
<sebner> google will inform me if a linux version is available =)
<Volans> sebner: is an installer ;)
<sebner> and it doesn't run with wine -.-
<sebner> Volans: ah
<Volans> the installer will download the browser
<sebner> not with wine xD
<Volans> very difficult I think
 * fta doesn't care about windows binaries at all
<sebner> fta: source ftw"
<Volans> I'm running it on an XP on VBox, seems quick, but the VM make difficult to know really
<asac> jcastro: is the sync running?
<asac> (svn)
<jcastro> asac: I just sent the guy a mail letting him know to kick it off
<asac> to whom?
<jcastro> asac: also chris dibona cced me the guys working on the linux port, as soon as I hear from them I'll let you know
<sebner> asac: now, quick. a intrepid build ^^
<asac> jcastro: we have the svn url
<asac> so we can sync to launchpad ;)
<devfil> hi to all
<sebner> devfil: ahio
<jcastro> asac: brad crittenden
<devfil> sebner: o/
<devfil> any news about google chrome?
<sebner> devfil: it's here and not running with wine :(
<jcastro> it doesn't run in linux
<sebner> yet
<devfil> jcastro: when it will
<jcastro> when someone fixes it?
<asac> jcastro: ah ok. so brad is setting up the svn sync for us?
<fta> lol, the new buzz
<jcastro> asac: yeah I set it up, I think he wants to intervene and run it manually
<jcastro> normally it takes like hours for it to run
<asac> jcastro: ah ok
<asac> yep
<jcastro> you know what is "awesome".
<asac> jcastro: no ;)
<jcastro> since I set up a bunch of vcs imports, the new lp stuff automatically subscribes me to the importer
<asac> or isnt that a question?
<asac> jcastro: you get a maiol for every commit now?
<jcastro> so basically, anytime there is an upstream commmit for any project i create, I get spam.
<jcastro> yeah
<asac> hehe
<asac> thats how it works ;)
<asac> at least you have to suffer for wasting bandwidth and computing power and contributing to the greenhouse effect ;)
<asac> thats the way launchpad makes you pay :-D
<fta> Fetched 33.6MB in 43s (781kB/s)
<fta> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<fta> Preconfiguring packages ...
<fta> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<fta> gasp
<asac> fta: whats that?
<fta> intrepid
<sebner> sudo dpkg -i googlechrome_intrepid_i386.deb ?
<fta> no
<fta> my intrepid is seriously broken
<Volans> LOL google chrome have a "nerd statistic" page of the actual process...
<sebner> fta: reminds me on my intrepid ^^
<fta> sad to say but i don't remember that many apps crashing with ubuntu and debian since 96
<fta> or even the other distros before
 * sebner was 6years old 1996 and didn't know what a computer ist xd
<fta> lol
<asac> fta: i know what you mean
<asac> since dpkg-source refsues to exclude orig.tar.gz for me i doubt that things ever were worse ;)
<sebner> asac: "Früher war doch alles besser" xD xD XD
<fta> sebner, i'm not a nostalgic of the past
<sebner> fta: ^^
<sebner> fta: Can't say anything. I'm using linux (ubuntu) since 2006 ^^
<asac> i can confirm that fta lives for the future ;)
<asac> jcastro: likely we will get another trademark case here :/
<asac> jcastro: but maybe google was a bit more forseeing
<asac> like chromium is the open source project and google chrome is the google browser
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I was afraid of that
<asac> not sure what policy they will attach to google chrome
<jcastro> yeah, we should bring it up @ uds
<asac> probably the right place ;)
<asac> so the depot_tools appear to be completely broken :/
<asac> ill see if i can ignore them by just gettting the complete svn :)
<devfil> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12732/
<devfil> an idea about google chrome --^
<jcastro> I saw that this morning
<jcastro> I will leave a comment
<Volans> I'm finding some very interesting feature in google chrome
<jcastro> the history is awesome
<fta> damned, intrepid now longer likes my usb2 key, nor my phone
<Jazzva> fta: no auto-mount?
<fta> no, usb/kernel errors
<Jazzva> aha... :/
<fta> just checked, there are bugs already, saying to kill the module and fall back to usb1(.1). Am i supposed to be happy with that ??
<jcastro> welcome to intrepid
<fta> i jumped at hardy+1day but the closer it gets, the worse
<fta> well, i need to divert my mind to something else, i'm still mad about another topic
<Volans> asac: see what a long user agent Chrome have: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/525.13 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/0.2.149.27 Safari/525.13
<fta> not very different from safari: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10_5_2; en-us) AppleWebKit/525.18 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.1.1 Safari/525.18
<Volans> they said that if a site work with safari 3.1 it will work also with chrome
<jcastro> asac: ok, import approved, should start shortly
<fta> "Chromium is the open-source project behind Google Chrome" ???
<fta> lol http://www.glazman.org/weblog/dotclear/index.php?post/2008/09/02/Deja-vu
<fta> i had one when i was a child
<fta> mozilla bug 449474
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449474 in Release Engineering "Tracking bug for build and release of Firefox 3.0.2" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449474
<fta> er, 3.0.2build4
<fta> [reed], we discussed about that in Pragues, remember ? http://www.osnews.com/story/20242/How_the_Net_Works_an_Introduction_to_Peering_and_Transit
<[reed]> yeah
<fta> nothing changed, they are still trying to get everything for free
<[reed]> hehe
<fta> [reed], are you experiencing crashes on shutdown with trunk ?
<[reed]> I never shutdown
<fta> eh?
<fta> firefox, exit or restart ?
<[reed]> exit
<fta> for me, it crashes
<[reed]> hmm
<fta> probably flash related
<fta> but bad anywhat
<fta> y
<fta> gr
<fta> but bad anyway
<fta> (firefox-3.1:16165): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `GdkDrawable'
<fta> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<fta> (firefox-3.1:13113): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GdkDrawable'
<fta> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<fta> i don't have usable stack :( blame ppa
<Volans> asac: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/license.txt
<Volans> what license is???
<Volans> # Copyright (c) 2006-2008 The Chromium Authors. All rights reserved. # Use of this source code is governed by a BSD-style license that can be # found in the LICENSE file.
<asac> yes bsd as expected
<asac> hmmm what is signal 5?
<asac> sigtrap
<asac> isnt sigtrap what an assert gives when run with fatal asserts?
<asac> or g_warning/g_critical
<asac> fta: http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/archives/chromium.tgz
<asac> lets package that up ;) ... as a whole
<asac> its just 460+M ;)
<fta> i was looking at the third_party
<fta> dir
<fta> wtl is from microsoft
<asac> ok scons is in the archive
<fta> the svn co is about 666M here
<asac> so maybe we can get rid of this stupid gclient
<asac> :)
<asac> the tgs about is for bootstrap for our convenience ,)
<asac> i think that we need a full sync of the src/ directory
<asac> in launchpad
<asac> in the "chromium" prject
<asac> lets see how the import is going ;)
<Volans> for XP there are also the equivalent of nigthly builds of mozilla
<Volans> http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-xp/
<Volans> the latest is 1659 while the official one is 1583
<fta> r1659 but version seems to be 0.2.151.0
<fta> it's full of ms binaries
<fta> asac, seems those scons files are mostly for building for windows
<fta> asac, are you doing it ? or should i ? obviously, we can't do it both
<Volans> fta: the official version is 0.2.149.27 build 1583
<fta> i was looking at svn but it's different from the chromium.tgz file pointed by asac
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-03
<Volans> fta: http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<Volans> (if you don't have already see it)
<[reed]> kinda useless
<[reed]> considering there's nothing
<[reed]> all you get is "all tests passed" or something like that
<Volans> yeah I'm reading now
<fta> for now, i'm only seeing things like "building terminated because of errors" :)
<fta> it's late and i'm not thinking straight, guiness effect, i'll give it another try tomorrow
<fta> but maybe asac would have already done it
<Volans> fta: the full licences http://code.google.com/chromium/terms.html
<Volans> there are many problem for 64 bit
<Volans> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/64-bit-support
 * kgoetz wonders why try to support this when google only support it on doze
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> by the time this runs on windows we'll have firefox 3.1
<jcastro> at which point the buzz will have worn off
<kgoetz> did you mean to say windows just then?
<jcastro> oh I meant linux
<jcastro> sorry
<jcastro> whoops. :p
<kgoetz> *grin* i thought you might
 * kgoetz isnt sure "The chromium authors" *can* have the (C) - i thought only people+companies could
<kgoetz> they should really say 'three clause bsd licence', but oh well
<fta> [reed], did the "text-shadow" css3 property disappeared from trunk ? it was there a few days ago, seems it's gone since a2 !?
<fta> -ed
<[reed]> hmm
<Volans> good night... bye bye
<fta> hm, no, it's still there but it's no longer working in my pages.. strange
<fta> found it, it was a // comment inside <style> block
<fta> weird
<fta> [reed], http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ctrl+tab.png  (the 1st one is garbled)
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<gnomefreak> fta2: are you having issues with make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/*
<fta2> what kind ?
<gnomefreak> fta2: it not working
<gnomefreak> ill grab pastebin link
<fta2> show me
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/529649
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> thats not it
<gnomefreak> fta2: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/529653
<fta2> hmm
<gnomefreak> fta2: that is right command right? its been failing for a while now
<gnomefreak> id say atleast 4 weeks
<fta2> make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/thunderbird-3.0.mk DEBIAN_DATE=20080902t0559 get-orig-source
<fta2> but you don't need DEBIAN_DATE if it's to get the lastest snapshot
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ill try it thanks
<gnomefreak> ah thanks that looks to be working
<fta2> you are not supposed to call mozclient yourself, call it through the package with debian/rules get-orig-source
<gnomefreak> fta2: i thought i was able to atleast it think i was able to
<fta2> yep, it was the default action in the past, i changed everything when i rewrote it in perl
<gnomefreak> ah that would explain that
<gnomefreak> i updated my notes
<fta2> i may have missed that, the default action now is to list tag, i could easily fix that but it has no impact on the packages
<gnomefreak> than why use it?
<fta2> i mean, the default action has no impact on packages as they always specify a rule
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<fta2> i just have to swap 2 lines to revert to the old default action
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw, i was discussing chrome with people here recently, so thought this might be relevent (to them, or everyone ) http://tapthehive.com/discuss/This_Post_Not_Made_In_Chrome_Google_s_EULA_Sucks
<gnomefreak> ill be back while i wait
<fta2> if it's that great, people will fork it and change that
<armin76> fta2: you do it :P
<XioNoX> Hi!
<gnomefreak> fta2: the profile patch you fixed is causing  a FTBFS but i will get to it this week i hope i have other things to work on i was trying to do both
<gnomefreak> maybe not broken i think its something i forgot
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> fta2: webbrowser was just denied archive entry
<asac> pitti was picky ;)
 * gnomefreak thinks this isnt gonna work im thinking i forgot something
<asac> hi XioNoX
<gnomefreak> good morning asac
<XioNoX> Hi asac :)
<XioNoX> asac, What's new ?
<asac> XioNoX: i am trying hard to make the alternatives dialog work nicely ;)
<asac> i gnomefreak  .... though its lunchtime here ;)
<asac> hi
<XioNoX> asac, What don't work ?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep it is
<gnomefreak> omg i think i fixed it ;)
<gnomefreak> nope nevermind
<asac> XioNoX: well ... various things ;)
<XioNoX> I have to go
<asac> XioNoX: lets talk later
<XioNoX> See you later ;)
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> please tell me you dont have to be in quilt to run autoconf-2.13
<fta2> asac, i thought you discussed internally before
<fta2> good: ppa archives are not signed => soyuz Target: None => 2.1.10
<asac> fta2: yeah ... forgetting that picky pitti being on holiday :(
<asac> we discussed that webbrowser is "too" generic. but we thought that there wont be much complains
<fta2> so the argument is just about the name ?
<asac> yes
<asac> for now
<asac> actually pitti wanted it to be done in the way we had it before
<asac> e.g. with divert
<asac> but i convinced him at least about that
<asac> fta2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/firefox-dependencies.txt
<asac> those are pittis suggesions
<asac> the last is what we have now and what we will use ... of course other names :(
<asac> diy-webbrowser
<asac> ;)
<asac> do it yourself webbrowser :(
<asac> diy-browser
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> reconnect (once more)
<asac> reconnect (once more)
<fta2> asac, why not firefox-3.0-core depending on firefox-3.0-branding | whatever-3.0-branding, it's more understandable than firefox-3.0-unbranded depending on firefox-3.0-branding
<asac> fta2: the suggestions of pitti are moot ... the current way appears to be ok or do you see anything else that can be better?
<asac> (e.g. we have firefox-3.0 depend on firefox-3.9-branding  | whatever-3.0-branding
<asac> )
<fta2> yep, that's ok
<XioNoX> Back
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<asac> what did we do?
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> do you wan't that I do something ?
<XioNoX> around ubufox for exemple ?
<asac> XioNoX: wait a few minutes
<asac> XioNoX: i pushed what i have now to the main ubufox branch
<asac> revision 100
<asac> its a bit better ... but there are still things that are broken :)
<XioNoX> What ?
<asac> XioNoX: well ... the currentPlugin doesnt work
<asac> XioNoX: we probably need to revert to the old heuristic
<asac> e.g. look at pref and if there is something set check whether we have a plugin for that
<asac> otherwise use currentPlugin
<XioNoX> <asac> XioNoX: well ... the currentPlugin doesnt work [......] <asac> otherwise use currentPlugin
<XioNoX> ??
<asac> XioNoX: if there is a pref set for the mime-type we should use that plugin
<asac> if there is no pref, we can use currentPlugin
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> bug #252174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<asac> bug 262539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262539 in linux-restricted-modules "2.6.27 REGRESSION, hangs during boot while preparing restricted drivers when ath_hal is blacklisted" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262539
<asac> [reed]: can you land #421977 ?
<asac> it has checkin-needed from gavin
<[reed]> asac: not right now, but later, sure
<asac> [reed]: cool. ill remind you later in case you forget :-D
<armin76> mozilla bug 421977
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 421977 in OS Integration "nsGNOMEShellService::GetDesktopBackgroundColor should support GConf's actual format" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421977
<fta> [reed], do you already have a bug for http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ctrl+tab.png ?
<asac> urgh
<asac> i think i found the root cause for all the mime-type troubles ;)
<asac> navigator.mimeTypes gives duplicate entries for the same mime-type
<asac> just because there are multiple plugins serving that
<asac> so maybe a MimeType needs a field "enabledMimeType" which points to the actually used mimetype object ;)
<[reed]> fta: what's the problem?
<fta> [reed], the page on the right is obviously corrupted
<fta> i mean left
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> file a bug
<[reed]> wlel
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> search first
<[reed]> but then file a bug
<[reed]> :)
<fta> [reed], are you running intrepid now ?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> how stable is it?
<fta> depends. i just wanted to know if your sound is ok with <video/>. I asked you before, i don't remember your answer
<mdke> asac: around?
<mdke> asac: we chatted briefly last cycle about the mechanism for the startpage, and agreed that this release we would try and remove the cruft in ubuntu-docs given that the startpage magic is now provided by ubufox. Do you think it is too late in the cycle to try that? I'd like to remove the unneeded stuff from ubuntu-docs if possible
<asac> mdke: are all other browsers ready?
<asac> i think epiphany doesnt need the alternatives
<asac> (last i looked)
<asac> but i am not sure about konqueror and such
<mdke> asac: I don't think so but I can try and find out. I think they were only really there for distros which might use firefox as their browser and wanted a different startpage
<mdke> I think we took the view that they should get their own bufox :)
<asac> mdke: would we get rid of all alternatives in -docs or just for the "languages" ?
<mdke> asac: all I think. And just ship the html
<asac> mdke: ok. would that mean that kubuntu users that install ubufox wont get a homepage at all?
<mdke> asac: well, if they use firefox, I guess they would get the ubuntu page, unless kubuntu ships a kubufox
<asac> mdke: no. thats not what i mean. i mean the offline page
<asac> we should do something about that not going to a non-existing page
<mdke> doesn't ubufox supply the url to the offline page?
<asac> mdke: it does
<asac> mdke: we could also try to detect if we are in kde or what
<asac> but we need a safe fallback somewhere
<asac> e.g. something that shows up when everything else fails ;)
<asac> but maybe that "final" resort page should just be shipped in ubufox then
<mdke> I think the final fallback should be the ubuntu page, that way we don't need to ship another page
<mdke> asac: I'll ask around about what Kubuntu does and grab you again another time. cya
<asac> thanks
<nullack> Hi Mozilla Team :)
<nullack> I see we are approaching Alpha 5
<nullack> And I am a little concerned about the flash experience with firefox as we approach alpha 5
<nullack> Many flash websites crash the browser, such as tv.com, anandtech.com
<nullack> Please refer to this bug 262693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262693 in flashplugin-nonfree "Flash not working: Intrepid, 2.6.27, FF3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262693
<nullack> Please note Im on Im on revision 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu 1 of flashplugin and 1.1.0-0ubuntu2 which is the latest to main
<asac> nullack: amd64?
<nullack> asac: Yes
<nullack> Folks Im rebooting, Ill be back
<nullack> asac : Do you think I should try to replicate the problem under the nv driver instead of the nvidia one?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-04
<nullack> It also occurs under the nv driver
<asac> nullack: ok
<fta> Jazzva, do you see that too ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909641
<asac> nullack: try to downgrade nspluginwrapper
<asac> to the hardy version
<fta> Jazzva, (i do)
<asac> nullack: and sudo apt-get install --reinstall nspluginwrapper
<nullack> asac: will test and report result
<nullack> asac: before or after downgrade?
<asac> nullack: sorry ... last line should reed:
<asac> flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> ;)
<nullack> asac right
<asac> after downgrading nspluginwrapper
<asac> :)
<asac> fta: x86?
<asac> fta: goes away by downgrading nspluginwrapper?
<asac> (and reinstalling flashplugin)
<fta> i don't have nspluginwrapper
<asac> fta: could you please try it?
<asac> and see how much worse it is ;)
<fta> on my laptop (amd64) i have it (obviously), it's sucking far too much cpu
<asac> fta: yeah. still i would be interested in x86 experiences ;)
<Jazzva> fta, yep... from time to time
<Jazzva> I thought it was related to nspluginwrapper, but someone reported that it happens without nspluginwrapper too
<fta> i see it a lot in prism (xul 1.9), not that much in ff3.1
<Jazzva> maybe it's related to fx?
<Jazzva> I have 3.0.1
<Jazzva> fta, bug 250769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250769 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox opens new popup window when leaving any page with swfdec content" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250769
<asac> ok so dropping windowless support fixes nspluginwrapper quite well here
<Jazzva> That's what I'm also seeing, beside flickering, and the rest
<asac> good to know that there is at least that option if w dont find why its so damn slow
<Jazzva> so damn slow? npw/
<Jazzva> ?
<asac> Jazzva: flashplugin ;)
<asac> nonfree
<fta> Jazzva, i'm not seeing this with flash,, i do see a window quickly appear when i close a tab containing an embedded totem
<asac> its slow as hell here with nspluginwrapper 1.1.0 ;)
<Jazzva> well, the video is working here nicely with 1.1.0...
<Jazzva> though, only when I watch directly on youtube :)
<asac> http://wetter.rtl.de/ ?
<asac> the card on the left should animate when you hover the mouse
<asac> err map not card ;)
<fta> it does here.
<Jazzva> same here... a bit slower, but not painfully slow
<fta> it's fine, fluid
<asac> fta: do you have nspluginwrapper?
<Jazzva> (though I'm still on celeron 1.7)
<asac> Jazzva: which driver?
<fta> no, i'll try but not tonight
<Jazzva> hmm... let me see :)
<asac> for nspluginwrapper with windowless + ati driver kills it
<asac> on amd64
<fta> it puts my cpu to the roof
<Jazzva> I think it's open-source driver for ati... forgot it's name
<asac> Jazzva: radeonhd?
<asac> i had that before ... now i have ati as someone said that 3d works there
<Jazzva> umm... that doesn't sound familiar :)
<asac> Jazzva: then its just "ati" most likely
<asac> like what i have
<nullack> Could I get some help on downgrading the package please. Ive edited my preferences:
<nullack> nullack@PPP:/etc/apt$ cat preferences
<nullack> Package: nspluginwrapper
<nullack> Pin: version 0.9.91.5*
<nullack> Pin-Priority: 1001
<nullack> And added deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse to sources.list
<asac> nullack: just download the deb from launchpad
<asac> and then
<asac> sudo dpkg -i nsplugin*.deb
<asac> ;)
<nullack> Ok, so we dont pin and fiddle with preferences
<asac> i wouldnt do that
<nullack> roger
<asac> its just for tesing ;)
<asac> testing
<nullack> asac Im pleased to report that fixes it
<nullack> nullack@PPP:~/Desktop$ apt-cache policy nspluginwrapper
<nullack> nspluginwrapper:
<nullack>   Installed: 0.9.91.5-2ubuntu2
<nullack>   Candidate: 1.1.0-0ubuntu2
<nullack>   Version table:
<nullack>      1.1.0-0ubuntu2 0
<nullack>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/multiverse Packages
<nullack>  *** 0.9.91.5-2ubuntu2 0
<nullack>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<asac> nullack: so what are your exact symptoms?
<nullack> On the intrepid revision the symptoms are
<nullack> 1. When browsing flash sites such as tv.com the browser starts reading the page
<nullack> 2. It will then vanish
<nullack> 3. Sometimes I get a segfault message into the sys log but its rare
<asac> stop ;)
<asac> what vanishes? the browser?
<nullack> Yes, FF
<nullack> If I restart FF, FF knows it crashed and presents the restore or start new session GUI
<asac> ok. that sounds like you had 1.1.0-0ubuntu1 installed when you installed flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> did you try to --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree when you saw those issues?
<nullack> Yes, I said that on your configuration it works :)
<asac> huh?
<nullack> Downgrading to hardys version of the wrapper and reinstalling the non free flash works
<asac> nullack: yes. thats not the question
<nullack> The Intrepid revision of the wrapper does not work
<asac> please upgrade to latest intrepid nspluginwrapper
<asac> then --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<nullack> right doing that now
<asac> ok
<asac> i fixed most painful cases in ubuntu2 ... so when you didnt --reinstall on that version you might still see the issues from ubuntu1 ... which actually had exactly your symptoms
<asac> at least when it always crashes for you
<nullack> Ok, youve hit the root cause there asac :) People who have been testing Intrepid for sometime did not get the reinstall of flash and ended up with an invalid config which is probably why Brian couldnt replicate
<asac> true
<nullack> I no longer have the always crash
<asac> ok good
<nullack> But, the new bug of flickeing flash is pretty bad :)
<asac> well. actually i didnt trigger the --reinstall yet because i wanted to sort out issues like ubuntu1
<asac> unfortunately this kind of slow feedback has some colleteral damage ;)
<asac> nullack: but that also appears to happen without nspluginwrapper on x86
<asac> so its a flash or driver issue
<nullack> Im happy to work closely with you for quicker feedback - its sometimes hard to go from a bug report to knowing who to talk too, and not to feel like Im pestering the devs with my bugs
<asac> nullack: please comment on the bug so others can recover their stale ;)
<nullack> I can do another test usng the NV driver on te flickering thing
<nullack> commenting now
<asac> thx
<asac> nullack: how bad is performance for you now?
<nullack> Its higher than what it was. Im on an AMD Sempron single core, scrolling is the worse on sites like tv.com, conky shows 85-95% utilisation while scrolling
<nullack> Sitting at the top of tv.com Im floating around 50% with no scrolling
<asac> nullack: which process is taking the cycles?
<asac> the firefox or the npviewer process?
<nullack> Xorg takes the most, then npviewer
<asac> nullack: whats the ratio?
<asac> like 2:1 or more like 10:1 ?
<nullack> One sec I will u/l a file showing my conky which is pretty descriptive
<nullack> npviewbin just crashed, sending apport
<nullack> asac : http://www.fileqube.com/shared/dGrpZBSMn93509
<nullack> asac : its a png showing my conky so you can see details
<nullack> You can view it fullsize or download
<nullack> asac: In the cpu utilisation history you can see the graph at around 50% which was the time I was sitting at the top of the tv.com page not scrolling
<asac> nullack: as long as firefox doesnt crash its most likely just flash crashing
<nullack> asac: Then you can see in the cpu graph where its maxing out/close to it where Im scrolling
<nullack> The conky shows cpu top and mem top for you
<asac> ok i think i made nspluginwrapper fast enough here to see the flickering ;)
<asac> but i think that hack added more instability to it
<asac> then it helped ;)
<nullack> :)
<nullack> asac : I can confirm the flickering on tv.com is there for both the NV and NVIDIA drivers
<nullack> Im going back to nvidia, gdm restarting
<nullack> asac : Im raising a bug on the flickering - is the correct package for it the flash plugin or the wrapper?
<asac> nullack: it happens with nspluginwrapper too (according to fta)
<asac> nullack: but we cannot really fix flash plugin bugs
<asac> so no real need to file bug on that package
<nullack> I could setup an upstream bugwatch
<nullack> Ok Ill take it uo stream
<asac> yeah
<nullack> *up
<asac> if you can really link a launchpad bug to an adobe ticket then go for it
<nullack> Ok Ill create one upstream and bugwtach it here in LP
<gnomefreak> im here if needed im just working on some scripts (3) for addressbook
 * gnomefreak loves the new log out dialog but it would be great if it worked
<gnomefreak> asac: you mean sound in flash?
<gnomefreak> that problem?
<gnomefreak> blacklist snd_pcsp causes no sound if you comment it out you get system sound but no speaker sound
 * gnomefreak waiting for g/f to get out of shower
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... i mean general flash issues if you are running nspluginwrapper
<gnomefreak> oh im not running nspluginwrapper since its not "needed" on 32bit
<gnomefreak> i can test it when i get home
<gnomefreak> if i get out of here sometime this year
<asac> Jazzva: fta: ok topic one of today will be "packaging a new ubufox release" ;)
<asac> then i try to be innovative ... maybe writing a webbrowser with xulrunner ;)
<Jazzva> asac, ouch... I forgot about that :(
<Jazzva> When is it?
<asac> 19 UTC
<Jazzva> I won't make it... I'm presenting my project at 18:15 UTC
<asac> sure ... maybe lurk ;)
<asac> good luck ;)
<Jazzva> Well, if I can stay at comp. center at school... I should finish by 19UTC
<Jazzva> asac, thanks, I'm gonna need it. I'm scared of bugs that I didn't notice, and there is a probability there are some...
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: in class presentation nobody has problems with things not working ;)
<asac> at least thats my experience
<asac> what matters is that the talk absorbs them ;)
<asac> crashing prototypes can even be good to get some fun into it ;)
<Jazzva> Not a class presentation... I'm presenting it to teacher's assistant, and then I get points on it... usually it's either 0, or 20... nothing in between
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> ok. i wouldnt be too scared;)
<asac> though a little tension is good to get high-performance ;)
<Jazzva> Anyway... sorry for not mentioning this earlier... I was busy working on it, so I forgot about everything else
<Jazzva> little? heh :)
<Jazzva> good luck with the presentation... I'll try to come if I can :)
<Jazzva> at least to lurk :)
<asac> Jazzva: then join #ubuntu-classroom now ;)
<Jazzva> now?
<asac> Jazzva: well. otherwise you will forget and cannot look ;)
<Jazzva> Isn't it at 19:00 utc?
<asac> at least that would happen to me ;)
<Jazzva> I won't be at home ... I'll be at school :)
<asac> ah. thought you have your IRC running at home
<Jazzva> most of the time, yes... :)
<Jazzva> ah... I can read backlog then :)... easier than looking at logs on the net
<Jazzva> off to finish writing the documentation for this project :)
<Jazzva> have fun :)
<fta2> asac, sorry, i'm not much into this those days, I'm having a hard time at work (heavy load). I hope i could clear this up in a week or so
<asac> fta2: that was just for your interest anyway ;)
<asac> not like a request for help :)
<fta2> asac, i don't want to give the impression that i'm no longer interested, I am, i'm just able to contribute less than usual but it is temporary
<asac> fta2: thats all fine. you are doing a lot of work
<asac> even when you dont have time ;)
<asac> lets hope its temporary ;)
<fta2> i take on my night hours, maybe too much, my body reminds me it needs more sleep :P
<fta2> meeting in 15 min; i need to move. cu++
<bdmurray> asac: somebody talked to you aboug bug 262693 yesterday right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262693 in flashplugin-nonfree "Flash not working: Intrepid, 2.6.27, FF3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262693
<bdmurray> I was wondering if it was a duplicate of something or if we can close some other tasks on it
<asac> bdmurray: looking
<asac> bdmurray: adjusted stati properly
<bdmurray> stati - heh
<bdmurray> asac: thanks
<asac> bdmurray: i changed my mail filters
<asac> i wont see anything i am not subscribed to atm
<asac> i will also include triaged and in progress in that mailbox
<asac> but i want to ramp up step by step instead of busting my mailbox making even that approach void
<asac> bdmurray: so to summon me just subscribe me to bugs
<asac> this will make me appear quite instantly
<bdmurray> asac: okay, thanks for letting me know
<asac> oh ... assigned bugs i will see too ;)
<bdmurray> By the way do you know of any tools to validate /etc/network/interface files?
<asac> bdmurray: syntactically?
<bdmurray> Yes
<asac> bdmurray: what use case?
<asac> otherwise ifupdown should complain i guess ;)
<asac> we have a parser in network-manager which could be used to make a verifier out of it
<bdmurray> To check the files attached to bug reports
<bdmurray> Alberto wrote one for xorg.conf and I've hooked it up to python-launchpad-bugs
<asac> bdmurray: i think the most frequent problems are not syntax problems, but semantical problems
<asac> which are really hard to detect
<bdmurray> Okay, I was trying to think of other files attached to bug reports that might benefit from a similar process
<bdmurray> asac: I could query the database for all the 'interfaces' files so we could get an idea of how many have syntactic errors though
<asac> bdmurray: ill think about it
<kaaloo1> asac: ok here I am, would you like to give me some pointers now ?  That way I can work a bit on something this we
<kaaloo1> asac: The DistributedDevelopment project is so ambitious, its pretty mind blowing
<asac> kaaloo1: agreed
<asac> ill be off in a few. but to give you the pointers lets look at ... hmm ... gnash :)
<asac> kaaloo1: the gnash full-source ubuntu tree is: lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu/
<asac> most likely the other plugins wont have a bzr tree.
<kaaloo1> asac: it doesn't work for me, I installed the gnash plugin but I don't see it
<asac> but the changes are similar
<asac> kaaloo1: true
<asac> thats what we need to change ;)
<kaaloo1> asac: :)
<asac> kaaloo1: you probably have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<kaaloo1> asac: ok sounds cool then, yes I do
<asac> kaaloo1: so the old way how plugins were managed is by using alternatives
<asac> have you heard of update-alternatives?
<kaaloo1> asac: yes, I've used it to switch java implementations
<asac> ok basically alternatives are links created by the admin user that are system wide
<asac> for instance:
<asac> all flah plugins use:
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<asac> look add ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<asac> it points to /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac> so the alternative name is "xulrunner-addons-flashplugin"
<asac> so in the old model when you wanted to use gnash instead of adobe you would do:
<asac> sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<kaaloo1> asac: right
<asac> the new model wants to eliminate that alternative
<asac> well. actually for some reasons we want to keep it, but we want to install all plugins also in firefox-addons/plugins
<kaaloo1> asac: wow there are a bunch of bad links in my /etc/alternatives
<asac> why not xulrunner-addons? because there are applications that use xulrunner that dont have ubufox
<asac> and thus we want to keep the option to switch the plugin through alternatives
<asac> let me check something ;)
<asac> kaaloo1: did you branch the gnash branch?
<kaaloo1> asac: not yet, give me a sec
<kaaloo1> asac:ok
<kaaloo1> asac:oh wow not much in there ok, sounds like what we did for ubufox
<kaaloo1> asac: I see a post install script that calls update-alternatives for the different browsers
<asac> kaaloo1: right.
<asac> kaaloo1: so what we want (afaict) is to keep that
<asac> as it is
<asac> on top we want to add a link
<kaaloo1> asac: ok
<asac> the link should point to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/ubufox\@ubuntu.com/plugins/
<asac> kaaloo1: so for gnash ... create a mozilla-plugin-gnash.links file
<asac> (look at klash.links)
<asac> kaaloo1: oh
<asac> if there is no changelog entry with UNRELEASED in debian/changelog
<kaaloo1> asac:ok, didn't know it could be done that way
<asac> it means that the tree is "closed"
<asac> so as a first commit open it up
<asac> like:
<asac> dch -i -DUNRELEASED
<kaaloo1> asac:closed because of a feature freeze ?
<asac> and then commit with "* open tree for packaging" or something
<asac> kaaloo1: no ... because when the topmost changelog has "intrepid" or "hardy"
<asac> that means that the commit you are looking at is a commit that was uploaded
<asac> so good practice is to create the changelog entry like above
<asac> to open the tree
<kaaloo1> asac:ok but I dos see an UNRELEASED as the first changelog entry
<asac> (close doesnt really mean: closed until someone approves it to be opened)
<asac> kaaloo1: which version is taht?
<asac> kaaloo1: yeah right.
<asac> then the tree is open
<asac> and you can just add your changes to the changelog
<asac> kaaloo1: usually you mark your changelog entries with:
<kaaloo1> ok I'll try it
<asac> [ you name <youremail@something.tld> ]
<asac> e.g.
<asac> [ you name <youremail@something.tld> ]
<asac>   * change 1
<asac>   * change 2
<asac> kaaloo1: and remember to use debcommit ... which does magic things in case you close a bug in changelog
<asac> (which you probably dont do right here ;))
<asac> but anyway :)
<kaaloo1> asac: right, I followed the packaging course on you tube, and I did some work on the groovy package, I learned about LP: and Closes:
<kaaloo1> asac: Thanks a lot !!  I will do that then and push it on lp so you can review it
<asac> kaaloo1: rock on!
<Jazzva> sort of back... RMI thing that worked here didn't woork at school... so I have to fix it by 15th september.
<Jazzva> asac, how did the presentation go? :)
<asac> Jazzva: quite well ;)
<asac> given that i was completely underprepared at least ;)
<asac> i talked again too long about mozillateam in intro
<asac> so we didnt get to writing a quick xul webbrowser
<Jazzva> oh, well...
<Jazzva> good that it went quite well... I'm gonna look at the backlog
<asac> what didnt work about RMI?
<Jazzva> asac, dunno... since it worked here. so I was shocked :)
<asac> any exception?
<Jazzva> asac, sorry... I was a bit off for a moment
<Jazzva> yeah, client-side reports it can't locate the stub class
<asac> so a ClassNotFoundException?
<Jazzva> mhm
<Jazzva> it happened on my computer
<Jazzva> i'm not sure if passing java.rmi.server.codebase to jvm helped, but it seemed to work after that
<Jazzva> but that didn't work at the school
<Jazzva> and the TA said that java.rmi.server.codebase shouldn't solve that, and that it should work without it, too... so, i got confused :)
<asac> Jazzva: is it a classnotfoundexception or something else?
<Jazzva> it's a ClassNotFoundException...
<Jazzva> well, first it reports UnmarshalledException (I think), and says that it was prodused by ClassNotFoundException
<asac> Jazzva: same jre version?
<Jazzva> no... I have 1.6.0_07, at school it's 1.6.0
<Jazzva> but that shouldn't really matter... it only differs in subversion
<asac> right
<Jazzva> it also might be that I didn't know how to point to java.rmi.server.codebase at the server-side
<asac> Jazzva: quite some time since i used it, but for me it was quite simple
<Jazzva> (if that actually matters)
<asac> and i cannot remember java.rmi.server.codebase ever being used
<Jazzva> here it was file:///home/sasa/blabla/code
<asac> Jazzva: what you need is to have the stub classes in a jar that is in classpath
<Jazzva> lemme check that
<asac> Jazzva: do you dynamically want to download the stubs?
<asac> thats the only purpose i can find of that property
<asac> i doubt that you want that
<Jazzva> I'm not sure :)
<asac> i doubt that you want that
<asac> Jazzva: what you want is to use rmic to produce stubs and skels
<asac> and include the stubs in the -client.jar
<asac> and the skels in the -server.jar
<asac> but maybe thats toooo old fashioned ;)
<Jazzva> I'll play with it a bit...
<Jazzva> I'll go to school these days and to try to make it work there... to see what's the problem :)
<Jazzva> thanks for the suggestions :)
<asac> Jazzva: my gues its a firewall issue or something
<asac> most likely the download of the stub doesnt work there
<asac> because your client cannot find the server
<asac> are you using rmiregistry?
<asac> to discover the server?
<Jazzva> yep
<Jazzva> well, I don't run rmiregistry, but call Registry.newRegistry() (I think that's the method)
<Jazzva> but it does the same as the call of rmiregistry
<asac> Jazzva: yes. rmiregistries are either contacted explicitly or they are found through network broadcast
<asac> if network broadcast doesnt work it wont work
<Jazzva> hmm, I would say this was explicitly. I called Registry.newRegistry() on server-side, and Registry.locateRegistry(host) on client-side
<asac> ok
<asac> and java.rmi.server.codebase on server side?
<Jazzva> it might be the firewell...
<Jazzva> *firewall
<asac> Jazzva: did you try on the same host?
<Jazzva> nope... but I think that at sometime TA mentioned something about the ports we're allowed to use
<Jazzva> anyway, I'll sort it out somehow :)
<asac> Jazzva: try on local host
<Jazzva> on local host it works...
<asac> and tell the TA to stop wasting your time ;)
<Jazzva> lol :)
<Jazzva> I also tried last night with a friend... and it worked, too
<asac> ask him why this excersize is about proving him that rmi works
<asac> no need to show that it works on different  hosts
<Jazzva> (on the internet)
<asac> just painful and wastes time ;)
<Lns> Wow, a chan just for Ubuntu Mozilla folk?
<Lns> :)
<asac> Jazzva: well. then its certainly a port issue in the network
<asac> Lns: yes. people feel offended by good crack ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I suppose... I'm almost sure that he said once we can use only five ports...
<Lns> asac: .....ok
<Jazzva> but not in this exam term... I'll have to see
 * Lns runs away
<asac> Jazzva: tweak the rmi port then
<asac> Jazzva: should just be a -D on both sides
<Jazzva> -D?
<Jazzva> I think i can just do
<asac> Lns: whats up?
<Jazzva> newRegistry(port)
<Lns> Can anyone comment on this bug I just filed? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453704
<Jazzva> locateRegistry(host, port) :)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 453704 in General "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<asac> Jazzva: well. registry is one thing
<asac> Jazzva: rmi is a different thing
<Jazzva> ah... right :)
<asac> Jazzva: the registry is not the same transport and might hav a different port
<Jazzva> right, it's logical :)
<asac> well i am not 100% sure both ports just match
<asac> by default
<asac> but better ensure that
<Jazzva> I think I'll ask the TA about that :)
<Jazzva> to check for ports
<Lns> asac: I've basically got the issue outlined in the bug URL.. it's horrible... I don't want to think what these people are starting to think about Linux in general..they're all new users :(
<Lns> Basically trying to find as many people as possible to tell my issue to, and found this chan while searching freenode chan list..thought I'd bug you all about it too :)
<asac> Lns: ill ask someone who might know something
<Lns> asac: thank you so much
<fta> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/update-to-google-chromes-terms-of.html
<asac> yeah
<asac> got that
<Jazzva> fta, read it today...
<asac> Lns: is everyone using a different profile?
<asac> or a different user?
<Lns> asac: yes, all different users
<Lns> all different thin clients
<asac> so every user has a distinct account?
<asac> ok
<Lns> asac: that is correct
<asac> Lns: does ltsp meant hat all user share the same x-server?
<asac> or is there one x server running per-user?
<Lns> asac: there is a central LTSP server - the X "Server" (in traditional X sense) runs on each thin-client.
<asac> Lns: so does the server load peek while users are trying to open ffox?
<Lns> But user sessions are completely separate. I should note that this is a new issue with Firefox 3 under Hardy (Gutsy+FF2 worked fine).
<Lns> asac: yes
<asac> oris the server idle all the time
<Lns> asac: it peaks pretty badly, and even after it's loaded on some clients, sitting idle at start.ubuntu.com, each process will take ~30-60% CPU
<Lns> (on the LTSP server which runs Firefox obviously)
<asac> ok. i asked our ltsp guy. maybe its just a setup thing. its the first time i hear about something like that
<asac> so chances are good (i would say)
<Lns> asac: ok - :) What do you mean it's a setup thing though?
<asac> i wouldnt need to ask anyone if i knew that
 * Lns laughs
<Lns> ok
<asac> well. that guy is in the same timezone as i am so mos tlikely he will reply tomorrow. so bug me in 12 hours ... i might need more then
<Lns> asac: ok.. my wife is about to go into labor in the next day or so...so is it possible you can /msg me your e-mail?
<asac> unlikely that i will remember that
<asac> i have too much things that slip through already. i learned that promissing such things always comes back badly
<asac> just poll on me ...
<asac> @time berlin
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: September 05 2008, 00:05:12 - Next meeting: MOTU in 21 hours 54 minutes
<Lns> ok i'll make a point to get back to you here
<asac> thats the timezone we are in (me and ltsp guy) ... so if you come earlier we will figure that out
<asac> cu then
<Jazzva> hmm... I always wondered...
<Jazzva> @time belgrade
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Belgrade: September 05 2008, 00:06:41 - Next meeting: MOTU in 21 hours 53 minutes
<Lns> ok..thx a bunch asac i appreciate it
<Jazzva> ooooh :)
<Lns> @time california
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: california - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Lns> :p
<Lns> @time pst
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: pst - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<asac> why would california have a time? ;)
<Jazzva> @time san francisco
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: san francisco - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Lns> i wish we didn't heh
<Lns> time is an illusion anyway, there's no such thing
<asac> @time Los_Angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: September 04 2008, 15:07:33 - Next meeting: MOTU in 21 hours 52 minutes
<Lns> aahhh
<asac> hah ;)
<asac> so california is clearly dominated by los angeles
<asac> @time mountain view
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: mountain view - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Jazzva> no mountain view
<asac> i guess at sometime it that will become UTC ;)
<Jazzva> I checked the list... I was surprised there is no SF, nor MV... I thought they were more techie than LA
<asac> Jazzva: i really think that list isnt assembles for the sake of matching techies ;)
<Jazzva> well... I though SF and MV would be on the list :)
<asac> SF has like 200k inhabitants ;)
<asac> MV maybe 1k ;)
<Jazzva> only 200k?
<asac> just a guess
<asac> The City and County of San Francisco is the fourth most populous city in California and the 14th most populous city in the United States, with a 2007 estimated population of 764,976
<asac> funny that the estimated number goes into the last digit for precision ;)
<Jazzva> heh :)
<asac> at the time of the estimation we had 764,976.7566  citizens
<Jazzva> I would like to meet that 0.7566 citizen :)
 * Jazzva doesn't like statistics and similar stuff too much :)
<asac> i guess half of that are childs currently being born and the rest mexican immigrants that are still vading through the desert
<asac> all sum up to 2.7566
<asac> lets see if chromium finally builds here ;)
<asac> interesint that chromium doesnt require any X libs
<asac> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-05
<fta> asac, does it build ? my 1st try didn't went very far
<asac> fta: it built
<asac> and the unittests work
<asac> but its not the browser
<asac> just the infrastructure
<asac> the whole chrome/ and browser/ directory isnt build from what i saw
<fta> i probably didn't use the right sources then
<kgoetz> are you packaging google chrome?
<fta> seems it's too early to do that
<asac> fta: the latest fixes landed in the last checkins
<asac> maybe run a svn up first
<asac> kgoetz: i think it will take quite some time untl we are close to the browser
<asac> the build dependencies dont even include any xlib ;)
<asac> so all the UI is most likey non-existing ;)
<kgoetz> ah, hehe. this could be a long term project *g*
<asac> but maybe its all there and just excluded from build
 * kgoetz wonders if this channel will become #ubuntu-webbrowsermanglers
<asac> but most likely behind the walls at google ;)
<asac> kgoetz: why not ;) ... approaching a broader audience gives more flexibility to bundle forces where they suite well ;)
<kgoetz> asac: hehe, expanding your empire, one .deb at a time.
 * kgoetz heads off to work. catch you in 90 minutes all :)
<asac> well i wil be in bed hopefully
<kgoetz> sleep well then, catch you another day
<huats> Hi  there.
<huats> I am updating a package that was depending on libxul previously and now depends on xulrunner-1.9
<huats> The build went fine by the remplacement of libxul-dev with xulrunner-1.9-dev
<huats> but when I launch it, I get an error of a missing libxul.so
<huats> Of course I have xulrunner-1.9 installed
<huats> (which provides the.so in question)
<huats> but it is not yelling if I install xulrunner-1.9-dev
<huats> any idea what might be wrong ?
<huats> on a side note I have noticed with lintian that a rpath problem might be found there...
<huats> do you think it is the cause of my problem (i am not very handy with rpath)
<asac> huats: most likely it requires a bit of porting
<huats> asac: ok
<asac> huats: most likely your application uses pkg-config --cflags --libs libxul
<huats> asac: AFAIK the application has been ported to xulrunner-1.9... It is really the packaging here...
<asac> you need to use libxul-embedding-unstable
<huats> ok
<asac> huats: if its ported then you probably need to change a configure flag
<huats> ok I'll have a look then
<huats> asac: the thing is the problem is not at build time but at the execution time... which is why I am suprised
<asac> huats: i am not surprised
<asac> thats a wrong configure flag
<asac> ;)
<huats> :)
<huats> asac: ok
<huats> :)
<huats> I'll check then
<huats> asac: thanks
<asac> huats: remember that some apps claim to have been ported to 1.9, but they are not
<huats> asac: ok
<huats> :)
<asac> huats: the reason is that some project still dont understand the difference
<huats> asac: I'll try to understand that... :)
<asac> of compiling a plugin (which is basically what happens when you just build it like 1.8)
<asac> and compiling and starting a standalone application
<huats> asac: I think in that case it is the case since it works fine when I install xulrunner-1.9-dev
<asac> which is different now in 1.9
<asac> lots of project claimed to support 1.9, but it didnt even work ;)
<huats> asac: I'll remember that :)
<asac> huats: it works fine?
<huats> asac: it can be executed yep
<huats> but not if I remove the xulrunner-1.9-dev (and thus simply have the xulrunner-1.9)
<huats> that is what suprise me
<huats> thus I think the app have been really ported to 1.9 :)
<asac> sounds wierd
<huats> that was my guess too :)
<huats> (and indeed with a simple ldd I can see that with the xulrunner-1.9-dev installed it founds libxul.so and libxpcom.so while not if I remove xulrunner-1.9)
<huats> I have tried to change the configure flag "--with-gecko=xulrunner" to "--with-gecko=xulrunner-1.9" but same pb
<asac> huats: look in configure.in/ac
<asac> do they use PKG_CHECK_MODULES( .... libxul) ?
<huats> nope
<huats> asac: the only reference to xul in configure.ac is
<asac> huats: so how do they get the build flags for xulrunner?
<huats> LIBXUL_INIT
<huats> LIBXUL_DEFINES
<asac> huats: ok. that means they have a .m4 file
<asac> which does that
<asac> search for it ;)
<asac> maybe libxul.m4
<huats> asac: I was looking for it already :)
<huats> indeed
<huats> it is m4/libxul.m4
<asac> huats: then look how that crappy thing does it ;)
<asac> most likely it doesnt use PKG_CHECK_MODULES; but attempts to do stuff manually ;)
<asac> but better check
<asac> standalone applications need: libxul-embedding ... or libxul-embedding-unstable if you need more symbols
<huats> ok
<asac> (pkg-config --config libxul-embedding)
<asac> err
<asac> --cflags ;)
<asac> and --libs
<huats> there is no CHECK_MODULES reference in it
<huats> simple CHECK_EXISTS
<asac> as usual ... this file most likely comes directly from stoneage
<asac> huats: ok. what CFLAGS do they define?
<huats> that is what I am looking
<huats> I need to read it
<asac> try to search for XPCOM_GLUE
<asac> if that string isnt there and they do it manually then its not properly ported to the standalone approach
<huats> since they mention both (libxul and libxul-embedding  with a test case)
<huats> ok
<asac> huats: ok
<huats> looking
<asac> libxul-embedding is what is wanted
<asac> pkg-config --cflags libxul-embedding will give you -DXPCOM_GLUE
<asac> and other things
<asac> but that is the important part
<huats> no reference of XPCOM_GLUE in the .m4 file but there are such reference in the Makefile.{am,in}
<huats> Apparently I can give a parameter to LIBXUL_INIT to use libxul-embedding instead of libxul (I'll try that right now)
<asac> huats: yes. do that
<asac> withoug libxul-embedding it wont work
<huats> asac: ok
<huats> but the questions remain why it work with xulrunner-1.9-dev :)
<asac> not sure
<huats> don't worry
<asac> but i wouldnt waste time looking inot that
<huats> sure
<asac> unless we know they use libxul-embedding
<huats> sure :)
<huats> thanks a lot so much :)
<huats> asac: stupid question : in the control file is it better that I build-depend on xulrunner-dev or xulrunner-1.9-dev ?
<huats> so far I have used xulrunner-dev (since it is an empty package that depend on xulrunner-1.9-dev)
<huats> but I'd like to be sure...
<huats> and regarding the problem I am facing, I am working on that :)
<asac> huats: if its a merge from debian keep xulrunner-dev
<asac> otherwise use xulrunner-1.9-dev
<huats> ok
<huats> asac: thanks
<fta> asac, yesterday, i finally had chrome fully built. indeed it's incomplete, just reftests for now. my previous attempt was with a direct svn checkout (~666M), about the same thing that we import in lp, it's far from complete. the sync using gclient brings 2.5G of junk, tons of ms binaries (exe, dlls) in the 3rd party dir but it's "buildable"
<fta> i think i'll wait for it to move a bit further before i touch those scons file to see make the browser part build
<asac> fta: we will create a chromium-project product
<asac> with all the bitsw we need
<fta> we need equiv of the --system-foo of mozilla, we already have most of the 3rd parties
<fta> not sure about webkit though, they use a tag, slightly patched, don't know what we have
<fta> seems there are also bin only files
<fta> ex gears
<fta> "The binaries in this directory were an official build for chrome"
<asac> fta: from what i can tell we need "base" "v8" and "webkit" and "build" and chrome
<asac> (out of my head)
<asac> "net"
<Volans> asac: you are already trying to compile google chrome for Ubuntu? :)
<asac> Volans: it builds ... but is useless
<Volans> no GUI?
<asac> Volans: there is no gui code for linux in the "Hammer" build apparenlt
<asac> they dont even have a single x-related library in build dependencies
<asac> fta: there are a bunch of bin-only files
<fta> i know
<Volans> so they are far from an alpha version...
<asac> imo the google folks confused svn with "storage" ;)
<asac> maybe because they have this "we want all data syndrom" ;)
<Volans> moreover I know that there are many problems with 64bit
<asac> they are far far away
<fta> there's even a full build of cygwin
<asac> 64bit isnt going to fly
<asac> and unless that works i wont even consider a alpha a real alpha
<asac> fta: i think we need non of those binary stuff on linux
<asac> we dont need third_party tools either i think
<asac> scons is in the ubuntu archive and worked for me
<asac> ill try if a build with the directories above works
<asac> or see what else is missing
<fta> we just need 1 or 2 of those stuff
<asac> fta: what do you think we need?
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 14:47 < fta> we just need 1 or 2 of those stuff
<fta> i don't remember which ones, i pointed out 1 or 2 yesterday. i need to recheck but it doesn't really matter for now, too early to spend time on that imho.
<asac_> 14:48 < asac> fta: what do you think we need?
<asac_> 14:48 < asac> if WebKit is the webkit code then maybe yes,
<asac_> 14:48 < asac> but we probably want to try to use src/webkit bindings with our webkit ;)
<asac_> 14:49 < asac> wtf is modp_b64 ;)
<asac_> 14:49 < asac> sounds like a bomber :-D
<asac_> fta: well. we could make a v8 package ;)
<asac_> chromium-v8
<asac_> i feel reluctant to put all that in one big piece of orig  ;)
<fta> agreed
<fta> if we split; we'll have to patch those scons files.. brrrr
<asac_> well. i have to learn scons i guess ;)
<asac_> but agree ... i feel like "why do i need to learn this again?"
<asac_> doesnt look to difficult. but getting the best-practices right might not be trivial
<fta_> reco
<asac_> fta: when i run scons in v8
<asac_> it starts like http://paste.ubuntu.com/43623/
<asac_> (dont be confused ... its src/v8/src/third_party
<asac_> not src/third_party ;)
<asac_> lets see what comes out of building v8
<fta_> ./third_party
<fta_> ./base/third_party
<fta_> ./chrome/third_party
<fta_> ./chrome/Hammer/third_party
<fta_> ./chrome/Hammer/base/third_party
<fta_> ./googleurl/third_party
<fta_> ./v8/src/third_party
<asac_> most likely someone has opened an ITP in debian
<asac_> lets see
<asac_> fta: ye
<asac_> ss
<asac_> just running scons in v8 appears to work ;)
<asac_> it produces a libv8.a ;)
<fta_> probably but running scons in chrome will want to rebuild v8, that's what i meant by patching if we split
<asac_> ah
<asac_> fta: debian bug #497701
<ubottu> Debian bug 497701 in libv8 "RFP: libv8 -- Google V8 JavaScript Engine" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/497701
<fta_> Version: 20080903-1  yeck
<asac> fta: ok. want to take that ITP?
<asac> ;)
<fta_> Binary: libv8-dev, libv8b1.. libv8b1 ??
<fta_> asac, not sure. i want to work on the full thing but it seems like a lot of work = lot of time and as i said, i'm still busy with work
<fta_> but we'd better do something now if we think it's not going in the direction we want it to go
<fta_> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5) .. not even python or scons ??
<asac> fta_: that package of that guy?
<fta_> yes
<asac> havent looked
<fta_> i want branches for all this
<asac> does it produce a shared lib?
<fta_> yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43630/
<fta_> a lib without include/-dev packages...
<asac> and with a non-existing shlibs version ;)
<fta_> +++ libv8-20080903/debian/cron.d.ex
<fta_> @@ -0,0 +1,4 @@
<fta_> +#
<fta_> +# Regular cron jobs for the libv8 package
<fta_> +#
<fta_> +0 4	* * *	root	libv8_maintenance
<fta_> ?????????
<fta_> oh, .ex
<asac> most likely not a reasonable packaging ,)
<asac> jcastro: hurry. wake up
<fta_> nope
<asac> jcastro: we need to setup a bunch of more chromium projects ;)
<asac> jcastro: and you got stuck after https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-project ;)
<asac> (which should become a super project)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-v8
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-net
<jcastro> yep yet
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-base
<jcastro> waiting for the super project to be approved
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-webkit
<asac> http://v8.googlecode.com/svn/trunk
<asac> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/webkit
<asac> all a bit messy i have to admit ;)
<asac> jcastro: ok. lets wait then
<fta> asac, create a page on the wiki so we can write down ideas
<fta> what's happening to my motu application ? still stuck ?
<fta> refused ?
<asac> fta: no ... not all votes have been casted
<asac> fta: dholbach is on it ... kicking the other council members ;)
<fta> i see that one motu has been approved this morning, so it's not blocked for everyone :P
<fta> meeting
<asac> still frozen for alpha5 ... damn
<thvdburgt> I was forwarded here from ubuntu-devel with this question:
<thvdburgt> I have a question, I'm testing intrepid right now and when I open something I downloaded via the firefox download-dialog it does not respect my 'Open With' settings. Why isn't gnome-open or something similar used for this (I understand this opens it with the preferred operation)?
<asac> thvdburgt: where did you configure the open with ..?
<thvdburgt> Properties of the file. For instance. I use totem with .ogv files, but when I open it via FF's download-dialog it opens with banshee-1 . Looking at it now, does FF get the application from Preferences-Prefered Applicaions (Media-tab)?
<thvdburgt> highlight asac
<XioNoX> Hi!
<asac> hi
<asac> thvdburgt: go to preferences -> applications
<asac> and change the app you wnat to use
<asac> XioNoX: what i made out of it is now on the branch
<asac> things work quite well
<asac> in order to use the plugin switcher without the full_path option you need the latest xulrunner
<asac> from  ~mozillateam
<asac> PPA
<XioNoX> the one in your PPA ?
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I have it
<asac> otherwise it will only work with full_path on
<asac> (well ... in hardy you need PPA anyway)
<asac> XioNoX: only feature left is that we add a menu entry "search and install ..."
<asac> which will spwawn the pluginfinder dialog
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> We have already an menu entry
<asac> XioNoX: no ... i mean in the plugin alternatives window
<XioNoX> you mean not only for the activ page ?
<asac> the popup that allows you to switch
<asac> should also get a menu entry to search and install ... ;)
<asac> (instead of switching)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> no news from mconnor ?
<asac> Ill do it different ;)
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> ill open a new bug ... "allow preferred plugin for mime-type" ... to get the xulrunner patch with the prefs in
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> nice
<asac> when that has landed Ill try to get the ability to switch plugins in the preferences -> applications panel
<asac> and when all that is done te only thing left is the plugin finder wizard
<asac> but given that alternatives are then supported, we have a better argument to beg for that
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> good
<XioNoX> so there are things that I can do ?
<asac> XioNoX: you can add that menu entry ;)
<asac> look at how the popups look like in applications pane
<asac> there is a separator and the then there are is an option "open with ..."
<XioNoX> but I don't really understand what does this application menu
<asac> or "choose other..."
<XioNoX> err menu entry
<asac> i opens the plugin finder wizard
<asac> with the mimetype
<asac> of the entry
<XioNoX> ha
<XioNoX> I understand
<asac> do you know which popup i am referring  to?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screenshots/plugin.alt.png
<asac> the popup you see in that screen
<XioNoX> so the user could chose directly what plugin file manage a mimetype ?
<asac> XioNoX: well. he can do that now with that dialog
<asac> what we want is that he can search for more plugins that serve that mime-type
<asac> so if you just have adobe flash
<asac> you cannot swtich atm
<asac> so we add a menu entry that installs a new one
<asac> so you can switch afterwards
<asac> XioNoX: antoher thing we need is to hardcode plugin -> description mapping
<asac> currently there is "Shockwave Flash 10.0..." for adobe
<asac> and "Shockwave Flash 9.xx r999" for gnash
<asac> i talked to gnash and swfdec guys
<asac> and they said they cannot add something better to description as detection scripts sometimes look at that
<asac> so we need to manually translate those plugins to something readable
<asac> the idea is to look what the filename is and if contains
<asac> libgnash ... its "Gnash, SWF Player"
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> if its libswfdec...  its "Swfdec, SWF Player"
<asac> XioNoX: so what we want is to fix the GetDesc function
<asac> to consider that
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> ok ... i am going to sports now ;) ... cu later
<asac> (hopefully alpha5 freeze will be over tonight)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX>  cu
<XioNoX> thanks
<fta> http://nion.modprobe.de/blog/archives/651-guid.html
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-06
<asac> oh goodess ::: "gksudo firefox &"
<Kamping_Kaiser> erk :|
<asac> thats what the ubuntuzilla guys recommend their users
<asac> the yhave a complete board in ubuntforums?
<asac> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=251
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah. i could almost have guessed that was forums advice
<Kamping_Kaiser> *looks at link* - i'm not entirely supprised they do - all the other BMU tools have one
<asac> http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net
<asac> thats where they give advice with gksudo ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not even a LP hosted tool? *g*
<asac> i think that shows that they are absolutely aware that they produce something that is bad ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> latest software is like smack - people who need it dont care if it makes a mess (of them)
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb, fireing up my buildd. i might play DIY firefox again (been a while)
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_2_BUILD5
<fta> asac, i found that ubuntuzilla link in the intrepid forum, someone started a vote to have 3.1 by default in intrepid
<Kamping_Kaiser> not exactly 'rb', but i'm back :D
<sebner> asac: 3.1 alpha2 is now available. update \o/ :D
<fta> i did it last week
<fta> i'm now past it
<fta_> sebner, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/3.1b1pre.png
<sebner> fta_: \o/. now the move to intrepid :P
<fta> sebner, well, we discussed that with asac last week, he didn't want it in universe
<sebner> asac: langweiler :P
<sebner> fta: bah, wie have kernel 2.6.27 so wie also could easily use ff 3.1 pre pre pre
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> *we
<fta> it's my default browser since a1
<sebner> fta: haXX0r extensions?
<fta> ?
<sebner> fta: I suppose they aren't working with 3.1!?
<fta> i use the nightly testers addon so all my extensions are ok
<sebner> kk
<fta> i could not survive without adblock+
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> fta: I'll grab your ppa version =)
<fta> i have ~25 addons
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> fta: how can I configure nightly dev tools so it's using 3.0 instead of 3.1? O_o
<fta> eh? why do you need that?
<sebner> fta: because now I'm using ff 3.1 from your ppa :P
<fta> so? install that addon in ff3.1 and your good
<fta> you're
<fta> once that addon is installed, you need to visit the addon ui and select override
<sebner> ah I installed it with the old ff ^^
<fta> no, i made 3.1 use a different profile (a clone of your regular one)
<sebner> fta: ^^, working now. thx :D
<fta> try ctrl+tab
<sebner> fta: nothing happens. O_o
<fta> you need several tabs
<sebner> LOL
<sebner> fta: seems like compiz xD
<sebner> fta: but shredder isn't starting. core dump :(
<fta> mine ?
<sebner> fta: yep
<fta> i haven't touched it in a while, and i'm not using it, so everything is possible
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> kkk
<fta> that package really needs some love
<fta> being a mutt user, i can't provide that love :(
<sebner> fta: I see
<fta> asac, [reed]: any idea what could cause that: Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIINIParserFactory.createINIParser]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/components/nsUpdateService.js :: getLocale :: line 513"  data: no]
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/components/nsUpdateService.js
<fta> Line: 513
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/mozapps/update/src/nsUpdateService.js.in#503
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/xulrunner/setup/nsXULAppInstall.js#61
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. in ubuntu mozilla-devscripts, under debian/control , is there a reason why mozilla-devscripts isnt in Build-Depends by default? (or am i reading this bit f the readme all wrong?)
<fta> eh? mozilla-devscripts a Build-Depends itself ?
<fta> +of
<Kamping_Kaiser> eg, should mozilla-devscripts be in the Build-Depends of firefox?
<fta> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, yeah, thats partly whats confusing me
<fta> well, now yes, it should
<fta> ff3, not ff2
<gnomefreak> why is it needed for ff?
<fta> because of xpi and compare
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. this is confusing :/
<gnomefreak> good reason
<fta> and lang pack exports
<gnomefreak> brb playing with new terminal
<fta> Kamping_Kaiser: what is confusing ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, which debian/{rules,control} i'm supposed to be editing
<fta> what for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm reading the README for mozilla-devscripts. i want to generate a custom orig.gz for firefox3-but-not-firefox
<fta> just add a .conf and a small .mk
<gnomefreak> :( its too long
<fta> i need to make that easier...
<fta> the .conf could not be hosted in the package for now, only in m-d which is not good
 * Kamping_Kaiser gives it a go
<fta> once i'm done with that #*!.?&# lcd-filter, i'll have a look at m-d
<Kamping_Kaiser> fwiw, the bzr of firefox-3.0.hardy has m-d in build-dep already
<fta> yes, for ff3, it's expected
<Kamping_Kaiser> nod. cool.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks for confirming :)
<gnomefreak> i hate java so much
<gnomefreak> fta: MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh doesnt work since chatzilla is java there is no .sh file anywhere. anything i should look for to replace that command
<fta> do they provide their own script ?
<gnomefreak> not bash no
<fta> could be anything
<fta> it's a shell command
<fta> chatzilla is using java ????? really ? i thought it was a xul app so just xul and js
<fta> and so cpp
<gnomefreak> no xul files
<fta> some
<gnomefreak> none
<gnomefreak> ive been trough all dirs.
<gnomefreak> through even
<gnomefreak> ill pastebin it
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/531947  is all commands and freinds
<gnomefreak> friends
<fta> what is that package? is that from seamonkey or what ?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache search chatzilla
<fta> iceape-chatzilla - dummy upgrade package for SeaMonkey Chatzilla IRC client
<fta> mozilla-chatzilla - dummy upgrade package for SeaMonkey Chatzilla IRC client
<fta> seamonkey - The Seamonkey Internet Suite
<fta> seamonkey-chatzilla - Seamonkey Chatzilla IRC client
<gnomefreak> fta: chatzilla is a separate extension
<fta> why don't i see it on intrepid ?
<gnomefreak> atleast the one im working on is
<gnomefreak> i havent finished with it
<fta> i don't see it on hardy either
<gnomefreak> cant figure out what to use instead of sh build.sh
<Kamping_Kaiser> \o/ i have a new orig.tar.gz. now to use custom mk i guess. (and .conf)
<gnomefreak> fta: its not going to be in either since it was removed from mozilla packages
<fta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chatzilla&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<gnomefreak> fta: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16
<fta> oh, you are repackaging it from scratch?
<gnomefreak> yes
<fta> ok, once you're done, i will remove the one from seamonkey then
<fta> good
<gnomefreak> yesh have to figure out what to replace sh build.sh and all should be good and it will be done
<gnomefreak> maybe i should take the one from firegpg and add it to the source im not so sure that will work though
 * gnomefreak not reall familar with jave or js
<gnomefreak> build.sh looks like it could work but for some reason i have feelings its not gonna be that simple
<gnomefreak> s/have feelings/ have a feeling
<Kamping_Kaiser> in m-d/src/ theres a firefox-3.0.mk.in . is this the same file as firefox-3.0.mk, just with a pre-install extention?
<fta> there's a substitution at build-time
<fta> just diff them, you'll see
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm, ok. ta.
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to use med-xpi-unpack to produce a flat source tree for .xpi's you want to import in an .upstream branch
<gnomefreak> med-xpi-unpack?
<asac> gnomefreak: its in mozilla-devscripts nowadays
<asac> gnomefreak: and sh build.sh would just run med-xpi-pack
<gnomefreak> if it ran it than i should beable to leave sh build.sh and i cant since it FTBFS on that
<gnomefreak> maybe add m-devscripts to build-deps?
<gnomefreak> although i thought it was
<gnomefreak> yep already is
<gnomefreak> please tell me you dont mean that instead of getting source from upstream i should have used m-d to produce one? however i have already made a .tar.gz bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --export-upstream=/home/gnomefreak/package/package.upstream/ using that command
<gnomefreak> oh god hes getting on my nerves with the how do i use apt and synaptic on Intrepid
<asac> gnomefreak: you need m-devscripts in build-depedns
<asac> thats for sure
<asac> (why did you think its not required?)
<asac> gnomefreak: the idea is to use med-xpi-unpack to produce the .upstream source tree
<asac> which you then check-in
<gnomefreak> it already is in b-d
<asac> committing the .jar in packed form is just bad
<asac> fix that
<gnomefreak> i dont understand. there is no .jar in the source
<asac> gnomefreak: there is in chrome/
<gnomefreak> yes ther is
<asac> see ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: so do you still have the .xpi?
<asac> gnomefreak: if so ... do:
<asac> cd /home/gnomefreak/package/package.upstream/
<gnomefreak> ah i see the jar now
<asac> rm -r *
<asac> med-xpi-unpack /path/to/chatzilla.xpi .
<asac> bzr commit -m "* recommit version X.X in med-xpi-unpack format"
<asac> err
<asac> before the commit you have to do:
<asac> bzr add .
<asac> gnomefreak: and the build.sh would just be
<asac> med-xpi-pack . chatzilla.xpi
<asac> quite simple, right?
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<gnomefreak> rm -r *? we want to remove everything?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats works ok
<asac> the .bzr dir will not be rmoved
<asac> and since we unpack the complete upstream, its exactly the thing we want to do
<asac> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43930/
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats the commands in right and clean order ;)
 * Kamping_Kaiser discovers running debuild ina  bzr repo doesnt produce installable debs
<gnomefreak> asac: ok ill work on it. so once i push upstream i have to pull it again and push my debian dir into new source?
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: it does
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: for all bzr package branches that use a full-source layout
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: everything new we do, is in such a layout
<asac> only the mozilla app trees are not
<asac> most because we cannot auto-sync upstream soruces
<asac> so keeping this huge amount of code in bzr wont bring us much benefit
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: so use bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -b'
<asac> :)
<asac> and put the orig.tar.gz in ../tarballs/
<gnomefreak> asac: should i unpack before running rm -r *
<gnomefreak> im guessing yes
<asac> gnomefreak: read the past
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43930/
<asac> rm -r is clearly the second step
<asac> in that paste ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, is 'bd' short for something? i think i need to do some learning ;)
<asac> builddeb
<gnomefreak> i did but rm -r * cant remove files it doesnt see but i will try it
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: you need to install bzr-builddeb package
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, um. i'll look for it
<gnomefreak> after running rm -r * now i have no .xpi anymore
<gnomefreak> so third step wont work since .xpi is gone
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... its not my problem if you keep the .xpi in the .upstream tree ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: how can i know that you do that ;)
<asac> so you need to download it somewhere again ;)
<gnomefreak> i have it again
<gnomefreak> ive had it i just cp it to new dir
<asac> yeah ;) ... then continue with step 3 ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: no you must not cp it in the .upstream tree
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, i dont see -b in the debuild manpage. i usually use -S -k
<asac> in that way you will commit that to bzr
<asac> which is absolutely not what we want
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: well .. -b is for producing binary only
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: -S is for source only
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: thought you wanted to do a debuild -b
<gnomefreak> ok will re download it
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: those options are all documented in dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> manpage
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, i'll want both (-S to upload to LP, and -b to test here)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aaah.
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you redownload? i think you still had that in your home?
<gnomefreak> asac: i do and that is what i cp'ed into new dir
<asac> gnomefreak: sometimes i get confused by the way you do things ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you cp it?
<asac> gnomefreak: you dont need to do anything then
<asac> just continue with step 3
<gnomefreak> because i made a dir for it i dont want the cruft in $HOME
<asac> gnomefreak: i am sure that you will do it
<asac> just try to be not too botty
<asac> keep the goal in mind ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: do you know what the goal is?
<gnomefreak> i am i just didnt understand the rm -r command since it removed the .xpi
<asac> gnomefreak: it shouldnt remove it
<gnomefreak> asac: to produce new .upstream
<asac> if the .xpi is in package.upstream
<asac> then something is wrong
<gnomefreak> it does if its not unpacked first
<gnomefreak> the .xpi isnt in .upstream jus tthe source files
<asac> gnomefreak: just follow the instrtuctions. the instructions are designed to work if the .xpi is _not_ in the package.upstream dir
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont mind. then dont tell me and confuse me
<asac> the idea is to clean everything in the .upstream tree (but keep the .bzr directory)
<asac> then use med-xpi-unpack to get a better layout for that tree
<asac> and bzr add + commit it
<asac> gnomefreak: thats all the paste is about
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/531964
<gnomefreak> the commands are not doing what you expect them to
<gnomefreak> s/you/we
<asac> gnomefreak: hell. why dont you read what i wrote?
<asac> the command you used is not the command i gave you
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> nope
<gnomefreak> oh the .
<asac> gnomefreak: you lack a second command argument
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> nope same output
<asac> gnomefreak: you will find out
<gnomefreak> no nevermind that
<asac> gnomefreak: one hint: you need to do that _inside_ the directory i gave you
<gnomefreak> same output
<asac> inside "package.upstream"
<asac> not sure why oyu are doing that
<asac> gnomefreak: if it prints "missing output directory" then you lack the output directory ;)
<gnomefreak> want you mean i need to pull the .upstream first
<gnomefreak> s/want/wait
<gnomefreak> should i still keep the packed .xpi in that dir?
<asac> gnomefreak: kick Jazzva
<asac> Jazzva: why do you test in med-xpi-unpack whether a directory exists?
<asac> Jazzva: that doesnt make much sense for the upgrade case
<asac> gnomefreak: just replace "." with
<asac> /tmp/non-existing
<asac> and then do cp -r /tmp/non-existing/* .
<gnomefreak> ok so it gets it out of the way
<asac> gnomefreak: no it creates the unpacked tree in /tmp/non-existing (which must not exist before that command)
<asac> and then you manually copy the files over frfom there
<asac> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43934/
<asac> thats the updated instruction then
 * Kamping_Kaiser will try and tame mozilla-devscripts again tomorrow - thanks all, i've made a huge amount of progress.
<Kamping_Kaiser> my .conf files are making it into the deb, my .mk files didnt get generated. tomorrows issue :)
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/531966 asac that is what i get with your commands
<gnomefreak> and a few "ls" to show what is there
 * gnomefreak thinks med-xpi-unpack is having issues, by looks of it it cant find med-xpi in m-d
<gnomefreak> m-d is version 0.10 on my system
<gnomefreak> maybe forgetting a cd ..
<gnomefreak> before running med-xp-unpack so im in same dir as .xpi
<gnomefreak> not sure why it isnt seeing the .xpi in ~/source_chatzilla
<gnomefreak> even in same dir as .xpi it gives same output. asac can you please grab the chatzilla.upstream and the .xpi from addons and see what im doing wrong with your commands rm -r * cleared all files/dirs from inside my chatzilla.upstream than running med-xpi* it fails on im guessing there should be a flag im missing with med-xpi* to make it see the xpi
<fta> restarting X to test my new cairo, brb
<fta> worse
<gnomefreak> isnt cairo shipped with firefox-3?
<fta> no
<fta> we use system-cairo
<fta> s/no/yes but/
<gnomefreak> ah
<Jazzva> asac, gnomefreak: med-xpi-unpack chatzilla-ver.xpi .
<Jazzva> but yes, it's better to assume "." if output_dir isn't provided, instead of "missing output dir" :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: than why are the commands not working
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, have you tried with med-xpi-unpack xpi .?
<Jazzva> to place "." as output_dir?
<gnomefreak> if you mean replace xpi with chatzilla-ver.xpi yes i did
<gnomefreak> let me try the . but i thought i did
<Jazzva> no, to provide "." as the second argument
<Jazzva> as in
<Jazzva> med-xpi-unpack chatzilla-0.9.83.xpi .
<gnomefreak> same output
<Jazzva> really? let me check
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/531972
<Jazzva> ah... silly me :)
<gnomefreak> even in .upstream still give that output
<Jazzva> I assumed that med-xpi-unpack will only let you unpack to the new dir
<Jazzva> then you copy your debian/ to that new dir and that should be it...
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> that will make it work?
<Jazzva> in the case of packaging your new extension
<Jazzva> you download xpi file, then call med-xpi-unpack file.xpi packagin_dir
<gnomefreak> the point was to start over (just upstream branch)
<gnomefreak> shouldnt need debian in upstream
<Jazzva> s/packagin/packaging/
<gnomefreak> packaging dir would be .upstream in my case?
<gnomefreak> +_
<Jazzva> yes
<Jazzva> med-xpi-unpack extension.xpi extension.upstream
<Jazzva> cd extension.upstream
<Jazzva> bzr init
<Jazzva> and that would give you a new .upstream dir
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/531973
<Jazzva> remove chatzilla.upstream..
<gnomefreak> will it create it than?
<Jazzva> yes...
<gnomefreak> much better
<Jazzva> well, it was either this, or remove the contents of the output directory and then unpack to it
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if this helps
<kaaloo> asac: Hi, I had some trouble building the gnash package on intrepid, because of libkonq4-dev dependency.  When that was fixed I'm getting messages concerning the tarball from dpkg I think
<Jazzva> kaaloo, asac got disconnected few minutes ago
<kaaloo> Jazzva: shucks !  Well maybe someone else can help, I'm getting this from dpkg : version 'drwxr-xr-x    2 1003     1003         4096 May 07  2006 0.7.1' has bad syntax: version string has embedded spaces
<gnomefreak> what is the name of the tarball?
<gnomefreak> full name and version
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: gnash_0.8.3.orig.tar.gz.  It says "using uscan to look for the upstream tarball" and then I get a bunch of "bad syntax" messages
<kaaloo> I'm using the lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/gnash/ubuntu branch
<gnomefreak> are you using dpkg or bzr builddeb to build it?
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: bzr bd yes
<gnomefreak> adn im gonna assume the .ubuntu dir doesnt have spaces?
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: let me pastebin the whole trace, maybe that will help you help me :)
 * gnomefreak == dumb ass today
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43945/
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: rebu updates every 10 minutes?
<gnomefreak> s/rebu/revu
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, not sure, but probably
<gnomefreak> kaaloo: did you move the uscan created tarball into tarballs dir?
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: oops !  don't know about that.  I branched the lp branch, then tried bzr bd.  Where would that tarball be created ?
<gnomefreak> he left :(
<gnomefreak> kaaloo: you have to set up the bzr dirs its looking for the tarball in ~/something/work/tarballs inside work should have tarballs dir and yuour source dir with debian dir
<gnomefreak> here is example
<gnomefreak> ok let me see what he wants
<gnomefreak> and ill pastebin it
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: I found the tarball in ../build-area
<gnomefreak> kaaloo: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/531976
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: thanks I'll look at that now
<gnomefreak> thats a basic working set up
<gnomefreak> build will create everything else (ex build-area packages.deb _source _changes ect...)
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: is the /work part of the dir important ? because my setup looks almost the same
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<gnomefreak> atleast to me
<kaaloo> gnomefreak:ok I'll try with that type of setup
<gnomefreak> im sure you can rename it anything but for the build it looks for it in the dir im sure no matter name
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 254316 i told him to update bug with new info since he didnt have packages installed he is saying that firefox isnt changing his set up to spanish automagicly he is in #ubuntu-bugs atm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254316 in language-selector "Language Support doesn't install Firefox Locales" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254316
<gnomefreak> its not frigging updating
 * gnomefreak needs to walk away. Jazzva worked like a charm thanks
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: I get a different error if I do a "bzr bd --builder pdebuild" and "bzr bd --native".  with pdebuild its still the same as before.  With --native I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/43947/
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, no problem
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: ok thanks, maybe I'll catch asac later
<gnomefreak> kaaloo: i use bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kA5C42601 -i.bzr' . to build source
<gnomefreak> incuding the .
<gnomefreak> once my branch updates ill try building it and hope that this package is finished
<kaaloo> gnomefreak: hmm
<XioNoX> Hi!
 * gnomefreak very unhappy now
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks now everything i did is for not. FF is in effect which means everything has to wait until Intrepid+1 im done working this week since it doesnt matter until next devel cycle
<fta> i kind of know that feeling....
<kaaloo> asac: I found a problem in  debian/watch in lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu.  Wasn't parsing version numbers from directory correctly.
<kaaloo> asac: sorry, Hi first !
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-07
<Kamping_Kaiser> morning all
<Kamping_Kaiser> should i ask here or -motu about issues trying to make a custom mozilla-devscripts?
<fta> here
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. well, i put a custom .mk.in in the devscripts bzr dir, run bzr-buildpackage --split --dont-purge --builder='optionshere' and i dont have a .mk fie in the deb
<Kamping_Kaiser> my .conf file in src/mozclient/ does wind up in the .deb
<fta> you need to add your file to subst_files in src/Makefile
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks, i'll give it a go
<fta> but as i said, i need to modify m-d so you can ship your files in your own package instead of inside m-d
<Kamping_Kaiser> nod.
<fta> asac, jcastro, http://www.osnews.com/story/20260/WebKit_Integrates_Chrome_Features
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, thanks! the files have made it in
<fta> you're welcome
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot. i have an orig.tar.gz
<Kamping_Kaiser> readme doesnt say what to do now, but i'm sure its documented somewhere
<fta> what do you want to do next ? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i assume i need to cast some spell to build a deb out of it
<fta> from the bzr branch ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah.
<fta> assuming you have the bzr-builddeb package installed, go to the branch root and say "bzr bd --merge"
<Kamping_Kaiser> i've been using -> bzr-buildpackage --split --dont-purge --builder='debuild -S -k<key>'
<Kamping_Kaiser> should i be using --merge instead?
<fta> if you have your tarball in ../tarballs, bzr bd --merge --dont-purge is enough
<Kamping_Kaiser> its still in the bzr working dir, so i'll move it now.
<fta> depends if you want to build locally, or prepare a src package for upload, etc..
<fta> ok, fine
<fta> -S is for src packages, not to build debs locally
<Kamping_Kaiser> nod. i'm doing both atm (running with -S then with -b)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i should have been mosre specific too - i'm using  bzr-buildpackage --split --dont-purge --builder='debuild -[S,b] -k<key>' for m-d
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm going to try --merge etc for FF
<fta> with bd, if you want to build m-d, use --native instead of --merge
<fta> m-d is a native package
<fta> it has no "-" in its version and it doesn't need an external tarball
<Kamping_Kaiser> wish it would cache the cvs checkout somewhere :/ this is costing me a fair bit of bandwidth
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, so if i change m-d, i should make it 0.10-<mystring><myversion>, rather then let dch append ubuntu1 at the end - is that correct?
<fta> no -, make it 0.10+yourstring
<fta> as i said, it's not a good idea to have to modify m-d to add a new project. i *really* need to fix that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. its time i re-read the packaging guide. i seem to have forgotten more then i'd like
<fta> native packages are a bit special
<fta> damn, already so late
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. build error. that means i'm getting far enough for the build to be failing :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, thanks for the help, i'll see you later
<armin76> jslock.cpp:200:2: error: #error "JS_HAS_NATIVE_COMPARE_AND_SWAP should be 0 if your platform lacks a compare-and-swap instruction." <- hrm?
<fta> crimsun, hi, i wouldn't mind some help to make firefox-3.1 sound work with p-a. if i play flash with it 1st, i can't play any sound in new instances of totem or rhythmbox, only mplayer seems fine. If I play something in rhythmbox before i start ff3.1, ff has no sound in flash afterwards. this firefox-3.1 is built with libasound2 as the new <video/> and <audio/> require it.
<fta> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> odd
<fta> [reed], are you using pulse-audio ?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> I use nightlies from mozilla.org
<[reed]> which work fine
<fta> they don't for me
<[reed]> reed@jarodplus:~$ ps auwx | grep pulseaudio
<[reed]> reed      4786  0.0  0.0   3004   756 pts/14   S+   12:44   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<[reed]> reed      7367  0.7  0.1  40508  4000 ?        Sl   Sep02  54:54 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<[reed]> reed      7371  0.0  0.0   5776  1360 ?        S    Sep02   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<fta> same problems, could be intrepid then
<fta> fta      10787 1161  0.3  39096  7128 ?        S<l  Sep05 38046:08 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<fta> fta      11111  0.0  0.1   7524  2580 ?        S    Sep05   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<[reed]> 38046:08?
<[reed]> heh
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta>  9369 fta       20   0  385m 208m  26m S  335 10.3 133:12.12 firefox-3.1
<fta> top is funny
<[reed]> 38046:08 for time seems a bit off ;)
<fta> 335% cpu too
<[reed]> hah
<fta> that's probably the new kernel (2.6.27)
<fta> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<fta> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<fta> that's firefox
<fta> [reed], try that in ff: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/top.gif
<[reed]> heh, what app did you use to make that?
<fta> byzanz-applet
<[reed]> fta: http://primedirective.net/firefox_top.gif
<fta> [reed], it's not kernel 2.6.27 right?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> hardy
<fta> i should probably file a bug, but i already filed 10 in the last 2 or 3 days
<[reed]> and? :)
<fta> everything is crashing, regressing, dead-locking.. it's depressing
<fta> and nothing, no answer as usual
<armin76> bumb!
<armin76> hg sucks
<armin76> how do i see the changes on a dir and not on the full repo through the web interface?
<fta> lol http://www.journaldugeek.com/2008/09/07/dou-vient-le-logo-de-google-chrome/
<sebner> fta: around?
<fta> yep
<sebner> fta: I have now your ff 3.1 running etc and also set under "prefered applications" but many applications still open the old one. howto fix it?
<fta> probably the x-www-browser alternative
<sebner> fta: that meas?
<fta> update-alternatives --display x-www-browser
<sebner> fta: ah I see. thx
<sebner> fta: Fixed! thx. I'm wondering that the gui is somehow useless in this case
<fta> i agree, it's dirty
<sebner> fta: What about uploading ff 4.0 nighty sources to your ppa? xD
<fta> sebner, ff 4.0 ? i haven't heard anything recent about it
<sebner> fta: I thougth there are already sources/branches available for it
<fta> sebner, you mean on lp ?
<sebner> fta: generelly. also on mozilla
<fta> sebner, on lp, they are mine
<fta> but i stopped a while ago when mozilla decided to do 3.1 after 3.0, instead of 4.0
<sebner> ah kk
<fta> so afaik, there's no such thing as 4.0 at the moment
<sebner> fta: I see. thx and sry for the noise :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-31
<andv> hi gnomefreak :)
<andv> gnomefreak, do you know when asac will be back?
<gnomefreak> andv: hi
<gnomefreak> andv: tomowwor last i heard
<andv> ok great
<gnomefreak> september 1st
<andv> yep, tomorrow then
<gnomefreak> fta: is crhomuim really that big  of a package?
<gnomefreak> sorry for typo its still too early
<asac> hi
<bdrung_> asac: welcome back
<fta2> hi
<asac> thx
<asac> anything i missed?
<asac> anything i should know before start reading my mailbox gigante.
<gnomefreak> asac: welcome back
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> only 3 hours to do email. brb smoke
<fta2> asac, the v8 builds are useless, nothing is using the 1.2 branch
<asac> sure. i can bump them to latest or whatever.
<asac> what would you suggest?
<fta2> trunk
<fta2> btw, i had to drop system sqlite
<asac> hmm
<asac> for c or f?
<fta2> c
<asac> because they patched it or running something to bleeding for us now?
<fta2> they patched it
<fta2> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/third_party/sqlite/README.chromium?r1=24807&r2=24806&pathrev=24807
<fta2> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/third_party/sqlite/src/os_unix.c?r1=24807&r2=24806&pathrev=24807
<fta2> trivial but enough to break the system lib
<fta2> asac, i also stopped the backports of gwibber daily
<asac> fta2: backports < jaunty or <=jaunty ?
<asac> is it brokenb ecause of webklit?
<fta2> python
<fta2>  /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk:185: *** invalid setting for XS-Python-Version.  Stop.
<fta2> gasp, i broke the bot
<asac> so gwibber needs new python now? or just hardcoded version for karmic in branch?
<fta2> Ken and jcastro told me it's ok to stop
<fta2> i didn't investigate further
<fta2> feel free
<fta2> bot fixed, hopefully
<fta2> asac, your nmt also has some issues
<fta2> the applet pkg needs a bt dep iirc
<asac> fta2: yes. bittorrent and also a change of polkit (like what i had for nm)
<asac> awe is working on the breakage -finally
<asac> today
<asac> otherwise i will finish that up tomorrow
<asac> also thx for including a sensible mail title now in logs
<fta2> asac, bittorrent? lol, no bluetooth
<fta2> asac, the title is just part of my new idea for the logs, i committed phase 1 yesterday
<fta2> ripps, ^^
<fta2> (and some fixes today)
<ripps> fta2: yeah, I noticed. New email option
<fta2> ripps, you need r121
<ripps> I'm updating my repo dirs now
<fta2> maybe you should subscribe to the branch on lp and ask for email notifications
<ripps> I have a dozens of repos that I update daily and I have a script that automatically scans them for upstream changes.
<fta2> ripps, do you use that with my bot or instead of my bot?
<ripps> Well, I keep my bot in a seperate directory and I manually sync changes between my repo dir and my version of the bot, just so I can learn a little about what was changed
<ripps> I use meld, very useful for automatically sync changes between 2 dirs, but still having some control over it
<fta2> ripps, oh, so you have a fork?
<ripps> not really, just some stuff in my daily.sh, but pretty much 99% of it is identical to yours
<fta2> ripps, hm, would you mind sharing? so i can see if it's generic enough to be merged, or if i should add some hooks to allow you do what you need without patching
<fta2> i have to run, be back in ~1h. feel free to talk to fta ;)
<andv> hello asac!!
<andv> welcome back!
<andv> asac, you forgot to push all-in-one before going to holidays
<andv> you pushed mozilla-devscripts only :)
<asac> hi. yeah. it didnt make the cut unfortunately ... will happen today or tomorrow morning (most likely) ... i am already on my way out again for dinner et al
<andv> asac, please remember to add DM tag
<andv> asac, if you want I can do it myself on the branch
<andv> asac, I've added it ;)
<andv> asac, and gave a release commit
<RainCT> Hi
<andv> hi
<RainCT> I've just upgraded to Karmic, and the "Keep 3.5 settings" option doesn't work (it just scared me to hell! :D)
<andv> it worked for me
<RainCT> It created a new profile and my Shiretoko stuff ended up in ~/.mozilla/firefox.3.0-replaced/firefox
<andv> I would suggest you to open a bug and asac will have a look at it
<andv> anyway it worked fine for me
<andv> some days ago I upgraded
<RainCT> (in case it matters, I had Shiretoko open during the update, once it completed I attempted to open a link from another app and I got the dialog where I checked "keep 3.5" - nothing happened. Now I've closed Shiretoko, opened Firefox, got asked again -clicked on "keep 3.5 settings" again- and got the explained result)
<andv> it's seems not a bug then
<andv> you just kept it opened during an update
<andv> which is a bit not safe
<andv> I had it working coz my firefox was closed during the update
<RainCT> Well, it should be made safe then, shouldn't it? :)
<andv> keeping it open and having the 'keep' stuff working?
<andv> during an update?
<RainCT> Yep
<RainCT> But hey, nevermind if nobody else complains - Just thought I'd mention it :)
<andv> usually firefox after installing any kind of update (addons / lang packs / whatever) it requires to be restarted
<asac> RainCT: one quick comment. we have a bug open for that
<asac> and i think we need to somehow address that better
<asac> not exactly sure how though
<andv> asac, I think it's normal to restart an application after an update
<andv> or not?
<asac> its unacceptable that it does the wrong thing if the user has it open during update
<asac> yes. but we dont force a restart ... we just give user the hint to trestart it
<asac> with a button so they can do that easily
<andv> true
<andv> it's not forced but suggested
<andv> right
<asac> obvious solution i suggested in the bug is that the script probes whether there is a remote firefox running
<asac> and if it is, dont do the migration
<asac> only when its a "real" start
<asac> i think there were a few corner cases tricky with that
<asac> but in general thats the way to go
<asac> (however, the bug most likely existed in firefox 3.0 transition too - not saying we shouldnt fix it of course)
<asac> corner cases -> mostly "multi profile" cases
<asac> ok out for dinner
<asac> bbl
<RainCT> (I didn't get a "restart required" bubble either, btw)
<RainCT> asac: ok, enjoy your meal :)
<andv> cya
<fta> gasp, my pc crashed during the day
<fta> when did i disappear?
<fta> 15:28:59 <--     fta has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<fta> hmm
<fta> asac, did you send your dch patch for integration in u or d?
<jcastro> fta or asac: can one of you sponsor gwibber so we can get 2.0 in pls?
<fta> jcastro, is it considered stable enough?
<jcastro> yeah
<fta> jcastro, i just have an empty window in my laptop
<jcastro> it's not going into main though is what I was told
<jcastro> hmm, let me find vandine
<kenvandine> fta, empty window?
<kenvandine> fta, seems more stable to me
<fta> i meant, no dent at all, in any tab/stream/whatever
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> have you tried running the daemon and the client in a terminal?
<kenvandine> get some output
<fta> ..and many features regressed compared to 1.2.*, themes, auto ":" after nicks, avatars no longer cached, etc.
<kenvandine> themes are broken... yes
<kenvandine> avatar caching has never worked well...
<fta> that's why i asked if it was considered stable enough (for me, it isn't, but if others think it's ok, i'm fine)
<kenvandine> it is "feature complete" for karmic
<kenvandine> but there are known bugs for sure...
<kenvandine> it is definately less "crashy" than the 1.2 series
<fta> 2.0 already crashed 3 times for me, while 1.2 didn't since asac patched it, not even once
<fta> nothing enlightening in the terminals
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i haven't had any crashes
<kenvandine> so no output?
<kenvandine> and what revision are you running?
<fta> r396
<kenvandine> ok.. i have 393
 * kenvandine pulls
<kenvandine> oh... what happens when you hit the refresh button?
<kenvandine> i wonder if it never auto refreshes on startup
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gwibber2.ogv
<fta> hm, i see some dents now
<kenvandine> ok
<fta> weird
<fta> i didn't even hit refresh (i couldn't find it)
<kenvandine> ok
<fta> the 1st "Loading Complete" appeared several minute after the launch
<kenvandine> it needs to call refresh once on startup
<kenvandine> i think it waits until the configured interval to refresh
<kenvandine> hey aquarius
<aquarius> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> fta, so can you get it uploaded?
<kenvandine> that is stuff we will get fixed as bug fixes
<kenvandine> not features :)
<fta> ok, which branch is it? i don't remember
<kenvandine> bug 420034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420034 in gwibber "Update to 2.0.0 snapshot" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420034
<kenvandine>  lp:~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging
<kenvandine> fta, thx!
<fta> kenvandine, hm, I will just bump it to 396, no other change, 393 was spitting too many errors via apport
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> /me waves
<kenvandine> fta, sure
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: wasn't I clear on my request???
<fta> kenvandine, done
<fta> BUGabundo, apparently not
<kenvandine> fta, awesome
<BUGabundo> fta: well I remember asac opening bugs, and have written a blog post I think
<BUGabundo> on how web designers should not filter Firefox for it string
<BUGabundo> but the proper agent
<BUGabundo> or else stuff like shireoko or abrowser will not get caught
<fta> i have the same problem with chromium
<fta> upstream hardcoded Chrome, i wanted to change it to Chromium, they said it's a bad idea
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> yeah but at work
<fta> i then changed it to mention both Chrome and Chromium, they said it's too long
<BUGabundo> I noticed today on their css lots of Firefox agent hardcoded
<BUGabundo> and I wanted proof that that was *wrong*
<BUGabundo> just showing them abrowser was enough
<BUGabundo> *wasnt
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<fta> i have no solution for that
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> but I'm sure I read something from asac on that
<BUGabundo> micahg: do you know?
<BUGabundo>  well I remember asac opening bugs, and have written a blog post I think
<BUGabundo> (09:42:21 PM) freenode: on how web designers should not filter Firefox for it string
<BUGabundo> (09:42:28 PM) freenode: but the proper agent
<BUGabundo> (09:42:45 PM) freenode: or else stuff like shireoko or abrowser will not get caught
<fta> when we change the branding in firefox, it also changes the user agent, that is an upstream choice to tie the two together
<micahg> sorry, i missed the Q
<micahg> ah
<micahg> yes
<micahg> is asac around?
<fta> so it's expected to break web site hardcoding stuff for firefox
<fta> siteS
<micahg> well, depending on what it checks for it can break sites
<micahg> bug 397211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397211 in firefox-3.5 "Shiretoko user agent string breaks compatibilty with major websites" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397211
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-01
 * BUGabundo $ kick.user(BUGabundo)->bed();
<asac> morning
<asac> ejat: hey
<asac> so what is your langcode? ml or ms?
<asac> your firefox 3.0 translations should be visible in karmic now
<asac> did you check that yet?
<asac> ejat: ok seems it works#
<asac> but strings from xulrunner are not visible
<asac> and there is some brokenness
<asac> let me know when you are there so we can go through it
<asac> fta: for the applet build failures i oddly got the mails twice
<asac> one was sent to "asac@ubuntu.com" ... and one sent to "fta@ubuntu.com" ...
<asac> do you bounce the mails you get about that to me?
<asac> (if so its not needed, i seem to get the NM build failures)
<asac> From: Launchpad Buildd System <noreply@launchpad.net>
<asac> To: fta@ubuntu.com
<asac> Subject: [Build #1199218] amd64 build of network-manager-applet 0.8~a~git.20090831t222834.051c967-0ubuntu1~nmt1 in ubuntu
<asac> but good. seems that nm at least built
<asac> ok nma should be fixed now
<asac> uploaded manually to ppa ... hope this didnt break the bot :/
<asac> in case it did ... let me know and i owe you one more beer fta ;)
<asac> but i think it dsidnt break it as the bot just looksa t daily branches afaik
<andv> good morning
<fta> asac, i don't understand the "applet build failures i oddly got the mails twice", i need to review the bot logs 1st
<asac> mozilla bug 339782
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 339782 in XPCOM "[ARM] XPTC_InvokeByIndex crashes when cross-compiled under GCC 3.4.x with EABI (CodeSourcery)" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339782
<fta> jcastro, *sigh* http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255271
<jcastro> hah, crossover
<fta> i thought i would get used to the notification in the right-middle of the screen, but most of the time, it's covering my work so it's getting in my way :( baaad
<micahg1> fta: is asac back?
<fta> yes
<andv> asac, any new for all-in-one?
<andv> * news
<fta> !eol intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eol intrepid
<fta> hm
<micahg> fta: april
<fta> micahg, thx
<kenvandine> fta, there are some really nice gwibber bug fixes in r400 (lp:~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging)
<kenvandine> fta, if you mind uploading :)
<kenvandine> s/mind/don't mind
<fta> kenvandine, you mean bumping the dailies or uploading to karmic?
<kenvandine> karmic
<kenvandine> it refreshes on startup, loads the proper default configs and tinyurl works again
<kenvandine> great improvement to the first run experience :)
<fta> kenvandine, everything's possible but i'd prefer to wait a few more days between updates in karmic to collect more fixes. my guess is that most people are using gwibber from the ppa anyway, most through backports
<fta> asac, ^^, what do you think?
<kenvandine> fta, i am fine with waiting... but would like at least one upload a week if we can
<fta> either way, it's trivial for me to do, 1 command for each :)
<kenvandine> this one fixed the stuff people have noticed from the first run
<kenvandine> like what you experienced
<kenvandine> is fixed in this
<asac> imo ... one definitly should be a more verbose about the rational in sponsoring bugs :) otherwise its unlikely someone will sponsor if you dont ping them direclty ... and when asking direclty you dont need a sponsoring bug ;)
<asac> i have no opinion about how frequently uploads should happen
<asac> well i have one
<asac> basically i think one has to find a good balance between upstream worktime vs. packaging work time vs. preupload testing time
<asac> dailies are good because you dont need to do any QA
<asac> archive uploads should probably be of higher quality than what is in dailies ;)
<asac> so some kind of QA process is needed
<asac> in this case one also need to consider sponsoring resources
<fta> well, here, it fixes real bugs, but i just sponsored that package yesterday
<fta> it's not a matter of sponsoring resources for me, it's just 1 command
<fta> i'm concerned about too many updates in the repo without much QA or bake time in between
<fta> but fixes are always good to have
<fta> so i'm ready to reconsider
<asac> its at sponsors discretion what to do.
<asac> depends of course how long the previous fix was pending
<asac> if sponsor was responsive then waiting a few days between uploads is reasonable imo
<asac> like if no more commits happen in two days and the bits have been in daily, they should be good to go
<fta> here, it's just between kenvandine and me, afaik
<asac> hmm
<asac> bug 422829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422829 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "mozilla-nss.pc is broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422829
<asac> did i just drop that patch?
<asac> otherwise we should probably say good bye to that nss pc hack and do it differently
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<asac> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> well , boring fta and micahg1 again with this
<BUGabundo> but I'm trying to find the info
<asac> what is "this" ;)?
<asac> hi
<BUGabundo> you reported on sites that wrongly detect the browser
<BUGabundo> by looking for Firefox
<BUGabundo> instead of the proper user agent
<asac> depends on what sites those are ;)
<BUGabundo> to also include all other based on genko
<asac> yes
<asac> thats right
<asac> but everybody should complain to them ;)
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I want to complain *inside* where I was working until yesterday
<BUGabundo> they are doing it wrong too
<BUGabundo> but I was looking for some extra info to show them
<asac> https://wiki.mozilla.org/User:Sardisson/Gecko_is_Gecko
<BUGabundo> thanks
<asac> thats pretty complete
<micahg1> hi asac
<micahg> asac: you have time to talk about bugs
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> hi!
<micahg> hi!
<micahg> how was your vacation?
<micahg> bug 422365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422365 in firefox-3.5 "[karmic] "ubuntu-bug firefox-3.5" has a traceback" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422365
<asac> too good ;)
<micahg> the apport script doesn't instantiate the variable before using it
<micahg> is this something worth pushing into karmic alpha 5?
<asac> no. but definitly important to fix
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I started with patching firefox
<asac> i assume the hook just looks for wrong folder ... now that we dont have .mozilla/firefox-3.5 anymore
<micahg> probably
 * asac checks
<asac> ok so thats not the problem ;)I
<asac> it checks for firefox
<andv> hey alex, had a chance to review / push all-in-one?
<andv> new queue is getting processed really fast
<andv> from 140 new, we have 40 now
<micahg> oh, asac, can you check the patch I made for bug 66015 in the attached branch?
<asac> yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66015 in hundredpapercuts "Duplicate spell checking dictionaries for every entry" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66015
<micahg> I was going to push it upstream
<micahg> but figured I'd have you look at it first
<asac> micahg: fix committed
<asac> (for 422...)
<micahg> cool
<andv> asac, I gave a release commit to the branch already
<andv> asac, if you need the link, I'm here to give you
<asac> one sec
 * asac upgrades sid
<BUGabundo> sid?
<BUGabundo> lol
<andv> upgrade to squeeze?
<micahg> squeeze is a downgrade...
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<andv> micahg, squeeze a downgrade?
<andv> since when?
<BUGabundo> it is
<BUGabundo> from experimental or sid
<micahg> squeeze = testing sid=unstable
<BUGabundo> correct
<andv> yes
<andv> so if you from unstable to testing you don't do a downgrade
<andv> * move
<micahg> yes, that's a downgrade
<micahg> unstable is newer
<asac> uploaded
<asac> andv: ^^
<andv> asac, thanks alex :9
<andv> :)
<andv> micahg, depends from which view you see it
<andv> micahg, if you see it as 'newer' you're right
<andv> but if you see it as 'stable'
<andv> you're not right anymore
<micahg> unstable is stable for Ubuntu :)
<andv> yeah
<asac> hehe
<andv> ^^
<micahg> so, asac, have you seen my patch yet?
<asac> no
<asac> now looking
<micahg> I didn't get as much done while you were away as I would have likes
<micahg> *liked
<asac> micahg: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31020349/inlineSpellCheckUI.patch ?
<asac> hehe
<micahg> no
<micahg> mine is in the bzr branch :)
<andv> lol
<asac> ah
 * micahg forgot to add it the first time 
<asac> micahg: 1st. use a proper email that is also known to launchpad for bzr
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/xulrunner-1.9.3.head.lp66015
<asac> usually you should be linked to your profile like Fabien
<micahg> ah, sorry
 * micahg should fix that
<asac> let me lok at the patch though
<micahg> can I jsut edit the id_rsa.pub file?
<andv> micahg, no
<asac> micahg: you should redo anyway. no need to submit a commit where you forgot the patch and then another commit ;)
<asac> you can bzr uncommit twice
<andv> micahg, there is a bzr command for that
<asac> and then commit with right email
<micahg> how do I set the e-mail?
<andv> micahg, like launchpad identification
<asac> yes. the email has nothing to do with your .pub
<asac> i have
<asac> [DEFAULT]
<asac> email = Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>
<asac> launchpad_username = asac
<asac> in $HOME/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<andv> I used a bzr command for LP identification
<andv> found that on a wiki somewhere in LP
<asac> yeah there isa launchpad command to mod the configs
<asac> i dont know it though
<asac> out of my head
<andv> found: launchpad-login Show or set the Launchpad user ID. [launchpad]
<asac> micahg: the patch looks fragile
<asac> there might be lang codes with more than 2 letters for instance
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31020349/inlineSpellCheckUI.patch
<asac> does that work?
<asac> feels like it doesntw ork either
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/content/inlineSpellCheckUI.js
<asac> thats the code
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/content/inlineSpellCheckUI.js#205
<asac> like starting from there
<asac> there probably should be a dupe check
<asac> rather than omitting stuff that has - or _
<fta> anyone running chromium in a non-us env?
<asac> so first: split by - _and_ _
<micahg> asac: I figured stopping the files from being loaded would be faster
<asac> then check for dupes before adding a new dictionary name
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: you could do the same there. alternatively you could resolve the realpath
<asac> and check that instead of the original leaf name found
<micahg> asac: how do I fix the commited version
<micahg> in LP
<asac> micahg: uncommit
<asac> two times
<asac> commit and push --overwrite
<micahg> I did that oon my local coopy
<asac> ;)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> --overwrite
<asac> usually a bad idea to uncommit
<asac> but if its a private branch not consumed by developers/users its ok
<asac> micahg: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/xpcom/io/nsIFile.idl
<asac> target vs. pathb
<asac> so you could test if target gives you something
<asac> and use the leaf name for that
<micahg> ok, I'll have to look at this later
<asac> but i am not so sure when the dictionary actually gets loaded
<asac> so mayber the .js file is good enough to fix it
<micahg> but I'm just trying to figure out this bzr thing
<asac> sure
<micahg> I accidentally typed bzr merge
<micahg> so I got a change from fta now
<asac> heh
<asac> micahg: if your stuff wasnt uncommitted yet
<micahg> should I see my name in the commit screen?
<asac> you can run bzr revert
<asac> to removed the merge
<asac> unless you committed the merge ;)
<asac> then you need to uncommit and revert
<asac> micahg: bzr log | head
<asac> that should give the right email/name
<asac> micahg: you can run bzr whoami
<asac> i think
<asac> yeah
<asac> try that ;)
<micahg> ah, now it looks good
<fta> grrr, my evolution bug never moved.
<micahg> asac: my branch is fixed
<micahg> as for the patch, I'll have to look over those documents
<micahg> I like bzr so much more now
<micahg> you can uncommit your local copy :)
<micahg> asac: is abrowser the brand name for the unbranded browser?
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: micahg: google reader aint loading for me on FF 3.6 and 3.7
<BUGabundo> even on safe-mode
<fta> poor BUGabundo
<micahg> BUGabundo: did you try with changing your user agent?
<BUGabundo> don't tante with me
<BUGabundo> micahg: come on .....
<micahg> wfm
<micahg> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a1pre) Gecko/20090901 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Minefield/3.7a1pre
<micahg> ii  xulrunner-1.9.3                            1.9.3~a1~hg20090901r32130+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-02
<fta> i wish gwibber had a way to show URLs fully resolved, like the Attachments in the identi.ca web pages
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> I hate short links
<BUGabundo> I think I have a bug for that
<fta> hm, sometimes, when i want to submit a dent, gwibber just adds a carriage return in the textfield but doesn't send anything
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I'm back on 1.2
<BUGabundo> I couldn't take it anymore
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/09/does-less-evening-internet-mean-europeans-lead-better-lives.ars
<andv> asac, all-in didnt appear on NEW
<andv> asac, plus I received no NEW mail
<andv> asac, something went wrong then
<andv> going to sleep
<andv> cya tomorrow
 * asac goes and gets some coffee
<asac> ejat: there?
<asac> bdrung: hi!
<asac> bdrung: saw you got added to the team ... congrats ;)!
<asac> bdrung: did your MOTU application work out well?
<fta_> asac, aren't MOTU nearly dead? i mean, with the archive reorg in progress
<fta_> d'oh! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qqxjO5nr8k&feature=featured
<eagles0513875> morning gnomefreak
<andv> asac, hi
<andv> asac, had a problem with the upload yesterday? :)
<asac> andv: no orig
<asac> its now done
<andv> asac, yeah :)
<andv> saw it on new
<eagles0513875> hey asac :)
<asac> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> how goes it asac
<asac> pretty good ... still catching up a bit on vacation stuff ;)
<gnomefreak> ok how the hell do i get normal gwibber back?
<bdrung> asac: thanks. the MOTU application was deferred because they had no quorum
<asac> bdrung: during meeting?
<asac> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: no way ... just keep using it ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant figure out how to send message
<gnomefreak> <enter> brings you down to next line to type
<bdrung> asac: no, before :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i dented about that and got an answer
<asac> gnomefreak: http://identi.ca/notice/9277389
<gnomefreak> thanks lookinhg
<asac> http://identi.ca/conversation/9276118#notice-9277389
<gnomefreak> I DONT LIKE IT
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant move it up
<fta2> there's a pref in the menu
<gnomefreak> not here there isnt
<gnomefreak> at least not in pref
<gnomefreak> i have same ui for new as was for old versions
<gnomefreak> for pref
<fta2> not in pref, just View / Editor
<gnomefreak> fta2: i can typw but i cant send it
<gnomefreak> s/typw/type
<fta2> it's enter, as before
<gnomefreak> fta2: brings me down a line in editor
<fta2> but sometimes, it just adds a carriage return
<fta2> it's a bug
<fta2> scroll up, and enter
<gnomefreak> same thing
<asac> gnomefreak: you can drag it up ... just try a bit more ... its  tiny grab thing like where the separator line is right at bottom
<gnomefreak> asac: not here it just brings the text back to editor as if it is not permitted
<asac> well then you already have the editor
<asac> which was what i didnt have
<asac> sending worked for me
<gnomefreak> i have editor since i typed in it but no way to send it
<fta2> iirc, View / Editor is disabled by default, which is bad
<asac> gnomefreak: i hit enter and it works
<gnomefreak> i have the editor that part i knew from other releases its sending it that isnt working
<asac> fta2: for the searchplugins we actually should add replaces to all lower firefox versions on all firefox branches i think
<asac> or we should get rid of the common firefox-addons/searchplugins dir
<fta2> asac, or make a dedicated src package
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> cant clear window either let me see if there is an update for it
<gnomefreak> bug in apturl too :(
<fta2> asac, i like the dedicated source package, so we can add/remove/update searchplugins independently of ff
<asac> fta2: technically i agree. problem is that it bears the risk that we miss if upstream changes their default searchplugins
<asac> and we are obliged to have them unless we explicitly applied/communicated for a change
<asac> wonder if there is a way to add a safety net
<asac> like "if we are package that ship default package, verify that the searchplugins in the other package are all the same"
<fta2> we can just pull that from trunk, like today
<asac> thats not what we do today
<asac> we pull them from the branch of the package installed
<asac> the package with highest version is supposed to win
<asac> but in default install we have the plugins of firefox-3.5 as shipped by upstream unless someone installs firefox-3.7 et al
<asac> so i guess we should need to pull them from current default branch
<fta2> 3.7 doesnt provide those searchplugins, just a link
<asac> as thats where mozilla wants trademark being inforced
<asac> fta2: yes. so i think what we should do is provide a firefox-searchplugins package which is produced from the same package where we have the meta package
<asac> does that sound about right?
<asac> and everything depends on firefox-searchplugins in turn
<fta2> yes
<asac> ok so no standalone source package
<asac> just an unversioned package for the current METAPACKAGE thing
<asac> at some point we probably want to assemble debian/control on-the-fly ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> jdstrand: so at best the apparmore profile feature would become independent from the firefox version by some template magic
<asac> i would like to able to just land it in firefox-(3.0?)/3.5/3.6/3.7
<asac> jdstrand: ok ... so i think the general 3.* and 1.9* things can be kept that way
<asac> but the firefox-3.5.* would probably be better replaced during build with @DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE@.* or something
<asac> if it makes things cleaner (as we use templating anyway) we could also replace the 1.9* and 3.* with proper template things
<jdstrand> asac: I'm cool with that conceptually, but will it make it too easy to not verify it? I intentionally did it this way so someone would need to look at it. ie, 3.0's profile didn't work with 3.5
<jdstrand> it mostly worked, but needed tweaking
<asac> jdstrand: yes. but we usually have those branches right from day zero where 3.5 == 3.6 for instance
<asac> jdstrand: so its more a continous process anyway
<asac> so assume we have it for firefxo-3.6 and then 3.7 got created the files would be the same anyway without verification needed
<asac> only while upstream changes we need to adjust
<asac> so i dont think it provides a safety net for us
<jdstrand> asac: if that works better with your process then I'll update it
<asac> would be precious. let me check if i can see something else
<asac> jdstrand: not sure if i am just confused, but isnt
<asac> +        if [ ! -e "$APP_CONFFILE" ]; then
<asac> +            ln -sf $APP_CONFFILE $APP_DISABLE
<asac> wrong?
<asac> e.g. APP_CONFFILE does not exist => then we link it?
<jdstrand> it looks wrong but isn't
<asac> shouldnt it be the other way around?
<jdstrand> it is based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApparmorProfileMigration
<jdstrand> the idea is this happens in preinst, and we know our package supplies the file after unpacking
<jdstrand> so yes it dangles for a second, but then is resolved at unpack
<jdstrand> keep in mind ApparmorProfileMigration is mostly geard for files moving from apparmor-profiles to a package which provides its own profile, but many of the ideas are the same
<asac> you think we can use $0 in the pre/post stuff to prevent templating there?
<asac> e.g. for firefox-3.5 etc.
<asac> ?
<asac> hmm postinst.in is alrady a template. so i guess we are fine with making .in out of everything
<jdstrand> asac: I should be able to do something with preinst
<jdstrand> asac: I'll work on making it all generalized
<asac> jdstrand: thanks. i dont like all the maintainer script stuff, but if its really needed then i am fine with the changes once they are generic
<jdstrand> asac: the idea is to protect the user. if they upgrade from jaunty to karmic, the profile is disabled. if they already have a profile they wrote or they upgrade from karmic to karmic-security we don't want to automatically disable it again
<jdstrand> that said, I'm confident I can generalize it
<asac> jdstrand: yes. i figured that and accepted it ;)
<asac> all fine
<asac> jdstrand: you might want to investigate at some point if you can do some debhelper magic to automatically add the right snippets
<asac> so you dont need to duplicate all the things in all maintainer scripts ;)
<asac> but not karmic topic of course
<asac> dh_installapparmor ;)
<asac> or something
<jdstrand> yeah, the problem is they tend to be different enough for each package... but it has been something I've thought about
<jdstrand> thanks :)
<asac> no problem ;) /me likes giving easy advices for not-so-easy things :)
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<asac> jdstrand: you think i should wait for the karmic ppa security upload for your new merge request?
<asac> i think release is still 1-2 weeks away so we can wait a bit if you would like to get that into the first .14 upload
<jdstrand> asac: well, I'd personally like it sooner than later, but I'll leave ff release management up to you :)
<asac> jdstrand: we only ship profile in firefox package right? not xulrunner?
<jdstrand> asac: correct
<asac> jdstrand: when do you think can you do the generalization?
<jdstrand> asac: I'm building a package with my changes right now
<jdstrand> so... soon?
<jdstrand> :)
<asac> great
<asac> i will wait a bit then
<jdstrand> asac: do you have any objections to me adding something to the apport hook?
<jdstrand> asac: I did it with evince and it has worked out fantastically
<jdstrand> (is that a word?)
<asac> jdstrand: i am happy to retrieve apport hook love
<asac> ;)
<asac> of course depends on what you want to append ;)
<jdstrand> cool, I get that going then too
<asac> no root passwords for instance :)
<jdstrand> heh
<asac> in general who last touched the hook owns it until someone else touches it ;)
<jdstrand> eek
<jdstrand> that is a big committment!
<asac> not so big
<asac> just a joke ;)
<jdstrand> :)
<asac> fta2: i think there are localized search plugins in the locale hg tree ... which are not in the .xpi translation packages we ship
<jdstrand> asac: ok, I committed r459 for apparmor/firefox
<jdstrand> asac: it should be generalized completely
<jdstrand> asac: it also will add apparmor stuff to the apport report if the profile is not disabled
<jdstrand> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-3.5-apparmor/+merge/11061
<asac> let me check
<jdstrand> asac: I think I did all the LP right this time too, so the 'Review Diff' should now be accurate
<asac> yeah saw that the other is properly marked as superseded ... well done ;)
<jdstrand> heh
<asac> jdstrand: have you tested the apport hook?
<asac> this also smeels like something that could be factored into apport general package i think
<jdstrand> asac: yes, works great (both when disabled and enabled)
<asac> we have similar generic functions for wifi etc in there now
<asac> jdstrand: thx for confirming
<jdstrand> asac: yeah, I thought of that too, but too late for FF
<jdstrand> (on my todo)
<asac> imo thats not FF relevant ;)
<asac> but thats just me ;)
<jdstrand> I'll talk to pitti when I have more time, and if I can get to it, I will and will update this packaging
<asac> the feature is there ... just not in the central apport hook library ;)
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> jdstrand: no problem
<asac> [ Jamie Strandboge <jamie@ubuntu.com ]  -> wrong (i will fix it during merge)
<asac> ;)
<jdstrand> asac: fyi, I compared all the old maintainer scripts with the newly generated ones and they're the same
<jdstrand> asac: re changelog> oops! :)
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> asac: fyi, I fixed the typo in debian/changelog in r460
<asac> jdstrand: there is also DEBIAN_NAME_OTHER ... for abrowser ... not sure if we can make that work easily ... without copying the full block
<jdstrand> asac: oh, I forgot-- you probably should wait to upload until the next kernel is uploaded
<asac> jdstrand: what will happen with old kernels?
<jdstrand> asac: as it is disabled by default, nothing, but if someone enables it, it won't load cause I use PUx for evince
<asac> jdstrand: there is no new dependency added
<asac> is that because its installed by default?
<asac> since when are the binaries used available?
<jdstrand> asac: not a huge issue-- the patches are committed to the kernel and just awaiting upload
<asac> like aa-... ?
<jdstrand> asac: this will work fine without apparmor installed, so no Depends or Recommends. sometimes I add a Suggests, but didn't here
<jdstrand> (tried to keep the packaging changes to a minimum)
<asac> jdstrand: but it calls apparmor_parser and aa-status without checking that the binaries actually exist
<asac> hmm ... but only if APP_PROFILE exists for postinst
<asac> jdstrand: point is that we build the .head branch everywhere: hardy - karmic
<asac> so if possible it would not break there ;)
<asac> ok seems ok
<jdstrand> asac: well, 'aa-status' will fail if it isn't around
<asac> do you see anything that might break?
<asac> yeah true
<jdstrand> and I 2>/dev/null it
<micahg> asac: I'm reminding you about the fixed-3.5.3 and fixed-3.0.14 tags
<jdstrand> asac: this is the same recipe I use all over the place
<micahg> I saw the branches committed for the next ff release
<asac> micahg: huh ;)
<jdstrand> asac: I have tested it here and am comfortable with it
<asac> thanks
<asac> micahg: that was last minute ;9
<jdstrand> asac: I'll of course fix anything that breaks
<asac> micahg: though i already uploaded xulrunner ;)
<asac> but thats ok i guess
<asac> next time i should remember it better
<asac> jdstrand: ok. i think its ok. lets merge it and see if the daily mob shouts ;)
<jdstrand> heh
<asac> jdstrand: but we need to fix abrowser later
<asac> does the name need to match the binary? or just this: /usr/lib/@APPNAME@.*/firefox { ?
<asac> oh its referring to firefox
<jdstrand> /usr/lib/@APPNAME@.*/firefox
<asac> so i guess only question is if usr.bin.firefox.apparmor
<asac> has any meaing
<asac> but i guess not
<asac> ok great
<asac> lets go for it
<jdstrand> whatever uses that binary is confined
<asac> jdstrand: ok merged ... i will check if its easy to just pull that over to 3.7 and 3.6 branch and if not i will poke you ;M)
<jdstrand> asac: if it makes sense to rename the profile to simply apparmor.profile, we can do that.
<jdstrand> asac: cool, I will be more than happy to fix anything wrt this
<jdstrand> asac: thanks for the review and merge! :)
<asac> micahg: bug 236853 ... is that really fixed by ffox? not by nss?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236853 in firefox "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in NSSRWLock_LockRead_Util()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236853
 * asac checks upstream bug
<asac> ok its fixed in ffox/xul
<asac> thx
<micahg> I just followed whatever they said upstream
<asac> micahg: documented. thanks a bunch for that ;)
<asac> micahg: you were right.
<micahg> are they actually releasing 3.0.14 or did it go t oRC?
<micahg> asac: I made my patch better, but now it fails to build for bug 66015
<micahg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31218684/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.2%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1~ppa10_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66015 in hundredpapercuts "Duplicate spell checking dictionaries for every entry" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66015
<asac> micahg: beta
<micahg> ok
<asac> usually it goes 1-2 weeks before release to beta channels
<asac> thats when i try to upload stuff to PPA
<asac> if all goes well they dont respin and the same binary will be the release
<asac> jdstrand: remember to mark your branch as merged (if launchpad didnt do that yet)
<jdstrand> asac: done
<micahg> asac, here's the new patch http://pastebin.com/f3982e877
<micahg> Apparently, I don't have PRUniChar loaded
<asac> micahg: but thats still the same approach
<asac> how about the idea replacing _ with - (or vice versa)
<asac> and then checking whether a dictionary with that name is alread in the mDictionaries map?
<asac> btw its PRUnichar
<micahg> ah
<micahg> why not stop it at the source though
<micahg> prevent the file from loading
<asac> the file isnt loaded if you dont put it in the dictionarie
<micahg> my original patch actually worked
<micahg> ok
<micahg> why not use a simpler patch though?
<asac> because its fragile
<asac> nobody knows what is wanted
<micahg> why?
<asac> _ or -
<micahg> ah
<asac> so better safe than sorry
<asac> and allow both
<micahg> I can add a commet
<micahg> oh
<micahg> that's what you mean
<micahg> I looked at the upstream binaries
<micahg> and they ship - in the files
<micahg> it seems to be a mozilla thing
<asac> just allow both variants, but just normalize the key
<asac> (e.g. dict)
<asac> the other alternative is to resolve an eventual link first
<micahg> well
<asac> like if file == link -> resolve ... then use leafName, normalize like discussed (e.g. replace _ by -)
<micahg> what I'm wondering is why it doesn't display the whole name for the _ dicts but does for -
<asac> micahg: that logic was at the other place
<micahg> ah
<asac> what bug id was it again?
<micahg> bug 66015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66015 in hundredpapercuts "Duplicate spell checking dictionaries for every entry" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66015
<asac> the other patch touched the source that assembles the name
<micahg> would that type of patch be worthy of upstreaming then?
<asac> content/global/inlineSpellCheckUI.js
<asac> micahg: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31020349/inlineSpellCheckUI.patch shows that it only shows the full name for "-" most likely
<asac> at least thats what is processed properly
<asac> (without that patch)
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: what are the links for us?
<micahg> so I'll work on it tongiht
<asac> the _ or the -?
<micahg> -
<micahg> _ is the normal file
<asac> - are links to the _ files?
<asac> hmm
<micahg> apparently the ISO standard is _
<micahg> but mozilla likes -
<asac> ok so what we want is to use the dict key normalization to use "-" (because thats what mozilla uses)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I have to leave for work soon
<asac> and then we want to first split with "-"
<micahg> so I'll work on this tonight
<asac> so i think in best case we dont need to touch the .js
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think you dont need to resolve the link
<asac> though upstream might want us to do that
<asac> but lets first try to just normalize to use "-" as the key
<asac> and check that for (var i = 0; i < list.length; i ++) {
<micahg> ok
<asac> list here is that key
<asac> but i think its right then
<asac> as long as we normalize to use -
<micahg> ok
<micahg> BTW, is ABrowser the official branded name of the unbranded browser?
<micahg> we have bug 413076
<asac> its our unbranded browser name
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413076 in firefox-3.5 "abrowser: Change menu label to just "Web Browser"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413076
<asac> there is no official unbranded branding ;)
<micahg> so, can we change the menu to ABrowser vs A Web Browser so it doesn't seem so weird on other languages?
<asac> abrowser was ment to be short for "A Web Browser"
<asac> it was considered rougue to just use "Web Browser"
<asac> because other browsers would then want that name too
<micahg> yes, but if it's like that, it would seem that it should be localized in other langauges
<asac> i will think about it
<asac> not if "A Web Browser" is considered a brand name
<asac> but well
<micahg> oh
<micahg> oops
<asac> ;)
<micahg> got it mixed up
<micahg> it is translating it
<asac> yeah
<micahg> but only patially
<asac> so technically its right
<micahg> *partially
<asac> question is if the bug has a point about confusion. i dont think so for now
<asac> but have to think more
<micahg> ok
<micahg> ok to mark as triaged then?
<asac> yes assign it to me and triaged stating this is pending decision
<asac> you can also project that we probably won't go for just "WebBrowser"
<asac> Rather "A Browser" ;)
<asac> given the rational against taking Web Browser from above
<micahg> I was thinking without the space and have it be an actually name - ABrowser
<asac> Yeah
<asac> but firefox == "Firefox Web Browser" .... abrowser = "A Web Browser" or "ABrowser Web Browser"
<asac> which would be odd too ;)
 * micahg likes the last one actually
<micahg> ABrowser web browser
<micahg> then the description can be localized
<micahg> but the name remains
<asac> we intentionally picked the most generic name so we wont need to enforce any trademarks on it as its probably not trademarkable on its own
<asac> yeah
<asac> but ABrowser Web Browser is double ;)
<micahg> do you think it's worth throwing up on brainstorm?
<asac> definitly not
<asac> thtough branding discussion in the wild and you get a fully raged rant
<asac> everybody in the end being unhappy
<micahg> ah, right
 * micahg remembers the Shiretoko rants
<asac> micahg: fyi: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM/Strings
<asac> Mozilla internal string guide
<asac> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/String_Quick_Reference
 * mac_v seems nothing rogue about using "Web Browser"
<mac_v> *sees
<asac> mac_v: we would claim a generic name that other browsers would want to use if it was open for discussion
<asac> so everyone agrees to not use such a generic name
<mac_v> hmm... too bad , now we have to confuse the user ;p
<micahg> mac_v: ??
<mac_v> micahg: the "AWeb Browser" , i was replying to asac ;)
<micahg> sorry, I must've caught the last line of that
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31252914/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090902r32157%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<andv> asac, all-in-one accepted
<andv> asac, I pinged a friend, who is ftp-assistant
<andv> ;)
<sveinung> andv and asac: thanks a lot for your help and sponsorship getting all-in-one-sidebar into Debian
<andv> ;)
<andv> sveinung, np
<sveinung> :)
<andv> sveinung, let me know when there will be a new upstream release
<sveinung> andv: sure
<andv> sveinung, I gonna sponsor the package from now on
<andv> sveinung, do you know how Debian BTS work?
<sveinung> andv: yes, at least part of it
<andv> ok, both me and you will receive bug mails
<sveinung> ok
<andv> so if you don't know what to do, ping me
<sveinung> sure
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-03
<dtchen> Preparing to replace firefox-3.5 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (using .../firefox-3.5_3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<dtchen> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox-3.5': No such file or directory
<dtchen> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-3.5_3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jdstrand> :/
<jdstrand> dtchen: I'll fix that
<jdstrand> dtchen: do you have a /etc/apparmor.d/disable directory?
<dtchen> jdstrand: no.
<jdstrand> dtchen: did you remove apparmor?
<dtchen> looks like it: un  apparmor                                       <none>                                         (no description available)
<jdstrand> dtchen: that explains it
<jdstrand> dtchen: ok, thanks
<dtchen> apparmor doesn't seem to be seeded at all for ubuntu-desktop, either
<jdstrand> interesting
<dtchen> i guess it gets pulled in via ubuntu-standard's apparmor-utils Recommends
<jdstrand> dtchen: yes, Recommends. you aren't required to have it installed
<jdstrand> dtchen: I'll fix up the packaging
<dtchen> thanks
<jdstrand> asac: please pull r462 from bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-3.5-apparmor/ to fix dtchen's problem
<jdstrand> asac: I forgot to do a mkdir in preinst :(
<jdstrand> (I have it in the ApparmorProfileMigration page but it got missed)
<jdstrand> dtchen: sorry about that
<dtchen> jdstrand: np
 * jdstrand wanders off again
<asac> hi
<asac> jdstrand: uploaded
<asac> bdrung: 180 N   Sep 02 Archive Administrator     (0.7K) all-in-one-sidebar_0.7.10-1_amd64.changes ACCEPTED
<asac> nice
<asac> first NEW package using the new xpi:Depends made it into debian ;)
<asac> fta: didnt we put the _modules link in ia32libs yet?
<fta> i never pushed my last update
<asac> sigh
<asac> whats the problem?
<fta> it was crashing remember?
<asac> fta: yeah. but it doesnt crash now ;)
<asac> all seems to be good
<asac> if we dont add anything new, and drop atk-bridge and add the link i think all should be fine
<fta> the idea was to add gvfs and libgail-common
<asac> ok. and thats still broken?
<asac> in any case we shouldnt block no bug 369498 because we cannot add new stuff imo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369498 in ia32-libs "32bits gtk and glib modules not found in ia32-libs" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369498
<fta> btw https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> grr ... canonical seems to have disabled access to all the developers machines ... now i need to open a ticket to get it reenabled
<fta> i didn't try ia32 recently, now that chromium is native x64, the pressure on me is gone
<asac> yeah
<asac> would be precious if you could do this one update and then go off the hook ;)
<asac> just add the link and remove the atk-bridge module ... i am sure it works. if not someone else has to take over ;)
<asac> the build failure for 3.7 looks odd
<asac> same for 3.5
<asac> was that me who broke it? feels like upstream committed bad things
<fta> no idea, i didn't look into this
<asac> could be that this was caused by me dropping the nss/nspr patch
<asac> but strange that it didnt happen here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<fta> yeah, that and 3.5 and 3.7 broke, but not 3.6
<asac> hmm
<asac> i tried to commit everything on all three branches
<asac> maybe i missed something ...
<asac> well. i guess its really upstreawm bug _after_ 3.5.3 release
<asac> have no other explanation how the 3.5 can build in security
<asac> the packaging should be identica
<asac> l
<asac> undefined reference to `PR_AtomicDecrement'
<asac> nsGnomeVFSProtocolHandler.cpp
<asac> g++ -o nsGnomeVFSProtocolHandler.o -c -I../../dist/include/system_wrappers -include ../../config/gcc_hidden.h -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=Linux -pthread -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-module-2.0   -I. -I. -I../../dist/includ
<asac> rm -f libnkgnomevfs.so
<asac> g++  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-long-long -pedantic -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -Os -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions  -fPIC -shared -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-h,libnkgnomevfs.so -o libnkgnomevfs.so  nsGnomeVFSProtocolHandler.o     -lpthread   -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/lib/x
<asac> last line on working build is:
<asac> g++  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-long-long -pedantic -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -Os -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions  -fPIC -shared -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-h,libnkgnomevfs.so -o libnkgnomevfs.so  nsGnomeVFSProtocolHandler.o     -lpthread   -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/lib/x
<asac> so yeah ... nspr link stuff is not in there anymore
<asac> -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4
<asac> feels like it has to do with my droppage of the nss/nspr patch
<asac> but then again it uses the same packaging ;/
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok here it is:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264271/
<asac> seems they bumped nspr lower bound
<bdrung_> asac: nice.
<asac> and the fallback to non-system one does not work without the patch i dropped
<asac> failed build has:
<asac> checking for NSPR - version >= 4.8.0... no
<asac> Package mozilla-nspr was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<asac> working 3.5 build in security has:
<asac> checking for nspr-config... /usr/bin/nspr-config
<asac> checking for NSPR - version >= 4.7.0... yes
<asac> checking for nss-config... /usr/bin/nss-config
<asac> checking for NSS - version >= 3.12.0... yes
<asac> c4fc12311fd3 Kevin Brosnan - Bug 499144 - system-nspr dependency outdated in configure.in (4.7 -> 4.8), r=bsmedberg, a=dveditz
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 499144 could not be found
<fta> hm, ok
<fta> asac, a while ago, I wanted to simplify our backports by creating a build-deps ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/build-deps
<fta> asac, i hit some cdbs issues
<asac> fta: do you know if dist/bin/nspr-config gets put  into the sdk if we dont use system libs?
<asac> fta: what issues?
<asac> AIL: distutils-2.sh
<asac> FAIL: distutils-3.sh
<asac> FAIL: distutils-4.sh
<asac> FAIL: distutils-5.sh
<asac> FAIL: distutils-6.sh
<asac> FAIL: distutils-7.sh
<fta> yep
<asac> FAIL: distutils-8.sh
<asac> what do those test do?
<fta> probably a python issue
<fta> asac, did you say that you now longer need the nmt emails i forward you?
<asac> fta: no. i want mails
<asac> i just got them twice
<asac> already deleted the daily mails from today
<fta> i mean, should i stop my redirection?
<asac> will remember t check tomorrow
<fta> ok
<asac> fta: chromium-browser -> LICENSE
<asac> status?
<fta> needs a refresh
<fta> they keep adding stuff :(
<asac> fta: i am mostly interested in the licensecheck thing that shows the parts that are not documented
<fta> asac, grab the latest tarball, extract it, run ".../chromium-browser.head/debian/licensecheck.pl ." on it
<asac> thx
<fta> add -a to skip my white list
<fta> my tarball is now 30% bigger than since i last stripped it
<fta> the bot now reports tarball growths
<asac> nice
<fta> asac, ok, finally took the time to setup a multi dist-arch pbuilder
<fta> asac, the cdbs issue is "error: option --install-layout not recognized" when calling cd . && python setup.py install --root=/tmp/buildd/cdbs-0.4.59ubuntu2~fta1~hardy/test/workdir/cdbs-testsuite-0.1/debian/python-cdbs-testsuite/ --no-compile -O0 --install-layout=deb
<asac> hmm
<asac> where is setup.py shipped?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/264376/
<asac> what i mean is: why would setup.py not have that argument if its really shipped in the cdbs sources
<asac> my guess is that it copies it from somewhere
<asac> anyhow ... lunch
 * asac still fought the nspr things
<fta> asac, my multi-pbuilder script, http://paste.ubuntu.com/264389/
<fta> but i guess you already have something to do that
<asac> fta: maybe that should go into pbuilder package?
<asac> no i dont have that as i dont use pbuilder ;)
<fta> i didn't use pbuilder until recently
<asac> for pbuilder i would need faster disks
<asac> like SSD or something
<fta> with my quad-core, pbuilder is really nice ;)
<fta> it's nice to quickly fix the dailies
<fta> the only thing i miss is a way to pass variables to the build from bd, like our USE_XXX
<asac> remind me when i say that i have a new system ;)
<asac> i am regularly looking at those i7 beasts ;)
<asac> with 24G mem :)
<asac> the problem is the more you move to christmas the more you are sure that prices are artificially high :)
<asac> and when i assemble such a system i always get an itchy finger thinking about gaming
<asac> which adds costs on top ;)
<fta> eheh
<asac> otoh those i7 seem to not move price wise at all
<asac> i think they were at that price for 6 month
<asac> http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=subgroup&group=5&subgroup=837
<asac> most likely something else is in the pipeline
<asac> and no ... i wont pay 900 € for a CPU
<fta> hm, wth? open link in browser in xchat now opens in epiphany!
<asac> feels like i will end up with AMD again ;)
<asac> xchat is a mess ;)
<asac> use irssi
<fta> iirc, it was less than 1000€ for my whole system, 24", 1TB, quad-core, 8GB, etc..
<asac> with monitor?
<asac> thats odd
<fta> 24"
<asac> cant be a that great one ;)
<asac> well
<fta> asus
<asac> a good one should be about 350 €
<asac> monitor i mean
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: what graphics chip?
<asac> i think 700€ for a system like that is ok ... but most likely not a high end graphics thing
<fta> GeForce 9600 GT
<asac> how much MB? on graphic? 512?
<fta> yes
<asac> ok 9600GT is at 98 €
<asac> are you happy with that?
<fta> yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> wonder if that would be good enough for me ;
<fta> i wanted one without a fan
<fta> i have a 7600 GT at home
<fta> setup.py is just calling the system distutils.core
<asac> ah ok
<asac> i think cdbs should just skip those tests
<asac> that involve =deb
<asac> iirc it was only added in karmic
<asac> ok i think i am close fixing the nspr-config stuff
<asac> wont get to 1.9.1 branch today though
<asac> (just 1.9.3/3.7 for today)
<asac> fta: actually i think the reason why 1.9.1 and -central failed is that thy didnt bump the lower version for nspr in 1.9.2 branch et
<asac> the build error only happens if no system nspr is used
<fta> eh? it would have broken upstream builds then
<asac> no
<asac> only in combination with our patches
<asac> and yes
<asac> upstream --with-libxul-sdk is broken i am pretty sure
<asac> but they dont build like that
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264417/
<asac> thats the new patch on firefox side
<asac> in turn the old bad nspr_nss patch has to go
<asac> which i am really happy about i must say ;)
<asac> and i did some packaging smarties in xulrunner ... but those should actually be done in the upstream build system
<asac> like: create nspr-config link to system nspr-config if system nspr is used
<asac> same for the sdk/include/nspr/
<asac> which is now a link to /usr/include/nspr
<asac> both should be done in upstream dist/... and packager
<asac> like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264419/
<asac> fta: should i move the new binary-install/...-dev rule below the binary-predeb?
 * asac wonders if 1.9.1 already has the flag include dir
 * asac installs 1.9.1-dev
<asac> too bad 1.9.1 needs a different fix as it has old style include dir still
<asac> hmm
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> fta: i see we pass system-nss/-nspr unconditionally for firefox .... did this never cause any issues?
<asac_> e.g. even if nspr is too low etc.
<fta> hm, do we do that?
<asac_> yes
<asac_> i think configure.in itself has a safety net though
<asac_> so it probably does the right thing
<fta> right, and i did it.. a cryptic "Re-add --with-system-nspr / --with-system-nss" a sunday at 5am o_O
<asac_> hehe
<asac_> i think its ok
<asac> the idea is that we get to a point where --system-nspr/nss dont matter at all if you use--with-libxul-sdk
<asac> and we are pretty close with our xul -dev package now
<asac> just that the stuff i did in rules should be done somewhere in proper xul code
<asac> maybe firefox build should actually error out if someone tries to set with or without-system-nspr/nss in libxul-sdk case
<asac> as it makes no sense
<fta> hm
<fta> i hate those /usr/bin/*-config
<jcastro> morning moz team!
<fta> jcastro, hi!
<fta> jcastro, i wonder if the cxchromium growth we see is not just new people sending stats, instead of new installs
<fta> the gwibber client seems to be silently dying
<jcastro> my backend freezes sometimes
<jcastro> kenvandine is fixing it, right? :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, i haven't seen that
<kenvandine> my wife has been running r393 on jaunty for about a week... and it is still working... no crashes and hasn't restarted
 * kenvandine restarts constantly running from a checkout :)
<fta> i don't see crashes, but each time i want to have a look at what's new, gwibber is no longer in the systray
<asac> well
<asac> for me closing window quits gwibber
<asac> its a bug
<asac> you have to click on tray to hide it instead if you want to keep it open
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> kenvandine: ^^
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> we will look at that
<kenvandine> should be easy
<fta> asac, i know that, i'm never using the close button to minimize an app to tray
<fta> it's in tray when i go to bed, it's gone when i wake up
<fta> asac, SEAMONKEY_2_0b1_RELEASE
<fta> pace_t_zulu, hi, i read you're setting up a chromium buildbot, are you working on a new package?
<pace_t_zulu> hi fta
<pace_t_zulu> the build bot is for mac os x
<pace_t_zulu> i like working with different operating systems
<pace_t_zulu> trying to find a place where i am useful
<fta> doesn't upstream already have one?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: yes
<pace_t_zulu> fta: they build against 10.5 sdk
<pace_t_zulu> i suppose it is purely academic
<pace_t_zulu> i'm trying to find a place where i can contribute
<pace_t_zulu> i am capable... but i've yet to find a place where my contributions are wanted and useful
<pace_t_zulu> but i'm trying
<fta> ok :)
<pace_t_zulu> just installed snow leopard this weekend... there's a need for compatibility work there... it seems
<pace_t_zulu> right now i'm trying to figure out how launchd handles environment variables
<pace_t_zulu> i have a quad core xeon machine at work... so i want it to be working when i'm not here
<fta> pace_t_zulu, yeah, i know the feeling, i do all my dailies on a quad-core @ work too
<pace_t_zulu> do you have a job outside of the ubuntu project?
<fta> sure
<fta> full time
<fta> asac, i'm experimenting with a summary in the bot emails, what do you think?
<asac> i like how the emails improved
<asac> summaries are great. might be that i missed them today.
<fta> look at the last ucd, 10 min ago
<asac> yeah
<asac> looks good
<asac> i will think about other things that might go in there ;)
<fta> sure
<asac> maybe the upstream and bzr changelogs
<asac> would be good
<asac> not sure how long that would be
<fta> hmm, the 1st part is now an attachment, bad
<pace_t_zulu> fta, what is it you do for your *real* job?
<asac> like: "what was changed since yesterdays build:"
<pace_t_zulu> i work in a neuroscience lab
<asac> "ubuntu: ..."
<asac> upstream: ...
<fta> pace_t_zulu, i'm an engineer. but i don't talk much about my real life on irc
<pace_t_zulu> i studied electrical engineering in school
<fta> asac, for moz and chromium, the upstream changelogs are too big to fit in a summary :P
<pace_t_zulu> fta: why is it you don't talk much about your real life on irc?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, well, private life
<pace_t_zulu> fta, right
<asac> fta: i really like the idea of using mime parts
<asac> like: 1. summary
<asac> 2. changes
<asac> 3. log
<fta> asac, yep, so far, i have 1/ summary, 2/ update (the tarball part), 3/ sync (the merge & dput parts) and 4/ tarball clean-up
<fta> i should probably split 2 and 3 per package, it's too big for umd and ucd
<asac> fta: yeah. having the hg log and bzr logs in there would still be nice ;)
<asac> lik in 1a. changes
<asac> ok verified that 1.9.3+3.7 also build with in-source nss
<asac> nice
<asac> fta: we really need 3.0 dailies (just firefox not xulrunner)
<asac> everything < karmic is currently in a state with 3.0 and 3.5 fighitng over being the default
<asac> imo firefox 3.0 should be small enough to just include in the bot
<asac> is 3.0 ready for dailies?
<fta> yep, but ff3 is in cvs, and it doesn't support the local branch feature (yet)
<asac> is that a problem?
<fta> i 1st introduced that local branch thing in m-d for hg, but it's half broken, and it's not implemented for cvs
<asac> fta: i think weekly would be enough
<asac> its just important to be always higher than what is in real archive
<asac> e.g. one upload for each security update
<asac> let me know if we need LOCAL_BRANCH first
<fta> it's not a bandwidth/cpu/size problem, dailies are fine. it's more that i want those to be in a consistent state
<fta> so yes, i want LOCAL_BRANCH
<asac> yeah. but ffox 3.0 is a special case
<asac> we want that just to unbreak
<asac> not really because we want dailies from 1.9 branch
<fta> no special case ;) they always create troubles at some point
<asac> its a good corner case for your bot
<asac> as long as its supposed to work without LOCAL_BRANCH ;)
<asac> ... its better to have a use case for that :)
<asac> let me know
<fta> gwibber doesn't have a local branch, i don't mind, it's really small and bzr is not verbose, so logs also small
<fta> asac, uh? Rejected: xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.1~hg20090903r26325+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.9.1.1~hg20090903r26325+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1 <= 1.9.1.4~hg20090902r26316+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1
<asac> 1.9.1.1
<asac> not sure howthat can happen
<asac> is the version info busted=
<asac> ?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/264506/
<fta> asac, got it
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/upstream/mozilla-1.9.1 $ hg cat -r 26325 browser/config/version.txt
<fta> 3.5.1pre
<fta> asac, the tip of the mozilla-1.9.1 branch is the seamonkey tag containing an old xul :P
<fta> damn, i can't blame reed, he's not here
<asac> urgh
<asac> go into #developers on irc.mozilla.org
<asac> sounds bad enough to rant there
<fta> i'm no longer on that network
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=18113  hmm
<asac> i just think you can better explain than me
<asac> 26325
<asac> what is that revision?
<fta> hg clone ...; hg log -r-1; hg update -r26325 => bingo
<fta> the tip
<asac> why do you need the tip?
<asac> sorry ... stupid questions i guess
<fta> to have an atomic tarball, i 1st get the rev-id of tip, and later on, i update to that rev-id
<fta> more commits could arrive in between, i don't want them
<fta> as i already figured out the package version for that rev
<asac> what is -r-1 ?
<asac> 18:32 < bhearsum> seamonkey did a 1.9.1 release, which makes tip on a relbranch
<asac> 18:32 < asac> we rely on the tip somewhat
<asac> 18:32 < bhearsum> you should rely on 'default'
<asac> 18:32 < bhearsum> tip is not guaranteed to be on the default branch
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264506/
<asac> there is nothing about 1.9.1.1 in that paste
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/264525/ then
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: so use default instead of tip
<fta> well, the hg log -r 26325 should be -r -1
<fta> asac, i don't specify tip or default or anything, i let hg choose, so the default is tip..  o_O
<asac> fta: i think he means that there is a "default" tag/revision or something
<fta> hmmmm, iirc, mozclient does use -r -1 to get the rev id, but wget .../pushlog or something like that
<fta> kenvandine, would it be difficult to re-add the avatar cache? it's really annoying to see everything disappear at each refresh and slowly coming back
<kenvandine> it is coming
<kenvandine> just a little busted now
<fta> ok
<fta> SEAMONKEY_2_0b2_RELEASE; lol 2 beta in 2 hours?
<fta> asac, ff trunk is crashing when viewing a video (totem plugin)
<fta> asac, i tried with a bzr log in the summary, it's too much, i want the summary to stay readable in one glance. there's already a bzr diff in the merge logs
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> fta: FF3.7 acting weird
<BUGabundo> keeps opening in something that looks like safemode
<BUGabundo> not a single addon is enabled
<fta> BUGabundo: wfm
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> totally broken for me
<BUGabundo> re-started it already 4 times
<fta> asac, the cdbs issue is it uses python 2.6 stuff now, hardy and intrepid have 2.5
<fta> BUGabundo, started today?
<BUGabundo> fta started on this boot
<BUGabundo> was working ok All day
<fta> boo, etckeeper borken for me
<BUGabundo> fta douh! ff was running in background
<BUGabundo> so even if I closed it , it remaind running
<BUGabundo> killed all 3 pids
<BUGabundo> testing again
<BUGabundo> WIN
<BUGabundo> now it works
<fta> good
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-04
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<gnomefreak> i hate gnome panels
<gnomefreak> is gwibber crashing for anyone else?
 * gnomefreak hopes to have SM1.1.18 done today for review
<asac> gnomefreak: gwibber works for me
<gnomefreak> hmmm i cant clear windows for some reason it closes unexpectedly every time it runs
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0~bzr401-0ubuntu1~daily1 is the version i am running
<asac> hmm ... i probably have the previous verison
<gnomefreak> the previous version worked but i just couldnt send messages i havent had time to figure that out yet
<asac> i sent one message and it didnt crash
<gnomefreak> asac: ill play with it again after build finishes.
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get a chance to review sunbird?  i will be AFK for a bit since build will slow me down alot
 * gnomefreak off to build races :)
<eternal_p> morning all...just installed the A5 of Karmic...with FF, my cookies are saving...I heard there was already a launchpad for this, but I cannot find it
<gnomefreak> asac: know the bug # for FF not saving cookies
<gnomefreak> eternal_p: 3.0 or 3.5
<eternal_p> 3.5
<gnomefreak> as i recall there is a bug on it but i havent had a chance to do alot of our bugs in a week or so
<gnomefreak> see if i can find it before i start bild again
<gnomefreak> eternal_p: ok your bug is that it is saving cookies or its clearing them?
<eternal_p> clearing them
<eternal_p> or not saving them...if you will
<gnomefreak> did you cheak your settings to make sure
<gnomefreak> ok i dont see that bug. please file one after you check your settings. you can use Firefox>Help>report a problem
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> firefox saves cookies for me
<gnomefreak> eternal_p: make sure your extensions are not causing this
<gnomefreak> asac: it does for me as well
<asac> micagh would know the bug id
<asac> but i guess he is asleep
<gnomefreak> yeah he doesnt get here for a while longer
<eternal_p> I only have ad-block, xmarks and better gmail 2
<eternal_p> I'll start to disable them
<eternal_p> got it
<eternal_p> I had never remember history under privacy, thought that was just history, not everything
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> be back in a bit
<asac> eternal_p: yeah its a bit confusing
<asac> use custom settings
<asac> is what you want i guess
<eternal_p> now, if only I can get VMWAre Workstation going, I'm set :)
<eternal_p> asac: already changed
<asac> use virtualbox
<eternal_p> asac: not a fan of their USB2 implementation, too slow
 * gnomefreak thinks i forgot something :( thinking autoconf 
<gnomefreak> asac: this is the rejects http://paste.ubuntu.com/264922/  and this is our patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/264923/  what am i not seeing?
<gnomefreak> its the 38_mips64_build.patch  IIRC someone was talking about mips (i think debian emails i get)
<gnomefreak>  else
<gnomefreak> +ifeq ($(OS_TEST),mips64)
<gnomefreak> +	CPU_ARCH        = mips
<gnomefreak> +else
<gnomefreak> that is main patch of patch but all it is for most part is adding 64 to ostest mips
<eternal_p> i'm off...thanks again
<gnomefreak> sorry the first link is wrong let me get right one
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264925/ is the rejects file
<gnomefreak> there has to be a way to auto update patches in quilt
<asac> auto update?
<asac> you have to run quilt refresh --diffstat -U8 --no-timestamps
<asac> after fixing it
<asac> gnomefreak: the mips thing is in the code
<asac> you can drop the patch most likely
<gnomefreak> but to fix it i have to copy/paste everything to our patch? or is there a way to take .rej and merge it
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok
<asac> at lesat the mips thing is in the first paste
<asac> not sure if you applied it or somemthing
<gnomefreak> i will try it
<asac> yeah
<asac> well
<asac> you wont see a problem obviously on anything else than mips ... which we dont have in ubuntu ;)
<asac> but if the mips test is in the upstream tree then its fine to drop
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i will drop it and see how it goes
<gnomefreak> asac: what is kFreeBSD? the kbsd patch is failing but it looks like all we added was extra line for kfreebsd
<asac> gnomefreak: please try to keep it applying
<asac> its somethning i need for debian
<asac> kfreebsd is a debian system with glib, but on top of freebsd kernel
<asac> glibc i mean
<gnomefreak> i would love to keep it but every part of it is failing
<asac> yes
<asac> its just shuffeling a bit
<asac> you might want to checkout the icedove patch i have
<asac> maybe that works ;)
<gnomefreak> ok ill look
<asac> but maybe i just disabled it too ;)
<asac> if so do it ... but remember to enable again if i did it for iceowl
 * gnomefreak thought of that but figured id ask first
<gnomefreak> iceowl or icedove?
<gnomefreak> * drop patches applied upstream
<gnomefreak>   - remove debian/patches/18_kbsd_nspr.dpatch
<gnomefreak>   - update debian/patches/series
<gnomefreak> that is in bzr branch revision 101 icedove
<asac> yes. the nspr stuff was applied as it seems
<asac> if its just the nspr part drop it
<gnomefreak> nss bits
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264951/  the first part bothers me since it doesnt mention nss or nspr
<asac> gnomefreak: thats not the nspr.patch
<asac> that patch still is needed most likely
<gnomefreak> ah thats 18 and i have 38
<asac> yeah
<asac> its probably really just shuffeling the lines a bit
<asac> its a bunch of .rej, but all those should be pretty easy
<asac> to port
<asac> pretty = relatively
<asac> kenvandine: please make gwibber shorten url only if there is not enough space ;)
<gnomefreak> iceowl icedove dont have this patch at all
<asac> k
 * gnomefreak was really hoping to cherry pick it
<asac> if you can adjust it, it would be great
<asac> one second
<kenvandine> asac, good idea
<gnomefreak> 18_kbsd_nspr.dpatch
<kenvandine> asac, please file a bug and assign it to me
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=495522
<ubottu> Debian bug 495522 in icedove "icedove: FTBFS on GNU/kFreeBSD" [Important,Open]
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe the one in there still applied
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=5;filename=icedove.diff.bz2;att=1;bug=495522
<asac> extract it from that
<gnomefreak> asac: looking
<asac> kenvandine: bug 424321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424321 in gwibber "only shorten urls if there is not enough space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424321
<kenvandine> thx!
<asac> my solution is a bit tricky, but i think the user experience would be remarkable if it would be really "as-you-type" (in both directions)
<asac> hope the description is clear kenvandine
<gnomefreak> almost like fixing the kbsd patch now one more fails :( not even sure why its only in seamonkey not tbird
<gnomefreak> why the hell do i have this patch and no other package does
<gnomefreak> asac_: why is seamonkey the only package that has the 80_security_build.patch?
<asac_> whats in there?
<gnomefreak> hold on ill pastebin it
<gnomefreak> asac_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264980/
<gnomefreak> i lied it seems iceape does as well but you use seamonkey to build iceape as i recall
<gnomefreak> and your iceape branch is ~2 years old
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling CVE-2009-2408: Compromise of SSL-protected communication is why the failures
<gnomefreak> PGO is blocking 3.6 from what im seeing
<gnomefreak> mailing list crap is done out of ~60 only 3 were accepted, there has to be an easier way to do this
<gnomefreak> well gwibber is still broken, cant clear refresh or send
<gnomefreak> no longer crashing
<gnomefreak> who is our resident gwibber maintainer?
<jcastro> gnomefreak: poke kenvandine
<kenvandine> yo
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, hey neighbor
<jcastro> I was just selling you out
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: gwibber wont let me do anything send refresh clear
<kenvandine> i heard :)
<kenvandine> ok... what version?
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: 2.0.0~bzr406-0ubuntu1~daily1
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, kill it and run both the daemon and the client in a terminal
<kenvandine> to get output
<kenvandine> so kill both the gwibber and gwibber-daemon processes
<kenvandine> and run gwibber-daemon first
<kenvandine> then gwibber
<kenvandine> to get some output
 * gnomefreak waits for gwibber-daemon to give me something
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: so far only WARNING:root:desktopcouch is not available. .  falling back to gconf
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> is it working?
<kenvandine> does it start working and later fail?
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: you mean the deamon/
<gnomefreak> ?
<kenvandine> either
<gnomefreak> ah here we go
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
<micahg> I was referring to Ubuntu source package when I was asking about fspot
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: her eis output http://paste.ubuntu.com/265049/
<gnomefreak> micahg: oh ok
<kenvandine> HTTPError: HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, please file a bug with that info
<micahg> I was just wondering whether to move it out of the thunderbird package for the request in Ubuntu
<kenvandine> make sure you reference your version number too
<kenvandine> urllib is failing to talk to twitter
<thunderstruck> sorry about that, ok going to file bug
<thunderstruck> damn
<gnomefreak> ok much better
<asac_> fta: can you kickoff a new NM trunk round?
<asac_> thx
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: bug 424433 if you need more info let me know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424433 in gwibber "Gwibber wont let me do anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424433
<kenvandine> thx dude!
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: np and thanks for the assist
<fta> asac_, sure, done
<asac_> fta: rock!!
<asac_> i dont like the new http://launchpad.net/builders
<fta> me neither
<asac_> fta: did the "tip" bustage work out well in the end?
<asac_> or will we see this again if they tag SM or something else?
<fta> i didn't change anything
<asac_> yeah next commit probably would have fixed the tip
<asac_> so thats what probably happened
<micahg> asac: hi, did you see my conversation with rs last night in the mozilla developers channel about bug 411691?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411691 in firefox "many Exception... "update.locale file doesn't exist" in console" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411691
<asac> micahg: i saw that you discuseed something
<asac> micahg: thats tbird 3?
<asac> feels like the update feature is not properly disabled
<micahg> well
<micahg> it was a problem when --disable-updater is used like we do
<asac> ok
<asac> so upstream regression
<asac> nice
<asac> good catch
<asac> you really see that in firefox too?
<asac> or is it just mint that have that?
<micahg> so he said we can either touch the file in the gre.d dir until it's fixed upstream ot comment out the app.udater preference
<micahg> app.updater
<asac> yeah
<micahg> I see it in 3.5.2
<micahg> so, I can make the change/patch, just wondering which one you preferred?
<asac> i am not sure what "comment out app.update" preference means
<micahg> the updater is currently tied into another component and he'll be removing it in trunk soon
<micahg> remove it from the preference file before installing I think
<asac> what is the impact of that issue?
<asac> is it just noise in error console
<micahg> just an annoyance
<asac> yeah
<micahg> doesn't hurt anything
<asac> then lets not patch it
<micahg> errors on the console
<micahg> well
<asac> rather wait for upstream fix
<asac> and ensure that it gets landed on 1.9.1 branch
<micahg> ah
<micahg> he said the full aptch wouldn't land on 1.9.1
<asac> lets waiut for the patch first
<micahg> ok
<asac> we can milestone it so we dont forget
<asac> in case they dont patch it in time for release
<micahg> I just figured it would be a nice easy fi xfor karmic
<micahg> ok milestone for beta?
<asac> at best RC
<asac> or final
<asac> beta is soonish
<micahg> ok
<micahg> RC or final?
<asac> if RC is available use that
<micahg> I don't see RC :)
<asac> yeah so final
<asac> i think they didnt add all steps
<asac> final is supposed to be RC
<asac> as nothing can be fixed after RC usually
<micahg> should I leave myself assigned to it?
<asac> sure
<asac> ;)
<micahg> oh
<asac> in that way we are less likely to forget
<micahg> I had a crazy problem when building ff3.7
<asac> how so?
<micahg> when I ran bzr bd, I get a firefox-3.7-firefox-3.7 dir now
<micahg> the first time it worked fine
<micahg> maybe I shoudl start with a fresh checkout
<asac> bzr bd --merge?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> micahg: feels like you have busted the version in changelog
<asac> bzr diff debian/changelog
<asac> topmost line
<micahg> I did a bzr merge first to get updates that I was missing
<asac> you probably have moved from 3.7-.... to firefox-3.7-...
<asac> by accident
<asac> when copying the new snapshot version
<asac> micahg: no bzr bd --merge just means that it unpacks the orig and applies the bzr tree on top
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I did  :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<micahg> nice catch
<asac> makes sense
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31318967/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.firefox-3.5_3.5.4~hg20090904r26332%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> asac: I'm working on the firefxo real patch
<asac> fta: thx for the reminder
<asac> maybe i can fix it for tomorrows build ... is more tricky for 1.9.1 branch as the whole nspr code parts are much more dirty than on 3.6/3.7
<asac> had to do NM stuff today
<asac> micahg: do you know what to do?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> great
<micahg> jsut ahd trouble getting it to build
<micahg> well
<asac> hehe
<asac> ;)
<micahg> I'll let you know how it goes
<asac> now it should work
<asac> firefox is a quick build
<asac> because you dont need the full xul
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well, I'll have to check it over the weekend
<micahg> need to get some work done
<micahg> oh, asac one more bug I wanted to ask you about
<asac> kk
<asac> shoot
<micahg> bug 418203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418203 in firefox-3.5 ""Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0" doesn't make sense" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418203
<micahg> should the Version be 1.0
<micahg> it's in the distribution.ini file
<asac> i dont know ;)
<asac> i think its correct
<asac> the info is also used somewhere else
<asac> like in the url for extension update etc.
<asac> we were told to use that file
<asac> i think its for metrics use
<asac> but i will check with moz
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: ok sent him a mail
<micahg> thanks asac
<fta> asac, fta@cube:/data/bot/xulrunner-1.9.2.head $ bzr pull
<fta> Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head/
<fta> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the missing command to see how.
<fta> did you uncommit something?
<asac> fta: no
<asac> i dont think i uncommitted anything
<asac> i didnt touch that branch since yesterday
<asac> fta: what is your latest commit?
<asac> which revision and what is the comment?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265124/
<asac> fta: you committed a new upstream release locally as it seems
<asac> and forgot to push
<asac> hmm
<asac> odd
<asac> thats old
<asac> i definitly didnt overwrite
<fta> the bot pulls & pushes everyday
<asac> i dont do that anymore ;)
<asac> yes
<fta> i noticed the divergence in today's log
<fta> but it's older
<asac> when did it start?
<asac> are you sure that you pushed that release commit?
<asac> does the bot do automatic release commits?
<fta> the 1st action is to make sure the packaging branch is in sync, so the bot checks for local uncommitted change (and abort, which is not so great), then push & pull
<asac> fta: well. the bot uses merge to .daily afaik
<fta> hmm, system zlib error: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31321980/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_4.0.207.0~svn20090904r25449-0ubuntu1~ucd2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: for me its a mystery. push the branch somewhere and i can rebase the .head branch on top of it
<fta> asac, i've overwritten mine, nm
<asac> ok
<asac> so no release?
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> bzr rebase is _supposed_ to work well
<asac> ;)
<asac> but i think its still a mess ;)
<asac> would have loved to try
<fta> !info zlib1g jaunty
<ubottu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 73 kB, installed size 168 kB
<fta> !info zlib1g karmic
<ubottu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-13ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 75 kB, installed size 168 kB
<fta> hm
<fta> should really ship that minizip
<asac_> fta: this minizip thing isnt even a lib in upstream tree
<asac_> chromium just links the .o files that usually go into a binary
<fta> asac_, chromium just needs the .h iirc
<BUGabundo> heya
<fta> asac, it only affects karmic, weird
<BUGabundo> asac ping
<fta> asac, http://codereview.chromium.org/16605
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> so just add the files to zip and get that upstreamed :)
<asac_> i mean to libzlib :)
<BUGabundo> asac about those stupid dongles that force a disk drive
<asac_> or whatever lib is shipped by our lib
<asac_> BUGabundo: thats a different issue
<BUGabundo> I've asked several users to report bugs
<asac_> BUGabundo: karmic has a bunch of improvements for that
<BUGabundo> but I don't think anyone opend one
<BUGabundo> I don't have one of those stupid ones
<BUGabundo> asac I got it was a diff prob
<asac_> did those try karmic?
<BUGabundo> I inicially though it was it, but then you made it clear
<BUGabundo> asac nope, jaunty or older
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> thats not working
<asac_> all the udev stuff that automatically does that isnt in jaunty or older iirc
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac_> but i think almo0st everything should work nowadays
<asac_> otherwise i want bugs for sure
<BUGabundo> so karmic should detect those devices and work ok, with NM/MM dectecting the modem ?
<BUGabundo> does the PPA version fix it ?
<BUGabundo> I could ask for logs, running PPA
<BUGabundo> asac on another topic
<asac_> i think so
<asac_> i need feedback
<BUGabundo> can NM use my android as a 3,5 Modem ?
<BUGabundo> via USB/wifi/BT on karmic?
<asac_> most users probably dont run karmic yet even though it would be nice to get info now
<asac_> when we can still fix things without rushing all the tiem
<BUGabundo> I know
<asac_> BUGabundo: i dont have an android
<asac_> let me know if it worked
<BUGabundo> I keep telling ppl to run a livecd/ubb
<asac_> try usb first
<asac_> yeah
<BUGabundo> its connected via usb now
<BUGabundo> I can run anything you want me too
<asac_> well.
<asac_> you probably have to first configure android phone
<asac_> to be a modem
<asac_> have you found that setting?
<BUGabundo> oh and before we go into it: when can we have those improvements on MM with signal strenthg and etc? its not on trunk yet
<BUGabundo> asac I'll look on the foruns how to do it, I have no idea on how to set it as a modem
<asac> BUGabundo: let me know if you find something about android as modem
<asac> BUGabundo: the signal strength etc. is coming
<asac> definitly for karmic
<BUGabundo> finally
<asac> we have a few more applet changes in the pipeline
<BUGabundo> asaci was hopping MM did some _black_ magic and figured it has a modem there
<BUGabundo> it would be awesome
<asac> well. if androis is not configured to be a modem then there is no modem
<fta> Get:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main zlib1g 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-13ubuntu2 [77.3kB]
<fta> there's an update :S
<asac> similar to phones that have are not setup as modems
 * BUGabundo goes searching forums
<BUGabundo> asac i got this http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/ for wifi and bt
<BUGabundo> no usb so far
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/zlib/1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-13ubuntu2
<fta> https://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2009/09/04/helping-users-keep-plugins-updated/
<fta> not sure how that will work though, whitelist?
<micahg> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&id=512483
<micahg> or rather mozilla bug 512483
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 512483 in www.mozilla.com "add check for out of date flash to /firefox/3.5.3/whatsnew/index.html" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512483
<micahg> fta: it seems like the code is on the what's new page
<fta> hm
<BUGabundo> fta didn't chromium now come with flash enabled?
<fta> if you have --enable-plugins, yes
<fta> extensions are enabled by default, not plugins
<BUGabundo> ahhhhh
<BUGabundo> what extentions are there?
<BUGabundo> I need to open a bug to allow ctrl+q close chromium/me
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> the following plugin crashed
<BUGabundo> damn flash
<fta> ctrl+q was closing before, people complained it was too easy
<fta> now it's shift+ctrl+q like the gnome terminal :(
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> well I've had it happen on FF tooo many times
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> while trying ctrl+w
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-05
<BUGabundo> asac: seems we need some udev love : http://code.google.com/p/proxoid/wiki/installationLinux
<BUGabundo> asac: manage to proxy my internet via my !android over USB with http://code.google.com/p/proxoid
 * BUGabundo mv /home/bugabundo /media/bed
<B9> i wish ur crew would sort it so I can see Tibetan script with my browser of choice, i'm being seduced away by Opera
<fta> asac, the last nmt commit broke the g-o-s target
<fta> sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unterminated `s' command
<fta> 0
<fta> asac,  sed -e 's/\.\.\./'  <= need another /
<asac> hmm
<asac> i tested it ... no.
<asac> i am not entirely happy how we get the short revision
<asac>  sed -e 's/\.\.\.$//'`;
<asac> hmm ... gues its a double $$
 * asac tests
<fta> oh, i just watched the logs, not the branch, right $$
<fta> for some reason, i broke the summary too
<asac> modified debian/rules
<asac> Committed revision 111.
<asac> let me check all the other branches
<asac> ok the other branches dont have that feature yet
 * asac thinks this git logic should go somewhere in cdbs or something
<asac> we currently copy the code everywhere
<asac> wonder if folks wouzld feel offended if i commit this as git.mk ;)
<asac> guess rather nmt-git.mk so folks can invent their own thing
<asac> ok that explains why nm wasnt uploaded for a few days :/
 * asac should read more carefullly the logs
<asac> fta: hwo about putting in email title. "FAILED"
<asac> so i know where i should look closer?
<fta> it's not easy to catch this
<asac> hmm
<fta> it doesn't really fail
<asac> fta: but the upload failed?
<fta> did it?
<asac> yesterday someone wondered why there were no uploads for a few days
<asac> let me check
<asac> hmm
<asac> 6hours ago it worked
<asac> so what is broken? ;)
<fta> the version ends with a .
<asac> hmm ... applet is broken on lpia?
<asac>  libgnome-bluetooth-dev: Depends: libgnome-bluetooth2 (= 2.27.5-1ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> fta: ok that is not worst case
<asac> ;)
<asac> at least something
<asac> right one ... even from same upstream commit would be higher fortunately
<fta> hm how are we supposed to upgrade gwibber now? do we need to kill the daemon manually?
<asac> i think so
<asac> i think postinst should get  "killall" ;)
<asac> kenvandine: ^^
<asac> we also did a "killall nm-system-settings" in nm now for the trunk migration ;)
<asac> unless tony didnt commit that
<asac> but i told him to
<asac> maybe gwibber client should do a handshake and if it detects a version mismatch try to kill it once
<asac> not sure if gwibber client is ready for NameOwnerChanged though
<asac> most likely not ;)
<asac> almost all dbus clients dont do it right :/
<asac> they always assume the server will never crash/restart
<fta> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fta>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gwibber/client.py", line 829, in <lambda>
<fta>     dialog.connect("response", lambda *a: dialog.hide())
<fta> NameError: free variable 'dialog' referenced before assignment in enclosing scope
<fta> i can't close the About box
<asac> yeah
<asac> you killed the daemon while it was running?
<asac> or just the about box?
<fta> no, existed the client, killed the 5 days old daemon, restarted the client
<fta> -s
<asac> i probably used too much glib ;)
<asac> any hints how to best do lists etc. in plain C without pulling in any lib?
<asac> i started to write my own minilib just because i couldnt find anything ;)
<asac> which feels like i am doing something wrong ;)
<fta> nope, i wrote my own too
<asac> isnt there some public domain cut-and-paste lib somewhere? ;)
<fta> donno, i have the probably bad habit to recode everything i need
<asac> what i want is basic datastructures like lists etc.
<asac> and mainloop
<asac> with IO and timeout/idle
<asac> better rewrite than pull-in half of the world ;)
<asac> its really a problem if you want to provide something tiny that can be wrapped for qt and glib
<asac> bug 423694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423694 in gnome-power-manager "session active, not inhibited, screen idle message" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423694
<bdrung_> asac: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/firefox-dev needs an update, doesn't it?
<asac> good question
<asac> probably yes.
<asac> though it was always empty
<asac> should at least depend on xulrunner-dev
<asac> bdrung_: want to add it? :)
<asac> btw, i will look at those xpi cleanup merges once i can think clearly again ;)
<asac> my head is exploding with this bad cold
<bdrung_> asac: i thought, it should point to firefox-3.5 instead of firefox-3.0 or is it totally superseeded by xulrunner-dev?
<bdrung_> get well soon.
<fta> asac, i'm not sure upstream with fix chromium for the new zlib bug. they said we are at fault
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/265545/
<asac> fta: we are at fault? is that code from a patch we carry?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/zlib/1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-13ubuntu2
<asac> did you talk to mvo?
<asac> ok updated the bug
<asac> bug 402178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402178 in libpciaccess "gzopen64 implicitly converted to pointer" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402178
<fta> asac, mvo is not here, i pinged colin in #-devel
<fta> he was part of the discussion
<fta> but he's not there either
<asac> fta: he will answer i guess ...
<asac> he seemed to have been in doubt about the patch. so giving him proof might help convince him to take another road ;)
<fta> in the meantime, i will disable system zlib :P
<asac> fta: btw, i own the chromium ITP now on debian side
<fta> i need to restart this damn xchat, sick of it opening epiphany
<fta> brb
<asac> so once i get a stab on the licensing i will try to get a ftpmaster assigned who does the handhelding for getting this punched in
<fta> fixed, good
<asac> doesnt it use gnome-www-browser?
<fta> xdg-open
<fta> itself calling gnome-open
<fta> asac, will the itp mean moving away from bzr?
<asac> fta: why?
<asac> in no way
<fta> i remember the v8 itp sunk after a bzr import debacle
<asac> i will just be downstream from your builds and it also will help getting it into ubuntu
<asac> we just dont have the archive admins up to this task ;)
<asac> fta: you say the guy that owned it?
<asac> thats why i took over it
<asac> so that mess stopps and we can just use the ubuntu packages everywhere
<fta> good
<fta> so what's needed to push the 1st batch?
<asac> i need to go through the un-documented licenses
<asac> and document somehow
<asac> e.g. prepare all the paperwork so i can convince an ftp master to believe us that all is good ;)
<fta> upstream is ready to help, if we file a bug pointing to the files we're not happy with
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats what i mean
<fta> i've been told a lawyer could be assigned to that
<asac> i plan to use your script and then check if there are things that need to be documented
<fta> good
<asac> maybe we can even make your script generate the new copyright file format
<fta> probably yes
<fta> what about the codecs package?
<asac> not sure
<asac> i think in debian all ffmpeg decoders are in
<asac> but not many encoders
<asac> not sure why chromium would need the encoders
<fta> they don't
<fta> i mean, it doesn't
<asac> yeah. so we should check if we can just package those parts up that are decoders and verify that the debian ffmpeg packages have all those codecs
<fta> the thing is more it's not the same ffmpeg, the chromium one is multi-threaded, from another upstream branch
<asac> yes
<asac> but it shouldnt be that much different wrt to packaging
<asac> and how its split/stripped
<asac> at least thats what i would expect
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules
<fta> asac, ff 3.5 is still red
<asac> fta: did you compare with the debian ffmpeg source package?
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> sorry about that :) /me not motivated enough on 1.9.1 branch ;)
<asac> let me get a upstream clone at least
<fta> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/ffmpeg-debian.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=47e7cd6350740eb1b6b70fd0bcccb2b3da6f96ba;hb=HEAD
<fta> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/ffmpeg-debian.git;a=blob;f=debian/confflags;h=b416a01adfa2f9ffd55fdf066a90f97285f8652b;hb=HEAD
<asac> get-orig-source.sh
<asac> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/ffmpeg-debian.git;a=blob;f=debian/get-orig-source.sh;h=6001b719c091a7cf4ea0633d86e5f63a4615267e;hb=HEAD
<asac> looks pretty straight forward
<asac> lets talk to siretart ;)
<fta> the m-t branch is supposed to be merged at some point
<asac> asked him to join this channel. so if he shows up we have to talk ;)
<fta> grep: write error: Broken pipe
<fta> hm
<fta> in nmt logs
<asac> cant see it in the last i have
<asac> no hit for pipe
<asac> guess i should also add the > /dev/null for a few more greps
<asac> 0
<asac> 1
<fta>     my $maint = `grep '^ -- ' debian/changelog | head -1 | sed -e 's/^ -- \(.*\)  .*/\1/'`;
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265567/
<fta> i don't see how that could produce a broken pipe
<asac> ah thats yours
<fta> and grrr, why did i use shell inside perl :P
<asac> fta: head -1?
<asac> head -n1
<asac> ;)
<asac> or am i old/young?
<fta> head -1 is fine
<fta> you're too young ;)
<asac> feels like a feature that could go away ;)
<asac> thats what i thought. felt like a old thing ;)
<fta> i don't think so, it's been there since like forever
<asac> yeah
<asac> back those days folks found it smart to do things like that ;)
<asac> /magic/
<asac> fta: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/265567/ ok in your opinion?
<asac> ;)
<fta> grep -c "orig" >/dev/null  ???
<asac> look at nmt log
<asac> 0
<asac> 1
<fta> try grep -q
<asac> ;)
<asac> fixed
<fta> if echo $(1) | grep -c "orig" >/dev/null || echo $(DEB_VERSION) | grep -c "git" > /dev/null;  looks wrong to me
<asac> but it works afaik ;)
<asac> now its grep -q -c
<asac> it means: if its orig or git ... do this.
<fta> either "if [ xx ] || [ xx ] ; then", or if test xx || test xx ; then"
<asac> no that works
<fta> grep -q is enough, no need for -c
<asac> if true || false; then echo yes; fi
<asac> even works in posh ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> now it happened ;)
<fta> -c forces a count, while -q returns zero if there's a match (beware, it's reversed)
<asac> te -c is still in there ;)
<asac> thats not reversed
<asac> grep -c is true if there is a match and false otherwise
<asac> its not a "test"
<asac> just a return value thing if you dont use test []
 * fta is tired
<asac> if echo test | grep -q -c test; then echo yes; fi
<asac> yes
<asac> hehe
<asac> but i agree -c isnt needed
<asac> without it it even fast succeeds and so its better resource wise
<asac> if its a long input
<asac> i will tell cyphermox to clean stuff up and then put it everywhere
<asac> ;)
<asac> j.k.
<fta> strange, the broken pipe is only in nmt, not umd, ucd, ...
<asac> busted changelog format somewhere?
<asac> odd
<asac> grep '^ --' debian/changelog looks normal
<cyphermox> put what everywhere?
<asac> cyphermox: synching all the copise for our get-orig etc. snippets
<cyphermox> ah!
<asac> we need to put it somewhere centralized at somepoint
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> a quickly script for daily build debian/rules?
<asac> maybe. but i dont think the snippet belongs there
<asac> quickly could add it if you want to use git
<asac> at the include ... line ;)
<asac> but integrating xpi.mk into quickly would be cool
<cyphermox> ttyl
<fta> hm, what is this:  http://www.startpanic.com/
<fta> asac, checking for sqlite3 >= 3.6.16... Requested 'sqlite3 >= 3.6.16' but version of SQLite is 3.6.10 (jaunty)
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31369641/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.4~hg20090904r26338%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> mozilla 508104
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508104 in Storage "Upgrade to SQLite 3.6.16" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508104
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508104#c10
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508104 in Storage "Upgrade to SQLite 3.6.16" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<fta> the same
<asac> no ;)
<asac> it has changed ;)
<asac> i posted a comment
<fta> hm, i've updated our branches
<asac> we need to unpatch it
<asac> for 1.9.1
<asac> cannot push that out as a security update
<asac> would require serious baking to just revert to in-source ... and as i read the bug its mostly because of stupid win crashes
<asac> i hope i can get it landed upstream quickly
<asac> unfortunately its sat ;)
<fta> sohuld i uncommit?
<asac> fta: depends if you want the dailies to not be broken
<asac> actually i think its ok on .head
<fta> here, i don't mind
<asac> we want to track what they say
<asac> i am just concerned about the stable branches
<asac> i think we have that version in karmic?
<asac> want to keep system sqlite in karmic all the time
<asac> in case there are issues with our version
<fta> yep, it's jaunty-
<fta> asac, is there something new in nmt? i need to test the bot.. gwibber is not moving at all, the other pockets are too big
<asac> fta: what?
<asac> there is something new in nmt
<asac> its a new target "get-snapshot-info"
<asac> but thats not used anyway iirc
<fta> doesn't matter, it's just to test the new summary ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i did commits today
<asac> not upstream, just in bzr
<fta> ok
<asac> so far the mail title looks promising
<asac> not sure how to spot the actual error though
<asac> maybe you can put whatever lines lead to the FAILED trigger in the summary?
<asac> or mark them somehow in the log?
<fta> asac, did you get the last one? nmt
<asac> checking
<asac> - network-manager113: Alexander Sack
<asac> -> whitespace missing
<asac> quite nice
<asac> fta: did you also loose the app icons in the window decoration?
<asac> for me there is now a button like thing
<asac> which i dont like ;)
<fta> hm, no, but i didn't restart X since Aug31
<fta> i will remove the "New packaging revisions", it's already in the "sync results"
<asac> i prefer the New packaging revision
<asac> because there is no daily merge in
<asac> and the revisions match those of the .head tree in consequence
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: idea:
<asac> shorten the sync result to only include the first two lines like:
<asac>   - network-manager: merged rev #113 from network-manager.head
<asac>     * 103: Fabien Tassin 2009-09-05 [merge] * Merge with network-manager.head #113
<asac>     *   81.1.32: Alexander Sack 2009-09-05 * fix noisy output: use grep -q -c rath...
<asac>    * ...
<asac> and having alternatively upstream commits in the summary for low/mid noise trees would definitly make this even more useful ;)
<asac> but that wouldnt work for CVS LOCAL_BRANCH things obviously
<asac> not sure if your bot uses LOCAL_BRANCH for that
<asac> guess not
<fta> my summary is based on the logs from the others scripts
<fta> so the upstream commit should come from one the scripts, probably the update one, calling get-orig-source
<asac> yeah. but LOCAL_BRANCH is kind of internal to the package so you probably doest use it
<asac> hmm
<asac> feels complicated
<asac> so maybe not ;)
<fta> one idea could be to add an optional parameter to g-o-s, like PREVIOUS_COMMIT, and let it display whatever it wants, so it could be re-used in the summary
<fta> providing a prefix
<fta> but it means custom g-o-s rules
<asac> http://www.overclock.net/windows/569458-microsoft-attack-linux-retail-level-probably.html
<asac> "Nothing is as complete as Windows 7" ;)
<asac> nasty
<fta> asac, given a bzr merge, is it possible to find the rev id of the original revision? (without using the comment)
<asac> fta: so if its just a one way merge you are probably able to use the second parent line.
<asac> check this out:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265714/
<asac> parent: asac@ubuntu.com-20090803120745-gmprxt1gdcaj3t8p
<asac> parent: asac@ubuntu.com-20090701011726-qbf9iy0izaacrqdw
<BUGabundo> heet
<asac> == revision-id: asac@ubuntu.com-20090701011726-qbf9iy0izaacrqdw
<BUGabundo> hey
<asac> fta: thats with --show-ids
<asac> you can use that revision with revid:LONGREVISIONID
<asac> but i guess you know
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.1.head.daily $ bzr log -r 613 --show-ids -n 0 | grep 462
<fta>   * Merge with firefox-3.1.head #462
<fta>       (merge r462 from lp:~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-3.5-apparmor)
<asac> why would you grep for 462?
<fta> that's the revid i want to find
<asac> yeah
<asac> i already told you how ;)
<asac> well ... once you have the long revision id like above you do:
<asac> bzr log -r revid:LONGREVISIONID -l1 | grep revno: | sed EXTRACTREVNO
<fta> ok, thanks
<asac> makes sense?
<asac> i think thats the most reliable way
<fta> grr, grep: write error: Broken pipe
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.1.head.daily $ bzr log --line | grep '\[merge\]' | head -1
<fta> 613: Fabien Tassin 2009-09-03 [merge] * Merge with firefox-3.1.head #462
<fta> grep: write error: Broken pipe
<fta> grep | something seems to complains now, it's a regression
<fta> er..
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.1.head.daily $ bzr log --line | grep '\[merge\]' | head -1 | cut -d: -f1
<fta> 613
<fta> grep: write error: Broken pipe
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.1.head.daily $ bzr log --line | grep '\[merge\]' | cut -d: -f1 | head -1
<fta> 613
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.1.head.daily $
<asac> broken mem ;)?
<fta> i don't think so
<fta> damn, it didn't work
<bahuvrihi>  Hi! I'm using Firefox 3.5.2 from Ubuntu repo and my userContent.css is not working. What might be the reason?
<alicemirror> hi to all...
<alicemirror> I need for test to know how I can change the response of http headers duringe client request. can anyone help me ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-06
<asac> alicemirror: install livehttpheaders extension
<asac> oh changing ... not sure
<asac> i would rather do that on proxy side ;)
<alicemirror> asac: Hi, thank you. consider that I'm not ad begginer level in this problem.
<asac> what are you trying to do?
<alicemirror> I know, but the problem is that I need not a simple extension, but I need to know how I can set this.
<alicemirror> asac: I'm trying to connect a testing environmente to a server , to which I need send headers informations
<alicemirror> i.e. that proxy exist or not etc.
<alicemirror> I read a lot on mozilla doc, but I have two blocking problems, probably
<alicemirror> the first is that I don't understand how chrome (that set parameters somewhere but I don't need in what files) for every mozilla application
<alicemirror> the second is tat I don't know how to control browser via macro or commandline
<alicemirror> I tried firefox, but it seems too complex,
<asac> checkout what mozilla does with their profile server
<asac> and their tests
<alicemirror> while conkeror I saw that the only way is to change some of js parts and functions
<asac> a good way to control it is to use a11y tools like accersicer
<asac> 100% sure there is a typo in that name
<BUGabundo> konqueror?
<alicemirror> actually I focused my attention, to mozilla seamonkey. that seems flexible and relatively simple and near to mozilla.
<alicemirror> conkeror.
<alicemirror> sorry
<alicemirror> what are ally tools ?
<fta> asac, what about a debian/rules get-upstream-commits SINCE_REV=12345?
<asac> get-upstream-commits SINCE_UPSTREAMVERSION=0.8~a~git.....
<asac> i would think you dont know anything about the revision in bot
<asac> just changelog
<fta> asac, or just add SINCE_REV=12345 in get-orig-source and let the packager do what he wants with it
<asac> i like more explicit interfaces
<fta> right, i don't
<fta> the bot could also work for packages without upstream vcs
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/265818/ i don't think it's that useful :P
<asac> would be useful if one knows whatsw going on ;)
<fta> i mean, that's too much cryptic data
<fta> i prefer to read it there http://svnsearch.org/svnsearch/repos/CHROMIUM/search
<LLStarks> asac, how was your vacation?
<Nafallo> probably with unreliable network because of NM ;-)
<aboSamoor> with the latest pulseaudio updates sound is not working in firefox, but it is working in chromium
<fta> asac, just linked chromium to debian 520324 and bug 387765
<ubottu> Debian bug 520324 in wnpp "ITP: chromium -- A web browser developed by Google based on the" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/520324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387765 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Chromium (web browser)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387765
<fta> asac, chromium-browser (4.0.207.0~svn20090905r25577 -> 4.0.207.0~svn20090906r25593) [69.90MB (-37809kB, -54.08%)]  :)
<andv> asac, need an ack from you about a patch submitted for gnome-web-photo
<andv> asac, let me know when you're available
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-06
<chrisccoulson> urgh, the menu's on FF4.0 dailies are broken
<chrisccoulson> they don't grab the pointer when they open
<micahg> ugh
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Lucid | Firefox 3.6.9 in Maverick and Security PPA (http://is.gd/dsudW) | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming with Beta 5| Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Lucid | Firefox 3.6.9 in Maverick and Security PPA (http://is.gd/dsudW) | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming with Beta 5 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maverick is pretty cool with memory management, I have almost all my apps open and I'm not hitting swap
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's strange, i'm finding it completely the opposite ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm using xubuntu though :)
<micahg> the system cache is being more heavily used
<chrisccoulson> i wish i could say that for my system ;)
<chrisccoulson> i desperately need to get more RAM though
 * micahg needs to go back to sleep now
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm glad the menus are working properly in todays dailies :)
<Dimmuxx> will the beta be firefox branded?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, i'm not sure. i don't think it should be though (I think we should only brand our official version)
<chrisccoulson> and the packaging currently handles this automatically anyway
<chrisccoulson> i've got quite used to the minefield branding now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe not for the betas, since we don't have a lot of testing yet, but maybe for the RCs?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, possibly for RC's
<Dimmuxx> but aren't the official betas firefox branded?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, yeah, they are
<micahg> Dimmuxx: yes, but we don't have much quality control on the 4.0 branch, so we can't really brand it yet
<chrisccoulson> i think we should stick with the unofficial branding for the beta
<chrisccoulson> and that requires no packaging changes to handle that :)
<Dimmuxx> ah so less work ;)
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, well, we added logic to the packaging to select what we think is the branding we should use, depending on the version of the package
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I now have more upload karma than bug karma, an interesting milestone :)
<chrisccoulson> and the way it works currently is:
<chrisccoulson> Nightly snapshot => minefield
<chrisccoulson> Beta version => unofficial
<chrisccoulson> anything else => official
<chrisccoulson> micahg - nice!
<Dimmuxx> what's the code name for 4.0?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, there isn't really one. it's just "Mozilla Developer Preview" atm
<chrisccoulson> that's what the unofficial branding gives
<Dimmuxx> ah I wondered why I hadn't seen any code name for it anywhere
<Dimmuxx> is the current goal to have the beta ppa ready for the beta 5 release?
<chrisccoulson> micahg can possibly answer that one :)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: yeah, I'm going to try to push it up the day beta 5 is released
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you'll also need to grab the patch from mozilla bug 591331 for the beta PPA
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 591331 in Breakpad Integration "Allow Linux dumper to work on PTRACE-hardened kernels (Ubuntu 10.10)" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591331
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, will you be able to push the symbols for the builds?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's just a matter of pushing a new config file to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+junk/mozilla-symbols-uploader-config
<gnomefreak> is there a way to get chromium to save passwords?
<gnomefreak> in prefferences i choose offer to save passwords. it is set to offer to save.... but still never asks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, xul1.9.2 is in the PPA now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great, thanks, looks like we're on schedule for release tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully. it's looking pretty good
<chrisccoulson> i'll look at the thunderbird issue after lunch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<fta> !info wdt
<ubot2> fta: Package wdt does not exist in lucid
<fta> !info wdt maverick
<ubot2> fta: Package wdt does not exist in maverick
<Dimmuxx> micahg: remember the maps.google.com crash I talked about? It works in the latest daily firefox build :)
<lfaraone> micahg: so who do I contact on the branding issue?
<lfaraone> (for Sugar, that is)
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, trademarks@mozilla.com
<chrisccoulson> (http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: that's good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you should probably be the one to contact for the branding issue
<chrisccoulson> micahg - possibly, but i don't feel completely comfortable answering the question
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but at least as far as does Ubuntu/Canonical's agreement cover what he's doing, if yes, then no issue, if no, then they need to figure it out
<gnomefreak> micahg: i have a question about instantbird. i want my buddy list in alphbital order
<micahg> gnomefreak: I haven't done much with it
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> gnomefreak: it should be able to do what pidgin does for the most part
<gnomefreak> i don tknow if pidgin did it
<gnomefreak> i get this feeling that i can change that in config just not sure where to start but i will test pidgin in a few
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, there doesn't seem to be any control over it
 * gnomefreak wonders if there is an add-on. do ou have any idea how to browse add-ons
<micahg> gnomefreak: try addons.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks i wasnt sure if they would have anything for instantbird
 * micahg doesn't know, that's the best idea I have though
<gnomefreak> sooner of later i should find one. im sure other sites will help
<gnomefreak> micahg: take a look at this, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/search/?q=instantbird&cat=all&lver=any&pid=1&sort=&pp=20&lup=&advanced=
<micahg> hmm..seems they don't have anything official yet
<micahg> yeah, so it seems just those 2 maybe
<gnomefreak> that had crossed my mindi guess i live with it being jumbled
<gnomefreak> i tired of fileing bugs on pidgina nd instantbird
<gnomefreak> micahg: i found more when i used the tools menu
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<fta> micahg, why is ff 3.6 shipping its own nspr/nss?
<micahg> fta: firefox is using minimum system libs now
<micahg> we want to make it more like upstream
<micahg> xulrunner doesn't
<fta> hmm
<fta> just got a chromium crash in system nss (memory exhaustion)
<micahg> waht release?
<fta> 3.12.7
<fta> StacktraceTop:
<fta>  PR_EnterMonitor (mon=0x0) at ptsynch.c:559
<fta>  ocsp_GetCachedOCSPResponseStatusIfFresh (certID=0xbc57910, time=1283811086386742, ignoreGlobalOcspFailureSetting=1, rvOcsp=0xb1be366c, missingResponseError=0xb1be36e0) at ocsp.c:4681
<fta>  PKIX_PL_OcspCertID_GetFreshCacheStatus (cid=0xbc4e710, validity=0xbc26680, hasFreshStatus=0xb1be36e8, statusIsGood=0xb1be36e4, missingResponseError=0xb1be36e0, plContext=0xbbfbc90) at pkhostname_pl_ocspcertid.c:231
<fta>  pkhostname_OcspChecker_CheckLocal (cert=0xbc3c180, issuer=0xbc3c0d0, date=0xbc26680, checkerObject=0xbc257a0, procParams=0xbb79db0, methodFlags=5, chainVerificationState=1, pRevStatus=0xb1be37c4, pReasonCode=0xbc41230, plContext=0xbbfbc90) at pkhostname_ocspchecker.c:203
<fta>  PKIX_RevocationChecker_Check (cert=0xbc3c180, issuer=0xbc3c0d0, revChecker=0xbc26650, procParams=0xbb79db0, chainVerificationState=1, testingLeafCert=1, pRevStatus=0xb1be38d4, pReasonCode=0xbc41230, pNbioContext=0xb1be38dc, plContext=0xbbfbc90) at pkhostname_revocationchecker.c:401
<fta> PR_ is nspr, but the rest is nss
<micahg> this is on maverick?
<fta> yes
<micahg> and system nspr as well?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> spammer
<BUGabundo> cof
<fta> micahg, 4.8.6-0ubuntu1 & 3.12.7-0ubuntu1
<micahg> fta: I'll have to look later
 * micahg will bbiab
<fta> (i was offline, i missed the last 2~3min)
<BUGabundo> need the log?
<fta> since my last sentence, yes
<fta> if any
<BUGabundo> see pvt
<fta> "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate" grrrr
<fta> 10 more days to wait
<BUGabundo> on what?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-07
<gnomefreak> micahg: chrisccoulson if one of you can look into why thunderbird wont connect to pop or stmp, at least 4 boxes at a time. this is really pissing me off
<micahg> gnomefreak: I use IMAP to connect to 10 servers at once  w/out issue
<gnomefreak> i dont know why thunderbird cant connect to pop or smtp at times
<gnomefreak> i have to reboot than ill try again.
<Dimmuxx> micahg: b5 is on the ftp now so beta ppa time ;)
<gnomefreak> micahg: i know its not gmail and it does the same thing in -safe-mode so it makes it thunderbird that is doing it. im sure if i file a bug im gonna get "wfm", IMAP is going to do the same thing since ithappens on smtp
<gnomefreak> i c"p into gmail and it connected using pop and smtp. Imap is not anoption since i cant just change the accounts i would have to redo thundebbird
<gnomefreak> plus had nothing but problems with 2.0 and 3.0
<gnomefreak> can we use ubuntu-bug to file bugs on PPA packages?
<gnomefreak> try pop in gmail you will need more than 1 time.use it as you always would. but after testing i found nothing
<gnomefreak> oh and i forgot but i cant type in the damn email all i can do it highlite the words. this tarted yesterday
<gnomefreak> micahg: i get the feeling you are use the stable version of tb
<gnomefreak> i have >6000 emails and i cant reply to them or send them. this is a really fucked up bug.
<gnomefreak> the bug doesnt happen in kmail,evo, and claws it only happens in tbird. i guess i try to find somehting else
<gnomefreak> cant type in an email using safe-mode either so i have to assume it is the umd version. version 3.1.4~hg20100825r5783+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd3
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, 3.1.3
<micahg> gnomefreak: does the archvie maverick version work?
<gnomefreak> test with dail please
<gnomefreak> brb
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i might start opening template blueprints for next cycle later :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you can copy the undone list from this cycle
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, on my list so far for natty (in order of importance) is: firefox-4-migration, thunderbird-messaging indicator and firefox-pgo-builds
<chrisccoulson> does that seem reasonable to you?
<chrisccoulson> and then there's obviously going to be some deferred stuff from this cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think so, but does FF4 migration include the rdepends?  That's going to take  a couple months most likely
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we'll have a spec covering the whole transition.
<micahg> k, yeah, that sounds good, I think that's about it actually
<chrisccoulson> cool!
 * micahg is aiming low, we can always add more later :)
<chrisccoulson> done, we have spec templates already :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll have to get mediatomb updated this weekend in Debian and then sync w/JS enabled
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do I need an FFe to reenable JS?
<micahg> or is that a bug?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'd just do it, as it's a regression
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'm adding a wrapper so we shouldn't have to update it
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, gnash 0.8.8-3 is in Debian NEW, can we sync or does that need a merge?
<chrisccoulson> that will likely need a merge, i'd need to look at it and see
<chrisccoulson> i never did get around to reiewing the packaging changes :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I won't be able to get to it till the weekend, I think the packaging review happened in Debian
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's at standards 3.9.1, I would assume the DD wouldn't allow that unless is was good
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it should be ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the main thing I want to do this weekend is look through Firefox and Thunderbird bugs to make sure we didn't miss anything, since Final freeze is next thursday, we have  another 3 weeks for universe packages
<chrisccoulson> we can fix bugs during final freeze as long as they are release critical
<chrisccoulson> (ie, they are milestoned, targetted and at least high importance)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but before final freeze, do we have a little more wiggle room?
<chrisccoulson> pedro might have some bugs for us to look at - he's bringing bugs to the weekly desktop team meeting, and i think he might bring up some FF bugs this week
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, I won't be able to attend, let me know if there's something you'd like me to look at
 * micahg is getting ready to go :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you do any testing on TB 3.0.7
 * micahg was already on 3.1.x
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not much yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well they were published
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I meant released :D
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just saw the announcement
<micahg> need publishing, but I don't know how much testing is needed
 * micahg wonders how weird it is to have 2 conversations with the same person in 2 channels :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: looks like Firefox has been released as well including beta 5
<micahg> I"ll try to push up beta 5 to a PPA tonight
<micahg> idk if I"ll make it though
<micahg> Sat night at the latest
<micahg> my time that is
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to hopefully start getting the test-suite running before the end of this week
 * micahg should probably just say this weekend and save some stress
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Lucid | Firefox 3.6.9 in Maverick and Security PPA (http://is.gd/dsudW) | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming this weekend | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsud
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fta was having a crash with chromium and nspr on maverick, could you have a look?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not tonight though. i'm going to bed shortly
<chrisccoulson> early start tomorrow :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: here, so you have it: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/06/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.html#t23:28
<micahg> chrisccoulson: np, I just can't get to it till the weekend
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thank you L9
<micahg> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-08
<micahg> Dimmuxx: beta update in topic :)
<Dimmuxx> micahg: nice :)
<fta2> chrisccoulson, mdeslaur: fyi: [Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] Rev 269: linux/stable (6.0.472.53 -> 6.0.472.55)
<fta2> micahg, didn't you tell me that the icetea6 plugin works fine without the LD_LIBRARY_PATH workaround???
<fta2> bug 633075
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633075 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "icedtea6 plugin will crash chromium-browser (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633075
<fta2> jdstrand, fyi: [Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] Rev 269: linux/stable (6.0.472.53 -> 6.0.472.55)
<jdstrand> fta2: does this mean we need to reupload chromium or will we continue to wait on the SRU process and upload that after?
<jdstrand> fta2: btw, the TB has been talking about chromium, but it isn't decided yet
<fta2> jdstrand, it looks like a bunch regression fixes, nothing security related
<fta2> http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/09/stable-beta-channel-updates.html
<jdstrand> I would say we could push that to -updates after, but I think we all know by the time what is in -proposed hits -security google will have released a new security fix release :P
<fta2> jdstrand, there's no activity in sec channel since the last big update, so no idea when the next critical update will be
<jdstrand> well, it seems getting what we have out sooner is more important than those bug fixes
<jdstrand> I'd be happy to upload to -proposed though. ultimately, it is the same amount of work (since I would do that upload to -proposed wither way)
<jdstrand> s/wither/either/
<fta2> jdstrand, why is the TB taking so long to decide?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - i think it was me who told you that the icedtea plugin works without the LD_LIBRARY_PATH workaround
<fta2> chrisccoulson, ok, then what is this new bug about? i don't understand
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - which new bug?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> hang on :)
<fta2> bug 633075
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633075 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "icedtea6 plugin will crash chromium-browser (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633075
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<jdstrand> fta2: I don't know
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - ok, i'll have a look at exactly what was changed in a bit
<fta2> chrisccoulson, jdstrand: http://www.iuculano.it/it/linux/debian/chromium-browser-removed-from-testing/
<fta2> chrisccoulson, jdstrand: oops, http://www.iuculano.it/en/linux/debian/chromium-browser-removed-from-testing/
<chrisccoulson> fta - interesting
<chrisccoulson> wow, dpkg is so incredibly slow
<chrisccoulson> all i want to do is install a few language packs and it's taken nearly 40 minutes so far
<chrisccoulson> grrrrrr
<fta2> the download part or the install part?
<fta2> jdstrand, do you think people are using -security but not -upgrades?
<jdstrand> fta2: yes. -security without -updates is a supported configuration
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - unpacking is slow. and then dpkg runs all the triggers after installing each language pack too :/
<chrisccoulson> isn't it meant to do that all in one go at the end?
<roy_> Is the newest Firefox called Namoroka ?
<Dimmuxx> roy_: that's 3.6.x
<roy_> Because I added the ppa for the ubuntu mozilla daily build team and it updated my firefox which is now named as Namoroka
<roy_> I am just abit confused why it changed the name from firefox to Namoroka
<Dimmuxx> the daily ppa updates your stable 3.6.x release to an unstable 3.6.x daily build
<roy_> I was trying to get firefox 4 ?
<Dimmuxx> then you should install firefox-4.0
<Dimmuxx> I would recommend waiting for the beta ppa though
<roy_> ok thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, did you have a look at the ch/icetea6 bug?
<chrisccoulson> fta - not yet, i've got some other things i need to finish first
<fta> k
<fta> hm, a new libvpx
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll SRU the gjs/gnome-shell fix for lucid over the weekend
<fta> firefox doesn't have translations for its desktop file??
<micahg> fta: well, there are some
<micahg> the dailies don't
<fta> i see none in /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<micahg> I have them on my ssytem
<fta> that's from umd
<micahg> ah, yeah, they won't have it
<fta> wgy?
<fta> why?
<micahg> not branded as Firefox
<micahg> need different translations
<dpm> fta, micahg, chrisccoulson: ah, that reminds me... I've been collecting some translations for the desktop file in FF and Thunderbird. If I file a bug, could you include them by NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline on the 16th? They are here:
<dpm>   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<micahg> dpm: yeah, I can take care of it this weekend
<fta> same for chromium: bug 631670
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631670 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium .desktop file is not using translations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631670
<dpm> micahg, no rush, I'd like to give translators time until the nonlangpack deadline, as it fits more with the translations workflow, if that's ok with you
<dpm> fta, yeah, same for that one, thanks :)
<micahg> dpm: k, I can do an upload tuesday night then
<fta> dpm, i've just merged the 1st batch
<dpm> micahg, fta, it's awesome that you are merging them already - I just want to make sure if it's ok with you to receive the last batch on the 16th on NonLanguagePackDeadline
<micahg> dpm: yes, but that's supposed to be by UTC midnight of the 16th everything is supposed to be uploaded already
<micahg> dpm: I can do an upload around 0400 UTC on the 16th, and I hope the archive isn't frozen by then
<micahg> dpm: chromium you have more leeway since it's in universe
<dpm> micahg, that'd be great, even if you want to do the upload on the 15th. Time for translations is not that critical in that case, as long it is close to the nonlangpackdeadline
<dpm> I can tell translators to have them ready by the 15th
<micahg> dpm: that'll be fine, I'll upload 16th at 0400 UTC (15th 10PM local time :))
<dpm> micahg, awesome, thanks!
<micahg> dpm: np
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, firefox needs a source patch to support localized values for spellchecker.dictionary :(
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i can at least send that upstream
<kees> fta: say, can I convince you to build chromium with PIE?
<fta> kees, PIE? as in -fPIE?
<kees> fta: yeah
<kees> fta: could be done either via hardening-wrapper (easy) or via hardening-includes (less easy but still easy)
<fta> kees, should i expect regressions?
<fta> kees, i guess i can give it a try with the dailies...
<kees> fta: if so, it's a horrible bug in the compiler. or chromium is doing something unholy. which, I guess is possible.
<kees> fta: but in normal conditions, it should be fine.
<kees> fta: you can use "hardening-check" in the hardening-includes package to validate the results.
<fta> kees, hmm.. i use the same packaging for the backports.. down to hardy, i guess it's a problem
<fta> oh, hardening-wrapper 1.11 is in hardy
<kees> yeah, should be fine even in hardy.
<kees> and if it's not, I'd be happy to help with the rules file :)
<fta> kees, chromium runs in a sandbox, i'm not sure what kind of benefit we can obtain with this..
<kees> fta: my understanding is that the sandbox isn't actually enabled on linux yet.
<fta> kees, of course it is. the suid one. /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-sandbox
<fta> (not the seccomp one)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=36133
<kees> ah, okay, it's doing containers, not seccomp. okay, cool. I didn't know there were two. still, PIE is yet-another-protection. :)
<fta> i'm doing a test build in a pbuilder, but i'm not sure it's even being used
<fta> kees, it's using ccache???
<kees> fta: what?
<fta> kees, hardening-wrapper
<kees> no
<kees> it's just a wrapper
<fta> or is it pbuilder?
<fta> cube:~/chromium-browser-7.0.519.0~svn20100908r58782# hardening-check debian/chromium-browser/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser
<fta> debian/chromium-browser/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser:
<fta>  Position Independent Executable: yes
<fta>  Stack protected: yes
<fta>  Fortify Source functions: yes
<fta>  Read-only relocations: yes
<fta>  Immediate binding: yes
<fta> kees, ^^
<kees> \o/
<fta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M
<fta> micahg, there's a new libvpx, it seems to bring lots of improvements, perf wise
<fta> i put it in ucd
<micahg> fta: thanks, I think we're going to stick with in-source vpx for Firefox, but I can check with chrisccoulson
<micahg> fta: is it worth getting into maverick?
<fta> micahg, would be nice imho, but slomo is the owner
<micahg> fta: oh
<fta> i'm auto-importing it from the gst-dev ppa and i auto-backport it for all arches for the 4 chromium ppas
<fta> something like this in a daily cron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490518/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we'll probably stick with in-source vpx for firefox
<fta> is firefox built with PIC now?
<micahg> fta: PIC or PIE?
<fta> PIE sorrt
<fta> y
<micahg> fta: yes, it's been that way since Lucid IIRC
<fta> k
<fta> BUGabundo, hey!
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> do tell
<fta> ?
<fta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M
<fta> funny
<BUGabundo> fta: plenty
<BUGabundo> let me laugh at a blank screen
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> or when ever chromium works
<fta> it's fine here
<BUGabundo> 7.0.519.0 (58782) Ubuntu 10.10
<fta> same
<BUGabundo> let me do a clean profile and gdb
<BUGabundo> $ chromium-browser -g --temp-profile http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M
<BUGabundo> it does work :S
<BUGabundo> flash
<BUGabundo> my profile is set to HTML5
<fta> html5 too here
<BUGabundo> fta: its working now
<BUGabundo> it was noscripting addong
<fta> i don't use that
<BUGabundo> testing it for two days
<fta> kees, did some testing of this chromium pie build (maverick 32), worked fine. just committed it in the daily branch (hoping it will work for the backports), next daily planed in a few hours. if no regression emerges, i'll land it to the other branches, and ship it in the next stable update
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-09
<kees> fta: great! thanks! :)
<gnomefreak> Lp is down
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah, it's planned maintenance
<gnomefreak> yep
<chrisccoulson> it should be back read only by now though i think
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is
<chrisccoulson> oh, well, parts of it are
<gnomefreak> i think im -0400 that makes it 1 1/2 hours
<chrisccoulson> it's meant to be read only by 0930 UTC
<chrisccoulson> and then back to normal by 1100 UTC
<gnomefreak> if by read only i should see a webpage?
<fta2> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<fta2> chrisccoulson, any news wrt the icedtea6 plugin bug?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - will look at that today
<fta2> ok
<gnomefreak> seems PPAs are back
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, it's all back now
 * chrisccoulson must look at fta2 bug now :)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, openjdk plugin works fine here in chromium :/
<chrisccoulson> and it's not loading libxul
<chrisccoulson> for i in `pidof chromium-browser`; do cat /proc/${i}/maps | grep xul; done
<chrisccoulson> nothing :/
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - do you actually get the issue too?
<chrisccoulson> it's loading the right plugin too
<chrisccoulson> for i in `pidof chromium-browser`; do cat /proc/${i}/maps | grep java; done
<chrisccoulson> 7f19b040c000-7f19b043b000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 1050289                    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<gnomefreak> is there a way to import adressbook from file?
<fta2> chrisccoulson, could you please comment in the bug?
<fta2> kees, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55269080/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.chromium-browser_7.0.520.0~svn20100909r58905-0ubuntu1~ucd2~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :(
<era> yo
<era> is it wise to put "bug triaging for Ubuntu Linux and Firefox" on a resume?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, so I got ff, xul and tbird out yesterday, all before 00:00 UCT
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, excellent, thanks!
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: totally unrelated question for you: how do I adjust what is in the search box in ff?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I see I can do it via the addon mechanism, but is there another way?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, you mean to add new search plugins?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: actually, what I want to do is tweak an existing one
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, as a backup, yes add one. but I'd rather tweak an exisitng one
<chrisccoulson> ah, i'm not sure if you can modify an existing plugin with an addon, but you could edit the existing plugin in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<chrisccoulson> but that would get overwritten on upgrade :/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I looked in about:config, and I could change the 'keyword.URL' which is nice, but doesn't affect the search plugins
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the keyword.URL is only for the addressbar search
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, I didn't want to modify an existing one via an addon, I just wanted to modify an existing one, in whatever way was convenient
<jdstrand> if I couldn't do that, I would add one
<chrisccoulson> i think modifying an existing one is fairly difficult, because your changes would not persist across upgrades. However, we can make searchplugins assemble their URL based on preferences
<jdstrand> but I see /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins, so that is good enough
<chrisccoulson> so, depending on what you want to do, it may be possible to patch a search plugin to make it tweakable in some way
<jdstrand> I want to change google from http to https
<chrisccoulson> i think the Yahoo plugin gets part of it's URL from the preferences
<jdstrand> so it is a one character change :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i saw a bug report about that too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: is there somewhere in ~/.mozilla I can put an updated one?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i think you can create a searchplugins folder inside your profile, and put extra plugins in there
<chrisccoulson> so, ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxx/searchplugins
<jdstrand> I'll play with it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i don't really understant the point of the second-from-last comment on bug  623962. did i miss something, or have i lost my sense of humour?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623962 in firefox (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Enabling the crash reporter for Lucid (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623962
<fta> uhh? https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1952454
<kees> fta: only jaunty failed??
<fta> kees, hardy too, both amd64
<fta> kees, it's in nacl, something to run native binaries inside the browser, it's an ia32 beast
<kees> fta: okay, so I must have fixed that post-jaunty. if you point me to your tree, I can cool up a patch to not do it for jaunty and earlier.
<fta> nacl = native client
<kees> fta: but it builds ok post-jaunty, right?
<fta> kees, yes, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<kees> okay, cool.
<fta> maybe i can just backport your hardening-wrapper fix in those ppas, or just forget about pie in jaunty/hardy
<kees> fta: which tree should I look at for sending you a patch to disable it on jaunty and earlier?
<fta> or even disable a subset of it on those dists
<fta> i can't do it easily (i'm in the middle of the prep for the next release, and i also have to fix -dev)
<fta> grrr
<fta> i *can* do it
<kees> ah, okay, cool. thanks for that!
<fta> kees, ^^, i already have everything needed to trigger or disable some features on specific dists
<fta> i just need to decide which option to follow
<kees> I say forget pie on hardy and jaunty.
<kees> all you have to do is leave the DEB_BUILD_HARDENING unset in those dists
<fta> ok, that's easy, consider it done
<kees> awesome
 * chrisccoulson wonders if i can get lightning ready before final freeze
<chrisccoulson> and whether i can get a freeze exception for it :/
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, You have been assigned a bug task for a public bug by Chris Coulson (chrisccoulson)
<chrisccoulson> thank you launchpad, but i already knew that :)
<fta> *sigh* when i dlopen libnotify, it loads 43 libs :(
<fta> jdstrand, how long before ch6 moves to -security/-updates?
<fta> (i received the question several times already)
<jdstrand> fta: well, it still needs to go through the SRU process, so it needs to be in -proposed for at least 7 days. I really want the SRU team's input since it breaks arm
<fta> jdstrand, for arm, no reaction from upstream :( maybe the ubuntu arm team could come to the rescue, or the ffmpeg maintainer
<jdstrand> fta: well, I'm *not* saying we shouldn't push it anyway, I just want the SRU team's input
<jdstrand> fta: I asked for input in the bug. perhaps if we don't here anything by tomorrow you could follow up with pitti?
<jdstrand> s/here/hear/
<fta> BUGabundo, hey
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> what's up ?
<fta> just jumped from my chair
<fta> "Estimated arrival date: September 14 2010 - September 15 2010" \o/ at last!
<BUGabundo> iphone?
<fta> nope, kindle 3
<BUGabundo> ahah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-10
<chrisccoulson> hi gnomefreak
<chrisccoulson> want to test some lightning packages?
<gnomefreak> hi chrisccoulson. i cant use lightning it makes my already slow tb crawl to a halt
<chrisccoulson> oh, never mind then ;)
<gnomefreak> sorry that is why i ran/run sublrd
<gnomefreak> sunbird even
<fta> oh my! "... turns out to be in the middle of a quest to do daily build PPA’s of most of KDE"
<fta> the beginning of the end :P
<hicham> is it normal that libxul have text relocs ?
<fta> chrisccoulson, bug 629498; thoughts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629498 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium makes itself the default gnome-www-browser without permission (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629498
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - is there a problem with irc.mozilla.org? i can't connect atm
<chrisccoulson> fta - we have a similar bug for firefox too i think
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'd probably just leave it tbh, as there will always be people who moan at whatever value you set the alternative priority too
<fta> jdstrand, do you have access to a native ppa to test something for me? (wrt the ARM ftbfs)
<jdstrand> fta: yes. just use a ~fta1 or similar version
<fta> jdstrand, well, i'd like to know if the version in the daily ppa builds on arm, I just read the changelog and there are lots of ARM config changes
<fta> and it's also targeting ch6
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+files/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.6%2Bsvn20100904r58574%2B58998-0ubuntu1~ucd1.dsc
<jdstrand> fta: ok, give me a few minutes
<fta> dpm, should i expect any more translations?
<dpm> hi fta, I don't know, I can send a reminder to translators, but I told them they would have time until NonLanguagePackDeadline. I know of at least one more translation after your last merge in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ChromiumDesktop (Hungarian)
<fta> ok, no problem
<dpm> thanks fta :)
<fta> jdstrand, did it work?
<jdstrand> fta: oh sorry, I got totally sidetracked (the thing I was working on when you asked before I only just now finished)
 * jdstrand gets to work on fta's behalf now
<fta> jdstrand, well, i'd do it myself, if only i had an arm builder somewhere
<jdstrand> I understand. I'm on it, no worries
<fta> http://yourmindblown.com/post/1096079150/stop-motion-human-pacman-vid  :)
<jdstrand> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+build/1954529
<fta> jdstrand, thanks
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi [reed]
<fta> jdstrand, it failed too, but i think i found what's wrong. care to try something else?
<uRock> Hello mozillians, does anyone know when mozilla will have a 64bit Thunderbird 3.1.3 on their page, for Linux of course? I've been looking all over, but have yet to find it.
<uRock> I noticed it was packaged in Ubuntu 10.10, so it has to be out there some where
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: hey
<[reed]> so
<BUGabundo> oias
<[reed]> well, where's your e-mail again
<BUGabundo> hey  [reed]
<[reed]> hmm
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<[reed]> I'm around ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi [reed], sorry, was watching TV
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> my mail client sucks
<[reed]> it's frozen
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: what were those bug numbers again?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, i'll have to look in my mail client too ;)
<chrisccoulson> bug 239952 and bug 630281
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist (affects: 53) (dups: 4) (heat: 308)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630281 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "After upgrade keyboard "mail" shortcut does not work (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630281
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> for mozilla bug 593948, have you looked into MOZ_APP_LAUNCHER yet?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 593948 in OS Integration "System integration - Default mail client setting not integrated well" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593948
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - yeah, i did. but that only works if something sets that in the environment, and it looks like nothing currently does that
<chrisccoulson> (at least i couldn't find it from grepping the source)
<fta> jdstrand, tentative fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491848/
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: hmm
<chrisccoulson> so, i suppose we could use MOZ_APP_LAUNCHER, but I guess we'd need to set that in the script that starts thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> actually, that is probably easier to do :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-11
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - ok, i'm testing a much smaller patch using MOZ_APP_LAUNCHER, but unfortunately, make has decided it's going to rebuild the whole tree :(
<chrisccoulson> so it might take a little while for me to tell you how well it works ;)
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: oke
<jdstrand> fta: I just uploaded 0.6+svn20100904r58574+58998-0ubuntu0.2~ucd1 to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+packages with your patch, to see what would happen
<jdstrand> fta: it hasn't shown up yet, but should soon
 * jdstrand wanders off
<jdstrand> fta: actually, there it is -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+build/1954812
<era> my faith in mozilla has been restored.
<era> http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/09/hardware-acceleration/
<era> until i read that, i was almost positive that 4.0 would treat linux like a second-class citizen.
<era> this also made me happy: http://brasstacks.mozilla.com/resultserv/data/results/bc854382-c9cd-409e-b083-14a53a13f22d
<fta> jdstrand, hi, if you have time, could you please test build this on arm: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+files/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.6%2Bsvn20100904r58574%2B58998-0ubuntu1~ucd2.dsc   (thanks)
<jdstrand> fta: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+build/1955299
<fta> jdstrand, i will prepare the chromium minor update asap, which path should i follow? bug + lucid-proposed?
<fta> grrr, lp keeps saying "Start in 1 minute", even after 30min
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> not sure why that is
<jdstrand> it has a high build score...
<jdstrand> fta: I think we should build it in ubuntu-security-proposed like we have been, and I'll copy it to -proposed and we can update the bug accordingly
<jdstrand> fta: with luck, we can get it and the chromium-browser update to users before the 7 days
<fta> jdstrand, it has no security fixes but it's fine for me.
<jdstrand> fta: yes, but I think the chromium update is being held up on this
<jdstrand> even it it wasn't, a regression introduced by -security should be fixed in -security
<fta> jdstrand, i'm talking about ch 6.0.472.55~r58392 (you have 6.0.472.53~r57914 still waiting)
<fta> ok
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/builders/ shows what armel is busy with
<jdstrand> a few of those shouldn't take too much longer (hopefully)
<fta> i see there are 2 armel ppa builders, so maybe there's hope
<fta> well, all the packages currently building on arm takes hours, and the q is ~18h :(
<fta> -s
<fta> i wonder how it's possible for a package to be in LOUISVILLE, KY, US at 5:15am, and in PARIS, FR at 7:07am the same day..
<jdstrand> fta: we're building natively so we have 7 builders. It started a few minutes ago
<fta> jdstrand, the arm build is fine. i'll release the new ch and those codecs at the same time later today, then push to maverick and hand over the lucid-security debs to you
<fta> jdstrand, also, would be nice to test those builds on arm, not something i can do :(
<jdstrand> fta: sounds good, though I don't have arm hardware myself :(
<fta> jdstrand, bug 635949
<ubot2> fta: Bug 635949 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/635949 is private
<fta> eh?? no it's not
<fta> bug 635949
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635949 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "6.0.472.53~r57914 -> 6.0.472.55~r58392 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635949
<fta> jdstrand, all done. http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/6.0.472.55~r58392-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/
<jdstrand> fta: I think I misunderstood what you were doing. I thought we were just getting the codecs into proposed to fix arm
<jdstrand> fta: i can get the codecs into -proposed and then we can get the previous chromium out the door, and then SRU the chromium you just gave me
<jdstrand> fta: that will hopefully get the security fixes out on monday without people having to wait longer for the security fixes
<jdstrand> that was a weird sentence...
<jdstrand> but you get the idea
<fta> <jdstrand> but you get the idea
<fta> <fta> jdstrand, the codecs are worth uploading both for ch .53 and .55
<fta> * Disconnected ().
<fta> did i miss anything?
<fta> jdstrand, ^^, which part don't you like/want?
<jdstrand> 16:11 < jdstrand> fta: I think I misunderstood what you were doing. I thought  we were just getting the codecs into proposed to fix arm
<jdstrand> 16:12 < jdstrand> fta: i can get the codecs into -proposed and then we can get  the previous chromium out the door, and then SRU the chromium  you just gave me
<jdstrand> 16:12 < jdstrand> fta: that will hopefully get the security fixes out on monday  without people having to wait longer for the security fixes
<jdstrand> 16:13 < jdstrand> that was a weird sentence...
<fta> got that
<jdstrand> fta: it isn't that I don't like it-- I just know the SRU process isn't going to like .55 without a wait
<jdstrand> fta: so I want codecs in -proposed now with .53. we release asap (ie monday), then get .55 into -proposed
<jdstrand> since .53 is tested and the only thing holding it back is codecs
<fta> jdstrand, well, nothing i can do for that, right? ;)   my job is to provide the bits in a timely manner, if the process makes than unwanted, too bad
<fta> -than+that
<jdstrand> fta: you don't need to do anything. I've uploaded codecs to security-proposed and will get them over to -proposed when they build
<fta> ok
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for your work on it. I'll get chromium-browser building after, so I can get it into -proposed quickly
<jdstrand> (after we publish .53 that is)
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for your work on this :)
<fta> jdstrand, sure, thanks for your work too
<jdstrand> sure, np
<fta> i've also updated all the ppas to have them all in sync and built with PIE: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<jdstrand> fta: nice! that is fantastic :)
<jdstrand> kees: ^
<fta> ~50 commits in a dozen branches :P
<jdstrand> wow
<fta> with merges in all directions, should be fun to graph that ;)
<jdstrand> heh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-12
 * micahg waves
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi michag
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> micahg even ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I see you fixed a major outstanding bug (flash click)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah. well, i just applied a workaround to disable GTK client-side windows
<chrisccoulson> it's not really a fix, but it's better than nothing :)
<chrisccoulson> and i've got lightning packaged and ready to upload :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'm fixing up the third party apport hook and uploading beta 5 to a new PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ooh..that's really good news
<chrisccoulson> i requested a FFe, but nobody has commented yet, so i'm not that hopeful we'll get it in for maverick :(
 * micahg is interested in seeing the packaging
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll host it somewhere later. i've got to disappear again now and entertain my daughter for the day
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I still have mail to catch up on, but I wanted to get the Firefox beta up
<micahg> ttyl
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you back?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - for a few minutes. daughter is just eating her lunch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah
<chrisccoulson> and making a mess!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, WRT gnome-web-photo, we should probably file another bug to move to the standalone glue
<micahg> or if you know which upstream tracker is used, I can file a bug there
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i don't mind. but we should definately fix that
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if it has an upstream tracker ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, I know it's an upstream project with code at gnome, just don't know where the bugs go
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me neither
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can add it to the list for natty unless you think it should be done for maverick
<chrisccoulson> we can probably do it for maverick, it's only a small change
 * micahg is uploading beta 5 to ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'm not familiar with that change, so I guess you'd have to do it
<micahg> I'm going to have to merge mediatomb since someone else updated it in Debian first
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't mind doing it. it should just be a case of editing LIBXUL_LIBS in m4/libxul.m4, and then rerunning autoconf
<micahg> then I'll work on upstreaming the diff for natty
<micahg> ah, that easy :0
<micahg> :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I had an epiphany over the holiday (pun intended), why don't we build abrowser on top of libxul so that it can be installed alongside firefox?
<micahg> it also solves the omnijar issue
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i was sort of thinking about making them parallel installable too, but i'm not sure whether we'd do it by using system libraries
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, there's no reason not to use system libraries w/abrowser since there's no trademark issue
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true
<micahg> it's a little more maintenance, but not much
<micahg> we would need a new source (although I think debian is building both from one source now)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Lucid | Firefox 3.6.9 in Maverick and Security PPA (http://is.gd/dsudW) | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4| Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsud
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Lucid | Firefox 3.6.9 in Maverick and Security PPA (http://is.gd/dsudW) | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsud
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.9 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
<fta> BUGabundo, hey
<BUGabundo> olá fta
<fta> can't make sense of this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/shipment.png
<BUGabundo> is it going around the world again?
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> you got two in traffic ?
<fta> no idea
<fta> would be nice though ;)
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> ship one of them to me
<BUGabundo> ill pay the ports
<BUGabundo> not sure what I would use it for, though
<fta> if you don't read, it's close to useless
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, there might be a chemspill update for the last round of mozilla updates
<BUGabundo> fta yeah, I don't. unless I can put my greader there LOL
<fta> BUGabundo, there's a webkit based browser inside this thing
<BUGabundo> nice
<fta> i bought the wifi only version, but there's also a 3G version
<BUGabundo> I'm telling you , If you get two, send me one
<fta> :)
<BUGabundo> I'll pay 66% of it
<fta> micahg, when is jaunty EOL?
<micahg> fta: end of october
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> and hardy?
<micahg> fta: end of april for desktop
<fta> hm.. still a long shot
<fta> both apparently still have ~8% market share
<fta> each
<fta> jdstrand_, hi, i used "Fix Committed" as it's committed in the packaging branch
<Dimmuxx> micahg++ :)
<era> chrisccoulson, is there any hope for 438868 in maverick?
<era> *bug 438868
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 438868 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Numerous applications have focus issues after emerging from a screensaver or suspend (affects: 124) (dups: 15) (heat: 617)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<chrisccoulson> era - we're only 4 days from final freeze, and nobody understands what the problem is
<chrisccoulson> so i don't think there's any chance for that
<Dimmuxx> that's one of the most annoying bugs in ubuntu
<era> chrisccoulson, good candidate for a natty lite papercut?
<era> oh wait
<era> <__<
<fta> BUGabundo, uhuh, my package just arrived in Paris
<BUGabundo> on a Sunday?
<fta> ROISSY, PARIS, FR	09/12/2010	5:22 P.M.	REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY
<fta> of course, that won't be cleared today
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> so deliver tomorrow ?
<fta> still planed for the 14th
<fta> amazon said at or before the 17th
<fta> jdstrand_, was your test with the trailer in webm or flash?
<BUGabundo> fta will we get google instant in chromium?
<BUGabundo> or flag only?
<fta> eh?
<fta> what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> you know
<fta> it works out of the box
<BUGabundo> google instant search
<BUGabundo> in omnibar
<fta> oh, is there such a thing?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/28671/how-to-enable-google-instant-search-in-google-chrome/
<fta> well, you can add that to your /etc/chromium-browser/default file, but as it's limited to trunk (maybe -dev), it's not meant for stable yet
<BUGabundo> I run trunk
<BUGabundo> always do
<BUGabundo> not stable is my food
<BUGabundo> its so unstable that replying to mails in gmail crashes it right now
<fta> the only crash i'm aware of is with the ubuntu font
<BUGabundo> I'll log it and file , as I always do
<BUGabundo> fta what are this xul-ext packages?
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> !info xul-ext-notify
<ubot2> BUGabundo: xul-ext-notify (source: notify-extension): integrate Firefox download messages with desktop notifications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 8 kB, installed size 136 kB
<BUGabundo> this ones
<fta> no idea what that is
<fta> oh, there's a remake of nikita
<BUGabundo> o.O
<BUGabundo> there had to be a french bloke happy about that
 * BUGabundo hides
<fta> the movie was great, they did two remakes, so there has to be a reason
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/466228
<dupondje> can we fix this ?
<ubot2> dupondje: Error: Bug #466228 is private.
<dupondje> This report is public edit
<chrisccoulson> dupondje, that's up to jdstrand_
<micahg> dupondje: no one should be using 64 bit flash anymore, I'd suggest trying w/32 bit
<chrisccoulson> i think the issue is with installing the flash plugin from the adobe site in to the profile, rather than being specifically a 64-bit issue
<dupondje> micahg: its same issue with 32bit flash
<dupondje> :p
<chrisccoulson> but it's not for me to decide whether we want to support that method of install
<dupondje> ii  flashplugin-installer                             10.1.82.76ubuntu2                               Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<dupondje> this is what I have atm
<dupondje> so :)
<dupondje> and I get: [ 6032.271165] type=1400 audit(1284316978.362:25): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" parent=3136 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.9/firefox-*bin" name="/usr/bin/lpstat" pid=3137 comm="sh" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<micahg> dupondje: and you don't have another one in your profile, right?
<dupondje> nope
<dupondje> it uses the one from flashplugin :p
<dupondje> I see it because it randomly crashes :x
<dupondje> geez
<micahg> dupondje: you might want to update the bug with your current information, that might move it alonf
<micahg> *along
<dupondje> i'll do
<dupondje> would be nice to fix it, its quite straight forward
<dupondje> and easy to fix
<dupondje> added :)
<micahg> dupondje: is it a specific site?  flash can do weird things sometimes
<fta> lp is really unusable today, i give up
<dupondje> micahg: nope, all flash printing
<dupondje> it shows a empty printer list ..
<dupondje> quite logic when it forbids access to lpstat :)
<micahg> dupondje: yep, ok, well he'll see it tomorrow, so maybe they're will be an update
<micahg> dupondje: which release are you on also?
<dupondje> 10.10
 * micahg adds a firefox task
<dupondje> :)
<Dimmuxx> micahg: will the beta ppa be updated with only official builds or will it get b6build1 etc?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: whatever the final beta 6 build is, I'll push, I'm a little limited on time right now
<Dimmuxx> okay so it might change in the future then?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: are you asking if you'll get updates to the PPA?
<Dimmuxx> no I'm asking about the rc builds of alphas/betas/rc/finals
<micahg> Dimmuxx: yes, I'll push the rc builds as they are released
<micahg> Dimmuxx: final will hopefully go in firefox-stable
<Dimmuxx> that's not what I meant
<Dimmuxx> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/nightly/4.0b4-candidates/
<micahg> Dimmuxx: no, that's not what I meant
<Dimmuxx> those are rcs of b4
<micahg> Dimmuxx: no, I meant RC as in final release candidates :)
<Dimmuxx> yeah exactly and that's not what I was talking about ;)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: there was only 1 for beta 54
<micahg> beta 5
<micahg> Dimmuxx: it really depends on how much time I have
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I'm only committing to the final beta/rc builds
<Dimmuxx> micahg: okay, that's why I asked if it might change in the future in case you get more time.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I need to fix the apport hook, the question is, I need to ship a file in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d, so how should I do this?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: well, that's a toss up, I'd probably push for the devel release, not the stable ones
<Dimmuxx> devel as in rc builds so b6 might get build1, 2, 3... in case they are done?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: devel as in Maverick/natty :)
<micahg> not all beta testers are equal
<Dimmuxx> so maverick/natty might get rc1/build1 of b6 but not lucid and older?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you can just drop a new file in debian/apport and add it to the install file can't you?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm having LP issues as well, the pages never finish loading
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but I need it on multiple branches that are installable at the same time
<micahg> and it only needs to be in the PPAs
<micahg> I was thinking of adding it to a separate package as a recommends with a replaces on older version and a binary version equals
<chrisccoulson> micahg - just use the source package name for the filename (like i do for the apport blacklist file)
<chrisccoulson> or is it a different issue with that file?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, since this just lists our PPA bug project as a valid project for apport
<micahg> and only needs to be done once for all installed packages
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure of the best way to handle that
<fta> chrisccoulson, yeah, i moved to my new project instead, s*w lp
<micahg> wow ff40 beta 5 is totally useless for me :-/
<micahg> oh, had the wrong profile :)
 * micahg tries again
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what happened?
<chrisccoulson> i'm using the dailies here as my main browser ;)
<chrisccoulson> i see we have jaegermonkey now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: my addons don't work still and I seem to have an SSL issue w/the beta, I don't have time to debug ATM
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i was thinking about dropping the symlink to /usr/lib/firefox-addons from the FF4.0 branch
<chrisccoulson> i think we should have a dedicated /usr/lib/firefox-4.0-addons, and just use those folders for shipping version-dependant addons
<chrisccoulson> (such as language packs)
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to able to localise the development versions in the future, to get more people interested in testing them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there were 3 new languages added the TB3.1, so I was going to prepare a thunderbird-locales update
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we can sync gnash, any objections?  I can try the test build and request a sync
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not looked at what's in debian, but i trust your judgement anyway
<chrisccoulson> if you think we can sync it, then just open a bug for it :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, we don't seem to be carrying any major changes
<micahg> or any changes at all :)
<micahg> and it's good \o/
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<porter1> Has anyone else experienced slowdowns in firefox-4.0 when using wolframalpha.com on the results page? Earlier builds didn't seem to have this issue. Firefox is fine as long as the page isn't actually drawn to the screen, like switching to another tab.
<chrisccoulson> the page seems to work here, what graphics driver do you use?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i had a quick chat online with dpm about language packs a few days ago
<chrisccoulson> we'll talk some more at UDS, but i think we'll unify the way we handle mozilla translations
<chrisccoulson> but we don't know which way to go yet ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, in the mean time, I'll still update tb-locales :)
<chrisccoulson> it will either end up in us handling firefox like we handle thunderbird, or getting thunderbird translations in to launchpad
<porter1> chrisccoulson, I'm using the nvidia proprietary which could easily be the problem since I'm running it in 10.10 for testing.
<chrisccoulson> porter1, possibly. i use intel on my work machine, and i don't get those issues
<micahg> porter1: we've had nvidia issues since 3.6, I haven't been able to track it down yet
 * micahg doesn't have an nvidia test machine
<chrisccoulson> does it happen with nouveau? :)
<chrisccoulson> (although i've not tried that driver yet on my nvidia desktop)
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i should give it a go when i get some time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bad news, just tested gnash and it doesn't seem to work :(
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's not good
<chrisccoulson> what happens?
<micahg> nothing
<chrisccoulson> :(
<chrisccoulson> you just installed the debian package right? or did you rebuilt it first?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: rebuilt :)
<chrisccoulson> i can try it in the morning, but i don't intend to do much tonight :)
<micahg> I can look at the deps to see if we have any major differences later
<micahg> later tonight I have to prepare the gjs/gnome-shell update for lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, on top of it, we need to tweak the apparmor profile to allow it as well
<micahg> that should probably go in the new abstraction in the apparmor package, I'll have to file a bug later
 * micahg also just saw 1 difference between the Debian package and ours, we suggest ubufox
<micahg> chrisccoulson: weird, it works with ubufox and flash disabled
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-05
<dupondje> are there plans to integrate lightning with the gnome-calendar-server ?
<knome> chrisccoulson_, hey
<knome> chrisccoulson_, had any new ideas for the flavor-specific browser start page?
<swiss-chris> I'm using Thunderbird 3.1.13 on ubuntu 10.4 and since a few days I cannot connect to any of my usual mail servers anymore. I keep getting the error message: Login to server XYZ failed. I tried completely uninstalling Thunderbird and reinstalling, same problem persists. Webmail login with same credentials works fine. Any ideas what could be wrong? Do I need to uninstall other mozilla software...
<swiss-chris> ...as well? (Like Firefox, add-ons, ???).
<chrisccoulson> well, what a fun day :/
<micahg> swiss-chris: are you located in the netherlands?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for the tip on the 3.0 kernel build, maybe I should've stayed on natty :(, so I can't test build anything at this point?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, just upload it, it's fine :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> but you can work around it by copying Linux2.6.mk to Linux3.0.mk
<chrisccoulson> but that is just a temporary workaround to let you build the beta
<micahg> this is for Firefox 6
<chrisccoulson> the versioned makefiles have gone in the latest NSS
<chrisccoulson> right
<chrisccoulson> same applies to release :)
<chrisccoulson> it's fixed in trunk
<chrisccoulson> and maybe aurora too
<micahg> so, in 9 then?
<micahg> ok
 * micahg doesn't like not being able to test build new releases, these point release should be pretty dafe
<micahg> *sage
<micahg> *safe
<chrisccoulson> micahg, did you see i hit a bit of an issue when building the latest beta today? ;)
<chrisccoulson> bug 841825
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 841825 in gcc-4.6 "gcc SIGSEGV when building Firefox and Thunderbird" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841825
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, that doesn't look good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: at least upstream (gcc) found the cause already
<micahg> heh, doko with upstream hat :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, thunderbird rocks in oneiric as long as I keep the messaging menu integration disabled
<chrisccoulson> oh, what happens with that?
<chrisccoulson> that's actually totally broken on new upgrades/installs
<chrisccoulson> bug 839154
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839154 in thunderbird "[Oneiric] Messaging Menu still showing "Set up mail" with Thunderbird fully configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839154
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm experiencing Bug #840751
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 840751 in thunderbird "Thunderbird hangs on launch" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840751
<micahg> chrisccoulson: doko just upload a gcc fix (revert) for your firefox issue
<chrisccoulson> micahg, do you have libunity4 installed?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: indeed
<chrisccoulson> what version?
<micahg> 3.8.4-0ubuntu1
<micahg> this is in unity-2d
<chrisccoulson> ok
<micahg> ah, there are 2 libunitys :(
<chrisccoulson> your bug is the same as bug 839154
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839154 in thunderbird "[Oneiric] Messaging Menu still showing "Set up mail" with Thunderbird fully configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839154
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I remove libunity4?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it doesn't matter. it won't work either way
<micahg> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that natty's libunity4, which is what you have installed, pulls a version of libdbusmenu with an older ABI in to memory, alongside the current oneiric version
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<chrisccoulson> i've decided that ctypes makes it to easy to break firefox and thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> **too easy
<micahg> \o/ progress :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg ??
<micahg> they made it easier to break firefox with an extension :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just uploading thunderbird, which should fix your problem
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: awesome, thanks
<chrisccoulson> oh, man, i don't want people to think i'm criticizing firefox - https://twitter.com/#!/firefoxfail/status/110859773121007616
<chrisccoulson> but being retweeted by "firefoxfail" probably suggests that ;)
<micahg> lol
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b2 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF 3.6.22/6.0.2 / Thunderbird 3.1.14 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.21 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
 * micahg points chrisccoulson at the thunderbird build failures...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've seen those already
<chrisccoulson> that sucks, i uploaded the wrong tarball ;)
 * micahg wonders how that's possible
<chrisccoulson> the first one i created earlier failed
<chrisccoulson> i must have deleted the wrong one
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we can create tarballs on lillypilly now btw, without having to install any extra stuff (like cdbs or mozilla-devscripts) :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-06
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool, I'm happy doing locally though as it allows me to test builds, but good to know in case I'm stuck on low BW
<chrisccoulson> i shall be using it for the daily builds ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: speaking of daily builds, would you be up for adding the crons for chromium to your build crons?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, maybe once i've got the firefox builds going
<chrisccoulson> in any case, i don't have access to the PPA's or branches anyway
<chrisccoulson> so i can't do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I was thinking alternatively of switching to build recipes since it's svn based
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'll fix that soon, need to send an e-mail
<chrisccoulson> i've been cloned now: https://launchpad.net/~chrisbot
<micahg> but that's not happening until next week
 * micahg is still in crisis mode
<micahg> excellent...
<chrisccoulson> thanks to robohash for the avatar :)
<micahg> now we just need to train it to fix the build failures :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i have a good tarball again :)
<chrisccoulson> now to make sure i delete the *correct* one this time
<chrisccoulson> with the correct one being the broken one
<chrisccoulson> now i'm confused ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, m_conley bought up an interesting problem at the end of last week. how do we warn users before upgrading firefox or thunderbird that some of their extensions might not work afterwards?
<chrisccoulson> the upstream updater checks this before offering an upgrade
<chrisccoulson> and tells you if any of your extensions will stop working
<chrisccoulson> i want to be able to do something similar from update-manager
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we don't unfortunately, nor do I think we can, on first run, the new version checks for compatibility and warns if something won't work
<chrisccoulson> we can :)
<chrisccoulson> we can check the extensions that are installed and probe for updates ourselves
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure i can write a tool which will do just that, which we could hook in to update-manager
<micahg> updates aren't always needed
<micahg> but I suppose you could make the calls to AMO for compatibility and display something nice
<chrisccoulson> right, but there's no reason i can't do exactly the same thing that firefox does before offering an upgrade
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i was hinting at
<chrisccoulson> i might start writing something this week to do that
<micahg> cool, I think that will make users happy
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would be nice to have something like that
<micahg> but I really don't like the idea of people not upgrading due to extensions breaking...
<Ruedii> Does anyone know what the network.http.qos entry is in Firefox?
<chrisccoulson> yay! all the builders came back :)
<FernandoMiguel> evening	
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, when you listen for new messages on nsIMsgMailSession, does OnItemAdded fire before or after filters run on the new message?
<chrisccoulson> eg, what happens if the spam filter marks it as spam, and it is moved to the junk folder?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - good question.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: maybe ask bienvenu in #maildev?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, could do
<chrisccoulson> ah, he's not there atm :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: or Standard8.  I can't say I'm too familiar with the order of events wrt filters.
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i mentioned it is because someone sent me an e-mail saying that the messaging menu notifies them of messages that get moved to their junk folder, from a POP account
<chrisccoulson> and we're meant to ignore those
<chrisccoulson> but the log he sent me suggests that we get an event before the message is marked as junk
<chrisccoulson> but then he sent me another message saying the latest version seemed to fix it, but i'm not sure :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I suppose we should wait to see if it *really* fixed it, which I somewhat doubt.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: while I have you, though, I was wondering if you knew the easiest way for me to get the debug symbols for libgio?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, this should help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: excellent, thank you. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, hmm, IIUC, it looks like filters are applied before we get notified
<chrisccoulson> which is good :)
<chrisccoulson> doesn't explain why it didn't work for this guy though :/
<m_conley> hrm
<FernandoMiguel> nite every1
<spikebike> Anyone know if thunderbird on ubuntu uses the system wide SSL certs?
<spikebike> i.e. /etc/ssh/certs
<micahg> spikebike: yes, it does in the stable releases, I"ll be updating NSS and thunderbird soon
<micahg> spikebike: err, it uses NSS, not ca-certificates
<spikebike> ah
<spikebike> ok, that's consistent with what I'm seeing
<micahg> spikebike: are you concerned about the diginotar stuf?
<spikebike> seems like University of California is standardizing on InCommon certs
<spikebike> ah, no
<micahg> ok
<micahg> spikebike: we'll probably switch it to use internal NSS at some point
<spikebike> InCommon has a komodo signed cert but I think the trust between the two is missing
<spikebike> er comodo
<micahg> spikebike: what release are you running?
<spikebike> natty
<micahg> ok, so the NSS version is a little behind and we're missing new roots
<micahg> we'll probably update that soon
<spikebike> https://spaces.internet2.edu/display/InCCollaborate/InCommon+Cert+Types
<micahg> spikebike: does Firefox in natty have the root?
<spikebike> that's the one that seems to be missing
<spikebike> oh umm, checking
<spikebike> is /etc/ssl/certs/mozilla certs that mozilla trusts?
<spikebike> or certs that mozilla asked ubuntu to trust?
<spikebike> firefox likes it, mostly anyways
<micahg> hmm, that seems to have disappered in oneiric...
<micahg> spikebike: ok, so the NSS update should fix it for thunderbird as well then
<spikebike> it shows a blue bar, verified by internet2, but owner is listed as (unknown)
<micahg> well, that's the specific site, not the cert listed on it
<spikebike> yeah, not sure what field it's looking at though
<micahg> spikebike: and that patch is maintained with ca-certificates which is another package that has certs in it, it gets periodic updates of the latest certs from NSS
<spikebike> sounds promising
<micahg> s/patch/path/
<spikebike> thunderbird was rather unhappy with a similar InCommon cert, no matter what I did in /etc/ssl/certs it made me view and approve an exception
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b2 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.14 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> spikebike: yeah, thunderbird will ignore that path, you can import the cert in the thunderbird certificate manager
<micahg> assuming you've verified it's authentic
<spikebike> yeah, of course, and that's what I did... I was hoping to support a larger group of users though
<spikebike> so google chrome and firefox like it, looks like thunderbird in natty doesn't
<micahg> spikebike: the addtrust root seems to be in the latest versions
<micahg> so, an NSS update should suffice
<spikebike> cool
<spikebike> I wish ssl was handled like dnssec
<spikebike> just upload the equivalent of a DS record to your registrar
<micahg> there are those discussing that
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b4 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.14 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-07
<micahg> nigelb: wow, you're on planet mozilla before me...not surprising, I'm not on planet ubuntu yet
<nigelb> micahg: :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: #thunderbird-unity?
<MissDjax> hello !
<MissDjax> :)
<MissDjax> I am new to Thunderbird... I installed it from synaptic (ubuntu natty), version 3.1.13, according to the web, the latest stable version is 6.*, I am a bit confused about that
<MissDjax> could someone explain ?
<MissDjax> oh well, fuck off
<chrisccoulson> oh, lovely, polite person :)
<chrisccoulson> doesn't realize that we don't spend every waking minute staring at IRC channels ;)
<bhearsum> hehe
<knome> chrisccoulson, wait, what, you don't?!
<chrisccoulson> knome, i don't ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, now i've got an environment in the datacenter that can create our source packages, i might write a cron job which monitors the upstream repo's and automatically builds and publishes a new tarball on p.c.c/~chrisccoulson every time a new tag is added ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wow, that's an interesting proposition
<chrisccoulson> it should be pretty easy to do
<micahg> I still feel better about manually generating them though
<chrisccoulson> and the package already contains everything we need to automatically get the correct translations
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unless we'll be able to verify against an upstream hash
<chrisccoulson> there already automatically created though. the cron job would just run the same command as i do manually to create the tarball
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, I guess I'm just paranoid about stuff :)
<joelesko> micahg: I just looked at the firefox packaging and I didn't realize how much it changed.
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: The new packaging system looks really nice and it has the information I needed to build seamonkey for lucid
<joelesko> I will  convert seamonkey to the firefox packaging method. It looks very clean.
<micahg> joelesko: great, if you can start from the packaging we have and prepare a merge I'd be happy to review next week
<micahg> joelesko: please use one bzr commit for each groups of changes
<chrisccoulson> hi joelesko
<chrisccoulson> which firefox branch did you look at btw?
<joelesko> I looked at ~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head
<joelesko> I hope that is the right one.
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, yeah, that's the right one
<chrisccoulson> does that mean seamonkey will get language packs? :)
<joelesko> Very easy to read, I like the formatting.
<joelesko> If it's in the firefox package, I'll see what I can do. Since seamonkey, firefox, thunderbird are all based on the same code, it should.
<joelesko> I'm sure I'll need your help when I get there.
<joelesko> micahg: Can you define 'group of changes'. This is going to be a big change from what is out there now for seamonkey
<joelesko> I checked out the current seamonkey branch and was going to work from there.
<joelesko> I was planning on modifing the firefox files and then after a local build works, check it in.
<joelesko> Is that what you were thinking?
<micahg> joelesko: basically something that would be one changelog entry
<joelesko> That makes sense. Thanks
<micahg> joelesko: thank you!  2.3.3 is out, so we can go with that
<joelesko> Yeah. I packaged it for lucid, maverick, natty and oniric and that what I wanted to go with.
<micahg> joelesko: once we get caught up, if we can get someone to do the testing/packaging prep, I'm happy to upload seamonkey with everything else and push it out on release day
<joelesko> That would be awesome. You would want it for the releases as well, right?
<joelesko> There was a problem with yasm in lucid becaused of the accelerated jpeg processor, but there is a flag in the config to disable it for lucid
<joelesko> The rules file in firefox showed me how you do that.
<micahg> joelesko: yes, lucid-oneiric would be great
<micahg> joelesko: we might be able to push a yasm-1.1.0 package to lucid, but I'd have to look into that next week
<chrisccoulson> yes, we need the latest yasm for firefox at some point
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, you can use this patch in seamonkey - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.lucid/view/head:/debian/patches/use-new-yasm-in-lucid.patch
<chrisccoulson> and the versioned yasm package from the firefox-next PPA is what we'll push to lucid (which is co-installable with the current version in lucid)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's no need to version the binary since it's a build time dependency
<chrisccoulson> micahg, right, but upgrading the current version might make something else in lucid unbuildable in the future
<chrisccoulson> should you need to rebuild something else which uses it
<chrisccoulson> which is why i created a co-installable version
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd just push a new source and change the binary package name, not the yasm binary
<chrisccoulson> micahg, then they wouldn't be co-installable
<chrisccoulson> they would conflict with each other
<micahg> they don't have to be and that's fine
<micahg> I need to finish with NSS right now, happy to debate this later
<chrisccoulson> ok, i need to disappear for a bit and do some exercise before dinner
<chrisccoulson> woohoo - fully automatic, without touching my connection at all - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/ :)
<micahg> awesome!
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: wait, the normal course of action is to require someone to push a button to generate builds?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, that person is currently me. i've been turning the handle manually on daily builds because i need to sign the uploads
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> right, i forgot about the signing stuff
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i still need to sign them, but i've created a separate account (https://launchpad.net/~chrisbot) with its own key, which can't upload to our primary archive
<chrisccoulson> so i can have a passwordless key, which is hosted in our datacenter
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't do that any of my other keys though :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've got to wait a whole week for my new laptop :(
<chrisccoulson> lets hope my current one doesn't die completely before then
<debfx> m_conley: what do you think about my patch on bug #817598? it would make the messaging menu work on kde
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 817598 in messagingmenu-extension "Doesn't work when libunity isn't installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817598
 * m_conley looks
<m_conley> debfx: i think your patch might be slightly out of date - can you rebase it, and do a review request on lp:messagingmenu-extension?
<debfx> ok, will do
<chrisccoulson> what's wrong with installing libunity on KDE? it's not like it pulls in unity, and it's, like 350kB
<knome> i suppose the "wrong" in that is kde
 * knome hides
<chrisccoulson> KDE already gives us enough pain, especially with that monstrous patch we have in firefox which breaks every couple of days ;)
<knome> eww
<debfx> chrisccoulson: more like 1MB due its dependencies
<debfx> m_conley: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/messagingmenu-extension/lp817598/+merge/74489
<m_conley> debfx: thanks
<micahg> bhearsum: launchpad also supports automatic daily builds, but they require a vcs hosted on LP which doesn't import from hg yet
<bhearsum> ah
<micahg> I'm considering that for chromium which is hosted in svn
<bhearsum> ok, so it's saner than it sounded earlier :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that wouldn't work for thunderbird anyway, as the thunderbird source comes from multiple repo's, and i think the launchpad recipes can only come from one source branch
<chrisccoulson> i don't think that chromium is hosted in a single repo is it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think so, not sure
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, the chromium source is hosted in multiple repo's, like thunderbird is
<chrisccoulson> so launchpad recipe's are pretty much a non-starter for that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I'll figure that out later
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-08
<joelesko> micahg:
<joelesko> micahg: I'm wondering where the mercurial source tree is for the current seamonkey. It should be the same place as Thunderbird.
<micahg> joelesko: http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-release/
<joelesko> Thank you. Finally I see it. I think the wiki page needs to be updated.
<joelesko> Have to localized TB?
<micahg> joelesko: ?
<micahg> joelesko: our wiki?
<joelesko> no, the Mozilla wiki pages for code are out of date. They kept pointing to the top branches
<micahg> heh, yeah, well, this just started a few months ago
<joelesko> I think with the 2.2 I gave up looking for the repo and just grabbed the tar source files
<joelesko> I was wondering what happened, but no time to research
<joelesko> Are you using the new build system as firefox?
 * micahg doesn't understand the question
<micahg> joelesko: BTW, you need to mirror thunderbird, not firefox for the tarball creation
<joelesko> You or chris told me to look at ~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head
<joelesko> I think I'm finding that out.
<joelesko> Is ThunderBird using the same type of system as Firefox?
<joelesko> It used to rely on mozclient ( I think that is what it is called.)
<micahg> joelesko: yes, sorry, probably me, yes, it was converted at well, please look at lp:thunderbird
<micahg> it should just be able to handle pulling the code from comm-release + mozilla-release whereas firefox just pulls from mozilla-release
<joelesko> Will do. I'm only about 15% into the firefox files and wasn't sure if FF had files in seperate repos like seamonkey used to, or still does.
<joelesko> now that's making more sense. I just pulled the comm-release and it looked a little light.
<joelesko> What were they thinking. I thought it was all going to be under one repo by now.
<micahg> yeah, it's just mail, suite, calendar
<joelesko> Are you sure I can't just use the source tar files ;-) They are so easy to pull.
<joelesko> Do you keep the clone repors in the same place and just do a pull, or do you do an entire pull everytime you get-orig-source?
<micahg> I do an entire pull, idk what chrisccoulson does
<joelesko> the lp:thunderbird builds the nightly?
<joelesko> Some comments in the branch.mk would be nice
<micahg> joelesko: yeah, that's trunk
<joelesko> What do you mean by trunk? Like the way SVN uses it?
<micahg> joelesko: sorry, comm-central
<micahg> thunderbird nightly
<micahg> joelesko: I'm heading for bed, chrisccoulson should be on in 1-3 hours if you need something else
<joelesko> micahg: thanks for the help
<micahg> joelesko: anytime
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, you might be better off looking at the thunderbird branch btw. that contains everything needed to create a seamonkey source tarball
<chrisccoulson> there's a few reasons why we create our own btw:
<chrisccoulson> 1) We strip a lot of binary files from it
<chrisccoulson> 2) It's necessary for running nightlies
<chrisccoulson> 3) We merge all of the translation repo's in to it
<chrisccoulson> 4) We can create our tarball and start builds before that happens upstream
<chrisccoulson> i think that's it :)
<chrisccoulson> this should work for seamonkey - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/build/create-tarball
<chrisccoulson> except you want to drop "l10n/*/suite" from EXCLUDE, and add "l10n/*/mail" to it instead
<chrisccoulson> and you'd need to update ALL_LOCALES, SHIPPED_LOCALES and VERSION_FILE to their seamonkey equivalents
<chrisccoulson> which i guess is just s/mail/suite/
<chrisccoulson> and yes, i keep a local cache of all the repo's so that i don't need to pull the whole thing each time :)
<bhearsum> m_conley_away: which Unity extension do i want when running the Mozilla-built Earlybird? Messaging Menu Integration?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, hi
<chrisccoulson> you're not running the ubuntu-built earlybird? ;)
<chrisccoulson> it comes with that extension
<chrisccoulson> actually
<bhearsum> i was, but i'm feeling like i should be dog-fooding the Mozilla stuff for awhile
<bhearsum> heh, the Mozilla ones are really not great compared to the Ubuntu ones
<chrisccoulson> oh, how come?
<bhearsum> well, profile sharing between them doesn't seem to work - i got a session from months ago when I started our Nightly Firefox. Then there's unity/menu integration, which didn't seem to work at all
<chrisccoulson> we actually change our nightlies to run in an entirely separate profile (and make it possible to run it alongside a build from any other branch too)
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> so that's a feature :)
<chrisccoulson> we can make them co-installable then, and not interfere with each other :)
<chrisccoulson> which is how i work (i run beta / nightly alongside each other)
<bhearsum> ah
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - since the messaging menu extension has mostly become your code, I've made you a reviewer too.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you want to move it to https://launchpad.net/~extension-hackers too?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, yes, that's a good idea
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i was just thinking about that actually, as some people still think that we request attention for too many messages
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so perhaps we need finer grain controls - folder by folder?
<chrisccoulson> what do you think about dropping messages which have a Sender field, where Sender != From?
<chrisccoulson> that would filter out most automated mail, like bug mail
<m_conley> Hm
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, the only issue with per-folder controls is that there's no reliable way to identify folders in thunderbird atm
<chrisccoulson> (ie, there's no persistent URI for those)
<chrisccoulson> i think there's a bug for that somewhere
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, mozilla bug 671205
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: are you sure?  I could have sworn that folders have URIs, or GUIDs or something
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 671205 in Database "Provide persistent unique folder ids for add-on developers, no need to manage rename/renaming and move/moving for folder-specific preferences" [Enhancement,New: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671205
<m_conley> hunh.  Go figure.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, but they don't persist across moves/renames
<chrisccoulson> so we're a bit screwed there atm :)
<m_conley> Ahhhh, right
<m_conley> IMAP
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Sender != From sounds like a good starter solution.  Do people who get tons and tons of bugmail use filters?  I wonder how easy it'd be to hook in a filter action that was "do not indicate".
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, that would be another possibility
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering if there is any other scenario where Sender != From
<chrisccoulson> after looking through my inbox, it looks like that would catch all automated mails, which would be good :)
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure if it would reject anything else
<m_conley> I usually ask bienvenu those questions - he's probably seen everything there is to see about mail headers, and their various permutations.
<chrisccoulson> it seems that people only really want the icon to turn blue for mail that's been directly sent to them from another real person
<chrisccoulson> which makes sense
<m_conley> I suppose, yes.  I'd hate to overlook a legitimate case though, where Sender != From.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: if you remember, maybe in a few hours, when bienvenu comes online, we can get his opinion.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've just updated my local comm-central, and i can't get it to build :/
<chrisccoulson> make[7]: *** No rule to make target `pldhash.c', needed by `pldhash.o'. Stop.
<chrisccoulson> i get that even after a clobber
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm...that's not good.  tbpl doesn't show any signs of major build breakages:  http://build.mozillamessaging.com/tinderboxpushlog/?tree=ThunderbirdTrunk
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it's fallout from mozilla bug 675618, and all of our normal builds work too
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 675618 in XPCOM "Crash during startup on ARM when linked with recent GNU ld" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=675618
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why this doesn't work though :/
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should just rm -rf the whole repo and clone it again ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oof
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, if you must.  :)
<chrisccoulson> it might be faster than figuring out what's actually broken with it :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, deleted ;)
<chrisccoulson> huh? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79333365/Themes.txt
<chrisccoulson> that's a bit strange
<chrisccoulson> only one theme, and it's not even active
 * micahg hopes we have FF/TB 7 Final candidates for beta 2
<chrisccoulson> hi joelesko
<chrisccoulson> did you see my responses earlier on?
<bhearsum> micahg: when is the cut-off for beta 2?
<micahg> bhearsum: sep 15
<micahg> bhearsum: we can push that a little if absolutely necessary
<bhearsum> probably not :(
<bhearsum> historically, we only build the RCs 5 or 6 days ahead of the release
<bhearsum> which would be sept 21/22
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseInterlock
<chrisccoulson> i added the mozilla dates to that now
<micahg> bhearsum: I thought the plan for the release train was 2 weeks before
<micahg> for the final beta which should be the final build
<bhearsum> micahg: not that i've ever heard
<bhearsum> that's not how it's ever worked out, at least :(
<micahg> right, which is frustrating for me doing stable release testing
<micahg> bhearsum: we can ship a beta in beta 2
<micahg> we'll throw the final beta in
<micahg> after beta 2, we'll upload the release build which should be what we release oneiric with
<bhearsum> realistically, i don't think the final beta will be until the 19th or 20th
<bhearsum> that sounds fine to me
 * micahg should really let chrisccoulson say all this since he'll be doing the work :)
<bhearsum> hehe :)
<chrisccoulson> hah, i'm on vacation by the 27th ;)
<bhearsum> oh, also FYI: December 20th is in theory the scheduled release date for Firefox 8, but given how close that is to holidays, we might do something different there
<chrisccoulson> although, i'll still be hanging around to handle the release around then
<micahg> right, but the final build will be available the week before, if it misses you, I'll take care of it
<chrisccoulson> but i really won't be around during the following week
<bhearsum> it hasn't been figured out at all, just wanted to give you guys a far in advance heads up
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i can't imagine anyone will want to do a release on 20th december :)
<chrisccoulson> i certainly won't be around then ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you gone for 1 week or 2?
<chrisccoulson> i will probably be drinking mulled wine somewhere by december 20th
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm away for 2 weeks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, well, I guess I'll be taking care of any final RC bugs then :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i'll be back just in time for the archive to open up for p
<micahg> heh, I'll be off on release day
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe it will be UDS again in a few weeks
<chrisccoulson> looking forward to actually seeing some sun :)
<bhearsum> haha
<bhearsum> is London's summer over already?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i live in birmingham, which is even worse than london
<bhearsum> oh
<chrisccoulson> the sky is perpetually gray here ;)
<bhearsum> north of London?
 * bhearsum looks at a map
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm a couple of hours north of london
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> it even stays miserable during the winter. whilst other parts of the country get nice, festive snowfall, it just carries on raining on birmingham ;)
<bhearsum> wow, i didn't realize Manchester was so far north either
<bhearsum> oh, nice :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i actually fly to orlando from manchester
<chrisccoulson> even though i live 15 minutes away from birmingham airport
<bhearsum> hehe
<bhearsum> is birmingham not an international airport?
<chrisccoulson> it is, but it doesn't fly to any good destinations. so, everytime i fly from birmingham, i need to get a connecting flight somewhere
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> yeah, that sucks
<chrisccoulson> it's not so bad travelling in europe, but i'd rather not have to deal with connecting flights when i travel to the US
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> i avoid connecting flights whenever possible
<bhearsum> the next Mozilla get together is in San Jose, but i'm flying to San Francisco and taking the train the rest of the way so that i get to avoid Chicago and/or Denver
<chrisccoulson> how long does the train take?
<bhearsum> oh, probably 1-2h
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's not too bad
<bhearsum> even if it took twice the time i'd probably do it, just because it's more relaxing
<chrisccoulson> just long enough to fall asleep for a bit :)
<bhearsum> :)
 * bhearsum continues to stare at the UK map to figure out where EPL teams actually are
<chrisccoulson> heh
<bhearsum> i seriously thought they were all around London :P
<chrisccoulson> generally, most things are around london ;)
<chrisccoulson> or, at least south of the north circular
 * micahg wonders what bhearsum has against Chicago...
<bhearsum> micahg: nothing against Chicago, lots against flying and airports :)
<micahg> heh
<bhearsum> i went all the way around the world in april/may, i'm avoiding any extra miles in the air that i can
<chrisccoulson> heh
<dino___> hi guys
<micahg> hi dino___
<dino___> hi :)
<dino2> this name is slightly better.
<dino2> is this channel strictly regarding mozilla security bugs or in general all of the bugs related to mozilla?
<micahg> anything related to Mozilla in Ubuntu
<dino2> that is great.
<dino2> but well i am booted into my windows 7. i will check out the bugs when i boot into 11.10 :)
<dino2> and will happen in the morning D:
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-09
<sn0w75> Hey all, I just dropped in to say: I love what you guys have done with Thunderbird integration into ubuntu 11.10. ^.^
<micahg> sn0w75: that's chrisccoulson and m_conley_away
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.2 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b4 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.14 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.22 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<ashams_> Hello, I'm trying to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-cy/+bug/628840
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 628840 in language-pack-cy "Typo in firefox password preferences" [Undecided,In progress]
<ashams_> and the mentioned typo is not in the suggested pkg
<ashams_> I searched for the both words, and even the english translation
<ashams_> Now I susbect the pkg
<ashams_> suspect*
<ashams_> If anyone is researching the bug, please tell me!
<ashams_> Ok, I gtg, sorry, I'll be here later
<ashams_> thanks
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: Thanks for the info. I was trying the firefox and then switched to the thunderbird after chatting with micahg
<joelesko> I really appreicate you explaining why you pull the source code instead of the just the source tars
<joelesko> I'm hoping to have a tested version done this weekend
<micahg> joelesko: that's great, I hope to be caught up enough by mid-week to review/sponsor it
<joelesko> micahg: thanks. I had a bunch of catchup to get seamonkey caught up to where thunderbird is.
<joelesko> I looked at the i10 stuff and the unity patches some today and realized it was going to take a little more time.
<micahg> I know, I think I was the last one to touch it, and that was at the end of natty
<joelesko> I plan on starting with what you have for thunderbird and getting that to work. I like how everything is now in the same build package.
<micahg> part of the reason I haven't updated it is due to the amount of changes necessary to get it working
<micahg> yeah, that would be great
<joelesko> I understand now after seeing what goes into the other mozilla packages.
<joelesko> I'm sure I'll have more questions and I finally found a decent irc client that stays connected.
<micahg> joelesko: cool, I used pidgin before, now xchat, once seamonkey's updated, you could use chatzilla :)
<joelesko> I think they dropped chatzilla.
<joelesko> Quassel is really nice
<micahg> joelesko: between chrisccoulson and myself there's usually only a few hours a day where one of us isn't online
<micahg> at least during the work week
<joelesko> I see that. I have time at nights and early mornings and weekends
<micahg> so, feel free to ask questions whenever, if we're not around, we'll get back to you
 * micahg is quite curious to see how seamonkey 2.3.3 does against firefox/thunderbird 6
<joelesko> thanks. this is very helpful to me and  I hope we will get seamonkey back up to date again.
<joelesko> There are 2 reason I like seamonkey so much. 1) everything in one package and program. 2) send this page as email
<micahg> yeah, I used to pine for Seamonkey catching up with Firefox/Thunderbird due to a lack of RAM, I no longer have that issue, but am still curious as to what the savings would be
<joelesko> I'm happy with how fast they are starting to update seamonkey. It used to be way behind compared to Firefox/Thunderbird
<micahg> I think rapid release is benefitting Seamonkey tremendously
<micahg> Callek is doing an awesome job cranking out those releases
<joelesko> I plan on getting the initial build done without the patches. Once that is done I will need some help understanding what the patches do so I can test them properly.
<micahg> well, some of them will be obsolete, some help Seamonkey actually build, some are Ubuntu specific
<joelesko> I saw messages a while ago where you were talking about some of the unity intergration.
<joelesko> That sounded like it would be difficult to maintain.
<micahg> well, it should be the same code as Firefox/Thunderbird, chrisccoulson would just have to land it 3 places instead of 2 if we succeed in keeping it up to date
<micahg> maybe it can make it upstream eventually
<joelesko> eventually would be nice
<micahg> joelesko: eventually, if you want, we can get you rights to upload seamonkey to the archive for the dev release if you're interested
<joelesko> that would be great. thanks.
<joelesko> What did chrisccoulson mean with "and you'd need to update ALL_LOCALES, SHIPPED_LOCALES and VERSION_FILE to their seamonkey equivalents"
<micahg> criteria are:  6+ months of sustained contribution and good working knowledge of the packaging for the package in question
<micahg> joelesko: probably variables somewhere in the packaging pointing to the upstream repo
<joelesko> micahg: I don't think that will be a problem with the time and contributions as I really like Ubuntu and seamonkey.
<micahg> joelesko: I'm not worried, just letting you know
 * micahg will also be on the DMB starting Monday hopefully
<joelesko> chrisccoulson:  could use a little help with the l10n stuff.
<joelesko> the 'ka' locales is in the all-locales files, but it does not support a tag for seamonkey.
<joelesko> in the config directory there is a file locales.blacklist and I thought I could add it there, but that didn't work
<chrisccoulson> hi joelesko
<chrisccoulson> which branch of seamonkey is this?
<joelesko> hi chrisccoulson
<joelesko> I was working on SEAMONKEY_2_3_3_RELEASE
<joelesko> L10N_REPO = http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/l10n/mozilla-release
<chrisccoulson> the script should just omit the ka translations from the tarball if that is the case. is it doing something different?
<joelesko> It gets to ka and then gets an error because there is no tag in it for Seamonkey
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<joelesko> Running hg update -r SEAMONKEY_2_3_3_RELEASE
<joelesko> abort: unknown revision 'SEAMONKEY_2_3_3_RELEASE'!
<chrisccoulson> i think i pushed a fix for that yesterday
<chrisccoulson> the intention is that it will just skip ka and omit it from the tarball
<chrisccoulson> as it's not actually a shipped locale, that doesn't actually matter
<joelesko> That's what I was hoping for.
<chrisccoulson> (and we do a check later on to ensure that all locales that are intended to be shipped are actually present in the tarball)
<joelesko> After the abort, I get ***Checking that required locales are present***
<joelesko> be - Yes
<chrisccoulson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/revision/431
<chrisccoulson> although, that commit contains another unrelated tidy up
<chrisccoulson> but that fixes it
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that we were catching the exception outside of the for loop, which doesn't work :)
<joelesko> rerunning.
<joelesko> Do you define DEBIAN_TAG in the rules file?
<chrisccoulson> no, i pass that manually when creating a release tarball
<chrisccoulson> for creating the nightlies, we don't pass that
<joelesko> in the environment?
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=SEAMONKEY_2_3_3_RELEASE will work
<joelesko> Thanks. That makes life much easier
<chrisccoulson> do you use LOCAL_BRANCH too?
<chrisccoulson> to avoid downloading the whole repo each time ;)
<joelesko> Yes on LOCAL_BRANCH. I just put  it in the rules for now till I was able to chat with you.
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. yeah, that would work
<joelesko> I know it needs to be pulled before sending the package up. I will just do a wrapper script.
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: Now I'm getting: main__.MissingLocaleError: Locale ar is missing from the source tarball
<chrisccoulson_> joelesko, did you update everything in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/build/create-tarball to point to the seamonkey equivalents?
<chrisccoulson_> (particularly, SHIPPED_LOCALES)
<joelesko> yes
<chrisccoulson_> it doesn't look like ar is shipped by seamonkey, so you shouldn't see that error
<chrisccoulson_> http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-release/file/368d43ab4d96/suite/locales/shipped-locales
<joelesko> oops
<chrisccoulson_> heh :)
<joelesko> I copied the new create-tarball without changing the parameters
<chrisccoulson_> ah, that would be why :)
<joelesko> I really like that these scripts are in python. Much easier for me.
<joelesko> perl has not been one of my favorites
<joelesko> chrisccoulson_: guess what I have?
<joelesko> seamonkey_2.3.3.orig.tar.gz
<joelesko> That part looks good, now I better get some sleep.
<joelesko> chrisccoulson_:  thanks for the help
<chrisccoulson_> joelesko, you're welcome. thanks for working on it :)
<Pallavi>  hello everyone.. in the souce code of remove duplicate mails, which is in javascript, i made a change in it. how do i add it in thunderbird?
<Pallavi> i have started coding, but can't go ahead. please help.
<ashams> Hey Guys
<ashams> I need help with this bu to fix
<ashams> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-cy/+bug/628840
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 628840 in language-pack-cy "Typo in firefox password preferences" [Undecided,In progress]
<ashams> I can't find the mentioned word, that has the typo
<micahg> ashams: before attempting to fix, you might want to see if it's fixed in Firefox 6 or later
<ashams> micahg: aha, Thanks for the tip, I'll get back to the reporter to see if he can reproduce
<ashams> micahg: Thanks :D
<micahg> ashams: well, Firefox 6 is only in a PPA for Lucid ATM
<ashams> micahg: Yes, you're right, the translation data has been updated after the report :D
<ashams> So, it's nw fixed
<ashams> micahg: thnx
<micahg> ashams: fixed where?
<ashams> micahg: seems to be upstream
<micahg> ok, please note the version if known so the user can figure out when to expect the fix
<ashams> micahg: he uses lucid
<micahg> no, I mean the version it's fixed in :)
<ashams> micahg: it's fixed in Oneric, after firfox 6, but it seems that lucid has an old version?
<micahg> yes, we're still waiting to see what happens with the 3.6.x branch and/or an upstream LTS type release, so you can say confirmed fixed with firefox 7, lucid will eventually get an update, we're just not sure when and to what
<ashams> micahg: So, the problem is not ours now. Ok, I hope we get updates soon.
<micahg> ashams: well, it is ours, but it's on hold :)
<ashams> micahg: Hey, Thank you :D
<senayar> Hello
<senayar> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7350804/encoding-flash-messsage-firefox-display-bad
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, this is where i could really use a working JS debugger :)
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: good day.
<joelesko> How do you determine what goes into the <project>.install.in file?
<joelesko> I have seamonkey building and want to make sure all the files get included. It put all files under the lib directory into the package.
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: nevermind, I think I got it.
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, sorry, was a bit busy there
<chrisccoulson> the best bet is to probably do a build first, and see what files come out of it
<chrisccoulson> but i imagine it won't be that much different from thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i just wrote a small JS module to handle the loading of libraries and lazy binding of symbols with ctypes :)
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686042/
<chrisccoulson> based a little bit on http://hg.mozilla.org/users/mozilla_kewis.ch/eds-provider/file/2b846300413a/modules/libecal.jsm
<m_conley> oh, that's handy
<chrisccoulson> i've already got a patch to switch the messagingmenu extension to use it. it cuts the code size down considerably :)
<m_conley> nice!
<m_conley> :D
<chrisccoulson> it also gives access to an ABI member, so that you can adjust the symbols you load, if you want to support multiple ABI's
<chrisccoulson> which might be useful for us :)
<m_conley> yeah, absolutely!
<m_conley> nice work! :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, as an example - http://paste.ubuntu.com/686045/ versus http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk/view/head:/modules/LibDbusmenu.jsm
<m_conley> Oh, that's just lovely
<m_conley> yes yes yes
<m_conley> needed this 3 months ago. :)
<m_conley> That's a nice design.
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm not sure if you're aware, but if you commit something to bzr which fixes a bug, you can add --fixes lp:###### when you do bzr commit, and launchpad will automatically link the commit to the bug report
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, that's handy - thanks
<m_conley> No, I wasn't aware. :)
<iGadget> hi all
<iGadget> perhaps I've missed it, but has a decision been made yet on the provided calendar solution for oneiric?
<iGadget> will it be Sunbird? Lighting? Something else?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, what do you think about putting the messagingmenu on to a.m.o?
<chrisccoulson> there's already an older version on there isn't there?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: there is, yes
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: the idea is fine with me.  I'll update it later today.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i've pushed some more fixes that prevent it from breaking thunderbird if any other libs are missing now :)
<chrisccoulson> i noticed when i removed anything other than libunity, i got an empty window  on startup
<m_conley> Yikes!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk/revision/73 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk/revision/74 fix that
<chrisccoulson> basically, throwing on a document load handler is bad :)
<m_conley> ha, yes, makes sense.  :)
<micahg> iGadget: sunbird isn't maintained upstream, calendaring has been postponed to P AFAIK
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<iGadget> micahg: well... that's quite a gamble then. Introducing it in an LTS release without a previous release to iron out all the issues :(
<iGadget> anyway... I'm off. 'Night all
<micahg> iGadget: I just work here :), I don't make the calls
<iGadget> I hear 'ya... been there, done that ;)
<iGadget> Anyway, I'm looking forward to having T'Bird in Oneiric. Keep up the good work!
<iGadget> ... & g'night!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: m_conley ^^ that praise is for you :)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<m_conley> :D
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-10
<joelesko> chrisccoulson:  getting close to a good build of seamonkey with the new files.
<joelesko> I don't understand the globalmenu stuff.  I added the targetapplication to the install.rdf, but I'm not sure what it's supposed to do.
<joelesko> I will also need some help with the l10n stuff.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-11
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternuun minions!
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, you there?
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: I am now
<joelesko> I think I finally figured out how to have the package build on lucid throug oneiric
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-09-05
<agmenor> Hello !
<agmenor> May I ask a support question here about Firefox (on Ubuntu) ?
<agmenor> I want to write a website and I am a beginner in web-development.
<agmenor> I am searching for an editor for my .html files. Until now I have used Gedit.
<agmenor> But I am wondering: is it possible for me to use Firefox to edit my HTML files directly ?
<agmenor> The answer is probably yes, but I cannot find which Web Developer Tool it is, or whether I should install a dedicated add-on.
<agmenor> Thank you for your answers. :-)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-09-07
<dupondje>     - DO NOT UPLOAD BEFORE DRINKING COFFEE
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-09-08
<al_> hello
<al_> is anyone there?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-09-04
<asac> chrisccoulson: there have been complains that the mozilla ppa is down
<chrisccoulson> asac, it should be working again now
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson> asac, unfortunately, i don't have much time to look after it these days
<chrisccoulson> busy with other stuff ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i feel you should go back on full time mozilla maintenance :)
<chrisccoulson> asac, heh, i'm having far too much fun with my new project now ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: right, but there needs to be painful consequences for such an incident
<chrisccoulson> :)
<asac> so no more fun for a month
<asac> :-P
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-09-05
<bmnkh> Test bitte.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-09-03
<asac> chrisccoulson: so i get pinged by this guy always asking me about daily ppa and if i am in charge... can we maybe make that more explicit in ppa description or topic :)
<asac> think at best telling him to send mail to some list in case noone is around
<asac> :)
<amblin> Wondering if someone could reply to https://twitter.com/FirefoxNightly/status/507052209029132289 with status?
<Unit193> Well I can say one thing, a self updating tarball doesn't sound great.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-09-03
<BlackDex> Hello there, i'm using Ubuntu 15.04 with Firefox 41 (or 40) and i get the following error, and Firefox doesn't start anymore.
<BlackDex> (process:8500): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<BlackDex> I tried stuff with G_SLICE, but that didn't help
<BlackDex> Also running firefox with an empty profile isn't working
<wxl> it looks like the only reason the thunderbird-trunk builds are failing is because of gcc. well, at least that's the current problem ;) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214784357/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.thunderbird-trunk_43.0~a1~hg20150815r18275.258072-0ubuntu1~umd1~precise_BUILDING.txt.gz
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-09-04
<MikeRL> Anyone know when Thunderbird 60 will land?
<MikeRL> Roughly anyhow. Is it being worked on?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2020-08-31
<sephger> Hello, Sorry if this is not the right location to ask but I'm a little concerned about the new Thunderbird Version... right now I can't use 78 because of some Enigmail problems. Do you know how long until the default ubuntu packages contain 78 instead of 68?
